# CURRENT CYCLERS ~ Ireland ~ Part 2



## pinkcat

​


----------



## Boo333

hi lovely ladies

Journey congratulations!!!  
Elaine thinking of you.
Jillyhen I am going to Terence Kwong near Greenhall highway - do you want his number?

just a quicky

Boo
xxx


----------



## Tessykins

Ooooh, a lovely, shiny new thread - hopefully this is where we'll get all those new shiny BFPs!!       

Wishing all you girls the very, very best XXX


----------



## MaybeBaby79

ohhhh, a new home.  Thanks Pinkcat  

Any of you ladies read the BBC news on teletext tonight?  DH is an avid reader & spotted it.  The NI Assembly are discussing us having 3 cycles on the NHS.  The Health Minister Edwin Poots says he'll need more funding before he could consider it.  I can't imagine it ever coming into play anytime soon but imagine how much that would ease our minds?

Congratulations to Journey.  Here' hoping you have an uneventful 9 months


----------



## Jillyhen

Loving the new home ladies..
Elaine, i had bled during the 2 ww and also couple days after otd.
Boo, there is also a lady on the millburn rd as well.might consider before starting again..
jvdb how are you doin hun?
Footprints, i had seen it on Mollycats ******** page.. Would be brilliant tho for it to come in.. It isnt fait that we are excluded in having 3 goes.
Tessy how are you hun?
Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, sorry i have been awol for a few days. Have just been doing bits and pieces around the house and garden. A lovely new thread, hoping it brings lots of lovely bfps.

Jilly how are you huni? Hope you are doing ok and enjoyed your weekend away.  

jvdb sorrythings havent worked out this time huni.   I hope and     you get a natural miracle.   

journey congrats on your bfp  . Hoping for a happy, healthy pregnancy for you.   

Hoping good luck for you review, i hope it isnt too long til you can get started again.  

Footprints i read about that earlier huni, apparently the health minister says it isnt possible to fund 3 cycles cos they would need recurring funding which isnt available. He also said they fund 1 cycle here (no they dont!!!!!!!! - it is 1 part cycle) and the set up means more people are getting a free cycle and if changes were made it would mean they would have to be stricter in the criteria and less couples would be entitled to 1 cycle on the nhs. They are so full of nonsense!!!!!!!     Sorry rant over!    I suppose we will just have to keep hoping.

Tessy how are you huni? Have you decided which clinic to go with yet?  

Boo hope you are well huni.  

Elaine hang in there huni. Hoping everything is ok.     

A big hi to all the other ladies.

I'm heading to bed now cos I have a really sore head and neck. Seem to have pulled muscles in my neck and shoulder.

Emma xx


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi everyone a lovely new thread for us  
Jillyhen and jvbd hope your both keeping well   
journey congratulations on your bfp   
Sorry havent been on in while myself and dh went to donegal for a few days and i have been flat out with work!! ATM i have finished my first packet of the bcp i have no news from the royal yet but i will wait till im in the middle of the second packet and if no word il start pestering them  
I also watched the news about nhs goes for ivf  but on utv im not sure if i picked it up right but a lady from the fertility network was talking and said the positive thing that could happen as of april is that frozen embroyo transfer can be done as part of your nhs go also!! did i pick that up right!!! it makes me so mad that we dont have the same opportunity as other areas to become mummys it shouldnt be a postcode lottery  
I had my first session with my accupuncturist she was lovely and i feel she will be a great help during treatment even just to talk to as she specialises in woman health and fertility treatment.
Hello to anyone i have missed sending all of you baby dust and     
Hope x


----------



## MissE

Hi hope, definitely start to pester the Rfc if u dont hear from them in the next week or so. Yes they did say that they could offer frozen embryos as part of the nhs go. I suppose that is a slight improvement but still not enough to help all the couples going through this process.
Glad u enjoyed your acupuncture session, it helps to have something that keeps u relaxed during this process.  

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Lastc - Congratulation - fab news on the arrival of your little man - i hope you are both doing well!  
Jv and Jilly so sorry - definately keep trying naturally - i found going to the gym really helped, i started in Jan didn't need to lose weight and wasn't after getting uber fit but just wanted to improve my fitness but i think it also helped with the stress and possibly my hormones. TMI i know but my last AF was really vibrant red and good flow for about 5 days i really thought that was a great sign. All the luck in the world huni!  
justone - so glad the op's went well hope they both have speedy recoveries!   and i hope your little furbaby arrives home soon - so worrying i'm sure! I hope you are keeping ok hun!  
Thanks for all the congratulations girls, MrsB i was waiting on this af to send in my letter to RFC to start FET, so it was right to the wire.   I hope yo are keeping well mrs - how are you doing with all the wee ones on your own? Your some woman - you must be like wonderwoman!   
Boo so much going on honey! i think the accupuncture will help you with the stress - i have been doing it ages really think its helped me and if nothing else the more relaxed you are they better also having someone to chat all the things out with is great!
Journey such a fabulous mothers day gift - here's to a fabulous early christmas pressie    rest up and treat yourself very well huni!
hopeful glad you are feeling good - your hol sounds lovely it has obvously done you the world of good!
Best wishes to everyone at the mo!
Velma x


----------



## Hopeful37

Thanks Velma - congrats on your natural BFP, and hope that the next 8 months go well for you


----------



## Journey09

Fantastic a new page  

Velma - Big congratulations on your natural BFP - im sure you are delighted!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!! Thanks for the well wishes, yes i really hope and   it is an early Christmas present - would just be fantastic!! 

Hopeful37 - How are you? 

MissE- Hope your neck is ok!! See your doing a bit around house also!! I started doing my sitting room during treatement to take my mind of things and now it is running on but i dont mind keeps me busy   Hope you doing ok hun  

Jillyhen - How are you darling  

LastC - Big Congratulations on the birth of your baby boy - Hope both you and baby are doing well     

Jvbd - Hope you are ok hun  

hopewishpray - Def keep on at RFC and keep the ball rolling 

Footprints - Just after reading your post about NHS - didnt see that!! That would be great news because treatement is stressful enough for all of us without the added pressure of funding!! 

Big hi to all other ladies whatever stage you are at!! Thinking of you all. 

AFM - My last pessery is tonight so hoping and   my body will work ok on its own!! 

J x


----------



## Hopeful37

Journey - try not to worry about the pessaries...  that all goes well for you with your pregnancy


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Journey - massive congratulations huni, heres to a happy and heathly nine months  

Velma - congratultions on your natural pregnancy - it give us all hope!

Jilly - how are you huni, sending you big     .  Hope your ok

MissE - Hows the neck today?  

Lastc - A beautiful baby boy, congratulations.  Hope mother and baby are doing well!

jvdb - hope your ok huni  

Big hi to Hopeful37, justone, sparkleheart, boo, footprints, Tessy and anyone else ive missed hope your all ok.

AFM - Still no word on op    I did bite the bullet yesterday and rang them up to see where i am on the list, girl just said they try to do there best to get a date within 21 weeks, said it dosent always be before then but they try to make sure it is.  So if all goes according to plan then i should hear something within the next 6 weeks.  Heres hoping......


----------



## Journey09

Thanks Hopeful37 - really try not to!

Babydreams - Thanks also!! Hope you get your op real soon and can get started again!!  

J x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Journey try to relax as much as you can. I know it is scary but hoping everything goes smoothly for you huni.     

babyd hope they get back to you very soon about your op, seems like you have been waiting forever. I'm sure you just wish it was all over.  

Velma hope you are keeping well. I bet you still cant quite believe it.  

Hopeful how are you doing?  

My neck is ok thanks, must have lifted something or lay in the wrong position. Still a bit sore but it'll be grand. I'm busy trying to sort out forms for the lister. They e-mailed again this morning and have sent through stacks of forms that need to be filled in. Just need to get it all organised for the appointment in april. Going to go up the garden later and plant my spuds, gotta get the veggie beds sorted and then maybe see if i can get a few flowers to brighten the place up a bit.

Emma xx


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Ladies and welcome to our new thread - hoping this brings some more BFP's 

Firstly sorry to Jillyhen and Jvdb on your sad news - hope you are both looking after yourselves and taking time to grieve for your losses xxx

Congrats to Velma & Journey on your BFP's - praying the news juist gets better at each scan for you both xxx

MissE - hope the neck is better - and my goodness not only do you bake you garden as well - all this on top of being our unoffical administrator on FF - dont know how you find the time! - thanks for passing on my news - couldnt get onto FF on DH's phone in hospital !!!

Not sure where anyone else is at the min but good luck wherever this may be xxxx

AFM -  Baby Caiden James was born at 2.16am 15/0./12, weighed 7lb4oz and was 50cm long - poor thing was black & blue but slowly fading thank God - was in a lot of pain for days after and still sore to sit but am starting to feel more human at last lol.  Have since been told that his name means, Warrier/Figher/Companion - i think all of these really reflect the journey we have had to get him and am still in a bit of a daze that we finally got our dream - just wish i could make this happen for all of you girls on here as well xxxx


----------



## Maximom

Lasts big congrats on the birth of ur beautiful baby boy, wot a gorgeous name. Sounds as If u were thru the mill but all worth it in the end tho...may he make all ur dreams come true xxx


----------



## patbaz

LastC I am loving your profile pic. He is gorgeous. Congratulations huni xx. It sounds like you have been brought the wars though but as long as you and Caiden are well that's all that matters xx

MissE I hope your neck feels better soon x

To everyone else hope you are all well. I am always lurking and not always posting but I am always thinking of you all

Pat
xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi lastc, congrats on the birth of Caiden James, he is a wee dote.   His name means spirit of battle which certainly reflects the journey to get him here. Glad he is doing well and that you are starting to feel better yourself. Enjoy every second with him.   

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies
Lastc, what a beautiful wee boy love the name.. Congrats again hun..
MissE do you want to come and sort out my garden.. Im so embarassed at the state of it   
Babyd, hopefully you wont have to wait much longer for your op, hang in there hun..  
jvdb how are you doing hun   
journey wont be long till your scan..
Hopeful was it you and dh that were up in the northcoast over the weekend??
Patb hope you are well..
Jillyhen


----------



## MaybeBaby79

LastC, he is a wee cutie pie.  Congratulations again & what a lovely name.  You'd think after everything you'd at least have an easy labour!  Oh well, glad you're recovering and all is now well.

MissE - come do my garden after you do Jilly's please    It really needs a lot of TLC so maybe if the weather is good this weekend I'll make a start to take my mind of starting the jabs.  Having crazy dreams about them when I do manage to get to sleep.  Hopefully I'll get the hang of them easy enough.

Hugs to Jilly & JVDB & hi to everyone else.  We're halfway to the weekend, phew! xxx


----------



## MissE

Just updating:

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Confused ICSI 15/02/12 17/02/12 02/03/12 BFP 

jvdb IVF 28/02/12 02/03/12 15/03/12 BFN 

Justone ICSI 15/02/12 20/02/12 02/03/12 BFN 

Twinangels IVF 31/01/12 03/02/12 16/02/12 BFP









Hopeful37 ICSI 28/02/12 freeze all









MissE ICSI 03/03/12 freeze all









Jilly IVF 21/02/12 24/02/12 08/03/12 

Yellowhope ICSI
















Inisor39 ICSI  

Dannii FET
















Patbaz FET  

Maximom FET
















M+M IVF 02/02/12 05/02/12 18/02/12 BFP









Journey ICSI 02/03/12 07/03/12 18/03/12 BFP 

jbaby IVF
















Footprints ICSI 05/04/12
















Hopewishpray ICSI  

Velma FET Natural BFP 

I'm afraid i've lost myself so if there is anyone or dates i have missed let me know.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Awwww LastC. many, many congratulations to you and your DH - Caiden is an absolute wee dote! Well done to all of you XXX

Misse, glad to hear that you're getting things sorted for the Lister - the 20th April won't be long coming and then you'll get on the road again. XX

Pat, any word of your FET yet?

BabyD, I hope that you hear soon so that you can get things moving X

Jilly, how are you coping love?  It's so awful and really, really upsetting and disappointing - I hope that you soon have the strength to move on XX

Hello to everyone else - Footprints, Maximom, Hope, Boo, Journey, Hopeful, Velma and everyone else   

I'm all excited because The Apprentice starts back tonight - sad, I know!

We have our review with RFC next Wednesday and then we'll decide how to move forward - I'm about to phone the RFC now to see what the craic is with everything - it said on the letter of offer that we have to phone on a Wednesday night and they won't dicuss private ICSI at any other time!     That place is getting worse!


----------



## Hopeful37

Congrats on the safe arrival of the little one, lastchancer - great name!!

Yes, jillyhen - we rented a house in ballycastle. Weather was so kind to us - took doggie on plenty of big walks!! Done us the world of good - sea air is hard to beat...how u keeping petal? Thinking of u loads...back up for review at Origin tomorrow


----------



## Jillyhen

Eveing ladies
Hopeful, did you try a mortons fish n chips?? So scrummy
Good luck for your appt tomorrow..
Tessy im doing good thanks, we knew in our hearts that things werent going to plan so braced ourselves for bad news.. Have to get another blood test tomorrow to see if everything is away.. I havent had a bleed since the start of last week so havent a a clue really when i should be ovulating or af due!!
MissE you are a star updating the list.
I have a meeting tomorrow afternoon with my senior as im hoping to go back to work on monday   .I have a horrible lingering cough which has been there on and off since the new year and wont seem to go away..   
In a way i still cant believe how things have turned out, seems like a bad dream..
Jillyhen


----------



## Journey09

Morning ladies, 

Lastc - OMG your wee man is absolutely gorgeous!! Congratulations and what a gorgeous name.  Hope both you and Caiden are keeping well x  

Hopeful37 - Good Luck with your appt at Origin today 

Jillyhen - I just want to give you a big massive   I still cant believe how things have went for you but lets just hope it will be next time!!   or Velma could have passed on the natural bug to you!!

Tessykinds - Thats great you have appt next week - be good to get the ball rolling. Good Luck hun. 

MissE - Must say your doing great job at updating the list!! 

Confused and Twinangels - How are you both keeping?? Any symptons??

Big hello to all other ladies and sorry if i have missed anyone!! 

AFM Went to my own GP yesterday as i was due to take last pessery last night! She thought i would be best if i stayed on them at least on til my scan on 12 April so prescribed me more!! Just hoping i have done the right thing dont want to over load the wee baba!! 

J x


----------



## Mrs_B24

congrats lastc hes fab! 
velma awww aint that typical but wonderful thats happend to a pile of ppl about to start tx. they end up wit a natural bfp there was another girl last yr cant remember her name but she has a little girl calld bobbi mai.shes actualy due around now not aint seen her here in a while 
awww i wudnt say that hehe.it is tough goin but my older two are a great help they enertain small lads while i do  chores. just college nw starting to suffer hes wrking now so its "my problem" to find someone while i go. its a shame so close to end and was doing so well too.typical!
a big hi to all the other lovely ladies x


----------



## jvdb

Hey ladies!

Journey. Congrats!!! So pleased for you! Just relax now and enjoy 

LastC. He is beautiful! That's a brilliant name 

Emma. Hope your not too tired after everyone elses gardens but mine needs sorted too if u get a chance 

Hopeful. Must have been lovely to get a break from it all 

Jillyhen. How are you? I still haven't sent the letter into the rfc to say it was a bfn but doubt they would be as quick as origin in getting a review appointment. Big  for you

I don't know what to be at to be honest,feeling a bit lost? Feel like I should be curled up in a ball sleeping and crying,but I actually feel a lot better than when I started treatment.   I've loads of energy and feel really good. Just hope its not the calm before the storm and I suddenly just crack . Does anyone know if I'm meant to get my af? I had that bleed last wednesday but nothing since,I'm a bit confused as what to expect. 

Hoping and  for a run of lovely bfp's on this fresh new thread 
 to all xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Jvdb - awe huni, its such a hard time for you, each day things seem a little easier but you will have good days and bad days.  AF can be messed up for a while after tx, it can take a while for things to get back to normal (if there is such a thing...lol)  

Mrs_B24 not sure whether we have spoken before or not but your a strong lady dealing with it on your own, im sure its a struggle but well worth it to have your beautiful kids.  I hope your able to finish college and things work out for you.  

Journey - glad your doc was able to prescribe you some additonal pessaries, hopefully that puts your mind a ease a little bit.  Whens your scan?  

Jilly - im sure it does seem like a really bad dream, i cant imagine what you and DH are going through.  Make sure you take plenty of you time and look after yourself hun.  

Hopeful37 - we have a caravan in Ballycastle and i love it, so relaxing!  Its great when the weather picks up, its so nice sitting on the decking looking over rathlin island and watching the boats - all with a glass of vino - of course    Oh and mortons fish and chips like Jilly says - Yummy Yummy!  Good luck with your review.

Tessy - That RFC ceases to amaze me, they would drive you potty  .  Good luck with the review next week.

MissE - hows the neck?  Oh and while your at it, any chance you could come and do my garden too    

Footprints - dont worry too much about the jabs (easier said than done, i know) but honestly once the first one is done, you'll be fine, i promise  

Patbaz - good to see your still lurking, hope all is well with you  

Lastc - congrats again, love the name and he is just so so beautiful.  Sounds like you had a hard time but im glad its over you now and you and DH can enjoy your son.  

Hello to anyone ive missed, hope your all well!


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hey girls 

what a lovely day it is, puts me in a good mood

lastc- well done you! what an absolute stunner your wee man is and a fab name too. enjoy these precious days as they fly by x

velma- omg congrats on your nat bfp what lovely news x

journey - congrats on your bfp too hun, delighted for you x

Jvdb- so sorry that things didnt work out for you this time, take it easy x

jilly- how are you hun? big hugs x

patbaz, hopeful, misse, babydreams, footprints, tessy, and everyone else, really hope lifes treating you well x

afm- i have my lining scan tomorrow so im keeping my fingers x'd that my lining is at the appropriate stage, anyone know what this could be?  transfer is supposed to be tues so does anyone also know when my 1 day embies will be taken out of the freezer? will ask tomorrow but we all know what the rfc is like


----------



## Tessykins

Danni, I didn't realise that you were so far on with your FET!!  Wishing you all the very best hun XX  I think ideally it should be 8mm, but I remember when I was having my second FET it was only 6mm and Dr Williamson said that anything over 5mm is fine according to HFEA(?) guidelines.  For my last FET it was 9mm but I had been drinking full fat milk by the gallon which is apparently good at thickening it up - I'd never done this before so it seemed to work and I did get a BFP which unfortunately didn't last for long, but it was the furtherest we'd ever been.

Are they doing a 2 or 3 day transfer?  If it's a 2 day one then they'll take your wee embies out on Monday, but if it's a 3 day one then they'll take them out on Sunday.  We'd had 2 day transfers the first two times, and a 3 day one the last time - definitely ask them tomorrow.  I hope it all goes well for you pet  

Hi to everyone else and sorry for the lack of personals, but I've sooooooooooo much work on at the minute and am totally stressed!


----------



## confused123

hi congrats to Velma and Journey on your good news    and hope you both are doing well.  

jvdb usually 4-6 weeks after tx i was advised before, mine came the last time about day 36. 

jvdb and  jilly trying on your own with no pressure is a good idea when you are ready!!! i had a bfp last year 2 months after failed tx, sadly it was not meant to be, but after 4 years i was convinced it was the healthy lifestyle and taking care of myself.  l had kind of given up at that stage. good luck and hope no matter what things work out.

danni- hope things go well in the next couple of weeks

justone; hope you are ok and dh as well after op, take care

me OK have not been to doctor yet as i want to wait until after my viability scan on Monday, v nervous just hope things ok. not many symptoms apart from tiredness and slightly sick if i am hungry.   

hello and good wishes to everyone else


----------



## mmcm

hi girls

Sadly miscarried yesterday at 7wks, up early and headin for D&C now, didnt think i had these many tears....

Down but not defeated

x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

I'm so very sorry mmcm  its heartbreaking. try to take it easy.. physically a d&c is pretty ok its the emotional side that you have to look after. thinking of you x


----------



## Journey09

Good Morning ladies, 

mmcm - I really and truely still cant believe this hun, i hope you are ok and glad to see your wee comment "down but not defeated"!!! You are so strong and will get through this!! Think of your wee snow babies waiting on you!! Big     

Confused123- Im glad your keeping well, how are you now?? Good Luck with your scan on Monday x x 

Dannii - Good Luck with your scan today. I know when i was with Origin they measured my lining and it was 16mm and they said anything over 9mm is great!!  

babyd - My scan is on 12 April so i hope i make it til that stage and all goes well!! 

jvbd - Take plenty of time til yourself and you never know a miracle could happen  

Big hi to all others ladies whatever stage you are at.  Thinking of you all. 

J x


----------



## justone

Hi CC girlies!
Haven't posted on here for a while, sorry! 
      *lastchancer* on birth of baby Caiden. He's a real wee dote. Love the name Caiden too! Hope you and he are both keeping well.  
So sorry to hear your news *mmcm*. Take time to recover and to grieve. Wish I could reach out over the web and give you a massive      Thinking and  for you at this very painful time. Hope you got on ok today at the hospital wee doll.   
*Journey*  on your good news. Delighted for you! Enjoy the journey into motherhood.    
*jvdb* Thinking and  for you honey bunch. Sending you lots of   
*Danni* Best of luck with your scan today. Hope it all goes well for you.   
*Confused* Love being kept up to date with your news as we shared the same OTD. Best of luck for Mon. DH and FIl are both keeping ok. Need to take DH to hospital later today as his wound looks a bit septic to me.   
*Velma* Hope you and bubba are both keeping well. Sending you   
*Footprints* Good luck with starting the jabs. Am sure you'll be fine.   
*MissE* Thanks for updating the HoF. It's great for keeping up with people's tx journey. Hope you're feeling much better now wee doll.   
*babyd* Here's hoping you'll hear from them ASAP. All this waiting is enough to drive you  Sending you   
*jillyhen* How are you wee honey bunch? Glad you enjoyed the wedding with your family. Hope you and DH are keeping well.    Neighbour from 2 miles up the road brought back T1 to us, tG! 
*Tessykins* Hope stress levels have lowered at work and that you can relax over the weekend.   
*Mrs_B24* Hope things are getting easier for you. You're an amazingly strong lady.   
*hopeful* Hope your appt at Origin went really well.   
*TAM* Hope you and wee bubba are doing well. Sending you lots of   
Massive big   and    to *hopewishpray, patbaz, yellowhope, inisor, maximom, jbaby* Hope you're all keeping well. Hope I haven't left anyone. If I have, sorry!
*AFM* Have been busy nursing DH during his convalesence. He's doing well. So is FIL. MIL has been a bit 'off' with me lately. Long story... Feeling really down these past few days. Been questioning whether I should keep posting on this thread as I feel I don't really belong any more. Know for a fact that I won't be going through any more tx and as for a natural bfp, well there's not much hope of that happening either... Sorry for the absolute downer to end this post but am at 6s and 7s these days.


----------



## Hopeful37

Morning girlies - Friday again...where does the weeks go?!

*Justone* - sorry to hear that you are feeling so down - dont really know what to say to you, but please keep in touch on here..you have been a tower of strength for us all! Sending you huge hugs  

*mmcm* - so sorry to hear your news. Take care and stay postive  

Hope everyone else is doing okay? Thinking of you *Jillyhen* and *jvdb*. Good luck with your upcoming scan *Journey*  

AFM - was with Dr Diekas at Origin yesterday, and he is happy for us to start treatment again - just gotta wait until next AF, which should be mid-April, and then back on the DR injections again (yuck!) fotr a couple of weeks, followed by 7-10 days of HRT drugs for womb lining as going to use some frozen eggs this time...so all being well, should be looking at SSR for DH, and (hopefully!) ET for me, in early June. Just   that the 'ole  turns up next month, as my cycle is all over the place at the moment! Just want to get going again!!


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Tessy and Journey thanks for the replies. I had the lovely Dr McDreamy this morning, in his words '8mm and perfect' so im happy enough with this. No changes to schedule so im looking at Tues for E/T. Tessy i think im having a day 2 transfer as Doc said they would be taken out the day before  starting to panick now!

happy Friday girlies x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies
How are we all?
Danni glad all is going well..
mmcm so sorry to hear your news    
justone glad hubby & fil are doing well.. Im sure you where relieved your pup came home..
Hopeful, im sre you cant wait to get going again
lastchancer hope caiden is settling in well..
MissE hope you are well.. Are you back to work on monday??
jvdb how are you hun?
All quiet with me have now got a chest infection and on a course on antibiotics    so fingers crossed it clears again!! Was at the epc @ the hospital yesterday levels are below 7 i did ask the nurse was it a chemical pregnancy or a miscarriage she said anything above 50 was a miscarriage so at least i know what it was.. Think its starting to hit dh now he is a bit wthdrawn and dosent really want to speak about things.. The only comfort he has that if there was something wrong with the baby at least it happened now and not further down the line.
Another couple of weeks we will have our review so should know then what the next step will be.
Jillyhen


----------



## confused123

mmcm i am really sorry   there are no words 

justone, glad dh and fil are doing well    take care and keep in touch, and thinking of you 

jilly hope the chest clears up 

danni glad things are moving so quick and lining was good, never met dr mc dreamy in all my visits

me: cramping so hard that i could not sleep last night some spotting, really hoping it is ok, too afraid to go to the hospital


----------



## justone

Hi again.  Still at thospital with Dh. Looks like he's staying in here tonight. Currently getting wound examined under LA but  likely to get it examined more thoroughly in the morning under GA.


----------



## patbaz

justone: I will say a prayer for you and DH  

Confused: try not to worry


----------



## yellowhope

MMcM-so sorry to hear of your loss. 
Justone -hope your dh will be feeling better soon.
Danni-best of luck with the FET
Hi to all the rest of CC Girls.

AFM-had ec on 9/3, had et on 12/3 was due to test on 26/3 but started to bleed on Wednesday past and now won't even make it to OTD. Don't have any hope for this cycle any more. Had two 8cell embryos transferred this time and still have 8 snow babies. Feel so sad right now...


----------



## patbaz

yellowhope i am so sorry huni


----------



## mmcm

Hi girls

big hello lovely day. 

yellowhope chin up, hopefully something good comes out,its not too late, keep the faith!!

justone hope your hubby is ok.

AFM-over the other side now was extremely hard watchin my hubby cry as i left him for theatre... as i was in recovery the doc that done it ur cervix was v difficult to work with, i said sure i was given tabets this am to soften it but he said it was v soft.and have a smear if i hadnt had one to date....i was in  a daze then when i got back to the ward i was thinking what does this al bloody mean, should i b terrified or will i never carry again  so confused so down,why does life sometimes have to b like this


----------



## Tessykins

MMCM, wee pet, I'm so sorry for all you've been through - life is    at times - there's no doubt about it.  It's been such a hideous thing that you've been through and I'm so sorry for you    It was slightly tactless of the doctor to say that to you after what you'd been through - they're so cold and don't realise that the last thing you need is a statement like that.  Give yourself a day or two to try and get over things and then book a wee appointment with your GP. It's probably nothing hun and he's just being extra cautious - surely different people react to the tablets to soften the cervix in different ways and maybe the dose was too strong.  I am truly sorry for you pet and I hope that you will soon feel better - it will take a little bit of time, but you will get the strength to move on


----------



## yellowhope

Sorry to hear what you have been through MMcM. When I was getting the ET done the Dr said to me "you do realise that you have an erosion on your cervix? I asked her should I be worried and she just asked if I'd had a smear and I said yes it was clear a few months ago then she said it is "part of being young" Sometimes I think they make off the cuff remarks without really realising the effect they have on us. 
Just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you. I think Tessy is right ,see what your GP thinks. What one Dr thinks is "soft" might not necessarily be the thought of the next Dr.  Hope  your DH is feeling better now that your on the other side  too. 

Thanks Patbaz xx


----------



## mmcm

Thanks Tessykins and yellowhope for the words of wisdom.its so nice to talk to other ppl who are going through treatment and been through the same.

hello to everyone else,

looking forward to get out today for a walk or gym feels likes i have be hiding and no freshair since last week,plus ive put on nearly a stone in over 2 months and i feel horrible for it,


----------



## confused123

bad news at scan empty sac, devastated


----------



## Journey09

Confused123 - Honey im so so sorry to hear that!! I dont know what to say just wish i could hug you but here is a BIG     across the net!! You poor thing, What did they say?? 

justone - Hope you DH is doing ok 

yellowhope - Sorry to hear that hun, it is so dishearting when it does work!! But try and be strong and get yourself ready to go and get some of your wee snow babies  

mcmm - My heart really goes out to you! Hope you feeling bit better today  

Big Hi to all others ladies!!

My goodness we really have had a spil of bad news over this past week on here!! I hope things start to look up and that those who have suffered will get the strenght to get through this  

J x


----------



## mmcm

Confused 123  my heart goes out to you, please have the strength to accept this and there will be another time and chance, i pray for this 2 as i had an angel taken on thursday,

really hope you are ok, life can be so cruel, so unfair

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Sorry i havent been on past couple of days. havent been in great form.. And im back to work today :-(

Confused, im so sorry hun i just dont know what to say.. Thinking of you & dh xx

Justone how is hubby??

mmcm how are you petal?

Yellow how are you doin hun, im sure it was hard for you to test this morning..

jvdb how are things with you??

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

confused huni I am so  sorry for you and DH.   There are no words that will help, but know that we are all here for you whnever and however you need us.  I will keep you in my prayers.   It is so devastating to go from the high of getting pg after everything we go through only to have it taken away so cruelly.  I am speaking from experience.  All you can do now is rest and take some time to grieve your loss, because it is a bereavement and it will take time.  If I could reach through the internet to give you a hug I would.   

Pat
xxx


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen sorry to hear you haven't been in great form, but it does take time huni.  Work might keep your mind off things for aa little while anyway  

mmcm how are huni?? 

Justone any more news on DH??  

Journey - i hope you are doing ok 

MissE - how is the form filling for lister going?? Any idea on when you will start tx??    

LastC how is Caiden ( i hope i spelled that right).  Are you coping ok with the sleep deprevation??  

Big hi to yellowhope, tessy, danii, hopeful, and babyD.  Sorry to anyone I have missed.  I hope you are all doing well.    

AFM I had a phone call from RFC asking about dates regarding pill.  The also asked when i had last had a break form the pill.  I am a little concerned as they said i shouldn't have taken any breaks, but Traub told me to take the pill for 3 months at a time.  I am now worried that this will affect my treatment time .  Any advice anyone.  I was hoping to start this month as i got letter to start with March AF
Any words of wisdom greatfully accepted!!
By the way isn't the weather absolutely fantastic

love 
Pat
xxx


----------



## lastchancer

hi ladies just a quick one from me - Caiden is doing well and so far managing to cope with the broken sleep. 

just wanted to say sorry to hear the bad news for MMCM & Confused. 

Good luck to those ladies for Scans/EC/ET's happenign over the nest few days. 

this weather is great but DH has Ocd when it comes to Caiden and wont let us out in it incase he burns !


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Girls

Confused and mmcm i really dont know what to say to you both, other than im so sorry  .  Im thinking of both you and your DH's.  Life is so unfair sometimes.


----------



## babydreams282

Lastc - so glad you are keeping well, baby Caiden looks such a wee gem.  Your DH made me laugh    Id probably be the same as him though, im a freaker...lol

Jilly - sorry your feeling down huni, you've been through alot and you need time to grieve.  Sending you big     

Patbaz - i hope they dont start messing you about and you can get going again soon, theres nothing as bad as being given the run around.  Sorry i cant help with your question, im clueless  

Journey - not long til 12th - i hope your not driving yourself to mental during the wait 

MissE - how are you, are you all organised for your trip to London, i.e flights booked?

Yellowhope - how are you?  

Tessy - hope your keeping well!

Danni - good luck for ET this week, i'll be   for you.

Justone - i hope DH is ok and FIL also.  

Big hello to anyone ive missed!

Got speaking to Prof today and found out that my op should be in the next lot of weeks.  No exact date but sometime after Easter.  At least i know its going to be soon enough.  Now i can mentally prepare myself... how do i do that again?


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

mmcm how are you doing huni? Sending you big    

Confused i am so sorry huni, that is such sad news.   Take care of you and your DH, we are here anytime you need us.   

Babyd that is fab news that your op is soon, at least you will be able to recover and then plan.  

Jilly how are you sweetie? I was back at work today too and it is horrible when the weather is lovely outside.  

Pat i hope they dont start messing you around and you get to start with this cycle.   

Lastc caiden looks like a wee dote, glad you are both doing well.  

Journey i hope you are doing well huni, the 12th wont be long coming round.  

Yellow how are you doing sweetie?  

Dannii good luck for ET, hope your snowbabies grow big and strong.     

Tessy how are you huni?  

Justone hope your DH and FIL are doing ok sweetie.  

A big hi to anyone i've missed. Well i have all my forms filled in and my flights booked for the appointment on 20th April but am just waiting on Prof getting back to me about my notes. He has a head like a sieve so will just have to keep pestering him.

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Girls i really can't believe all the sad news!


Confused - awful news honey - I hope you take time out to deal with the pain   


mm - So sorry hun - i'm sure you are just so devasted, i hope you and confused find the courage to continue on when the time is right. 



Jilly - so natural honey to feel low unfortunately it will all be part of the grieving process.




mmcm - hopefully it was one opinion - keep the faith honey!! hope you recover well  
Lastchancer - fabulous news - your wee man looks lovely and lovely name - hope you are both doing well - sounds like you had tough one!   


MissE thanks for updating list - glad your well on your way to getting organised with lister!


Justone - hope your DH and FIL are doing better hun.


So sorry im not on top of where everyone is! The weather has been fab, i hope you are getting out to enjoy it. I heard once how spring is a great time for pregnancies so i hope it brings good vibes to you all and helps give a boost to your mood and help you deal with the pain of your losses. My heart goes out, and i'm thinking of all of you carrying that pain!    


Velma x


----------



## inisor39

Big hi to everyone  

I've been reading back over recent threads. Too much for individual messages but thinking of u all esp all of u who have had bad news. Life can be soo cruel   

I haven't been on in while. Was up this morning at rvh for final scan. All ok so e/c on wed morning half 9. Feeling quite nervous now x


----------



## yellowhope

Confused -I'm so sorry that you got such terrible news. It's an awful, awful shock to get.  Will keep you in my prayers.

Jilly-I think as time passes and you take time out to grieve your loss, things will come full circle again. There's always going to be sunshine after rain..thinking of you too huni

Lastc-What a gorgeous baby and gorgeous name!!

Velma-hope everthing is going smoothly for you.

Justone- hope DH is well on the road to recovery.

Jvdb-how are you sweetie

Misse-you must be getting excited to start again soon. Hope the Prof sorts those notes for you.

BabyD-that's great you don't have to wait that much longer for your op 

Danni-hope all is going well with the FET

Patbaz-how are you ?

MMcM-hope you are getting on ok.

Journey-hope your'e cruising along nicely!!

AFM-today was the OTD. Woke up at 4.30am, felt like I was being stabbed in my left side. Took painkillers no good,took more painkillers still not much better. Did the test just to confirm the BFN officially for the RFC then rang them to let them know about the pain. Had to go down and see Dr Steele this evening. She did a scan and said the lining was very thin (no surprise there after the amount of bleeding since last Wed.) 
She told me that we had had two really good embryos put back. This is not much consolation when you've just lost them. So on the plus side she told me the FET list is 2 months at the moment. Spoke to one of the admin staff she said I would get a review in 12 weeks. Waiting times are attrocious at the RFC. Told Dr Steele we would probably cycle elsewhere while waiting for FET. This was our third cycle and I think that we are learning to cope better on the IVF/ICSI rollercoaster.  We are down but not defeated.  We are so sad that we lost our wee embryos but are thankful that we have each other. Hopefully our time will come in the future.   

Just wanted to say a special thank you to all you ladies on this thread who have been so supportive. Nobody in our families know that we are having treatment and you have been so good to chat to at every step through this process.
Wishing you all good luck on the journey xxx   

Inisor-Best of luck for the EC


----------



## inisor39

thanks yellowhope. sorry to read of ure BFN uve been through soo much  

this is my first attempt so I cant imagine how you're feeling. I wish you all luck in future  

well I've just administered Ovitrelle so now i'm drug free. something positive as I've had side effects from day one x


----------



## mmcm

Hi

yellowhope u wee pet big hugs, u are so strong stick with this rollercoaster u defo deserve it, can u not get a review app private, i know some of the consultants do the review else where privately within few weeks, have a look or worth asking? seems so unfair u hae to wait 12weeks to go back and they dnt tel u much and u ask to be put back on list,seems so unfair but chin up,

Miss E thanks so much for ur kind words really helped me and i read every word thx

Journey u have to keep the rest of us positive and follow ur bfp..

Jilly im hangin in there and i hope u are 2,its horrible getn pregnant and then its taken away from you in a second but u do get stronger. 

Inisor good luck for E/C, im sure ur excited.

Velma hope u are feeling well

babydreams and patbaz hello girls, hope u are feeling good.



AFM i know i cried and cried but i woke this am and i said r u going to get out of this bed and go to work or stay at home and feel sorry for myself cry and eat and prob end up blaming me or hubby, so i decided to get up go see my GP at 8.30 asked him to do a few bloods this week,and booked a smear for next week and was in work for 10.didnt cry al day got on with my work but was quiet,ended up fetn the strength to ring the liser to ask when i can start a gain, this time will b a frozeb blast. hoping the frozen will b worth it i hope and pray, ive a phonecall review appointment this thursday, but my consultant rang me back said go back on the pill to build the lining and break it again and i dnt know after that is it progesterone suppositories then until lining is thick enough
so not sure when il get going again.


----------



## Tessykins

Oh girls, it's so sad to read such awful news today - I'm so sorry Confused for what you've just gone through.  
mmcm, good for you getting on with things, you're such a strong woman XX
Yellow, hope you're feeling better too XX

Pat, good to hear you're moving forward with FET, I haven't a clue about the pill prior to treatment as I never had to take it but I hope that you can get started with this month's af.  

Babydreams - Yeah for some movement with your op - that's good news and I hope that it comes soon after Easter for you.

Misse, that's great about all paperwork done and flights booked - you don't let the grass grow under your feet missus   Just right too!  It'll not be long till your next tx - maybe we'll be cycling together again!

Inisor, all the very best with your e/c - I hope there's lots of lovely juicy eggs for you X

Velma, Jilly, LastC, Journey and anyone else I've missed -  hope you're all well XXXXX


----------



## Jo-Ley

hi Ladies,
Have been following your stories, I'm  a bit of a lurker but always appreciate hearing everyones stories. It helps soo much especially on first treatment.
Anyway decided to try and post a bit more..
There's been so many dissappointments lately.
Jillyhen, Confused, mmcm, Yellow, Justone and anyone I've missed   to you all, hope the pain eases soon for you and you get the strength and hope to continue in your journey.
To everyone else in various stages - good luck 
Inisor good luck with EC, we are at similar stages.
AFM I am up Thursday for EC, scans all looking well - lots of nice follies. Responding so much better this time round, was on short protocol first ICSI but on long protocol this time. Both ovaries responding equally and good sized follies. Last time one ovary didnt respond and I was needing to change doses etc. Only ended up one embie on that cycle (ICSI) and I always wonder were my eggs poor due to changes in stimming doses/length of stimming. Anyway feeling positive  
Jo-Ley


----------



## Journey09

Good Morning lovely ladies, what a beautiful morning i really hope this weather lasts. 

Jillyhen - How are you feeling now hun? It is no wonder you are feeling down but take plenty of time!!  

Pat - No sure about your issue with Pill, hope you get sorted soon  

Lastchancer - Great that you and Caiden are doing well  

Babydreams - Excellent you will have your op in a few weeks!! im sure you are nervous but at the same time it will be good to get it over  

MissE - Oh great - wont be long til 20 April and you have your appt with Lister - how are you feeling chic??

Velma - How are you keeping? Are you feeling ok? 

inisor - Good Luck for EC on Wednesday 

Yellowhope -   awh chicken i know it is hard but take plenty of time and i hope you get some bit of luck soon  

mmcm - Im not sure what way meds work for FET but i think you may have to do some stimming  

Tessyskins - Hi how are you keeping??

Jo-Ley - Good Luck for EC on Thursday 

AFM - Im feel grand!! Have no pregnancy symptoms at all only spots on face!! Feeling good otherwise just still hoping and   that our little one is growing big and strong!! I keep doing CB digital tests every couple of days, i dont think it has really sank in yet but it will sooner or later!! Roll on 12th April for scan and hopefully see our little one. 

Big hi to all other ladies i may have missed (sorry) 

J x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Oh girls im sorry that so many of you are having such a bad time of it lately  

hope all you pg ladies are keeping well

how is everyone else?

afm just wanted to let you all know that im having E/T today @ 1:45.
just off the phone to the embryologist and all 4 snowbabies survived the thaw! unfortunately one hasnt devided any further but the other 3 are deviding nicely  

will let you know how it goes later x


----------



## Journey09

Dannii - good luck for your ET today. Hope your 3 wee ones grow  big and strong and ready for mummy to come and collect them x x


----------



## Jillyhen

My goodness

We are getting busy on here again..

Hello everyone, how are all?

mmcm & confused hope you are ok ladies xx

journey wont be long till your scan

yellow big hugs hun,  hopefully you wont be long in starting again.

MissE how is work? Im sure you are glad to be back (not)

tessy,patb, hope you are all well

Danni good luck for e/t

jo-ley you are a stranger 

inisor enjot being drug free..

afm im still haveing good and bad days!! Was supp to be up for my scan on thur which i know will be hard.. Only 3 weeks till our review..
I was wondering ladies, do i class my miscarriage as a period bleed?? I keep having cramps and i think thats its coming but there still hasnt been anything!! Any advice??

How long will origin make me wait before we can get started again??

Jillyhen


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Hi lovely ladies, sorry I've been AWOL lately. Things have been hectic with work redundancies etc but I've been lurking as always. I just wanted to pop on & say that I'm so sorry to see all you girls having such bad times. My heart goes out to you. Time is such a good healer & I've no doubt you'll be back on the IVF train again soon. In the meantime, take care of yourselves. 

Good luck to Incisor & Jo-ley for your EC this week. Fingers crossed for a good crop. I'm on day 4 of my jabs with first scan on Thursday. So far, so good. Finding the jabs easy & feeling OK. 

The sunshine makes everything seem so much nicer, doesn't it? Xxx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hi girlies 

so im finally pupo! and it only took 11months  i have 2 snowbabies, one a grade 3 and the other a grade 4. the prof did did the transfer and it went very smoothly. currently soaking up the last of the sun before dinner. feeling very hopeful at the min


----------



## inisor39

danni - congrats on being PUPO take things easy and enjoy  

jo-ley - good luck for e/c thur

thanks to all ladies for good luck messages.Am feeling very nervous now fear of unknown i guess. DH had bit wobble over weekend but he's fine now. Soo unlike him as he's the positive strong one so unnerved me bit. 
feeling bloated today but good weather helps lift the mood   xx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all doing ok.

mmcm good for you getting some plans in action for the next step. I am glad i could help a little, just allow yourself time to grieve.  

Confused how are you sweetie? Thinking of you at this difficult time.  

inisor good luck for ec, hope there are lots of lovely eggies.      

Dannii congrats on being . Took you a while to get her sweetie but    your snowbabies snuggle in tight.   

Jo-ley good luck for ec on thursday, hope there are lots of lovely eggies.     

Footprints how are you doing sweetie? 

Jilly it is normal to have good and bad days huni, it will just take you time. Your miscarriage isnt classed as a period but i know after my miscarriage i didnt have a bleed for about 7 weeks. It takes time for the pregnancy hormones to get out of your system and for your body to settle back into some sort of normality.  

Journey glad you are doing well huni. It is still early days for symptoms, 12th april wont be long coming round. hang in there sweetie. 

Tessy hope you are ok huni. I think i am just a crazy maisy, cant seem to sit still.  It would be lovely to cycle together, be like old times huni. 2 old pros together. 

Yellow hope you are ok sweetie, you are a strong lady and have a very positive attitude. I really hope and pray your dreams come true. 

Velma how are you doing sweetie? 

I have got most of my notes together, just need a few bloods done and then we will be all set for our appointment. Wish i was off, that weather is gorgeous. I'll get 5 minutes and sort the list out.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies
Danni congrats on being puo,, snuggle in tight wee snowbabies..
Omg MissE i will be tearing my hair out!! I thought it would be here sooner than later   Wont be long till your appt..
inisor its normal to be nervous hun, every time i went to the clinic i felt sick with nerves   
Hello to everyone else
Jillyhen


----------



## M+M

Hey ladies,
I know I haven't been on in a while but I have been reading & trying to keep up to date with everything that's been going on - its so busy on this thread!

First off, I'm so sorry to read of all the sad news  
I'm thinking of all you lovely ladies & hope that you each find the strength to move on in your journeys - where ever it may take you 

*Danni* - Congrats on being pupo 
*Journey* - not long until the 12th of April now I'll be  for you
*Velma* - congrats on the BFP 
*Jo-ley & Incisor* - good luck for your EC 
A BIG hi to all you other ladies & lots of  to you all xxx


----------



## MissE

Just updating:

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Confused ICSI 15/02/12 17/02/12 02/03/12 

jvdb IVF 28/02/12 02/03/12 15/03/12 BFN









Justone ICSI 15/02/12 20/02/12 02/03/12 BFN









Twinangels IVF 31/01/12 03/02/12 16/02/12 BFP 

Hopeful37 ICSI 28/02/12 freeze all 

MissE ICSI 03/03/12 freeze all 

Jilly IVF 21/02/12 24/02/12 08/03/12









Yellowhope ICSI 09/03/12 12/03/12 26/03/12 BFN 

Inisor39 ICSI 28/03/12
















Dannii FET 27/03/12 09/04/12  

Patbaz FET
















Maximom FET  

M+M IVF 02/02/12 05/02/12 18/02/12 BFP 

Journey ICSI 02/03/12 07/03/12 18/03/12 BFP









jbaby IVF  

Footprints ICSI 05/04/12  

Hopewishpray ICSI
















Velma FET Natural BFP









Jo-ley ICSI 29/03/12  

Hope i have all these dates right, if not then just shout. 

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

inisor - good luck for tomorrow hun! Try and relax and be positive about it - look forward to the news!  


Yellow - i know it doesn't feel like much knowing the embryos were good when it didnt work - but every stage is important and at least you know you can produce good embryos - so next time huni concentrate on it being your time!   The book The secret is very good for staying positive    Also i went for my app privately to McClure in Ulster Independent - you can just ring them that was to get activated and he done all the forms so i wouldnt have to have another consolutant app - would that work for you?


mmcm - i admire your strength - i think you have a great attitude huni and i'm sure positives are coming your way!  


Jo-ley - not long til thurs - best of luck hun!  


Journey - i'm same as you spots galore, nearly looks like cold sore under my nostril for past 2 weeks. No sickness just some very occassional cramping and tiredness - but i didn't have any pregancy symptoms early on last time either. So don't panic, everyone is different and you don't have to have loads of symptoms.    Have you worked out when you might be due?


Jilly big     honey!


Footprints - glad all going well!  


MissE - Prof sort out your forms yet hun? Or i could go and    


Danii - great news now make sure you take it easy and try and do some nice things to boost your mood an take your mind of it as it is such a long wait hun!  


AFM - just sorted doc app this week to get paperwork sorted - will have to wait for 12 week scan now. Estimated Due date 25 Nov. Thanks for all enquiries - doing grand!  


Velma x


----------



## MissE

Velma good love Prof, he e-mailed me back today with most of the info. The only thing was he e-mailed me DHs SA results from Feb 2010 and i need the results from Oct 2011. He also had to pull my notes to get the results of my lap from Dec 08 and he said getting my notes was a "mammoth adventure"....whatever that means!!!!    I thanked him so much and apologised for giving him all that hassle but asked him then to get me hubbys most recent results. Think he will probably      me if i ask him for anything else.  
Glad you got your doc appointment sorted, hopefully the time will fly by til your 12 week scan.  

M+M hope all is good with you huni.  

Emma xx


----------



## mmcm

Hi girls

In floods of tears found out my best friend who is also my sister is pregnant!!!! does this pain ever end!!!


----------



## Velma

Mm i know it is completely devastating i found out my sis was pregnant when i had started treatment o had had a melt down with her beforehand and ended up saying about the treatment etc so it was a killer for her to tell me and i couldn't avoid crying down the phone to her but i didn't think well i am going to be pregnant with her! And low and behold i was! You can too huni hang on to thoughts like that they get you through! I was also told hearing of pregnancies around you is good its like your body magnetically attracting them its gonna be you next! In the meantime cry let all the pain stress and loss out then start to focus on positives and your future. Have a wee read at the secret positively does help bring about positive things i believe! We have all been there huni big   it will get better.

Velma x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi ladies

Just a quick log on from me nearly lunchtime and im starving lol

mmcm i know its devastating huni, i went thru the exact same thing when my sister told me she was pregnant and to top it off she was having twins.. I was over with her that weekend as the boys where for newcastle for a lads weekend and i felt so ashamed as i didnt take the news very well and threatened to get the train out to the airport and fly straight home again..

This whole journey is hearbreaking..

Jillyhen xx


----------



## mmcm

Hi Thanks Velva and Jillyhen, 

she is 10 yrs older than me perfect periods and conceived without trying,i took the news cudnt cry on phone i was crying my heart out inside and just told her id be there for her every step of the way and to be so happy and grateful and happy that she has conceived and be careful not to let her wee boy go around messing with he, i dont want her to miscarry.she was going to tell me at 12 weeks to surprise me. life is so cruel, but makes me stronger as a person, dont u think will there ever be a happy ending,thanks for all ur kind words, 

big hello to all the girls im terrible at personels but saying prayers for everyone to one day be a mummy!!xx


----------



## Velma

Mm you done well huni! Your time will come sometimes your just have to take the time out for you and wollow when you need to. Its good to release it! Things will be different, i look back at myself and realise how different i was and my life was and how i wasn't coping well! Everyone on hear finds the strength to go in and get through so will you huni! 

Velma x


----------



## Tessykins

mmcm, it really is so hard pet - the same thing happened to me with my sis when when had just started tx and I was devastated, especially because she is so much older than me and it was effortless on her part, but our times will come hunny.  It's just really bad timing after all you've been through - take care love    

Velma, that's such great news that you've seen your GP and your getting appointments sorted - I bet you're still on cloud nine!!xxx

Misse, that's great that the prof is getting you sorted - it'll really not be long for you now  

Jilly, I hope you're holding up ok hun - when is your review?

Danni, woop woop on being Pupo - at last!!!!!  Wishing you two very quick weeks with a big juicy positive at the end of it         

Inisor, footprints, journey, jo-ley, lastc, patbaz, yellow, confused, last c and anyone I've forgotten- hope you're all doing well XXX

AFM, we'd our review again and got signed up for ICSI this summer, they'll start me with May's af - RFC put you on pill now for a few weeks and then dr, so I was told that e/c and e/t should be at beginning of July - I just need to go and rob a bank now to pay for it all    Had AMH test too and will get results of that in 5-6 weeks time and have to go to my own GP tomorrow to see if I can get HIV and Hep bloods done on the NHS - hope so as it'll save us both £150!  So it's all go here!  I'm DYING to break Lent and have some choc!  Think af is on her way and I'd so love to open an easter egg and gorge!!  Will I be able to resist?


----------



## Jo-Ley

Evening all, another lovely day today.

Dannii- congrats on being PUPO,  
Inisor-  hope EC went well
Velma - very exciting time for you, I'm sure you are so impatient for your 12 week scan
mmcm - hope you are feeling a bit better. Your reaction is perfectly normal and we all understand.
missE - thanks for adding me to the list,you must be so excited about getting started with the Lister. Will be interesting to see how different they do things over there!
Tessykins - great to get dates in order, gives something to focus on. Not long till Easter. You can do it! When I went to get bloods done at GP during private tx the nurse was not happy, finally agreed to them but think I was lucky! 
AFM - EC tomorrow, not looking forward to it, cause don't know how painful it will be. Anyway I will get through it, its only for a short time!. Off work now for a couple of weeks which I am enjoying, especially in this weather.
JoLey


----------



## mmcm

Hello girls

im now addicted i used to only look and never post,

Jo-ley not a bother to u, where u having ur treatment done abd do they put u out or not, i was put out thankfully felt like i was having a nice sleep  enjoy been off work and just relax hun will b thinkn of u tomoro

Inisor hope ur wee eggs are  having a party and mixing tonight 

Velma must b amazing to convieve naturally ah!!! so nice 

Hello Miss E hope u are recovering from the wicket ohss!!! lister will be ur turn ,they are fantastic, they know there stuff

Tessykins maybe u should break it celebrate getn on the bal again way hay, u do say like to my gp i need these done to proceed with my treatment, defo push, go see ur gp and do it thrugh them because if u as the nurse sumtimesthey dnt like that, my gp's secretaries are amazign when when of them seen i was pregnant she pouched into her bandbag and gave me a medal, she was so happy for me and then seen me on monday and was like please dnt tel me thats a discharge letter ang giv m big hug, sumtimes i think u know if they are going to b nice to you, i really think they should be extra sentive around areas like this,
i was a the gym this am and been talkn to a girls mum, who told me her daughter is due in 2 weeks on her 1st baby but on her 4th pregnancy, she kept miscarrying and is now due, thought was so hopeful.

Journey and velma hellohope u r resting up x

sorry if i have missed anyone hello to anyone i have missed


----------



## inisor39

Jo-ley - good luck tomorrow for e/c its not as bad as u think. It's very quick procedure.

Tessykins - great news ure starting treatment.

Mmcm - thinking of u I know its very hard when soo easy for others. Keep chin up  

Big hello to everyone else  

AFm - had e/c today. Was bit disappointed only 4 eggs. I know only takes 1 but few more would've been nice. Been bit crampy most day so taking it easy all day enjoying sunshine. Have ring at 10 in am to find out how their doing. Please let them be doing well  x


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Good evening everyone,

Incisor, I'm glad today went well.  Let's pray they get their jiggy on tonight in the lab.
Jo-ley, all the very best for tomorrow.  I'm sure you'll be fine.  I'm a bit worried about EC too but then I was worried about the sprays & the jabs and they've been grand.

I'm now on day 5 of my jabs.  I feel so full & tight inside if that makes sense.  Nipping feeling hasn't eased much and it's mostly on the LHS.  I'm hoping my scan shows that everything is doing what it's meant to in there.  My acu session yesterday was a bit of a nightmare.  My body was literally spitting the needles out!  I felt every one & my whole body seemed to be buzzing but not in a good way.  She did say that I seemed to be stimulating well though & then did a massage type thing instead to my pelvic area and head as the needles were just a no go.  That bit was nice.  I went for a lovely long walk with my friend in the sun this evening & am heading for a bath before bed now.  I'm not good at getting to sleep when DH is on nights.  He'll be asleep in the waiting room in the morning again like at our last appointment  

Sweet dreams jelly beans xx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Footprints - good luck for your scan today, hope you have lots of follies.   at your DH sleeping in the waiting room.

Inisor - good luck for the call this morning, dont worry about the number it only takes one, i hope you get good news  

Jo-Ley - good luck for EC today,   for lots of eggies for you.  

Tessy - May wont be long coming in and at least you know you'll have EC and ET around July time so you'll be off work.  Now step away from the Chocolate!    You've did so well.  Im also off Chocolate and Crisps and its killing me but im planning on having a massive Easter Egg and massive bag of crisps for my breakie on Easter Morning - im so excited  

mmcm sending you big    i hope your ok.  Its so hard dealing with other peoples pregnancies especially someone so close.  It will happen for you!

MissE - so glad the prof is getting your results sorted, thats one less thing to worry about.  

Danni - How are you feeling?  Congratulations on being PUPO - i hope the time flys for you and your get your BFP   

Velma - hows things with you, whens your Scan date?

Journey - hopefully the next two weeks fly in for you when you get to see your lovely beanie(s)!

Jilly - hows things with you?  Whens your review date?

Hi to hopewishpray, M&M, Yellow, patbaz, lastc - hope you are all well and enjoying the lovely sunshine.

AFM - Got home yesterday to a letter from the hospital for my preassement its on Tuesday 17th April  . Does any of you lovely ladies know how long it takes after the assessment to be given a date for the op, i would imagine it wouldnt be very long after that but im not sure.  Also how long will i have to wait after my op before i start tx again?  Hopefully some of you can help


----------



## inisor39

Hi everyone   

well made call earlier and all 4 eggs fertilised. feeling really good about that and e/t tomorrow at half 2. here's hoping their dividing well now  

hope everyone is well . .sorry no personals but will catch up later x


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Everone 
Babydreams-I had my operative lap. the week after the preop assessment. The letter arrived with the op date  just a day after I'd received the assessment date.  They then won't reactivate you on the list for treatment until you have had a review which has to be within 12 weeks. We paid privately for a review and got reactivated sooner. My op was in the Royal.

Inisor good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Incisor that's great news.  My   are with you for you tomorrow.
Jo-Ley - Hope today went well for you.  What time were you in?

Baby D - that sounds like my kind of breakfast    It's good you now at least have a date for your pre-op.  Going by Yellowhope's post, you could be back on the rollercoaster soon.  I was nearly asleep myself in the waiting room!  I had only 2 hours sleep in the end so I'm now sitting in work totally shattered.  Roll on 5pm!

Scan was slightly uncomfortable this morning probably because I'm so tired and feeling very full in there.  It was Dr McManus & she was lovely.  She pointed to the screen and there seemed to be 3 on the RHS but she couldn't really see much on the LHS.  It's odd because that's where I'm feeling the most of my discomfort?!  Bloods done too & I have to ring in about 4pm for an update on what to do next.  Hopefully this time next week I'll be recovering from EC at home with a humongous Easter egg  

Hello to everyone else & apologies for so few personals, I can barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## babydreams282

Incisor - thats fab news, 4 great wee eggies growing strong.  Good luck for ET tomorrow.

Yellow - thanks for the info, i was expecting it to be not long after the assessment - so thats good news.  Excited and nervous  .  Im having my op done in Belfast City Hospital - apparently they have been moved over there.  I dont want to cycle with the RFC next time, im thinking of going to origin.  I wonder will i still have to wait for a review before i go with a private clinic.  I suppose i'll just have to the ask the prof when i see him.

Footprints - good luck with the call today, next week wont be long coming in, how are you feeling about EC?  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Jo-Ley

Just a quick one..
Thanks for all the good wishes, well we got 17 eggs  
Knew i had plenty of follies but wow.
Worry is kicking in now cause last time we only got one embie from 10 eggs, even with ICSI.
So i'm  that I get more embies.
EC wasn't bad at all, very quick and not too much pain. Doc and nurses all so nice.
sorry no personals ... still feeling a bit 'woozzy'!!.
JoLey


----------



## inisor39

Hi girls  

jo-ley - 17 eggs! wow   hoping your eggs are mixing well so more embies this time. I had early night and feeling better today  

footprints - i was same. night before e/c i had awful pain on rhs so thought most be load of eggs. only got 1 from that side but 3 from lhs where I had no pain so dont worry you'll do fine  

yellowhope and babydreams282 - thanks soo hope tomorrow embies all or most have divided well and good grade. feels like last hurdle to cross but know 2ww lie ahead   x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hi girlies 

hope everyone is well 

big congrats jo-ley and incisor and goodluck for E/T 

babyd it was only a couple of wks after asessment that i had my date for op. Then they rang me up with a cancellation date which made it even quicker! goodluck chick

miss e are you looking forward to visiting the infamous lister?

jilly, justone, velma, confused, pat, m+m, footprints, tessy, yellowhope and anyone i may have missed i really hope you are well

thankyou all so much for your lovely messages.

now im going to melt heads 
if my embies were frozen on day one, thawed on monday and E/T was tuesday afternoon where does that make me in terms of days past ovulation? i really hope someone understands what i mean 

also the crinone gel is coming away with teeny tiny pieces of peachy/offwhite/lightbrown through it (sorry tmi) is this normal?

and finally here's the mental part....
are my embies even inside me?? i didnt know the rfc didnt scan whilst doing E/T so how can they know they went safely inside? 

thankyou in advance, and if you lot think im a nutjob its ok i already know


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Inisor that is fab news that you have 4 lovely wee embies growing big and strong for you. Good luck for et.       

Joley fab news on your 17 eggies, good luck for et. Drink plenty of water over the next few days.        

Dannii you are not nuts huni.   Sorry cant help with the days post ov, never was very good with working all those things out. A lot of people get some paechy/browny stuff coming away on the crinone so yes it is normal. Your wee embies are inside sweetie, the embryologist checked the catheter under a microscope to check the embies were no longer in there. They are sticky and        they will stick tight.  

Babyd great news that you got your pre assessment appointment, it was only a few weeks after my pre assessment til i got my surgery. Hope you dont have to wait much longer.  

Footprints glad your scan went well, get the heat on your tummy sweetie. You will be fine and will have lots of lovely eggies.  

Yellow how are you doing huni?  

mmcm how are you doing sweetie. Sending you big       

Tessy stay away form the choccie huni, only a week to go and then you can have a pile of yummy easter eggs.  

Velma how are you doing sweetie?  

A big hi to everyone else.

I nearly had a panic attack today  . The lister e-mailed to ask if i could change my appointment from the 20th to the 27th. I said i had my flights booked and my day booked off work so she re-jigged a few things and they have me booked in with a different consultant at a later time but at least it is still on the 20th.


Emma xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Thankyou so much misse, you have really put my mimd at ease  
i guess im just trying to figure out exactly how old 3+4 are 
oh my god my nerves would have been wrecked if they had of done that to me  glad they rearranged just the appt time and not the date, its not as if your just going up the road like


----------



## MaybeBaby79

BabyD - I'm crapping myself tbh but i'll get my head sorted before then so I'm calm.  
Inisor - good luck for tomorrow   & take it easy. 
Jo-Ley - glad today went well for you. 17!!! That's fantastic. Look after yourself  
Danni - I thought I was a worrier! They are in there so just try & chill for your 2ww. Xx

AFM. I rang in this afternoon & they're happy for me to continue with my planned dosage & wait for my next scan on Tuesday. I'm sitting with a hot water bottle, pineapple juice & Paracetamol in front of the tv. I hope I can sleep tonight. Thank goodness the weekend is in sight. Xx


----------



## Velma

Footprints only a week to go and another hurdle over  I think you would deserve your egg!! 

Good Woman Jo-Ley your bound to be sore after that hun! I got 19 and only got 5 embies, and they only put one back - so it really does only take one!!  

Inisor - i know its dissapointing to feel you haven't got many especially when other got more but when it came to it only 5 of mine fertilized so more isnt always better. And when you get your wee bubs you wont be thinking you only got 4 eggs. Oh see all 4 fertilised - thats proof  

MissE glad prof got your forms sorted - Holy moly hun bet you near had heart attack am so glad they rejigged for you! 

Danii everyone goes through all those thoughts huni! You can only believe! The crinone gav me some peachy discharge - so thats all normal. 

BabyD heres to speedy op hun! 

AFM - No scan date yet suppose they will send me something in couple of weeks it should be around 12 weeks so a while to wait yet! Just taking day by day til then!

Velma x


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

I was lurking last night but didnt post.. Wasnt in great form :-(

Inisor great news on your wee embies all fertilising good luck for transfer..

Jo-ley wow good on ye girl.. Good luck for the phone call today..

babyd hopefully you wont have to wait long till your op..

Danni dont panic hun, i had that right thru my 2 ww..

MissE, how dare lister try and change your appt!!


Yellow hoe are you hun,

footprint chill pet..

All quiet with me girlies as i said earlier im not in good form!! Was supposed to have scan yesterday so was a bit down.. Hubby is away on a stag do for the weekend so im having a girlie weekend.. My friend is having a fortune teller tonite at her house so im def going to go, i was going to cancel it when i was pregnant but i think what the heck.. And tomorrow nite is a hen do so im kinda looking forward to it...

Our review is on the 17th April just wish it was this week..

This may be a stupid question can as ive never had a miscarriage before is it still possible to ovulate without having a period as such? Ive been having cramps in both ovaries for the past couple of days and sorry for the tmi!! Clear discharge for the past couple of days..

Must go and do some work so much to do!!.

Happy friday

Jillyhen xx


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Ladies,

am still lurking in background reading on how everyone is doing but never seem to have time to post properly so will be signing off FF - wanted to thank everyone for your support over the last year and half - dont think could have made it thru this journey without you all xxx

if i read something that i think i can help with i'll try and post but otherwise i wish everyone the best of luck in your journeys for the future xx

loving thanks Shari & Caiden xx


ps - Tessy - if you get your HIV/HEP done by GP you need to make sure results go to Belfast Link Labs or the RFC wont accept them - our GP did this for us saving us the £156 fee.


----------



## mmcm

Morning girls

Thank crunchie its friday!! i was on yesterday but didnt get time to post

Jillyhan this is completely natural to feel like this,massive hug, yestrday was just a rememberance what was stolen from u without ur control but have faith, u got pregnant which was a fantastic result, sometimes IVF takes a good few cycles to work i know thats not what u want to hear but the professor Mcclure said if u got eggs that is fantastic and if u got pregnant that is fantastic 2, sadly miscarriages happen 1 in 4, he said u just have to keep on going,

believe me its just horrible i wouldnt wish this on anyone, with my sister pregnant now and and is due one week after the week i would have been due, she will be a constant reminder to me, like she rang me yesterday crying saying im so sick i had to leave alwx (her 2 yr old to his grannies cuz she was up the whole night and cudn sleep and felt tired) wel i seen red i said ally u selfish person id kill to be were u are and so would so many other people stop been so selfish and get on with it, u dont know how lucky u are, she doesnt have to work, just maddens me, i love her and do anything for her but to complain about been pregnant i was like ally catch a grip or urself, left alot of anger towards her today, said it to hubby and he was like she is a selfish person to even say that to me not even a week after my misscarriage, but ive stopped crying and i will keep on trying and so will u, u have got furthest u ever have been and thats fantastic.

Miss E Ah they tried to do the same on me, i was like no way hoshay!!!! they are extremely busy ul see that when u go its unreal the amount of people u see in the same situation, take some snacks with you, what are ur travel arrangements hun, if u need any help!!! xx

Velma Just take it easy hinnie and enjoy every minute, are u sick or anything? x

Hello Journey hope you are doing well x

Footprints bring on the easter bunnies not long now to EC, take it easy, x

Danni Boots hig hello and hope u are feeling ok x

Inisor fantastic all fertilised ur nearly there now, ur little beans will be onboard soon to get a hug x

Jo-Ley thats a lot of eggs pray that u get what u need and lovely juicy beans to aboard x

Yellowhope hope u are feeling ok hun x

Babydreams hope ur op comes soon x

Sirry if i have missed anyone hello if i have xx

AFM-yesterday am i went and got bloods taken, i know i was very cheeky but i got GP to do all the screening bloods when they do do it after u have 3 miscarriages to investigate the reason why u keep miscarrying,

I went to my gp on monday and i said i want these done and i said i want them done this week, so 11 bottles of blood later all done and sent off.got my thyroid checked, gloucose, liver etc and then the miscarriage bloods to make sure that there is no clotting in the blood to investigate that the  blood stopped getting through the cord, i just wanted to eliminate everything and i investigate everything to the last dot,im so particular if it helps me not miscarriage again, id do anything. Ive also booked to see a hormone specialist in the ulster on Monday with Professor Attitson.

for one of the blood tests to be checked in the lister its £500.00 each and there is 3 of them to investigate hoping to get these results back next weekwith the rest please god,,  so im on the pill now get a period and build the lining again this month, really nervous now, they are hoping to put back 2 blasts if they make the thaw. im very wary now that i won’t get pregnant this time or ever again.im hoping the bloods come back okay so that i can go ahead and proceed to build the lining wil prob take about 16-20 days after i take a period al been well.,

WHO KNOWS WHAT THE FUTURE HOLDS!!! LIFE IS ONE BIG GAME


----------



## shenagh1

Hi all mind if I join? I'm currently waiting on my first app with the lister fr ivf and wanted somewhere I was able to talk about experiences ad tips xx


----------



## Jo-Ley

Hello,

Inisor good luck with transfer today!

Danni - i think we are all so sensitive during IVF we analyse and worry over every little thing! Stop panicking I'm sure the docs know what they are doing (although never knew myself that RFC don't use scan during transfer!, The docs are gynaes so I'm sure they can find a womb though without scan right ??  ).

footprints - good luck with next scan

Jillyhen - it is really good to have things to distract you, so I hope you enjoy your weekend.

lastchancer - enjoy every minute of your wee man, they grow up fast. It's a special time.

mmcm - You're just right, do all you can for yourself. Sounds like you are on a mission! Best to have as much tests etc done in case something is a bit off . At least then you can be in top health for next tx.

Welcome Shenagh!

AFM Made the call, of 17 eggs 12 were injected and all 12 fertilised!!   So relieved. 5 went straight to freezer. 7 embies still there hopefully dividing away, waiting for transfer (not all obviously!). Will be having 3day transfer, so happy with that too!
JoLey.


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Girls - Happy Friday

Shenagh1 - welcome to the site hun and good luck with the Lister, ive heard good reports about them.  All the girls on here are great and very helpful, so any questions you may have just ask!

mmcm -    Life is one big game, its about time we starting winning!

Lastc - Awe im sure you have your hands full and dont have much time anymore - wish you, DH and Caiden all the best for the future.

Jilly -   it must have been so hard for you yesterday, i wish i could give you a massive squeezey hug, im sending you a virtual one (((((((((((((((((((HUG))))))))))))))))))).  Hope you enjoy your girly weekend, you deserve it!

Velma - Taking it each day at a time sounds like a good idea, i hope the time goes quickly for you and you get to see your beautiful beanie soon!

Footprints - glad things are going according to plan for you, sounds like you have all the necessaties sorted.  Good luck for your next scan on Tuesday!

Danni - im not sure about the timing thing either but ive heard alot of people getting staining with the gels, dont worry hun, sending you some    

MissE - im sure you did nearly have a heart attack with the Lister trying to change your appt, i would have died myself.  Glad you got it sorted though, thats stress that you really dont need!

Inisor - Good luck for ET today!

Jo-Ley - 12 embies - Woo Hoo - congratulations thats a great number.  Hope there's lovin going on as we speak.

Hi to Yellow, Tessy, Journey, patbaz, hopwishpray, m&m - hope your all well!


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Hey girlies, I'm on a late lunch today.  My apettite is out the window.  I think my follies are taking up all the room I have in there  

Inisor - I hope today has went well for.
Jo-Ley - What a great result!  Good to have those frosties too. I'll hopefully be not too far behind you on the 2ww.  Let's all do the jiggy jiggy dance for those embies.
LastC - All the very best with your precious little bundle Caiden.  It's been a pleasure to follow your progress since I first joined FF.  Thanks for all your support & advice.
Shenagh1 - welcome to our thread xx
mmcm - you really seem to be on the ball & know so much!  I'm pretty clueless if it wasn't for you ladies.
Jillyhen - big higs    Hope you feel up to your weekend, it'll be fun & good to keep you occupied.  I got to try the famous Morton's fish n chips last weekend.  Yummy yum yum   I can't remember if I've told that already.  Apologies if I have, my brain is mush atm.  My next thing I want to sample is the dime bar ice cream @ Morelli's so that'll hopefully be next weekend if everything goes to plan.

AFM I'm slightly more comfortable today so the heat must be helping.  A colleague brought me in a Hello Kitty easter egg today so I might have to investigate that further tonight.    My colleagues are so grateful that I haven't had mad mood swings throughout the treatment.  I can be like a bear at the best of times.  They actually like I need these hormone sprays & jabs all the time   , lol, I won't take offence.

Hello to everyone else.  Hope you are all doing well.  Roll on 5pm!  xxxx


----------



## hellsbells26

Hello Everyone

Can I rejoin? I posted here back in January but I've been reading but lying low since. I'm waiting to start IUI. Firstly sorry to all those who have had a hard time recently   we will all get there one day. Good luck to those who are undergoing treatment and congrats to those who have had good news recently.  

Jillyhen - yes you can ovulate soon after birth and miscarriage and supposedly you are at your most fertile following both.  

I don't usually give out and had seen posts on FF about the the rudeness of staff dealing with enquiries at RVH but tbh I thought maybe people were exaggerating as I had always found them very pleasant. OMG was I wrong. I'm sorry to rant but I just need to let rip.

I rang the FC yesterday. We had an appointment on the 14 March. Gillian Williamson was lovely but she was baffled by me and had said that she wanted to bring our file to the clinical team meeting for their opinions and that she would ring me last Friday afternoon. There was still no word so I rang spoke to a nice girl who told me that the doctor was working at the Grove wellbeing centre( were we had went for our appointment) for the rest of the week. She gave me the number and told me to ring her there and leave a message and that the doc should contact me after she finished her appoimtments. No problem I thought. I rang yesterday evening there was no answer so I rang this morning after my scan - OMG I got a woman from hell on the phone. I asked if I could speak to DR W. Firstly she told me she wasn't working there today. I said sorry I had been informed by the hospital that she was but it didn't matter could I just leave a message for her to pick up the next time she was on the clinic. I tried to give her my name and number and a wee reminder for the doc about the phonecall. She went mental she shouted at me "what makes you think the doctor should be ringing you?" I went over it again that explaining what the doc had said and asked her could I just leave the message. She was very nasty and ranted on"well I'll leave out your file and the doctor *might * give you a call back, I wasn't at your appointment but I don't see why you're expecting a call, there has been no letters dictated so don't expect any letters either" (I hadn't asked anything about letters). I was getting mad then and just for badness I asked can you look there and see if my AMH repeat result is back. Well she exploded then altogether. "Your appointment was only on the 14th March and you are looking test results?" I had asked the nurse at my appointment when she was taking my blood and she had told me that they do them inhouse in their lab and it should be back within a week. I explained this to the dragon and she says" well I just don't know where you're getting your information from your results will not be available for at least 5-6 weeks". I was about to hang up but I told her that i was really annoyed by her tone, her practically accusing me on lying and her sneering. She kind of tried to backtrack changed tone " oh no you're picking me up all wrong etc" but I said too late I'd be raising the matter with her manager. I rang the head of administration and quality who apologised. I hadn't got the ladies name but the manager said that she had a fair idea who I was talking about, it wasn't acceptable and it would be dealt with.

Sorry for ranting but she really was the most ignorant, nasty person I have ever come across. I don't want to get anyone in trouble but its mad that people who are having a hard enough time already with fertlity problems have to deal with such a wagon. Sorry again rant over.

This afternoon Dr W rang. Apologised for not getting back last week - the meeting had been postponed and gave me my results - all ok thankfully. She is such a nice lady. She also apologised about the dragon earlier.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend.  
Hels


----------



## mmcm

Welcome Shenagh and hellsbells u have found a good home, i am not long joined either but i love it...

Hellsbells good on u sometimes those glorified Bit**s are so nasty and then u get a lovely person who would bent over backwards for u, with the NHS  u really have to fight and keeo on the ball every step of the way, u learn fast but good woman for reporting her, 

Footprints enjoy ur hello kitty egg, with a big mug of tea or coffee yum yum!!

Ah now the bloods i got done yesterday yes all 11 bottles some of them need to be repeated as the nurse said she accidentially out 2011 date instead of 2012 and had to be repeated, i held my breath adn said its ok people makes mistakes aaaagggghhhh


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

mmcm that is a nightmare about the bloods, hope they get things sorted soon.  

Hellsbells what a cheeky mare!!!!!!!! How dare she speak to you like that!!!     I am so glad Dr W got back to you and that you got an apology.

Footprints glad you are feeling a bit better today, keep the heat on your tummy. Enjoy your easter egg with a nice big mug of tea.  

Jilly huni, i am sure yesterday was very difficult for you. I am sending you big massive      . Enjoy your girly weekend.  

Jo-ley great news on your 12 embies, woohooo on your 5 snowbabies. Hope your 7 embies continue to grow big and strong for coming home to mummy.       

Babyd hope you are ok huni.   

Shenagh welcome aboard huni, the ladies are lovely here. I am heading to the lister too, have first appointment on 20th april.  

A big hi to all the other ladies.

have just got a direct debit from from origin, have to fill it in and send it back to cover the cost for storing my lovely snowbabies.

Emma xx


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls 
Hellsbells-Good on you for not taking the bad attitude from the RFC.  
Joley-thats a fantastic number of embies!
MMcM-thats great that your'e getting all the bloods done with the GP-every little helps.
Jilly-I think what you are going through is completely normal. I think it is great that you did actually get PG. That would give me so much hope that if I could do it once then I could do it again. You got further with that cycle than you ever had before. Chin up  
Lastc- Enjoy every day with that wee man of yours xx
Footprints-have you really been at the EASTER EGGS ALREADY??
Babyd-waiting for that op is the worst, but you'll be so relieved when it's done. 
Inisor-hope today went well...
Danni-hope you're good
Velma-how are you sweetie?
Shenagh-Are you off to the lister soon?

AFM-having a review on Monday of treatment,so hopefully will be able to plan the way forward. Our form is reasonably good despite the 3rd failed cycle.  Hoping to cycle again asap just trying to decide where.
Might possibly do somewhere in Scotland/England or the South. We don't want the grass to grow under our aul feet.....


----------



## inisor39

Hi girls  

Thanks everyone for well wishes. Had e/t today all 4 embryos of top grade and divided well and equally. 2 implanted and other 2 frozen . Felt soo happy and relieved. DH took me out to cinema and dinner soo lovely day in all  .

Jo-ley - 12 embies amazing 

Short post will catch up with everyone later x


----------



## MissE

Yellow glad you got your review soon. Good for you planning your next step. Hoping this next one will bring you that long awaited bfp.           

Inisor that is fab news about your embies all doing good. great that you have 2 lovely snowbabies too. Congrats on being , hope your embies snuggle in tight.       

Emma xx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey all
And yellow hope - my first app is on the 2nd of may in the lister, I was booked in for the 11th of April but with Easter n all I had to change it.

I'm going to read back through the thread a bit and see where everyone is in their treatment but I know a few of your from other threads xx thanks for the warm welcomes xx

Incisor congrats on the pupo xx


----------



## Maximom

Well girlies, haven't posted in a while as dh says I've developed an unhealthy obsession with ff! Well our cheque has been sent for fet, just waiting to hear when I can collect my meds then it's all systems go for us!

Been a bit down lately, think I'm convinced I cudnt be lucky enough to get pregnant again so soon. It's so hard to go into tx with any form of positivity after our miscarriage. I really don't know what to expect thisx time. 

Pat, r u on ur meds yet?

Waaaaay to many lovely ladies for personals atm, I hope you are all well and coping ok on this crazy rollercoster.

Have a lovely weekend all

Lynn


----------



## patbaz

Morning all  

Haven't been on in a few days as work has been hectic. I have read back though so welcome to the new girls. You have definetly come to the right place. The lovely ladies on here are beyond inspirational and so wise 

Lastc sorry to see you go huni but your little bundle will keep you busy enough  

Congrats to those who are PUPO. I pray those embies snuggle in tight for you

To everyone whatever stage you are at good luck 

MissE good luck with Lister I hope they don't mess you around any more !!
Lynn huni nice to hear from you again. I have my appointment to pick up my meds on April 18th. Not sure how I feel about that as that was my due date for my last pregnancy that I miscarried. I hope that it is a good omen though. What about you?  Have you any dates yet? 

Hi to everyone I missed take care

Love
Pat
xxx


----------



## Jo-Ley

Hello Everyone,

Yellowhope, Good Luck with review Monday. Good to look at your options. Keeping seeing good things about ARGC but supposed to be very costly.
Footprints hope the stimming is going well.
hellsbells - well done for standing up for yourself, nothing will change unless we stop excepting that sort of behaviour!
hello to everyone else waiting for reviews and appointments..

Inisor congrats on being PUPO!!
4 top grade embies from 4 eggs is amazing! Do you mind me asking if they only wanted to put one embie back? Just wondering what might happen for us tomorrow?
Bye for now
JoLey


----------



## inisor39

Jo-ley - with my age they had previously decided to put back 2. One embies had tiny bit fragmentation other was perfect. I know its miracle as only had 4 eggs in total which I was disappointed with. 

I joked asking to put back 3 but was no chance. If ure younger and embies good quality then they only put back one. 

U back up tomorrow? Good luck u had lots of embies so I'm sure U'll have good few with lots snow babies.

I'm bit crampy today but am sure its just following procedure yesterday. Now the wait begins x


----------



## Maximom

Hi Pat that's great news hun, I think that date cud be a good omen....ur little angel will be spurring things on for u!! I'm just waiting on my letter to say when I've to collect my meds, actually thought it mite of came today in the post as our cheque was sent off last Sat. Not long now tho!

Hopefully I'll not be too long behind u & we'll each have a friendly ear to turn to. Fingers crossed for a great year for both of us...I think we deserve it xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

I havent been on since fri and gosh we are a busy lot!!
Inisor hope your wee bubs are snuggling in tight..
Jo-ley with origin we couldve have 3 put back in if we wanted.. Ive had 2put back in both times..
Maxim now are you hun?
Patb,hope yo are good.
Babyd hopefully your op is around the corner..
Hellsbells welcome back hun, what a cheeky hallion, if i spoke to my patients on the phone i would be dragged up thru the coals ad you would think where she works she would be a bit more sensitive..
Footprints, the best chippy on the northwest..
Dime ice cream yum havent tried that 1..
Afm hubby is still away, im shattered havent been sleeping to good. Prob dosent help that ive been out past 2 nites!! lol
A friend had a fortune teller to her house on fri nite and of course i had to go.. Found her very good ist thing she saidhow old was my son!! I had i didnt have any children said why not and when was i going to go and see the dr. I never mentioned the miscarriage till the end but apparantly she says i will pregnant either this summer or next!!
Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen I saw a fortune teller last year and I think as long as you take it in good humour I think that it can be good for your mental health 

Mmc I sent my letter to RFC 3 weeks ago and just got a response on thurs so dont worry if you don't hear from them for a while sweetie xx

Hello to everyone else. I hope you are all well x


----------



## Jillyhen

Patb
If i was to believe everything a fortune teller told me i would have a dozen kids by now   
Will see..
Cant believe its sunday again, hubby wont be home until tomorrow evening so ive had a chilled out couple of day and 2 nites of partying..
Think im 2 old going out 2 nites  
Jillyhen


----------



## inisor39

Hi girls

Sorry for me post just after bit advice. I'm 2 dpt and have had mild to mod cramps since e/t. Also pain noticed today in breasts. Could af arrive soo soon? Am not feeling very anxious just wasn't expecting to feel this much soo soon.

Will catch up with everyone soon hope your all keeping well x


----------



## MissE

Inisor try to relax huni, a lot of people get cramps just after et, it is normal after everything you have been through. The pain in your breasts is likely to be due to the progesterone. Hang in there sweetie, have everything crossed for you.      

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Inisor like emma says it is probably the progesterone  Take it easy huni and enjoy being PUPO. X

MissE how are you sweetie??


----------



## MissE

Pat I am doing ok thanks. Recovered from the last cycle so just trying to get organised for the next one. Just taking it one step at a time. Have asked on the lister board and it seems they are very careful when it comes to ohss. How are u huni? Won't be too long til you are cycling again. Fingers and toes crossed your snowbabies stick tight.   

Emma xx


----------



## mmcm

Morning Ladies happy monday!!

Thankfully 2 short weeks with Easter happy days,

Miss E i really hope they treat u with care now in the lister with no doubt they will, exciting times ahead !!!

Inisor yes unfortunatelythe (.)(.) get so sore with the progesterone, dont be worrying this is all normal, ul also notice sore heads and bloating as side effects. just make sure to relax i done nothing only sleep and eat on the days after egg transfer.

Patbaz how are you, have u rang to see where u are on the list for FET?hoeffully ul not be waiting 2 long,

Hi Jillyhen hunnie how are u? glad u went out 2 nites and let ur hair down, im sure the 17th April cant come quick enough!!!who is ur review with?

Hi Maximon how are u keeping, did u get a date yet to start ur FET?

Hi Jo-ley, journey,shenagh, Hellsbells, Velma big hello.

Footprints not long now to ET ur nearly there hun, how are u feeling

Babydreams not long to ur pre-op, i hope april flies by for you,

Yellowhope, where are u hoping to try another cycle? 

Hello to anyone i have missed so hard to do personals im afraid of getn some of the info wrong as im reading through the trends...

AFM-Going to see Professor Attitkson an endocrinoligist-hormone specialist (my spelling is terrible) in the Ulster has anyone ever been to see him have to get some of the bloods repeated tomoro because of the date that was on them,aaaggggghhh
its terrible but im counting down tthe days of the pill to get started on building the lining for ET providing all my bloods come back ok , its somethin u cant plan!!! everything is based around bloods etc,


----------



## Jo-Ley

Morning all,

Inisor - I am nearly sure doc said on Sunday that there may be some cramps following et. I know my (.)(.) were so sore at the end of stimming and are still sore, there are so many hormones surging through us. Try and relax.

Well we have two embies back on board  
Don't know what grade they were  only that one was an 8 cell and the other is a 6 cell. The rest of the 7 were not good enough to freeze, but we have 5 in freezer already anyway.
Now to try and relax and stay positive  
JoLey


----------



## inisor39

Hi girls  

Thanks Jo-ley and mmcm. Just good to know its all normal

That's great news Jo-ley hoping ure embies snuggle in tight and wr both get BFP  

Hope everyone else is keeping well x


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Inisor, relax hun i had cramps right thru my 2 ww and as the girls say the pessaries can cause (.)(.) to be sore..

mmcm our review is with Dr Heasley.. 

MissE how you doin hun?

Jo-ley how are you petal?

Is there anything i could be doing now except lose weight to prepare myself for starting again?? I really cant believe the difference im feeling compared to my 1st cycle.. i could start tomorrow if my af would arrive...

Must go and do some work.. Hello to all you other lovely ladies

Jillyhen

Ps Hubby home tonite have really missed him, not  sure if the cat would agree he has been sleeping beside me both nites!!


----------



## Dannii_Doots

morning girls

congrats on being pupo 

i dont have sore booblets is this weird?


----------



## mmcm

Danni Boots, Every one body's is so different,,honest it affects ppl on many different ways so dont be panicking, been honest i felt the same through all my failed IUI's to opposed been pregnant, 

I had my review Jilly last thurs with the lister and he was like when do u want to start, i was like i want to start ASAP!!! im desperate to keep trying isnt that so sad but its all i think about every day!! i had all my IUI treatment with Mr Heasley in craigavon seemed a nice man, i dnt why why they cant do reviews over the phone like a week or 2 after as they know that u want answers or be told what to go next. if they tel u to go ahead will u try another cycle the following month? do u have any frosties ? xx life is tough i know how ur feeling,im finding it impossible to lose weight every cycle i end up with a half a stone on and never get it off no matter how hard i try, sometimes i hate hormones!! if they would only bloody work rite lol,


----------



## Dannii_Doots

mmcm thanks for the reassurance hun x


----------



## MaybeBaby79

lol, I've never heard them called Booblets before Danni, you've given me a lunchtime laugh.

Jillyhen I'm so glad to hear you're doing OK and raring to go again.  I really hope & pray it happens for you soon.  How long is your hubby away for at a time?  I hate when DH is just on 3 or 4 nights on the trot but I guess I'll get used to it.

Inisor & Jo-ley - how are you feeling?  I know your (.)(.) are sore and there's cramps but has that full & heavy feeling from before EC gone?  I'm starting to get really impatient for the next stage.  Scan in the morning well hopefully confirm EC for Thursday.  

hi to everyone else, hope your Monday is going well xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Footprints

Hubby has been on a stag do! I havent seen him sincel i left for work fri am.. He wasnt for going but after us having the miscarriage i told him to go ahead would do him the world of good!!

mmcm, i didnt put any weight on this time just a bit bloated.. We have no snowbabies.. I would start next week, but then im panicking that if i have another go i would feel awful. We said that we have no more after the last cycle but then when i lost our wee angels mum & dad called in and said they would pay if we wanted to try again..So we will see what happens on the 17th.
We had met Dr Heasley in origin and found him very nice, bif difference to our consultant in the rfc..

Dannii dont be fretting hun as mmcm says everyone is different.

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Jo-ley - congrats on being PUPO huni - hope those embies snuggle in tight xx

Hello to everyone else - i have my appointment to pick up meds on 18th which is only 2 weeks away   Looking forward to getting back on the rollercoaster again but at the same time dreading it.  I just don't know how I am going to react if this fails or worse it turns out like last time, a positive and then a miscarraige.  I am finding it very hard to be positive at the mo.  I really need some PMA as I feel as if i am coming down with some sort of bug and that is a bad omen 

Pat
xxx


----------



## Velma

Big    mm and Jilly - hope yis get started soon!
mm good luck with the blood tests!
Jilly i saw fortune teller couple of years ago who told me that i would have a baby - it done me the world of good to help me believe.  
Danni - i dont even have sore booblets as you say   
Pt - Only natural to go through all these thoughts get them all out now hun then concentrate on the treatment and on trying to occupy your mind and stay positive - you got a step closer hun! Every time is a new experience, a new chance! The secret is good to read and focus already having what your dreaming of!   
Inisor and Jo-Ley congrats on being PUPO - good luck for 2WW hunis!  
MissE - great they are so cautious about ohss, i'm sure that makes you feel like its the right choice! glad you have recovered well!  
Sorry can't quite keep up at mo! AFM no sickness doing grand - bit of spotting at mo - so hoping all ok, very tired.
Hope everyone else is doing well no matter what stage your at!
Velma x


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Ladies - Monday again, where does the weekend go  

Patbaz - its only natural for you to be feeling like that, im sure anyone in your position would do, im sending lots of       your way.

Jilly - im the same two nights in a row, i just cant do them anymore  

Footprints - good luck for your scan in the morning

Velma - hope things are ok  

Danni, Insisor, Jo-Ley - hope you ladies are resting up and those embies are snuggling in tight.

Welcome all the newbies and hi to Misse, mmcm, tessy and of course anyone ive missed.

Two weeks tomorrow until my pre-op... eeekkk.  Im sure the time will fly in though, we've rented a boat out for a week for Easter taking it down the River Shannon, if DH gets intoxicated i have a feeling we may be creating Titanic part 2


----------



## mmcm

Hello girls

patbaz i feel ur pain hun i feel exactly the same as u, im terrified and excited about startin a frozen transfer!!!what is ur protocol for ur fet, mine is the pill at the moment to build lining then break it an then estrogen only 3 times a day until thick then progesterone along with it!!PMA al the way we are are al on this journey together, so big hug x

Velma- the tiredness im sure is a good sign, hope ur having lots of rest, u deserve it


Baby dreams im so jealous that wod be lovely hope the weather sticks it, pity it wasnt the last 2 wends the weather was so fab.

Miss E hello hun x

its very quiet on here tonight


AFM-in the worst of form no joke!!!
endocronolist in the ulster today was a joke cudn tel me anything other than i need to b on estrogen until im atleast 50yrs old  to stop osteophoris (if i cud spell) from settin in, basically the condition i have that doesnt make me have periods is hypothropic hypoganadism (basically low lh, fsh and low estrogen) the basic hormones to ovulate!!!!

have to start estrogen now if im not givin for a baby !!!im like a lunatic anything he told me i already had told him, i felt i was educating him.
like his first question was what do u do for a living, i nearly was going to say what has this got to do with anythingso mad, waste of time and a waste of £200.00 for 15mins.
i asked him would hormones affect a miscarriage, his reply was im not a fertility specialist, asked him why does my body not produce periods in over 15 yrs naturally, basicaly cudn answer me, asked him about weight gain wth every cycle, i said ive extremely low estrogeb he said oh weight gain is a side affect of low estrogen. he was so vague didnt like him at all,


----------



## Maximom

Well girlies I got the call today to collect my meds this Fri, starting to get excited now!!!!


----------



## hopewishpray

hi ladies looking some advice im so impatient i have been on bcp now for 5weeks i rang the royal today to see if their was any word on me getting my appointment to start icsi and all the admin staff would tell me is that on the system i have been sent to the nursing team who then send my info to consultant who then sends it to the admin team to send me a letter for my planning appointment but she couldnt tell me when this would be!! Im just wondering how long everyone was on bcp before they started i thought it would be 6weeks and i would have a appointment by now   my DH is home tommorow for his 2weeks leave and i really wanted him with me for planning appointment also would help if he was their to hear our schedule so he could give his work a ruff idea of when he would need time off!! sorry fro the rant ladies and no personnals just want tp get started  
Hope xxxx


----------



## jvdb

Hey ladies

Hopewishpray. I was on bcp's from the 3rd of dec until the 3rd of feb! I had breakthrough bleeding,which apparently is normal and by the time I started treatment I had 1 pill left and had to use my friends to overlap the 6 days with pill and spray!  When I rang them to say I was bleeding and had been on it too long the 1st nurse said it was fine and same as you,my details had been sent on,just waiting on consultant blah blah blah. When I spoke to 2nd nurse a few days later she said I'd been on them too long,bleeding wasn't normal and treatment could be delayed. Spent that night crying until I got another call the next day saying everything was fine and I'd be starting treatment the next week. When I went for treatment app and the nurse said I should let them know if I don't have a bleed,I said what type as I'd been bleeding for weeks,she then rushed out to speak to consultant saying AGAIN treatment might be stopped. It wasn't,doc said everything was ok. I will be bringing up the length of time I was on them,constant bleeding and being ignored by rfc for weeks at my review. Btw I didn't get a baseline scan either. So the moral of my story is,keep on at the royal!! I truly believe that once they get you on the pill they can relax and forget about you. I just kept getting told I'd receive a letter within a week (which I didn't). Good luck!xx

Jillyhen. Did you find out when you ovulate? I did an ovulation test yesterday just for the sake of it and for the 1st time ever I got 2 dark lines!! I ended up doing 2 more just to see it again hehe. Did 1 again this morning and its still positive but lighter 

I'm keeping an eye on all you lovely ladies


----------



## hopewishpray

Thamks Jvdb
Its so frustrating when you get the letter to begin bcp you think its your time then they make you wait weeks to start  
I rang the nursing team their now ans spoke to a lovely nurse who checked the system and said my schedule hadnt been done yet but hopefully would be soon and if i needed to go into my 3rd packet do!! she said its very busy at the moment with alot of people starting icsi!! i explained that i wasnt keen to be on the pill too long as due to medical reasons im a high risk of clots so she said she would have a look into my folder if she got chance and give me a ring back later so heres hoping!!
I really hope i dont have to wait another 3weeks  
Hope xxxx


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Good morning lovelies,

I'm skiving at work so this is just a quick one.

*Hope* - I was into my 3rd pack before I had my PA. They started me sniffing 2 days after. It's def worth chasing them to be sure they haven't forgotten about you. The PA is very informative & straight forward. If it happens that DH can't be with you, do not panic. The nurses that I've had all are lovely and mine took ages explaining everything. We are always here too to keep you right. It's easy peasy, I promise. Once you get started, it'll fly by! I cannot believe where the time has gone!

AFM - My scan went really well earlier. I got to meet Dr Traub & he was very pleasant. There looks to be at least 6 or 7 juicy looking follies on either side so I'm up at 9am for EC. I'm just sooooooo eggcited  Can't wait to be drug free tomorrow. My wee Easter bunnies will then hopefully be coming back home with me on Sunday.

I'll be back later for personals xxxx


----------



## hopewishpray

thankyou footprints think its just the unknown and wanting my dh their incase i dont take all the info in  
I will keep on at them though do mind me asking has your schedule been more or less what was planned at planning appointment just dh will have to ask for time off if hes due to be at sea at ec stage which wont be a problem but the more notice he give the better for getting cover!!
I cant believe how quick your treatment has come round ive been following your journey on here you must be so excited  
Your wee follies sound perfect and easter sunday is def a sign you have a easter chick in their    
Well i have cleaned my house from top to bottem so atleast my frustration has been put to good use would love to take my dogs for a walk on the beach to clear my head but dont want to miss the nurse calling back!! she seemed lovely but did say they were very busy today so wont hold my breath for a call back!!


----------



## MaybeBaby79

I'm back now that I'm officially on lunch  I can't even concentrate on work now. I finish up tomorrow and am not due back in until Monday 16th.

*Hope* - I was just the same about my PA & insisted that DH came too even though he was just off the night shift. He was asleep in the waiting room & barely conscience throughout my hour long PA so I'm sure he didn't take much in. Hopefully yours can make it with you but honestly, do not panic if he can't. Mine schedule has went exactly to plan but I know this isn't always the way. They nearly wanted me in for an extra scan in between but decided against it. DH isn't needed at these at all so just a friend for company, if anything, is required. I only knew for sure that EC was going to be on Thursday when I went this morning but if it was going to change at all, it would probably only have been by a day or so to let me stim more. It must be hard knowing what to do about DH & work but once you get your schedule, all you can do is have him off in & around the planned EC by a few days perhaps. It WILL all work out OK.  I do love the thought of Easter bunnies, they make for a Boxing Day baby too  Hopefully the nurses get back to you & you can get that walk. My wee Jack Russell was hit by the postman's van on Saturday & she's currently lying up in the vet's waiting for an operation to put a pin in her broken leg today  I'm totally gutted for her but the vet says she's doing really well so I can't wait to have her home by the weekend. We can recover together & be pampered by DH.

*Jilly* - Sorry, I was mixing you up with Hope when I thought your DH worked away. You'll still be glad to have him home & I'm sure a few nights out did you both the world of good. I know it doesn't change anything but it helps you try to get back to 'normality', what ever that is. 

*Jvdb* - I hope you're doing OK xx
*Patbaz* - Get well soon & here's some  for you. 
*Maximon* - Good luck with your TX, it'll fly by.
*BabyD* - You're boat trip sounds lovely. I hope that weather wises up though. We have attempts at snow here at the minute & it can p**s right off! I was in a maxi dress just last Tuesday?!

Hello to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Girls
How are we all?
Jvdb i havent really had a dark heavy bleed since i bled for the 4 days, even tho it didnt look like a period bleed.
Will hubby being away, ive been on a antibiotic for an awful cough    has been out the window!! I forgot when i get amoxycillin i get thrush!! Flippin raging!! ( sorry for the tmi)
How awful is that weather would drive you batty!!
Babyd enjoy your trip. make sure you have plenty of vino with you.
Maximom, wow good for you girl, im sure you are excited.
Jillyhen


----------



## Cather1ne

Hi Girls

HopeWishPray - I had my PA yesterday and started spraying today. I started the bcp on 8th Feb. I am on the third packet of pill and was worried about being missed. The appointment went really well and the nurse was really helpful. I am feeling quite positive about the tx process. The nurses schedule you according to when you start the pill so you must be due a letter very soon. I found the on the pill stage really tough - if someone  had just given me a rough start time.

Footprints - Hope the wee dog is doing well. Will be in touch tomorrow xx

Jilly - sorry to hear you are under the weather. Get well soon x

Can't believe there was snow earlier!
Bring back the Sun.
C xx


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls
Is this taking the pill before cycling at the RFC a new thing?  Had two cycles there and was on the Seprecur both times.
Catherine-good luck for starting your cycle 
Babyd-hope you have a good cruise down the Shannon.
Velma-hope you're taking it easy!
Jilly-Poor you with the thrush-hope you feel better soon.
Hopewishpray-that's great you are starting so soon-wishing you lots of luck
Footprints-the poor wee dog....hope he's on the mend.
JVDB- how are you huni?
Patbaz-you must be excited to be having treatment again.
MMcM-thats really sh1t that you got no answers. We paid privately for a review of our cycle as we were told that we would be called in 12 weeks...arrived home yesterday to find a review appointment in 4 weeks the day after we paid 150 At least we got our consents signed to start again. grrrrrrr
Maximom-how are things going now?

Can't wait to see how you get on with the FET...
Hope everyone else is good. 
We had our review on Monday evening. We are now on the FET list yipee  The Dr thinks waiting time for FET is three months. He was able to tell us that our embryos were really good quality which I'm now realising is a big plus.  I have to say we are raring to go again.  Planning a holiday to take our minds off our failed cycle. I really think that planning ahead helps us cope with the dark days.  The Dr said that the FET's are much less traumatic than having the fresh cycle and as I'm a bit of an over reactor to the fertility drugs this might be better for me.


----------



## gilly80

Hi Ladies

Well here I am  again, I've been lurking in the back ground since our last disappointment in september.
We had made the decision not to have anymore treatment and to go down the adoption route but knowing we were not going to have another try made us have a rethink, so last night we found ourselves having a date with the completely lovely Dr Diakos.
So it's going to be 4th time lucky for us .................

Sorry I've not caught up enough yet for personals but will try and pay more attention (sorry Jillyhen things didn't work out for you and your hubby)

Still a few loose ends to sort our for our treatment and a holiday in between now and starting (10 year wedding anniversary and 10 tcc!!! )

Hope everyone is well

Gilly xxxxxx


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls, how are you all?  I hope you don't mind me jumping on quickly with a question for footprints and hope!  We got our letter of offer for ICSI with RFC a few weeks ago, AF came today so I think I now have to notify them when it's arrived and they'll tell me when to start pill - is this right?  I've never had to take pill before tx.  Do you have any idea when I'll start the pill?

I'm trying to time tx with my hols starting 30th June (I know it's impossible to time anything with RFC though!).  They thing is, I'd be happy enough to take pill and sprays when I'm at work but would love e/c and e/t when on hols.  How long would I be on both for girls?  The girl at RFC said that I could notify them about May's af and start with it, but my AFs are irregular and I may not get another one for about 6 weeks, which would take me to mid-May.  I'm just worried that if I go with this AF it'll all be too early.  I hope I haven't confused you all with this message - my own head's swimming!!


----------



## patbaz

tessykins huni.  I think that you start taking pill on your af.  But any concerns you should ring rfc and nurses should be able to keep you right.  I remember when i had my icsi i was starting with May af and i had ec 20th of July and my may af was begining of may and i was already on the pill at that stage.  hope this helps
Gilly lovely to have you back


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

How are we all..

Gilly welcome back hun,

tessy ive never had to take the pill during treatment.. Im hoping that we could link our treatment timing with my week off in June esp the dreaded 2 ww..

On another antibiotic plus and inhaler im fes up with the coughing etc i think i need rubbed out and re drawn!!

Aw yellow wont be long goin in hun, im trying to talk hubby into going away for a couple of days round my birthday in July, i never really had one last year with dad being ill.

I cant remember who it was who had a brother ill when dad was in the royal.. Katie?? Whoever it is i was wondering how things where..

Jillyhen xx


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Tessy - I started the BCP on 25th January & my EC was today.  I had a final blood screening before they me to start on my next AF. I woudn't want to give you the wrong advice. If in doubt, ring them. It looks promising though for being while you're off. 

Jilly, hope you're better soon. 

AFM. Everything went smoothly. Morphine is great  They got 4 eggs which is less than I'd hoped for but it only takes one so I remain hopeful & positive.  All the nurses were so lovely. Off for a snooze now xx


----------



## patbaz

congrats Footprints on your four Eatser eggs   Rest up today huni nad get yourself ready for your little embies coming home.  Lets hope there is plenty going on in the love lab tonight


----------



## inisor39

Hi Girls  

footprints - i felt same as you last week I only had 4 but all 4 fertilised and was told all were very good quality only 1 had slight fragmentation but none in other 3. So believe me 4 is a good number  

hello gilly nice to meet you as i'm new since you were last here  

big hello to everyone else hope your all doing well 

afm - am 6dpt. started feeling unwell tue evening which worsened yesterday. rang rfc they told me to atttend gp as didnt have temp and live 40 miles from belfast. DH had come home from work as I was unable to drive. gp sent me straight to rfc as I had significant abdominal swelling. but by time got there rfc closed at half 4. . by now was 4.45. had tried ringing rfc since left gp at 3.50 but only got through at 4.25. was told to go to rjmh where we waited for almost 2 hrs to be seen. all time I had awful cramps and extreme nausea. finally was seen to be told not over stimulating but to watch in case infection starting. they did pt which was neg. Know its too early as was only 5dpt and they said this.  but when I asked why they did it then as too early got no reply. came home still feeling rough none the wiser  
sorry for long story just wondering has anyone else experienced these symptoms. mod cramps, extreme nausea which only goes away when i eat which isnt good, lightheaded and tired. I knew I might feel few cramps but was worried when other symptoms got severe. 
sorry for rant   x


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Inisor, sorry you aren't feeling great. What a shame. I had my focus solely on today & am going to just take it one day at a time. It's such a ling haul to the finish line. I hope you feel much better soon xx


----------



## Jo-Ley

Inisor,
You poor pet, what an ordeal. Maybe it is a bug of some sort and not at all linked to the IVF. Hope you are lieing up and resting, treat it like it is a bad flu/Gastro. The nausea that goes away when you eat does sound like a stomach bug.   hope you are feeling better soon. You may just be at the peak of the symptoms.

Footprints congrats on the 4 eggs, here is hoping they will soon be 4 little embies  

Jilly hope you are feeling better soon.
Cather1ne and maximom- good luck with starting your cycle, time flies when you start
Yellowhope ,Gilly, Tessykins, hope -  hope the wait to get started is not too long for you


AFm nothing much to report. Except, now this very TMI, but is the crinone gel residue (gunk)supposed to come out naturally. Because for me its not coming out but I can feel it inside, IYKWIM.  Maybe it will come out effentually or I will have to take it out myself?  
Sorry for the TMI folks, God all dignity is well and truly lost.
JoLEy


----------



## inisor39

thanks footprints. I'm doing same one day at a time. first week over tomorrow and went reasonably fast. I'm trying not to get too anxious and think too much and soo far i'm managing that fairly well  

been resting up today and think will for rest of Easter. not due back to work until wed next week. 

how are you feeling now? good luck with phone call tomorrow hope your embies getting jiggy tonight   x 

Hi jo-ley - yeah maybe your right just hopes nothing inteferes now getting this far. I'm same with crinone gel hasn't started coming away yet but i'm sure it will. something to look forward too    x


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Hey Inisor, I think JoLey has a point. It could be a bug, totally unrelated. I'm feeling OK, thanks. I had a wee snooze earlier & have been drinking loads of water. I'm a bit tender but good so far.  Thinking of heading to a garden centre with mum for some fresh air tomorrow but nothing too strenuous. I'm enjoying the Big BAng Theory night on E4 tonight & trying not to stress about the morning. I also have to ring the vet to see how my wee Jack Russell is doing & if I can bring her home yet. Xxxx


----------



## Katiehuni

Hi Jillyhen

How are you doing hun 

I think it me you were asking for? if not well your getting an update anyway   I have been lurking on here for a while but not posted anything in ages

Firstly let me say how sorry i am that things didnt work out for you this time - i can only imagine how devastated you and your dh must be. I was devastated for you pet.  

Things with me are going ok....... have had 3 scans now from the early bleeding till last week. We have decided to go private with Dr Roberts so at least i get scanned once every 2 weeks  to help keep me from fretting too much. Now almost 11 weeks (which is hard to beleive!!!)and our little Pip is doing really well. He/she is growing as they should and has a good strong heartbeat which is a huge comfort. Consultant also has me on aspirin to help stabalise my blood pressure as it was high before i was pregnant but now we need to try and keep it regulated and i'm on 5mg extra folic acid to help development along with my pre natal vitamins.  So apart from being nauseous all the time and crying at the daftest of things i am doing good.

Keep positive pet - all good things come to those who wait as my mum always told me ! And never ever give up hope. Easier said than done i know. But it will happen for you.


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Good morning ladies, 
I've rang in for an update & 3 eggs have fertilised so all being well I go back for them on Sunday morning. I'm so relieved to get one step closer. Does anyone know what happens number 3 if it's good quality too. Do they freeze it at that stage?  It would break my house to leave it behind  

I'm off to a garden centre with mum to put some time in xx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all doing ok and have a lovely easter break planned.

Inisor hope you are feeling ok huni, fingers crossed it is a wee bug and it will clear soon for you. Hope you are keeping positive huni. have everything crossed for you.      

Footprints woohoo on getting 3 lovely embies. Hope they continue to grow big and strong for you.     Not sure about the number 3 embies huni, i would imagine if it was really good quality they would consider freezing it.  

Katie make sure you take it easy huni. Fab news on getting to 11 weeks and great to hear the LO is growing big and has a nice strong HB. Hope the aspirin helps stabilise the blood pressure for you. I am going to book in with Dr Roberts to get scans done during my upcoming tx in the lister.He seems lovely.  

Jo-ley hope you are doing ok huni. Fingers crossed for you huni.      

pat how are you my lovely? Hope everythign is going ok for you sweetie.  

Jilly it was me you were thinking of. My brother was in last year when your dad was sick. He is doing well now thank goodness. Still has a few problems, the shunt they put in isnt working properly and has to be repaired but at least it isnt as severe surgery as he had previously. Hope your dad is much better now. How are you doing huni?  

babyd enjoy your easter break, i'm sure you will have a lovely time.   Wont be long til your appointment and fingers crossed til you get a date for your op. You will have to call in and see me when you are up, i work in the city hospital.  

Tessy glad to hear things are moving for you now huni. I hope they can get your tx co-ordinated that it fits in with your time off work. Praying this is the one sweetie.      

Gilly welcome back sweetie, lovely to hear from you. Hoping this is forth time lucky for you huni.       

A big hi to anyone else i've missed. Will pop back later, must go do some work.

Emma xx


----------



## Katiehuni

Hi Miss E

Aww he is really lovely. We were with him in the infertility clinic and we just felt it right to stay on with him. Have to say he was delighted to hear our news and has been very good - especially with me fretting so much. But i am trying my best to think positive and surely the fact i have gotten this far is a good sign!  

Think you will be very impressed with him 

Katie


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls, glad to see you're all doing well X

Misse, when's your app for the Lister?  I know it's soon and I hope it all goes according to plan hun.  Just wanted to aske you if Origin did and AMH test on you before treatment - I'd mine done last week at RFC (takes 5-6- weeks for results to come back) and the doc said that they will use results to decide my dose of gonal f as I over stimulated last time - did Origin do this for you hun?

Katie, well done on your wee bambino - great news!

Footprints - yeah for your 3 wee embies - hope they grow and flourish for you for that lovely Easter day ET xx

Inisor, sorry to hear about what you've been through, but it sounds like a wee bug you have hun - don't worry about the fact that they gave you a HPT, they probably wanted to rule out ectopic or something.  Hope you're feeling better XX

Joyley, I had the same issue with Crinone - some of it will come away, but if you're feeling 'bunged up'   then I'm afraid you'll have to do a bit of DIY!!
Footprints, Patx, Jilly, Gilly and everyone else - hope you're all well XXXX

Thanks for all of your advice re. the pill.  I've decided to run with May's af (we'd sort of pre-arranged this with RFC anyway), just hope it'll work out with my hols, but sure whatever will be will be!  Happy Easter to all of you girls, hope you're all going to be like me and spend the next week or so piggin out on all sirts of yummy choc - roll on Sunday!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

katie thanks for that huni, it is good to know that Dr roberts is very good.   Glad he could give you some reassuranse too.

Tessy my apppointment with the lister is the 20th so only 2 weesk to go.   Origin did measure my amh but they put me on menopur. I asked the doc about this and he said menopur helps reduce the likelihood of ohss, it didnt for me but might be worth asking rfc about it.

Hope you all have a lovely easter, enjoy loads fo lovely choccie. I cant wait til sunday to get crisps, have been off them for lent so looking forward to eating lots of them.....YUM YUM!!!!!

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies
Gilly welcome back.
MissE glad bro is keeping well i knew it was someone i just couldnt remember who.. I met a wee girl at a hen do last at nite and heard on tues she collapsed with a clot in the brain.. In the same ward as dad 4e..
Tessy, origin checked my amh before treatment started..
Hello everyone else, im sorry im not mentioning everyone im keeping a low profile, noy in great form still on antibiotics, awful pains in my tummy and generally feeling cramp   
Sorry im being a whinge...
Jillyhen


----------



## Cather1ne

Happy Easter everyone. Thanks for the welcome messages. Hope you are on the mend soon Jilly.

Cxx


----------



## Maximom

Happy Easter ladies, typical bad weather now I'm off work for a week!!

Footprints I hope ur wee bubba's hung in there for u & they're now safely back where they belong. I wish u every luck for otd & I hope to hear some good news from u soon xx

Afm, collected my meds on Friday due to start my nasal spray next Fri 13th....I'm quite superstitious so gonna take my 1st sniff late on 12th lol. DH thinks I'm potty, says 13th is a good date at he was born on 13th!!!

ET scheduled for 22 May providing our wee frosties survive the thaw so not long now girls. 

I'm a total nervous wreck this time round, need to find some way of relaxing & trying not too worry so much, any suggestions ladies??

A big hello to u all, way too many of us on here now to mention (or even remember) everyone & wot stage ur all at but ur all in my thoughts and prayers. 

Lynn


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Hi Lynn,

Today went well & I now have 2 grade 7 Easter bunnies on board. I'm praying they snuggle in tight. Your time will fly in!! All I can suggest is to take one day at a time xx


----------



## MissE

Happy Easter lovely ladies, hope you are all enjoying your day and some yummy choccie.

Just updating so we can keep track of where everyone is. I have started a new list, all the ladies currently cycling or those about to start cos the list was getting a bit unruley. If i have missed anyone give me a shout. 

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Hopeful37 ICSI 28/02/12 freeze all 

Inisor39 ICSI 28/03/12 30/03/12 13/04/12  

Dannii FET 27/03/12 10/04/12
















Patbaz FET  

Maximom FET 22/05/12
















Footprints ICSI 05/04/12 08/04/12 22/04/12
















Hopewishpray ICSI  

Velma FET Natural BFP 

Jo-ley ICSI 29/03/12 01/04/12 15/04/12
















Tessy ICSI  

Cather1ne ICSI  

MissE ICSI  

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi everyone,thanks for the update Emma -  yikes!  Can't believe I'm back on the list!  We have been ttc for just over 5 years now, every new list is a step further, I hope!  

How are you all?  I've slightly ODed on chocolate - actually feel sick, but can't stop myself reaching into the fridge to get a piece every time I go into the kitchen!  

I was talking to the husband of a couple we know last night, I knew they'd had tx years ago, but it had never bneen mentioned.  He was slightly tipsy and started talking to me about it as my DH had told him a few months ago when he was slightly tipsy   Anyway, it was good to get a male perspective on things as my DH isn't too forthcoming when talking about things.  The thing is though, they had three goes of IVF and it didn't work - they gave up and fell pregnant naturally and their wee boy is about 10 now.  Thought I'd just share that with you  

Hope you're all enjoying the Easter break and are taking it easy.  Danni, how are you hun- - is your otd soon?


----------



## MissE

Hi Tessy, thought we would just start a fresh list, hopefully start to get loads of good news on here.   Lets hope this is the last list we will be on, fingers crossed this next tx will bring us bfps.
Thanks for that lovely wee story, i think we all have to have some hope, miracles do happen!!!!
I have been eating crisps cos i was off them for lent, have slightly pigged out on them. Havent even started on the choccie yet.

Emma xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hey Tessy  
yes OTD is tomorrow, not holding out much hope if im honest.. I tested neg a few days ago. Dreading ringing the clinic, but we have 13 ice-babies left and im determined not to give up on them. 
What a lovely story, my little girl will be 10 on her next birthday and it seems like yesterday she was born 
hopefully this tx is the one for you lovely x


----------



## MissE

Dannii really hoping you get good news tomorrow, have my fingers and toes crossed.          

Emma xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Misse thankyou so much x


----------



## gilly80

Evening ladies

Thought I would share this wee story with you, my sister who had my nephew who was 1 yesterday through a round of ivf was waiting for her period  to start her NHS go, well her period never came and she is now pregnant naturally with her 2nd little baby, I thought all the crap about relaxing really was crap............

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## MissE

Gilly how are you huni? That is such lovely news, i remember your sister from one of the previous cycle threads.  

Emma xx


----------



## gilly80

Emma

I'm great thanks just decided to get back on the treatment roundabout and to go with Origins this time. I don't really think it matters where you go if it's your turn it's your turn and if not maybe next time. 
Did I read you're heading to the lister?  Did you win a free go?
Sorry you over stimulated......

It was a big shock when Cmac told us can't say I took it that well and I still can't help having the odd little dig, suppose its just jealousy, but we are all delighted and little Charlie is adorable so she does make lovely babies lol

Gilly xx


----------



## MissE

Gilly i'm sure it was tough hearing your sisters news but i am sure she understands and knows you are delighted for her. Good for you getting on the tx horse again. I think you are right, it isnt about luck, if it is your time then it will happen. Praying it is your time sweetie.      Origin were very good, staff were lovely, just doesnt help that i am a bit difficult!!!!!   Yes huni, i'm heading to the lister, yes i did win a free go. Cant believe still how fortunate we are to have it. Going next friday for first consultation. Fingers crossed. 

Emma xx


----------



## Cather1ne

Hi Girls

Thanks for putting me on the list Miss E. I am looking for a bit of advice please. I am on day 8 of the spray. I had a 4 day overlap with the bcp and I took the last one on Friday night. I was told a break through bleed is possible when the pill stops. I am on my second day of bt bleeding now. It is more than spotting but not has heavy as AF. I feel as if I have a dull period pain. I am just wondering when I should expect this to stop.

Best wishes to everyone xx
C


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, you must all be enjoying your Easter hols a lot as this place has been sooo quiet  

Danni, how did things go for you hun?  I hope that you got that BFP xxxxxx   
Gilly, that's good news about your sis - I always thought those miracles were crap too.  Thing ia, we would need a miracle as hubby has antibodies!  I hope that Origin works for you hun - we were planning on going there too but just got letter of offer for icsi from RFC so decided to stay with them - I don't think it makes much of a difference either X

Misse, only 10 more days!!! I'm sure you're so excited hun X

Catherine, I can't offer you any advice re the bleeding, why not give your clinic a bell and they can maybe set your mind at ease? x

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all well


----------



## Hopeful37

*Miss E * - thanks for updating the HoF - I see it's not too long until you head over to Lister for your initial consultation - good luck with that, fellow "over stimulator" xx

*Danni*, how did things go? I hope that you got some good news xx

*Footprints* - good luck with your little Easter bunnies- praying they snuggle in nice & tight xx

*Jillyhen* - How are you doing huni? Hope you are feeling bit better? Sending big hugs 

*Maximom* - good luck with starting sprays on Friday 

*Inisor39* - hope you are feeling abit better petal 

*Jvdb* - how are you? Thinking of you loads, huns xx

*Yellowhope* - hope you get going soon with your FET 

*Hopewishpray* - don't envy your frustrations with RFC - they can be a flippin' nightmare eh 
Journey - how's things with you? Hoping your little bean is growing big and strong &#8230;cant remember if you have had your first scan yet??

*AFM * - well, I have been useless at keeping in touch - have been lurking/reading on my phone every day, but life has been so hectic lately, that not had the chance to sit down and write something worthwhile. Sorry girlies  Back to work today, so taking the chance while on the computer in my office&#8230;.thinking of you all at your various stages and hoping that this is our time  

Really frustrated at the moment as had my planning appointment with Origin last week and it transpires that (based on my AF cycle) my consultant is going to be out of the country in early June (for 4 weeks!), around the time that we would be due to undergo SSR and ET with frozen eggs&#8230;however, he did suggest that instead I start injections on Day 2 rather than Day 21, and that way we could undergo procedures in mid-May before he heads off&#8230;was delighted with this as it means getting going sooner than first thought. However, AF is playing up as only have only had one bleed since EC (and it was on day 39!)&#8230;now, it is looking like this next cycle could be something similar, as it is now Day 30 and still no sign or any PMT symptoms whatsoever!! If it doesn't come by Friday, will mean that won't be able to get going until early June now..I know would only mean waiting another 6 weeks, but fed up with all the stop-starting we have had to date - please do a AF dance for me


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Cather1ne sorry i cant help much with the bleeding but i think break through bleed usually only lasts a few days. As Tessy says give the clinic a buzz and see if they can advise. Hope things settle down soon. 

Tessy how are you lovely? Hope things are going well. Did you have a nice easter? Hope there was loads of lovely choccie consumed.  Yes huni i am very excited about my appointment, just hoping it all goes well.

Hopeful lovely to hear from you. Sorry to hear there have been some hiccups with getting going again. Hope af arrives soon. Here is a wee af dance to help things along. . I have only had my withdrawal bleed since ec, the lister said i can start with mays af but i'll have to see if my af behaves cos my cycles are usually very irregular.

Dannii hope you got good news, been thinking about you.     

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Loving the AF dance MissE - thanks for that!! Gosh we spend most of time praying it never comes, yet now I am pleading for it to raise its ugly head lol x


----------



## MissE

Hopeful really hope the af dance does the trick  . It is just typical that when you want af to show up the nasty witch disappears.     

Emma xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

BFN girls  
holding up ok, DP is taking it pretty bad so im being the strong one.. for now..
hope you pupo ladies get further than me 
any idea when i should expect a bleed?


----------



## inisor39

Hi girls 

Danni - soo sorry to see your post.    

Hopeful - thanks for post. I've been quite nauseous and crampy for most of 2 ww. Just got used to symptoms. 
Hopefully af will arrive soon for u so things can continue  

Hi Tessykins - it was a quiet Easter on here 

On mobile sorry rno other personals but have been lurking and following all your posts  

AFm - been quiet as have been feeling rough. Nausea, cramps, headaches, bloating and cravings since et. All while knowing that was side effects of crinone gel. Second ww was hardest so much so I tested early on Easter Sunday - bfn. Even thou was too early as otd is tomorrow 13th I was gutted. I couldn't wait any longer so did test today as only 1 day early. Still in shock but got bfp! Still in shock as really thought was gonna be negative   

I x


----------



## Hopeful37

That's fantastic news Inisor - what a turnaround eh?! Fingers crossed you get same result on OFT xxxx


----------



## Jo-Ley

Morning everyone,

Dannii, so sorry to hear your news    take time and keep thinking of all those snowbabies.

Inisor - Congrats! woo hoo  , here's to a healthy and happy 36 weeks!!!


Hopeful, fingers crossed that AF arrives

Footprints, how are you holding out on 2ww?

MissE, Tessy, Catherine, Gilly and everyone else- hope you are well

AFM - was missing in action as OHSS kicked in something rotten, still very sore - my whole body. This 2ww is hard enough. Bloods and scan done in hospital and was told its not too bad - I wouldn't like to experience it if it was  
Anyway it has sort of taken my mind off OTD, which is sunday.
JoLey


----------



## patbaz

Danni - i am so sorry huni.  take some time out, its easier said than done i know but we are all here for you     

inisor - a huge congrats on your BFP - i   for a healthy nine months for you.

hello to everyone else.  DH took me to donegal for a few days and now we have friends staying with us so i probably wont be on for a few days again but i just want to wish everyone well wherever you are in your tx              

Pat
xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Dannii - sorry to hear your news - hang in there petal   

Jo-Ley - sorry to hear you are feeling poorly. OHSS aint nice - take it easy  

Patbaz - enjoy some time out with friends xx

AFM - no sign of the 'ole AF yet - if not here by tomorrow, txt will be postponed until June


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Hi ladies, 

How are you all? 

Danni - I'm so sorry it wasn't to be. Take time to grieve & comfort each other. 

Inisor - Well done!! I'm so pleased for you. Here's to an uneventful 9 months. 

Jo-Ley - I was wondering how you were doing. It was so deadly quiet on here but I guessed everyone was just buried in chocolate  Sorry to hear you've been unwell.  How did it start? Were you drinking loads if water etc? Were you very swollen?  Sunday will be here soon, you're nearly there xx

AFM We've been staying up on the North Coast since Monday. The weather was pants the first 2 days & we were caught in rain & hail storms every time we went out. It's been much nicer these past 2 days so we've been out walking loads. I'm drinking gallons of fluid & generally feeling OK. So paranoid of getting OHSS 
though.  No pains in belly, just feeling quite full still. I was out to the Harbour Bar for tea last night & could barely eat. DH was chugged cos he got double. I seem to only be able to eat little & often. I suppose everything needs time to settle down in there. Boobs are sore & getting ridiculous in size. Has anyone ever heard of someone's boobs exploding? I could be the first lol.  4 days down, 10 to go. It's like being in a time warp!! Back to work tomorrow, boo. At least it's the weekend soon


----------



## Velma

Hey Girls,


Sorry haven't been on much!


Danni - so sorry to hear your news huni!   you are doing well to be so strong I hope you and your dh can get through this awful time and move forward when your ready!


Inisor congratulations - i'm sure you are just thrilled and i hope this is a big turning point of BFPs on here as we are all ready for them. Rest up and trying and chill out til the scan!  


Jo-ley sounds like a really rough time hope you are getting through it now and now long til OTD   


MissE so glad your app is coming round soon - hope your AF plays ball for May's cycle!  


Hopeful - i hope all goes to plan for starting earlier huni!   


Gilly - Myself and Cmac were in the same situation - we both cycled together previously and extremely lucky to have our wee miracles and we both had a natural BFP whilst waiting on exact AF for another go, i know we are very blessed - and i too didn't believe things like this happened but i assure you they do! I also know a couple who tried for 6 years and didnt go through treatment and have had their second naturally, and a couple who had 3 unsuccessful ivf's only to go on and have 3 naturally - so keep the faith, none of this is an exact science and i think Prof told us we probably only had a 5% chance of conceiving naturally!
Also Gilly - I'm sure cmac understands - i know i have been lucky but i still carry all the raw emotions i have felt on this journey and i would really hate to think that i made someone feel bad and hate breaking my news when i am very aware they are still going through the process, so your reactions are normal! I really hope all going great with this treatment and you and cmac can enjoy the whole process together!   


Good luck to everyone else at the mo!!


Velma x


----------



## Cather1ne

Hi Girls

Dannii - really sorry to hear your news.  

Jo-Ley - hope you are started to feel a bit better. Everytime you think about drinking have another glass of water. Lots of positive thoughts for OTD.

Inisor - Congratulations on your bpf  

Miss E - I am so excited to hear how the Lister appointment goes. Everything I read about the clinic has been first class. My bleeding stopped yesterday so I am relieved. I was told to expect a BT bleed with three packs of bcp back to back - thanks for your advice.

Footprints - sorry your mini-break is coming to an end and you are back in work tomorrow xx

I told both my sis-in-laws that our treatment had started today. Both were very kind and supportive - it was a big step for me.

Catherine x


----------



## Jo-Ley

Hi All, thanks for well wishes, got a call this morning to say have to go back tomorrow for more bloods and scan, first bloods must have been a bit off. 
Hoping it starts to clear soon  
Footprints my whole abdomen and chest felt swollen and tight.I was surprised it seems more upper body/chest area. Can't lie in bed at night or walk too much. At first didn't think it was OHSS cause I was still passing urine and drinking loads etc.. but suppose I did have 17 eggs!!

Cather1ne , it can be nice to have somebody to talk to.

Hopeful, c'mon AF - 

JoLey


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Dannii so sorry to read your news sweetie. Thinking of you and your DP   

Inisor congrats on your bfp huni, hope you have a happy, healthy pregnancy.  


Joley sorry to hear ohss has kicked in, it is an awful thing. Make sure you drink plenty and rest loads. Hope it settles down very soon. Hope they are looking after you well.  

Footprints hope you are ok sweetie, hang in there. At least being back at work will help take your mind off things and help the time pass quicker.   

Cather1ne it is good to tell someone, it helps to talk things through sometimes. I'm glad your sis-in-laws were very supportive.  

Velma how are you getting on sweetie?  

Hopeful praying the ole witch shows up tonight or tomorrow so you can start again.     

Pat hope you had a nice time away in donegal.   

A big hi to everyone else.

Emma xx


----------



## yellowhope

Danni-so very sorry to hear your news   Was lurking and hoping that you would get good news.
Joley-hope you feel much better soon. Drink loads of water and eat loads of protein.
Inisor-Congratulations on the BFP  May the next eight months go smoothly!
MissE-not long now until you get started, you must be so excited....
Velma-how are you huni?
Pat- did you have a nice time in Donegal?
Hopeful-Hope you get started soon too.  for Af to visit you!!!!
Catherine-thats great you are able to tell your sisters in law. Theres no way I could tell mine. Mine are lovely but I could'nt cope with the sympathy I'd get. My sister is the only person who knows about our treatment and of course all the FF's on here.  
Footprints-I worked my way through most of the 2ww. It helped me pass the time more easily.

Hi To Everyone else.


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Oh Jo, that sounds nasty.  Hopefully it clears up soon.  Look after yourself. 

Thanks to everyone for the encouragement.  I've just realised that it's already a week since EC so when I think about that way, the 22nd will be here in no time..........if my boobs don't explode first


----------



## inisor39

Hi Girls   

tested today as its OTD and still got      

thanks everyone for all support its helped soo much. gonna take it easy over next few weeks as still very early days. 

jo -ley - hope ohss settles down for you soon  

wishing everyone good fri 13th   x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How is everyone??

Sorry ive been a bit awol....

Dannii im soooo sorry hun big hugs to you and dh..

MissE how are you?? getting excited...

Footprints weather up north coast was awful mon n tues still managed to walk pup on monday and went to a rugby match on tuesday..

Inisor congrats hun..

Gosh jo-ley you have been through the mill god love you xx

Hello to all you other lovely ladies..

Not much craic with me between coughing & spluttering as well as cramps im a right sarky cow!! Just wish af would rear her ugly head so i can get over my miscarriage properly...

Jillyhen x


----------



## Hopeful37

Great to hear from you both Yellowhope and Velma...sorry to hear you are still feeling poorly Jillyhen  

Fantastic news Inisor - wishing you a healthy 8 months xx

Well, no sign of the 'ole witch!!! Was D-Day today - means gotta wait 6-8 weeks now before get going again as long as AF turns up soon (unless the consultant decides to book himself yet another foreign holiday!!)...so frustrating, so going to treat myself to a nice bottle of pinot grigio this evening to help drown my sorrows


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Hi ladies, how are you all?  It seems so quiet on here recently. Is anyone else still on their 2ww?  My memory is crap atm.  

Hopeful - sorry it's not going to happen as soon as you'd hoped. Did you enjoy your cheeky Pinot? I could murder as huge glass of vino!! Haven't missed it until my 2ww started?! Go figure. 

Jilly - sorry to hear you're still not feeling well. You've really had a nasty time of it. Maybe a few days away are in order when you're up to it?  I'm taking my pup to the vet now to hopefully get her stitches out & empty my wallet no doubt. 

AFM my boobs are trying to take over the world!  It's official. DH is loving it but I need scaffolding. I'm now 6dp3dt & getting very restless. There's so many things I'd love to get done around the house but I'm trying to not over do things & also I seem to tire very easily. DH is being fabulous & I think if he could, he'd wrap me in cotton wool. Excluding my boobs, of course  

Have a good Saturday everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## Jo-Ley

Morning ladies,

Dannii hope you are feeling a wee bit better now   take care

Inisor congrats on the official OTD BFP  

Jillyhen hope you start to feel better soon, your body must have been so run down from all the stress

Hopeful .. hoping time will pass quickly for you

Footprints , not long now  .. those boobs must eb a good sign

Well OTD for me and we have our  
So thrilled but finding it hard to get too excited, I am such a worrier by nature !
Did a sneaky clearblue digi yesterday and came up with pregnant 2-3, so hoping that is a good sign that hcg is rising
Ladies I wish you all huge amounts of   , you all deserve your dream so much.
JoLey


----------



## patbaz

Jo-ley a huge congrats huni on your BFp all signs look good. I wish you a healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Fantastic news Jo-Ley....gives us all a lot of hope!!! Take care and keep in touch xxx


----------



## MissE

Jo-ley congrats on your BFP, fab news. Hope you have a happy, healthy pregnancy.   

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Just updating:

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Hopeful37 ICSI 28/02/12 freeze all









Inisor39 ICSI 28/03/12 30/03/12 13/04/12 BFP 

Dannii FET 27/03/12 10/04/12 BFN 

Patbaz FET
















Maximom FET 22/05/12  

Footprints ICSI 05/04/12 08/04/12 22/04/12  

Hopewishpray ICSI
















Velma FET Natural BFP









Jo-ley ICSI 29/03/12 01/04/12 15/04/12 BFP 

Tessy ICSI
















Cather1ne ICSI
















MissE ICSI
















If there are any dates need added just shout.

Good luck and  to you all.

Emma xx


----------



## yellowhope

Congratulations Joley  Wishing you a healthy nine months!


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Oh Jo-Ley congratulations. I'm so pleased for you. Xxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Wonderful news Jo-ley congrats hun..
Hope everyone is having a nice weekend..
Starting to feel nervous about tues.. Lets hope we get started again soon..
Jillyhen


----------



## Velma

Jo-Ley fab news honey - so delighted for you - hope your feeling good    and can relax and take it easy in the run up to your scan   All the very best for your pregnancy.

Jilly i hope when your AF comes you feel a bit better huni!   

Hopeful - sorry its postponed huni!!  

Footprints - glad you got a wee break will help the time go in huni! and good BFP dust on here!  

MissE - how far away is your app now huni    and how are you feeling??

Catherine sometimes its just really great to get it out there as it can be so stressful keeping it all in - its great when you feel the supports there - so glad it all went well!  

Yellow - how you doing huni??

AFM - just lying low these days waiting for scan, prob another 4 weeks time. Was having cramping and spotting but hoping its stopped - not much new with me!

Hope you have all been enjoying the sun the last couple of days and are all doing well!

Velma x


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies sorry this is a bit of a personnal mail!! ive finaly got my planning appointment on fri 20th at 10.45        
It says i should collect my meds before appointment and should allow 20 30mins time to get them!! Do i need to ring them before or do i just turn up at the pharmacy with the letter and they will have the meds i need?
Also it says on the letter that due to capasity it may not always be possible to start treatment on the schedule on planned dates and the nurse would contact me in that event is that standard to put that in the letter or has anyone had their treatment delayed after their planning appointment? And one more question sorry im probably melting everyones heads i no i am my own   How soon do you usualy start meds from your planning appointment!! Dh went away today so will miss it so taking a very good friend  
I will send a personnal mail very soon i am following you all though and i see theirs been some bfp       im delighted for you ladies xxxxx


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Oh Hope, that's great news.  Shame DH is away again but he really isn't needed at the PA.  Just go to the Pharmacy with your letter.  They'll be expecting you I'm sure as I waited no more than 5 minutes for mine.  Be prepared for a wait though, like it says, just in case they're busy.  The clause about the schedule etc is just included as standard to cover them in case they do have to postpone.  It was on mine & a friends yet we both got started almost straight away on the sprays.  It'll be good for you to have all your dates so you can get to thinking about when DH needs to be back home.  Enjoy your potentially last drug free week for quite some time & good luck.


----------



## Cather1ne

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

Jo-Ley Massive congratulations on your BFP. I hope the hard part is now over and you have an easy 8 months.

HWP- The pharmacy will have a nice green bag waiting for you with all your goodies. I started spraying the next day and so far so good. A few hot moments and a bad headache one day are my only side effects. The nurse at RFU was great. Like Footprints the paragraph about a reschedule was also on my letter so I wouldn't worry. It is good to get started after all the waiting.

Tessykins - Hope you are keeping well x

Velma - Hope you are 'glowing'. It was a relief to get it out there.

Miss E- Not long now

Footprints - The 2ww is flying xx

Hoping for a sunny week for everyone xx


----------



## hopewishpray

Thankyou footprints and cather1ne for the information feel alot better now but oh my goodness i thought it would be a week or so before i started sprays from pa its all becoming so real just cant wait to get started feel like ive been on pause the last few weeks waiting on the pa letter!!!
Do you have to keep the meds in the fridge? i live near kilkeel so will have a wee journey home is that ok? sorry for the silly questions my heads buzzing with them    
Footprints your 2ww seems to be flying although im sure you feel different   hope your keeping well and your easter bunnies and snuggling in tight     
Cather1ne glad sprays arent causing to many side effects for you how much longer have you before you begin the injections?
Hope everyone had a lovely wknd i had my sister neice and nephew visiting for the week so have gone from a full house to a empty one  
Jillyhen hope tues goes well for you  
Velma hope your keeeping well and the scan coes round quick  
Joley and inisor congratulations on your bfp        
xxx


----------



## Cather1ne

Hi HWP

Only the injections need to go in the fridge. I don't think the trip to Kilkeel would have any adverse effect on the medication! lol I was told to make sure the boxes didn't touch the back of the fridge in case solution would freeze. It all happens very quickly after the PA and you get quite a detailed schedule which will have the date of your first scan... about 5 days after starting injections. Spray alone lasts 2 weeks so I start injecting on Tuesday.

Hope this helps
Cx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Im only back from my boating holiday, had such an amazing time.  Highly recommended.  Ive alot to catch up on here:-

Danni - so sorry to hear about your BFN, nothing can prepare us for it, i hope you find the strength to carry on.

Jo-Ley & Insisor  congrats on the BFP's - heres to a healthly pregnancy for both you ladies.

MissE - from what i remember your appt is this week, is it 20th?  

Jilly - how are you huni, how are you feeling about your review tomorrow?

Tessy - What about you, are you back on this rollercoaster yet?

Hi to Footprints, hopewishpray, catherine, velma, yellowhope, patbaz, maximom and anyone ive missed - hope your all well ladies.

AFM - Pre-op assessment tomorrow..... eeeekkkkk.  Hopefully they'll be able to give me a date for the op tomorrow - fingers crossed!


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls 
How is everyone keeping? hope you all had a great easter!!
Congradulations on the BFP ladies fingers crossed there will be a run of them - 
Good luck for your review tomorrow jillyhen x

Always lurking  
Fi xx


----------



## Jo-Ley

Thank you all for the well wishes everyone, still find it hard to believe. Still dealing with OHSS symptoms but know its worth it.

Jillyhen good luck with your review tomorrow. I found Origin to be very thorough with their review, the consultant spent ages with us.

Hopewishpray I'm sure you will get started a day or two after appoint.

Babydreams good luck tomorrow too, hope you get a date.

JoLey


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Jo-ley make sure you take it easy huni, hope the ohss settles very soon.  

Jilly good luck for your review tomorrow, hope it goes well and they can give you some answers.  

Babyd good luck for your appointment tomorrow, hope you get a date very soon.      

Velma hope the next few weeks pass by quickly til your scan.  

Hopewishpray you usually get to start a few days after your planning appointment, hope you get started very soon.     

Footprints hope you are doing well huni.     

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

My appointment is on friday, all sorted and ready to go. Have my list of questions ready so we'll see what they say.

Emma xx


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Hi Emma, I doing really well thanks. Feeling very positive at the minute & trying to keep busy so Sunday comes quicker.  I hope your trip goes well. Will you have any time for any sightseeing? 

BabyD & Jilly - good luck with your appointments tomorrow. xxx


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies 
Jilly and babyd goodluck for your appointments tommorow  
Footprints glad your keeping your pma i hope sunday comes in fast amd you have your bfp      
Miss E goodluck for fri i cant wait for fri to come too i have my list of questions too    i have been looking up what foods and vitamins to take and what to avoid so if anyone has any advise im willing to tey anything  
So far i take wellwoman conception vitamins and fish oils which was recommended by a acupuncturist i went to see in belfast couple of months ago!! im going to buy decaf tea bags and try drink lots of water and lots of fruit and veg this all sounds good in theory but im already thinking of a cup of coffee and cream egg


----------



## Velma

MissE - I'm sure you are so excited - i hope it brings all your wished for huni!  
Jilly abd Baby - All the best for the appointments hope they go great!
Footprints less than a week keep strong and stay   
Hopewish - In my reading there was loads of stuff on what you should or could take but its was so complicated but i did read that peas have been used as a natural contraception. Sounds like you are taking steps to a healthier you and that really cant hurt   
jo-ley take it easy huni really cant be easy with the Ohss on top of al the other changes going on !  
AFM - Started bleeding last night and still am went to royal but they couldn't scan me have app at early pregnancy clinic on fri and have to ring to see if i can get cancellation before then! Am trying to keep positive and i'm not letting this one away that easily!!   even if ive my legs crossed til they go blue!  
Hope everyone else is doing well!
Velma x


----------



## patbaz

Velma Huni I will say a prayer for you.  Just try and stay positive because spotting is a very common symptom in early pregnancy xx


----------



## Velma

Thanks pat this is bright red blood like period now had spotting and cramping for around week and a half previously! But still staying positive i know it can still happen! Thanks for support!

Velma x


----------



## Jo-Ley

Velma,
Praying all will be well with you and I hope you get a scan soon to ease your worry.
JoLey


----------



## Hopeful37

Velma - thinking of you loads darling -    that all is okay. Be strong and be postive   

To all the girlies with hospital appointments today - hope it all goes well and you get back on track soon  

Miss E - good luck with the Lister - be great to get going again soon  

Nothing new to report here - still no word of AF


----------



## justone

Hi girls,
Have been lurking for some time. So much has been happening, both good   and bad   on this thread. It's hard to keep track.   Welcome to all newbies.   
Sending each and everyone on this thread lots of     as well as   at whatever stages you are at. This thread has been an amazing lifeline for me. Thanks.  
AFM Back at work yesterday.   DH and FIL both keeping well   apart from nasty infection which DH has at wound site.   Am getting recurrent miscarriage blood tests done today with nurse at GP's surgery after work and waiting on appt to see specialist in Altnagelvin again.  
Take good care of yourselves and your nearest and dearest. xox


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies
Velma hope all is ok hun.. How far on are you?
Babyd hope appt went well..
MissE are you getting excite
Jo-ley & inisor how are you doin?
Hope you just turn up and they will have your little green bag there, i started sprays 2 days after planning appt with my 1st cycle.. Im 50 miles from Belfast and my meds where fine... Dont panic petal  
Justone hope you get the answers hun.  
Catherine how are you doin?

Afm had review today with Dr Heasley and as usual there wasnt much he could say, i got 60% fertilisation which is good for my age, said it was a bio-chemical pegnancy.. Said there was no reason why i shouldnt get preg naturally as its common after ivf.. So.. We have signed the consent forms and the price list forms as they are putting the prices up in May.. He just asked how i thought it went and how did i find the staff etc.. Im so useless at asking questions. 
Have planning appt 13th May so here we go again...And most importantly   has finally reared her ugly head.
Jillyhen


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, sorry I haven't been on in a while and I can see that I've missed so much

Joley and inisor, many, many congrats on your BFPs girls - here's to 8 very quiet and uneventful months ahead for you both XX  

Velma, sorry to read about your bleeding, it's the last thing you want, but it is common and will hopefully mean nothing - wishin you the very best for Friday's scan - hope you see wee bubba safe and well   xxx

Danni, sorry about your BFN, but you've some lovely embies left and hopefully they'll do the job for you XX

Jilly, that's great that you've got signed up again and it won't be long for it all to come round again - the fact that you got pregnant with the last treatment is such a good sign, I'm clinging on to this glimmer of hope for our next go too.

Misse, whoo hoo roll on Friday - I can't wait to hear how it all goes for you.

Hello Patz, Catherine, Hopeful, Hopewish, Just one, Footprints, Fi, Babydreams, Yellow and everyone else XX

Not much happening with me - back to work and, as usual, am wrecked - just waiting on AF to get started on the pill for ICSI in June/ July roll on!!


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen great news about getting signed up to start again, I wish you all the luck in the world huni         

Velma petal how are you this evening?  Is there any way you could just show up at early pregnancy unit??

MissE good luck for friday I will be thinking of you.  try and enjoy your trip with DH while your there. 

Hello to everyone else. I have been a bit of a rubbish FF recently only posting short messages, but i have been mental busy.  I am for the rfc tomorrow to pick up my meds for FET (last go  ) and have planning appointment.  Tomorrow is also the due date I had for my little baba who never made it , so I am at sixes and sevens as to how I am feeling.  So it's back on the rollercoaster for me.  Not sure when exactly things will kick off but going by last time I should be having et on the first week in June.  Would love for it to happen sooner but I have waited this long so another few weeks shouldn't be that hard.

I hope that everyone is doing ok!
love
Pat
xx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are well.

Velma sorry to hear you are bleeding,       you get an appointment sooner and all is ok huni.   

Pat good luck tomorrow. I'm sure your emotions are all over the place but i am praying this is a good omen. Praying your wee angel baby will be watching over you.      


Tessy hope you af shows up soon huni so that you can get started.       

Jilly sorry to hear they couldnt tell you much at your review but great that you have dates to start again.  

Babyd how did you get on today huni?  

Justone how are you doing huni? Glad your FIL and DH are doing well, hope the infection clears soon. Good luck with your tests, i hope they can give you some info.       

Hopeful i hope your af shows up really soon huni.       

Jo-ley hope you are doing well huni.  

Hopewishpray just try to eat relatively healthy and drink plenty of water. Decaf coffee isnt too bad to drink so you can still have your coffee and creme egg.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

I am excited but nervous about friday, just hoping they can do something different to stop ohss from rearing her ugly head for a third time. Waiting for Aprils af to appear, need it to come on time and then for mays af to show up on time so i can start in may.

Emma xx


----------



## gillipepper

Hi

Does anyone know if the email address has changed as i am trying to find out where we are on the list for our next go.  Hoping to get away this year in august after not getting last year and going trough the 2 failed goes.

Cant believe what has been going on since i was last on.  COngrats to the BFPs and thinking about everyone who is going through, been on or waiting for the roller coaster.

xxx


----------



## mmcm

Gillipepper- There email no longer works in the rfc i rang and asked them i went on list in Nov and they said that im due my golden ticket in sept to start in Nov, if that gives u a guideline, is that nhs cycle or private, i think only the private is a month earlier i cud be wrond,sorry i dont have the no but i just googled it, good luck x


----------



## gillipepper

Hi MMcm

It will be our 2nd private cycle.  We also signed in November but it was like the 25th or so, more than likely it would have been december we were added on.  Will maybe give them a ring.  Have to try and get the courage up hate having to admit to myself that it isnt going to happen naturally.  You d think i would be use to it now after all this time and 2 filed cycles last year.

Gx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey girls

How are you all?

Just to let you know pre-op went well yesterday, thats me all fit and ready for surgery.  Just have to be given a date now and then i can take things from there.  The waiting begins again...


----------



## patbaz

Hello ladies I hope everyone is well this evening

I had my planning appointment in RFC today and for once I had a very pleasant and positive experience. I stop pill tomorrow and start progynova on Tuesday and am for fet on the 9th of May. I am nervous and excited. Today was my angels dues date and I think that she was watching over me. So in 3 weeks I will be PUPO again 

Pat
xx


----------



## Tessykins

Oh Pat, that's great news - I bet you weren't expecting it to all go ahead so soon, but you have waited long enough.  Your wee angel must definitely be looking down on you both XX  Imagine you'll be PUPO in 3 weeks    I really hope this is your time love XXX   

Babydreams, that's also great news about your pre-op appointment - I hope that it all goes quickly for you too hun so that you can get started again   

Gilli, I hope you hear something soon - all the waiting around is truly a head melter   I'm just awaiting my AF so that I can start the pill - my last AF was two week's ago so God only knows when the next one will be as they're so irregular!

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all doing really well - I prob won't be on for a few days as I've a mad weekend ahead and so much to do - Velma, thinking of you hunny XX  And Misse, al the very, very best for Friday XXXXX


----------



## Fi84

Hey Pat thats great news for you your wee angel def looking after you xx

Have a great weekend Tessy!!!

Hope all you lovely ladies keeping well - 

Good luck to all at whatever stage you are at on this rollercoaster 

xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Morning girlies

*Patbaz* - I am sure it was difficult for you yesterday  - so pleased that you are getting going again. I will also be taking progynova as they will be using frozen eggs for me, but first gotta ensure a couple of weeks of DR injections...Good luck with this cycle - you will be in my thoughts 

*Tessykins* -  that your AF arrives soon, so you can get back on the rollercoaster x

*MissE* - will be thinking of you loads tomorrow - hope all goes well . Are you just going over for the day, or planning to make a weekend of it? Where abouts are they?

*AFM* - well, I am in much better form today - AF arrived yesterday morning (37 days!) and I rang Origin to confirm - when they called me back they informed me that Dr Diakos will still be in the country now for DH's SSR, if I start my treatment with this cycle - yippee   So so delighted and still in shock, as had finally accepted the fact that it would now be another couple of months before I would get started again...I start my Suprefact injections today although is only Day2, rather than norm Day 21 - strange, but apparently it can be done...excited but scared now....  that my little frozen eggs survive the thaw and that they find plenty of little swimmers from DH.

Provisional dates then are: DR - 19th April, Scan (and HRT meds) - 4th May, SSR - 15th May, ET - 18th May...Can you please update me on the HoF *MissE?*


----------



## patbaz

hopeful that is great news about being able to get going sooner than you thought.  good luck  we will have some of the dreaded 2ww together


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Dies, I'm looking some advice. I'm 11dp3dt of 2 x 7 cell embryos. I started bleeding on Tuesday evening & it's got progressively worse & worse. I've rang RFC & they advised me to continue with the pessaries & test on Sunday as planned just in case. I will do that but just know it's all over. I don't think it's quite sunk in yet though. My question is for those of you who have been here before. How long will this horrendous bleeding last? I know everyone is different but I might be starting into a new job next week & really don't want to have to be running to the loo every hour to change my pad

Any advice is much appreciated xxxx


----------



## Velma

MissE - the very best of luck tomorrow hun - i hope that they can reassure you about doing things differently. Sometimes a change of direction is what you need and this is due to be your time hun so i'll be praying for you each step of the way! 

Justone - i hope you get some answers - and i hope that the infection your DH has clears soon they have been through a lot!

Tessy - i hope your AF comes soon
Jilly - so sorry you didn't get much out of app, here's  for a wee natural huni, in meantime all the best with the whole process - can't believe the prices are going up!

Pat - wishing you all the luck in the world! Sounds like your little angel was watching over you glad it all went well. 3 weeks - class - best of luck  

Baby - glad to hear pre-op went well - wishing you all the best for surgery 

Hopeful glad your AF arrived hun - so glad it looks like you can start earlier now - Woohoo! Wishing you all the luck in the world!

Footprints - sorry can't answer your Question - but just wanted to say that i hope its not as you suspect and that Sun has better outcome huni! Thinking of you!  

AFM - Thanks for all your support, i stopped bleeding on tues evening and started spotting again got my app today and we saw a wee heart beat, so all ok at the mo, just need to take it easy for now.

Sorry i've probably missed loads!

Velma x


----------



## jvdb

Footprints. Big,big hugs to you  
I started spotting at 10pt and had heavy bleed at 12dp that was gone by the next day. I haven't bled since,I know I ovulated on the 2nd an had a spot of bleed on sunday night but nothing since. I really hope your luckier than I was, be strong.


----------



## patbaz

Velma that great news about baba's heartbeat. You just take it easy and rest up huni xx

Footprints everyone is different huni so my best advice would be to rest up. After my first FET I bled for about 5 days. You are in my thoughts huni xx


----------



## gilly80

Just nipping on quickly to say good luck to Emma for tomorrow xxxxx
Hope everyone else is keeping well

Gilly xxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all doing?

Velma great news that you got to see the wee heart beat, just get plenty of rest sweetie.   

Footprints make sure you rest plenty, hang in there sweetie.       the bleeding stops and everything is ok.

Gilly thanks sweetie, how are you keeping?  

Patbaz how are you huni?   Sounds like you got on well and your wee angel was most definitely watching over you.

jvdb how are you getting on lovely?  

Hopeful fab news on your af appearing, great that you can get started sooner than you thought. I will add your info to the list huni.  

Tessy how are you doing huni?  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Thanks for all the good wishes and for thinking of me. All set to go, just not looking forward to the early start. Need to leave the house at 4.30 to get to the airport. Will be walking round london like a zombie.  

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Just updating:

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Hopeful37 ICSI 28/02/12 18/05/12 01/06/12  

Inisor39 ICSI 28/03/12 30/03/12 13/04/12 BFP









Dannii FET 27/03/12 10/04/12 BFN









Patbaz FET 09/05/12 23/05/12  

Maximom FET 22/05/12
















Footprints ICSI 05/04/12 08/04/12 22/04/12
















Hopewishpray ICSI  

Velma FET Natural BFP 

Jo-ley ICSI 29/03/12 01/04/12 15/04/12 BFP









Tessy ICSI  

Cather1ne ICSI  

MissE ICSI


----------



## Fi84

Hopeful - Great news - good luck x

Footprint-   sunday brings better news big hugs   xx

Miss E - Best of luck for tomorrow x

Fi


----------



## Velma

Misse you will be in my thoughts all day hope all goes well you may well be over by now! 

Velma x


----------



## patbaz

MissE good luck today huni.  I am thinking of you xx


----------



## Jo-Ley

Hello Ladies,

Velma what a relief for you to see wee bub at scan, hope all goes well for you now and no more scares!

patbaz and jillyhen - good luck for starting soon
Hopeful  what a nice surprise to get the go ahead... this tread is going to get busy

Footprints, you are in my thoughts  

MissE hope today went well

AFM finally starting to get over the OHSS, finding it really hard to be positive about this BFP, I don't kwow why. Wishing the next couple of weeks away until scan.

JoLey


----------



## patbaz

Jo-ley ohss is horrible i had a very bad case of it and it makes your head be all over the place.  You are bound to be feeling the affects of pregnancy hormones as well.  How long til your scan??  Try and stay positive huni xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Velma, im sure you where relieved to hear a wee heartbeat..

MissE good luck for today hun.. YOu may add me to the list again for ivf..

Footprints, i had spotting right thru my 2 ww this time, i bled for 4 days then it stopped and my af just started on tues..

Still feeling a bit apprehensive about having another go lets hope its 3rd time lucky for us as this is definitely our last cycle..

ANother weekend upon us, weeks are flying by

Jillyhen x


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Hi girls,

The bleeding seems to have stopped for now, probably because there's nothing left of me.  5 of the 7 lbs I had on are gone so that's a plus.  I'll still test on Sunday but I won't hold my breath.  On a more positive note, I had a job interview on Tuesday evening & I got a call at lunchtime to hear I'd got it   This is a big relief for me because I'm redundant at the end of June.  Typically, the girl I'm replacing is going off to have a baby!  What a cruel twist of fate but I can throw myself into that until I feel ready, if ever, to try again.

I really think you are all so brave to keep trying & you have all been so helpful & supportive.  I pray that one day we all get to hold our own wee precious bundles.


----------



## patbaz

footprints huni i am thinking away about you xx

Jillyhen any dates for starting again??


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Footprints i'm thinking about you huni. Well done on the new job huni, that is fab news.  

Jilly how are you feeling now? Hope you are a bit more positive.  

jo-ley glad to hear the ohss is settling down huni. Have everything crossed that the time flys quickly til your scan.   

Thanks for all the well wishes, they certainly helped.
Appointment went really well, the doctor was lovely. He gave us tons of reassurance, said i am a really good candidate for pregnancy and he doesnt see any reason why it shouldnt happen....lets hope he is right  . He was very thorough, he said he will need to be very careful with me cos i have had ohss twice now. He was joking saying he needs to give me the dosage he would give a baby!!!!!! virtually nothing  . He looked at hubbys results and i asked if they were suitable for icsi or would imsi be better as he only has 9% normal forms. He said they seem fine for icsi but then he thought about it and asked some more questions. He asked what they embryologists said at the last cycle, i told him they said they had expected a slightly higher fertilisation rate so he has agreed to do imsi if required at the time. I asked about immunes, he said my bfns could be due to a problem with receptiveness. He said the 3 tests for that are NK cells, thrombophilia for clotting and thyroid function. I have had thrombophilia done and they are normal so going to get NK cells done. He looked at my thyroid function, my TSH was 3.3 in october and 2.8 in February, that is within the normal range for general purpose but apparently for fertility they like it to be less than 2.5 so he wants me referred to an endocrinologist to get a low dose of thyroxine. He wants lots of bloods repeated so have to go back to london between day 1 & 5 of next af for FSH/LH, AMH, Hep B core antibodies and NK cells. if NK cells are high i will be prescribed steroids. Once the bloods are done i have to start the pill, then it will be DR with spray and then low dose menopur, with scans every 2-3 days. I also might have to stimm for longer cos the dose is so low or i might even have to coast for a few days. He has put me down provisionally to start May/June, have to wait for af cos she has disappeared. EC is done under general anaesthetic. Feel so positive and really good about everything. Feel like they have been really open to lots of suggestions and are prepared to look at everything. 
Sorry this is a bit long, just so much information.  

Emma xx


----------



## shenagh1

Miss e- that sounds great!! I'm going over on the 1st may and I hope I get the same response as u x any advice you could give me would b great xx


----------



## Velma

Thanks girls yeah was relief !

Jo-ley so understandable you've been through so much it Will change as you get closer the scan huni ! 

Jilly 3's your magic number huni! 

footprints congrats on job and all the best for tomorrow Will be thinking of you! Im glad bleeding has stopped! 

misse millions of info it sounds fab hun as it sounds like they were very interested wanted every bit of detail and are really gonna tailer things sounds like the lowest dose is wise surely it can always be adjusted or like you said stay on longer! You are so positive after this app keep the faith for this cycle it all sounds really promising and when you feel staff are accommodating you to the treatment rather than one size fits all it feels like such a good experience i feel great things about this! 

velma x


----------



## MissE

Velma thanks huni, i do feel really good about it.    Hope you are doing well sweetie.  

Shenagh good luck with your appointment. I was very apprehensive about it but there was no need to be. The clinic is nice and the staff are really warm and friendly. I worried we would get lost trying to find it but it was so easy to get to. Make sure you write all your questions down, dont be afraid to ask about things. I asked about IMSI and the immunes and felt the doctor really considered the questions and answered everything we asked. He didnt shrug the questions off. They really do tailor things to the individual. Who are you going to see? Good luck. If you have any questions just ask and i'll try to help.  

Emma xx


----------



## hopewishpray

hi ladies 
Velma im so pleased you got to hear your wee bubbas heart beat  
Joley hope your feeling better soon when is your scan? 
Footprints i will b thinking of you tommorow im glad the bleeding has stopped     
MissE glad your appointment went well they seem to be doing everything possible to give you that BFP   

I had my planning appointment friday it went really well the nurse took me through every step although my friend who came with me looked a little scared for me when she seen the needles i will have to use  
So i start sprays on weds 25th april  then the gonal f injections on the 9th may i have my first scan on the 14th may and then final scan the 18th may and EC all going well on the 21stMay i have no date for ET but i presume it will be 2/3days later  
I have mixed emotions im excited to get started but ive had a few wobblers where im worried if it doesnt work   but i wll have my positive head on starting weds with my first spray   i will have to set a reminder on my phone  to take them in work!!


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Miss E - Your trip sounds very positive & informative.  I truly hope it's your time.  I'll watch your progress with everything crossed.

Hopewishpray - I used my phone to set the reminders too.  I picked silly wee sounds for the alarms to make me smile.  At one point I was away from my desk & my boss came to find me to tell me a duck was quacking in my drawer    I'm sure your mate was freaked out.  We've all lived & breathed it for months & years.  It's quite an eye opener for an outsider.  I hope it all goes well & if you've any questions, you know we're all here for you.

AFM - I tried the RFC test this morning just to get it done & out of the way so I can move on.  I followed the instructions but it was inconclusive as no lines came up in either window.  What a pile of crap!!  I had throw away my cup of pee so couldn't use the one I'd bought so I'll do that in the morning just to get closure really.  We'll grieve and then try to think about what we want to do next.  I'm really scared of our private offer coming in soon & I don't think I'll be ready for some time.

Thanks for all your well wishes xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo-Ley

Morning all,

Footprints, that is crap! thinking of you tomorrow morning    (and congrats on the job!)

hopewishpray, that is really quick and you don't have to spray for too long either.. excellent   pma will kick in when you start the drugs.

MissE that sounds so promising and sooo comprehensive! I have thyroid issues myself and have had to really do my own investigating into the appropriate levels for ttc and fertility so you are lucky to get a consultant with good knowledge on the subject and also willing to test for immunes. It is so positive and you can be confident in their care!

Inisor - how are you keeping?

Thanks everyone for thoughts and well wishes, just going to try and put all negative thoughts out of my mind. Back to work Monday so will be busy. no date for scan yet, hope to get letter this week.

JoLey


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies
Footprints god love you hun   
Congrats on the job..
MissE, so glad all went well for you on friday..
Hope good luck on starting hun
Velma how are you feeling? Thanks mrs this is out final go..
Pat i have my planning appt on the 15th May so all depends on if  start on day 21 again and if thats the case it will be the following month..
Hope you all had a lovely weekend, i was out partying last nite and didnt get in till 6 this morning and i had to shift hubby to get him home!! Been a long time since we have had one like it...
Thankfully my af wasnt 2 bad bit painful at the start but soon eased so we are back to the   would be great if it happened naturally..

Jillyhen


----------



## hopewishpray

footprints how are you honey?   you made me giggle with your phone alarm im not meant to have my phone on me in work so hope that doesnt happent to me     
Jilly thankyou feels so strange to be starting im working flat out till weds so my day off will be spent starting the sprays  . Hope you get your bfp before you go again with treatment you never know and atleast it will be fun trying  
Joley hope you get your scan soon and good luck for starting back at work    I thought my sprays seemed short too and the nurse said i was on the lowest dose of gonal f hoping thats a good thing  
I really should have a shower and get to bed up at 6 for work


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Thanks girls for all your kind words.

Your PA is on my birthday Jilly   Good luck with your    

I finally managed to do a conclusive test & it was a BFN for me    I knew it anyway in my heart but tried to remain hopeful.  We had a wee cuddle & chat & then headed to my brothers for lunch.  I'd already cried through the week when I was bleeding.  I had 2 big glasses of red wine & had a nice afternoon.  We are now looking forward to the NW200, a weekend away for our anniversary at the end of May & might even plan a holiday.  I've my new job to throw myself into & I cannot wait to get back to the gym.  I want 3 stone off before I go again.  Does anyone know if it's safe enough to go back to normal activities now or am I meant to let things inside settle a while longer?  I feel relatively normal again, maybe a wee bit odd on my LHS still.  We'll wait to see what they say at our review meeting and go from there with regards treatment.  Thanks again for all your support & advice over the months.

I'll be watching from afar & praying you all get to be mummies one day.  All the very best to the old faithfuls who I think have been here from before me Jillyhen, Patbaz, Miss E & Babydreams.  Also Hopewishpray, Catherine & whoever else I may have forgotten, I wish you every luck in the world   

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Footprints i'm so very sorry huni.    I wish with all my heart that no-one had to go through this journey, you ladies are all wonderful and deserve happiness. I hope and pray your dreams come true very soon. Maybe just take it easy for a while still, allow yourself time.

Hope good luck for getting going. Hope it all goes well.     

jilly glad you had a fab night out last night, you really need to let your hair down now and again.  

Jo-ley take it easy at work, hope your scan date comes through very soon.  

Emma xx


----------



## Fi84

Footprints, so sorry to read your news big   xx

Jilly - good woman sometimes you just need to let the hair down lol - and   3rd time lucky for you xx

hope everyone else had a lovely weekend they just go far to quick 

Fi x


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Aw Footprints so sorry hun.. Big hugs..

I definitely let my hair down the wine was going down a bit 2 well!! Im need to get a a** in gear and get the weight off so im for slimming world on wed nite with Mollycat.. Lets hope i stick it...

Im supposed to be for a hen do on fri nite, think im going to drive as we are for dublin on saturday for the rugby with my mum & dad and a few of their friends.. Will be a fun wee day lets hope ulster win!!!

Must get back to work have so much to do and really cant be bothered..

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are well...

baby how did you pre-op appt go?? Have you a date yet

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Firstly - Footprints im so sorry to read your news, I really hope you and DH are ok, its so not fair.  I hope you both find the strength to carry on and one day your dreams come true.  

Jilly - i was the same yesterday out until 4am on Saturday and i died all day, im getting to old for these late nights out  .  Pre Op went well, no date though, the nurse said she sends my file back to the waiting list team and they will send me out an apt, god only knows when that will be.  I have to do a special diet and have all the information, then im to go in the day before for (TMI) full bowel prep - which i am so not looking foward to.  I'll be in hospital for about 4 or 5 days depending on how i get on.  Just hope the date comes through quick, just want it over with now.  Apparently they try to have your op done within 21 weeks and it'll be 20 weeks tomorrow from i went on the list, i rang the waiting list team and the girl said i need two consultants so thats why its taking long, she cant give me a date until they both get together to discuss.  

MissE - so glad your apt with the Lister went well and they have listened to all your concerns, they sound very professional and i wish you all the very best for this cycle.

Hopewishpray - good luck with starting out, it'll all go very quick from here on in,   for a BFP for you and sending you some     

Jo-Ley - hopefully you'll get a date for your scan soon 

Velma - sorry to hear about your bleeding and im so glad your seen a beautiful heartbeat, hopefully things settle down for you now and the rest of the time is uneventful.

Hello to all the other ladies ive missed, hope your all well.


----------



## mmcm

Hello girls

Sorry having been really posting much been lurking everyday just have been so down so decided not to post!!!

MissE so delighted that ur appointment went well, i really hope and pray that this is the place that can get u pregnant and for once not OHSS!!!

Jillyhen when are u hoping to start treatment again?? hope its this time hun

Footprints my heart goes out to you, massive hugs, take it easy and dont be hard on urself,

Jo-ley good luck for ur scan hope the time flies for you, and taking it easy

Velma delighted to hear you seen ur wee babys heartbeat fantastic

Hi Fi84 hope you are doing good

Big hello to anyone i have missed.

AFM- I got my offer in the post for the rfc for my golden ticket but i only went on list from Nov after so much waiting and reviews bla bla bla, i rang the royal jus to check and talk about unprofessional prats, she said oh u got ur letter, ur not sure to get it to sept, and then she was like wel if u got it start talking the pill, then she went off the phone for 15 mins and i thought she had hung up and she said oh il have to get some woman joan to phone you back, i said when would that be she was like aaaaa bofore the end of the day,, im fuming, talk about shattering ur dreams,my offer said to go get 3 mths of the pill and u can only accept ur offer by ringin on a thurs or friday, so will b interesting to see what has happened aaaaggghhhhhh!!!!

Anyway on progynova for FET hoping to be on 7th May hoping that the lining will be above 7 this day next week for another scan....
.Have little faith in frozen as my consultant said on our inital visit im not keen on FET, then when i had blasts to freeze they were great, so confused as i rang the embrologist and they said u have half the chance of a fresh cycle, my heart sank!!!


----------



## patbaz

Footprints what can I say huni - I am so sorry pet. Please look after yourself and DH and enjoy the tx free time together.   

BabyD great to hear you are finally getting somewhere regarding op, where are you having it done??  If this tx is not successful I need to have some cycts removed before next fresh cycle and they told me it would be around a 21 week wait but not to worry for now!  I hope that they can give you a final date soon huni.

mmcm  I got pregnant on my last fet.  this is the only time in my life I have been pregnant and there are loads of girls on here who have got pg through FET.  Try to stay positive     As for RFC what a bunch of idiots  (you know what I mean)


MissE, hwp, jilly, jo-ley, Fi and anyone else I have missed i hope you are all well  

AFM  the   appeared over the weekend and I have been so ill.  Today has been the worst as i keep leaving my classroom to either go tot the toilet to change or be sick   Tomorrow I start progynova so hopefully that will calm things down.  I have been too frightened to take any medication for the pain as I don't want to muck this cycle up   I also don't know how I am going to get time off for et and 2ww.  i work in a school so I can't just book holidays.  every other tx has been during school holidays so never any questions.  We are still not telling anyone about our tx and don't want to start now 

I am sure i will think of something.

sorry for  me rant

Pat
xxx


----------



## yellowhope

Hi CC's
Have been away for a few days can't believe all the happenings.
Babyd- thats great that you had your pre-op assessments hopefully it will not be too long now.
Velma-hope you're getting on well now.
Justone-how are you?
Misse-that clinic sounds great, what a refreshing change!
Footprints- 
MMcM-I'm going to have an fet next, I honestly think that it will be easier than a fresh one. Personally I have found ec tough each time so I think I will have a lower stress level doing it
Patbaz-how are you getting on?
Shenagh- not long to go now, you must be getting excited!
Joley-glad to see you are getting better.
Jilly-thats great you are going so soon.
Fi-how are you honey?
Hi to everyone else.

AFM- Im going to have another operative lap to clip my tube that is damaged yikes  at the start of May.  Didn't want to wait on nhs list (ie 21 weeks) so doing it privately before my FET.  Absolutely dying to get started again. Currently on the FET list at RFC. Not sure how long it will be before we do that.


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

How are we all?

We have planning appt on the 15th May so not sure of the time frame from then...

Patb sorry the aul witch is misbehaving... Thank god mine is over for a wee while anyway, i did think it would be worse than what it was.

Im not going to say to anyone either about our next go...

mmcm, what a cheeky mare, why do the staff have to be so rude, i would get a chewing if i spoke to my patients the way they do..

babyd hope you get your date soon..

My mum mentioned to me at the weekend that my sister who had the twins last year would donate eggs, i meant to ask Dr Heasley last week but forgot... Im not sure whether or not her hubby would let her..

Jillyhen


----------



## Hopeful37

Hi ladies

All been quiet at this end, as I have been away for a long weekend to the Fermanagh Lakelands with DH and doggie, and not had any 3G or Wifi signal until now. Not a bad thing really, as I kinda get quite obsessive about FF at times. Was strange weekend, as had had great plans to have a nice few glasses of wine and do big walks, but after last minute decision by clinic to start my treatment early, all that went out of the window! Enjoyed some glasses of elderflower cordial instead, and kept walks to a minimum as was feeling quite tired with the DR jabs. Head feeling fuzzy too..

*Footprints* - so sorry to hear your news. Take care, look after one another and make sure to take some time out before you start again   Good luck with the new job xx

*MissE* - so glad that you had such a great experience at Lister - hoping you feel more positive about things now 

*Jillyhen* - not too long before you get going again.  that this will be your time 

*Patbaz* - hope things settle down for you, and please try not to worry about taking time off work - just take one stage at a time and deal with it as it comes, just gotta put yourself first and work second for a change...this is all too important 

*yellowhope* - hope you dont have too long to wait for your FET xx

*Babyd* - hope you hear something soon, so that you can get going xx

*Hopewishpray* - you are not too far behind me - I started DR injections on 19th April, and hoping that DH will have SSR and some of my eggs will be thawed on 15th May, ready for ET later that week. Take care and keep drinking plenty of water, and rest loads 

Sorry, if I have missed out anyone - so hard to keep up at the moment


----------



## mmcm

Hello 

Jillyhen just seen ur other post about origin, give them a buzz or i think i seen it on their price list that subsequent cycles are at a reduced rate, bit of a joke if its not!!!

Hope 37-hope the DR jab pain eases , course the jabs would make u tired,..when are u hoping for FET, 

Yellow hope u poor pet hope it goes well for you, ring the RFC and they will give u a date that ur letter is coming out

Hello to everyone else just popped on to read and run xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Oops Mmcm - totally forgot to send u some positive vibes when was on earlier! Sorry to hear you are feeling down - chin up petal, i keep reading success stories about FET, so it's more successful than you think!! DH provisionally goes for SSR on 15th May and then they will thaw 6-8 of my eggs, so hoping that will have ET between 18th and 20th May. Long way to go yet, so just taking it one step at a time


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies happy hump day!

Hopeful - good luck with this cycle, sorry to hear the jabs are making you tired, it'll be worth it though   

mmcm - hope your ok  

Patbaz - sorry to hear the witch is causing you problems, i hope things settle down soon.  Im having my op in Belfast City Hospital, apparently they have been moved over there from the Royal.  Just want it over with now.

Yellowhope - good luck with your op, hope things go ok!

Footprints - hope you and DH are ok  

Big hello to MissE, journey, velma, danni, tessy,jo-ley, hopewishpray, shenagh1 and anyone else ive missed - hope your all keeping ok


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

How are we all??

Thank god its wednesday and almost pay day!! So skint..

Things are a bit quiet on here at the min..

mmcm how are you hun?

Hopeful how are you doin?

babyd how are you mrs?? Hopefuly it wont be a long sit for you..

Danni how are you hun?

Jo-ley have you got a date yet?

Jillyhen


----------



## hopewishpray

Hello ladies how are we all?
What a rubbish day im glad its my day off im going  to light the fire and stay in the house  
I started the sprays today have taken two already and wasnt as bad i was worried id sneeze   
Hopeful how are you doing with the DR we arent far behind each other at all  
How long id it before you start to feel any side affects? im tired today but i know it has nothing to do with the sprays its just because ive done 7days in a row at work!!
Thankyou for all the support and well wishes ladies it still doesnt feel real ive started tx ive waited for this moment for so long just hope this is our time


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Hi Hope,

I'm glad you've finally got started    I didn't have too many side effects on the sprays.  If I recall it was just random hot flushes and the odd headache.  Everyone is different but hopefully you find them a walk in the park.  The time will fly in now so take care of yourself and keep busy with nice things that you enjoy.

xxxxx


----------



## gilly80

Evening Ladies

I can't keep with up with you all at the minute, so will wish you all, the best at whatever part of your journey you find yourself on at this moment.

We are up to Origin tomorrow for our planning appointment, it's all happening so quickly I feel I need to catch my breath.
We needed to get sorted out before we go on holiday as I'm due my period when we are away, our consultation happened to fall on day 2 of my last cycle so was able to get all my bloods done there and then (hoping everything else goes as smoothly)

Feeling apprehensive about this go as it's go number4 and Dr Diakos wants to start me off on a low dose and I'm scared I won't response like our 1st attempt
Will try harder to keep up

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## hopewishpray

Thankyou Footprints im going to try keep busy with work and when DH is home mayby take ourselves off for the day with the dogs for a walk  
How are you honey?when do you start your new job? 
Hope xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi Ladies,
I hope everyoen is doing well this evening.  It's miserable outside, quite depressing  .  It feels more like winter than late spring.

MissE - how are things going?  Any dates yet?

BabyD- any word on a date for your op?  The NHS move so slowly, it amkes me really angry sometimes 

hopewishpray - congrats on starting the spray, it makes it feel real doesn't it   I didn't have any side affects until I was on spray for about a week, then I got hot flushes and headaches and was really tired.  Someone on here told me to drink plenty of water and that really helped with headaches, but don't worry not everyone gets side affects 

gilly - hope you can get back on the rollercoaster soon huni 

footprints - how are you petal 

Hopeful - you won't find the time flying in 

sorry to anyone I have missed 

AFM - Witch has settled down thank God   I started the progynova yesterday and so far so good.  I also went to see my gp today and she was happy to give me a sick line for the 2ww and beyond if I need it.  it's a real weight off my mind.  She is also happy to be vague on the sickline so that I don't have to lie to anyone or tell them whats happening.  So I am feeling quite positive tonight.

love 
Pat
xxx


----------



## Hopeful37

Thats great news about 2ww *Patbaz* - we have enough worrying to do, without stressing over work - we are only a number afterall! Last time, I was struggling when stimming, and took a head stagger and went to my GP and asked for a sickline for a week and half off as was really struggling in work, and wanted to be well rested for EC, etc. The treatment has to come first as we have put so much into it, but financially and emotionally...work have been great actually, and I have already told my boss that I plan to take at least a week off following ET as so important to rest up x

Morning to everyone else out there - sorry no time for any personals as in work and heading into a meeting now. Hope the weather isnt getting you all down too much, take care


----------



## mmcm

Hello Girls

Hopeful 37, patpaz really hope the medication for FET is not so hard on you both.the meds is making me tired,

hopewishpray hope the spraying is ok..

Footprints how are you feeling??

Hello to MissE. Just1, shenagh, Jillyhen, , Babydreams282,

Gilly80 hope your planning appointment today goes well, good luck and hopefully ul be on the ball rolling soon again

AFM-i just rang the royal and i deferred my NHS treatment go for 3 mths, sure i didnt realise this would happen, i had started treatment for my frozen transfer, i didnt think id get my letter offer for treatment so soon.

she was really nice i was truthful and she said well if you are going through treatment with another clinic u are not allowed to be on the NHS list, i said i understand that but im asking you for ur advice and help, she changed and said i can defer you for 3 mths on social reasons and send in a letter to confirm that but dont put the reason why, and dont meantion another clinic or that, i was relieved, so she said i would get another offer in 3 mths to start treatment again, i think this was the best thing to do, they wanted me down next week for the screening appointment and bloods and to start the pill. sure i cudnt do that....

girls maybe il regret it but sure have to follow my heart hoping my frozen works      , i was like pleading with the receptionist saying now u wont remove me from list, im terrified of this happenidng ive waited so long, so said no, so ive letter wrote and sendin it now!!!!!

Big Hello to anyone i have missed!!!!!


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Good afternoon ladies,

Hopewishpray, Pat & Mmcm - I'm doing really well thanks.  It's very strange just how well I feel?!  I think it's just because we've got our life back & can make plans for the summer etc as we know where we stand.  Mentally, I've put IVF on the shelf and will think about it again when my review comes around.

We signed onto the private list at the same time as the NHS so I'm guessing a letter will appear shortly after our review & I'm not sure I'll be ready.  I wonder if I delay, can it be for 3 or 6 months or will it be putting me to the back of the list again.

big hugs & lots of babydust to you all xxxx


----------



## Hopeful37

Wot a load of "you know what" *Mmcm* - that place and those receptionists really maddens me!! When we went for NHS consultation with the doc at Royal back in December, he asked if we were also going somewhere else as he had noticed that there was a note on my records that we had requested a copy of them. I was intially hesitant to let him know we were also going private with Origin, but he reassured me that it is to be expected due to long waiting lists there and no big deal, and would certainly not jeorpardise our NHS place whatsoever!! He also said that he would add us to their private waiting list on the off-chance, but that if we found our place came up while we werestill attending Origin, it was no bother postponing it until a later time if required!!

Go with your heart, and pray you wont need to worry about losing your place


----------



## mmcm

Footprints well i spoke to them this am, and she said u can defer it for 3 months without any medical explanation, then i think dont quote me but after the 3 mths if u still want to defer it again u can, it then must be for medical reasons, so a GP must send a letter, after this then u must go back to the end of the waiting list  glad to hear u have got ur life back, u will have the strength again to have another cycle,and by that time the offer comes ul be like bring it on


----------



## Alabama

Hi Girls,

I hope its ok if I join this thread.  We have our planning appointment with Origin next Tuesday.  Excited and nervous about starting treatment.  

Wishing everyone all the best with their journey.

Alabama
xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies
Alabama welcome hun, im sure you have mixed emotions. You are 2 weeks ahead of me..

mmcm, im sure you are relieved that you are still on the list.. When i was with Dr McManus i had to shed 2 stone but then i got  a letter asking where i wanted to be on the list, we had decided to defer it for 6 months.. Im surprised i havent heard anything to be honest i dont really care..
I had to ring origin re my schedule Dr Heasley has me down for the injections instead of the sprays.. Is there ay difference in the side affects??
Almost the weekend again, where are the weeks going??

Jillyhen xx


----------



## yellowhope

Hi ladies

Patbaz- was wondering when you were put on to the FET list after your review,how long did it take for your FET go take to come around.  I just don't know what the protocol for the FET procedure is and would like to find out.  Hope all is going well for you xx


----------



## patbaz

Morning Ladies

Welcome Alabama - the ladies on here are great sounding boards and someone will always have an answer for your questions.

Yellowhope -getting my review was terrible.  I had a mc after last fet in aug and got review appointment right away only to have it cancelled and I didn't have my review until nov.  In november we signed for next fet but due to work being done in rfc (I didn't notice anything different about the place), we were told that we would be down for feb treatment.  when i hdn't received any leter from them I phoned rfc to be told that we would go with March AF.  I received my letter of offer on the 6th of March (I think) and I had my planning appointment on the 18th of April.

I am on a medicated fet so I have been on the pill to dr since new year.  I was told to stop pill on 19th and to start taking progynova on the 24th I am to increase my progynova on the 2nd and have a lining scan on the 4th then all being well et on the 9th of May.  I hope that this is helpful to you.

Must go.

In case I don't get on later have a lovely weekend ladies 

Love 
Pat
xxx


----------



## hopewishpray

Happy Friday ladies  
How are we all?
Welcome Alabama wishing you all the best on your treatment all the ladies on here are a great support and have great advise so dont be afraid to shout if you have any worries or concerns!!
Patbaz i just realised your just ahead of me with tx  hope its all going well     
Footprints im glad your doing well and i completely get what you mean about being able to plan me and dh are the same we want to book a holiday but cant till we know how tx goes ivf affects every aspect of your life not just the emotional side so enjoy your summer and be kind to yourself and Dh it will do you the world of good  
mmcm im glad you can defer for 3months im sure its a weight of your mind  
So far the sprays are going well and i havent noticed any side affects it kind of worried me that mayby im not doing them right   but mayby theirs still time as i have only been doing them 3day!!
Im going to Dublin tommorow my dh has to do 3weeks away at work to ensure hes home for ec so im going to see him on the ship as he has a few hours off and its my day off cant wait really missing him its amazing how much a week make a difference!!
Hope xxx


----------



## yellowhope

Hi everyone!! 
Hopewishpray-glad all is going well for you so far. I didn't have any side effects from the sprays or injections. In fact at times I wondered if anything was actually happening at all  needless to say after 22 eggs at the EC things were definately happening...
Patbaz-thanks a million for the info. Was just told there that I should be getting a letter in June to start in July so looks like we might not get away after all.  The RFC seem to be so unreliable when it comes to calling you at the time that they say they will. Will ring them in a month just to let them know I'm still waiting 
Alabama-best of luck for your 1st Cycle


----------



## hopewishpray

hi ladies 
sorry no personals just a bit worried tommorow is my last day of taking bcp with sprays but i noticed just now i have light pink spotting its not alot just on tissue when i wipe sorry for tmi!!! is that normal i thought mayby if i had of stopped bcp it could happen but i havent even stopped it yet  
Hope


----------



## Maximom

Evening ladies, sorry I havent posted in a while but I've been lurking in the background trying to keep up to date with everyone!!

Just been sniffing away on my nasal spray, start my Progynova on 7th May so don't know what to expect when I start taking them. Nasal spray seems to be making me very moody this time and I feel stressed to the max but I'm back at accupuncture so hopefully that'll help.

Trying to keep myself busy re-decorating most of the house, keeps my mind occupied but hubby isn't so agreeable when he checks the bank balance lol.

Anyway enough about me, how is everyone else? Jilly, when you hoping to get started again hun? Emma I see your trip to Lister went well, do you have any dates for starting yet pet? Pat how are you feeling on ur meds, I see ur just a few weeks ahead of me. My ET is planned for 22.05 & my OTD is 05.06 which is the Golden Jubilee holiday so maybe wee Lizzie will bring me some good luck lol.

I see Origin are offering free consultations again, does anyone know how long that will last? Prob won't still be on in June by the time I test 

Looking at lots of options incase this FET doesn't work and we're actually considering going to Cyprus if we need another cycle as their success rates are excellent and they transfer 3 embryo's which I thought was great. Can anyone remember which ladies on here have been to Cyprus...I know I seen it on here quite recently.

A big hello to all you other lovely ladies, have a lovely weekend wotever ur all up to

Lynn


----------



## Hopeful37

Hi maximom - great to see you back on here and to hear your back on the rollercoaster again. Good on you! Looks we have got similar dates - Origin are using frozen eggs this time around so on similar meds. Started DR on 19th April and hope to start on HRT pills on 4th May with ET planned for around 18th May. Glad to have someone to share this part of the journey with x


----------



## patbaz

maximom welcome back huni       this is your time

hopewishpray I am doing really quite well.  I am really in a good place this time.  you're not too far behind me I will keep my fingers crossed for both of us       By the way the spotting is perfectly normal.  I had the same and when I asked nurse about it in rfc she said that it was perfectly normal.  I hope that this helps ease your mind if not give your clinic a ring

hello toeveryone else.  Happy weekend

Love 
Pat


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies
How are we all?
This is going to be a busy thread for a month or 2!!
Hope you are all having a lovely weekend..
We where down at the rugby yesterday, was a great day but so tired..
Maximon how are you hun? We are up on the 15th for planning so not sure when we will get started again...
Im not sure how long they are offering free consultations for, when we where starting in sept/oct it was on then 

Jillyhen x


----------



## Cather1ne

Hi Girls,

I haven't posted in a while. I had my final scan this morning and have one spray to do and later the last jab the ovitrelle. I have had a very tender week and hoping there are eggs in these follicles.

Best wishes to all the current cyclers
Cxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

How are we all?

Gosh Catherine, that has flown in.. Is e/c wednesday?

Jillyhen


----------



## Hopeful37

*Catherine* - enjoy your drug free day  Good luck with EC...when is it scheduled in ??

Morning *Jillyhen* - how are you doing petal? Thinking of you - not long now until you get going again... it's 15th May that you have your planning appointment with Origin isn't it? I am hopefully there with DH on same day for my last scan and his SSR 

Good luck with your planning appointment tomorrow *Alabama * - is this your first cycle? The nurses are lovely and will explain everything in detail to you. Looks like our DH's have a similar medical background 

*Hopewishpray* - how are you getting on with DR'ing - hope still no major side effects? I felt rotten the first week, but much brighter this week - could be because I started on Day 2 of my AF cycle this time around, so got it out of the way during the first week?! What's your dates for EC, etc - looks like we could have similar schedules x


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi Ladies 
Hopeful -DR going ok had some spotting but rang rfc and nurse said it was normal feeling not the best today tired and feel a bit tearful it feels like the way i feel before my AF comes but with tiredness on top  
Im glad your feeling brighter this week when do you start the injections?
I start injections the 9th may have first scan 14th may and final scan 18th and all going well egg collection is due 21st may have no date for egg transfer but i presume thats 3days later so around the 24thmay!!!!
So i think we are close together  its lovely having the support on here and having people going through it at similar times   and hopefulyy we will get BFP together     
Patbaz-Im glad your doing well to honey and thankyou for your reply on spotting i rang nurse anyways buts she said it was normal   I will be keeping all crossed for you too     
A big hello to all you other ladies sending you lots of babydust i better go get ready for work im on the late shift today   could just climb back into bed feel so tired!!


----------



## Hopeful37

Hopewishpray - I am on DR injections until 4th May - if scan goes okay, I then move onto HRT tablets which I will take alongside DR injections for 12 days, as I already have frozen eggs in storage, so dont have to worry about stimming and EC this time around. It is hoped that my final scan will then be on 15th May (and DH's SSR) and then ET sometime after then - prov. booked for 18th May. So we are potentially 6 days apart....and we WILL get our BFP's this time - well, gotta be postive eh


----------



## patbaz

hello ladies

it's been a bit quiet on here today.  I am absolutely exhausted, I could sleep standing up this has happened to me every time I have taken HRT.  I also feel quite bloated  

I am up to my eyes in work as I have to leave work for the sub to do with my classes, so I have 3 weeks work to do in 1 week 

As you can see I am having a bit of an off day, sorry

Love 
Pat
xxx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

hi ladies,

hope you dont mind me butting in,ive been reading up on all your threads recently and really love all the positive vibes from everyone  

its so good to know that u can just pop on here wen u have something to say/ask/moan about and other folk no wat your on about even know dp hasnt a clue   lol...

anyway,i was hoping for one off yous to be able to say im normal after this wee rant so here goes,

i started my down reg with injections last saturday morning as im egg sharing with origion,i thought i was feeling fine although im like a blooming emotional rollercoaster...im laughing ang getting on then im blubbering to the full exstent wer im telling dp,i cant do this anymore   
my period has arrived 4 days earlier than normal so i rang the clinic to see if this was normal ( i have had ivf/icsi before but with different medicine) and the nurse said im responding great by the sounds of things and i should be in good order for my scan next monday (bank holiday).... im attending my acupuncture on friday as i find this really relaxing and for the first time im also having colonic irragation sorry for tmi but i feel im going in sane....   
pamper day at lamon to look forward to with my pregnant sis in law lol so hopefully i can drown my sorrows in the pool lol  

so so sorry everyone for the rant,what a way to introduce myself to your thread eh!! 

good luck to you all,lots of love and baby sprinkledust xxxx


----------



## lastchancer

Hi girls been following offline when can - friends have just been told they need referred to RFC for male factor - does anyone know who is doing private consults to get appointment faster ?


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all? Sorry i havent been on for a few days, just taking some time but i have been reading and am thinking about you all.

Emma xx


----------



## gilly80

Well we are back on the rollercoaster BIG TIME, we had our planning appointment on Thursday morning at origins and was given my DR injections to start on day 21, we go on holidays on Monday and it was all going to tie in correctly with day 21 being just after we come home but for the 1st time in my life my period arrived early on day 26 WTF!! So I now have to take everything with me to America, not a big hassle but my body seems to want to get started quicker than I do, so we have a down regging scan on the 5th June so by the beginning of July it should all be over 1 way or another.

How's everyone doing,
Jillyhen we are nearly cycle buddies again 

Still not getting any better at keeping up with everyone sorry again

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## Velma

Gilly sorry it didn't work out the way you expected but maybe your body knows more than you! Best of luck and enjoy your hols  

misse when you starting hun ? Thinking of you 

lastchance prof Neil mcclure does private appointments in the ulster independent about £120 or £150

Icsi hello we all get the ups and downs i was once told it was good to be surrounded by pregnant women like you were attracting a baby so keep that in mind on your pamper day 

to all the girls with big dates coming up in may good luck with the meds and hope your time flies in! 

sorry am bit lost on what all happening individually.

Afm have booking app and scan on wed no more bleeding thankfully! 

Wishing you all spring time conception babydust! 

velma x


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies just very worried my spotting had now turned into a normal af is this normal has anyone else had this?
Sorry no personnals xxx


----------



## patbaz

hi everyone
Gilly welcome back huni wishing you all the luck in the world   

Hopewishpray  I can't remember where you are at in your tx but I always had an af in middle of tx and was told that it was normal.  Phone clinic first thing in the morning and see what they say and try not to worry.

MissE - I hope that you are ok babe 

I am off to bed I am so tired.  It's the progynova.  I had 1/2lb on tonight at sw and I am so annoyed but it has to be the progynova   Oh well if all goes according to plan then I will be putting on a lot more weight                         

Babydust to all                      

Love
Pat
xxx


----------



## lastchancer

Thanks Velma - have texted my friend to call him there - glad to see all gping well for you know - keep takignthings easy. 

good luck to all you other ladies - am still watching and rooting for you all behind the lines xx


----------



## hopewishpray

Thanks Pat i spoke to nurse today when it was just spotting but i said i had cramps like my af was going to start she said that was ok aslong as it didnt last over a week and to call if it does she said it due to me stopping bcp just worred as noone had told me af would come at planning appointment and i thought sprays took over bcp thats why i had to take bcp without a break   ive been on sprays for 6 days now and had last bcp on sat so it sounds same as what you said happened with you which eases my mind  
I hope you feel better tommorow and less tired nut dont worry about any extra pounds their will be plenty coming on soon


----------



## patbaz

I have just recieved a phonecall.  A dear friend of mine was found dead in her bed this morning. I am devastated.  I don't know what I will say to her family.

RIP sweetheart you will be missed.  

Don't mean to bring the thread down I just needed to say something as the pupils in school have not yet been told and I don't want to upset them.

Pat
xxx


----------



## yellowhope

Pat- so sorry to hear about your friend. Sudden deaths are so hard to take for those that are left behind. Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you and praying for your dear friend and the family


----------



## hopewishpray

Pat i am so sorry for the loss if your friend   it must of been such a shock im thinking of you and of your freinds family   xxxx


----------



## Cather1ne

Hi Girls

Pat- I was so sorry to hear about your friend. That was such a shock for you. 

Velma- so happy your bleeding has stopped.

I survived EC this morning. It was unpleasant but certainly not unbearable. Dr McFall was amazing - the first time I met him and such a nice man. There is nothing more I can do now so trying to relax.

Best wishes to all you girlies....whatever your stage on this roller coaster ride.

Cxx


----------



## Fi84

Pat - So sorry for the loss of your friend pet - take care and big  

Fi xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Pat - I am so so sorry to hear your news. How tragic for all...puts things into perspective doesn't it? Take care and look after yourself  

Catherine - I am sure you are relieved to get the EC out of the way..take easy and rest up for ET  

Morning to everyone else...hope you are all keeping well, no matter what stage you are at


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Pat, im so sorry to hear about your friend.. So tragic..

Catherine good luck for the tel call today..

Gilly, i have planning appt in 2 weeks and then hopefully start june's af all being well..

Hope hope you are well..

Velma how are things?

babyd any date yet?

Miss E how are you hun?

hello to all you other lovely ladies..


Jillyhen


----------



## Velma

Omg pat that is absolutely devastating i hope in term you can all get some acceptance and remember all the good memories!  

hope glad its all normal! 

Cather1ne so glad ec went well when's your et?

Jilly won't be long til its June hun! Hope your doing well!

Hope the rest of you women keeping well!

Afm all good and things went well today.

Velma x


----------



## patbaz

Hi Girls
Just a quick one from me this evening.  Thanks everyone for your kind words.  We are all still reeling about the news.  One good thing abotu all of this si that it has really put tx in context so I am feeling ok about tx this time.  My friend was a great believer in positivity so I am holding on to that and I am going to be positive.         

Velma great news that all is well with baba, you must be so excited   

Catherine congrats on ec huni I hope that all goes well for et    When is it??

Sorry no other personals but I am absolutely knackered the progynova is wrecking me 

Hello to all you lovely ladies,  I will be on tomorrow

Love
Pat
xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning ladies

Pat - im so sorry to hear about the devastating loss of your friend, it really does put things into perspective.  

Velma - so pleased everything is ok with buba, lets hope the rest of your pregnancy is uneventful.

Catherine - good luck with ET

Jilly - two weeks will fly by and so will June, cant believe your nearly ready to go again, time flys, good luck mrs!

MissE - hope all is well with you

Hello to all other ladies, tessy, hopeful, hopewishpray, yellowhope and anyone ive missed - hope your all well.

AFM - still no operation date, its really getting to me now, they said i should be seen within 21 weeks and it was 21 weeks past on Tuesday   its just aswell im not holding my breath.  I rang them they just said they havent got me a date yet and i should hear soon, so im just hoping and praying everyday it isnt going to be too much longer!


----------



## patbaz

Hi Girls. 

Just out of scan and lining is thin at 6mm. So have to go back on sun for another scan. Any advice??

Sorry for me post

Pat
xxx


----------



## Cather1ne

Hi Girls,

Thank you for all your lovely messages of support. Had ET this morning so I had our only 2 transferred. I feel a mixture of relief and excitement that we got to this stage. Nervous bladder kicked in. I tried to go to the toilet before the procedure but the lovely Dr stopped me and said it would help get the correct position so there is a tip - if you can hold on.

Pat - hope you are ok xx pomegranate juice seems to be remedy for everything - thickening lining too. I read that red beans, red meat and green leafy veg.... spinach?? should help. I am taking pregnacare conception tablets which are a good iron source.

Best wishes to all xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Afternoon ladies

Patb how are you hun? When are you due for e/c

Catherine, i was taking the pregnacare conception also... When i had e.c with origin i didnt need a full bladder even though the rfc wanted a full 1.. Strange..

babyd how are you petal? Im still wondering if im wise or not!! trying to get this weight off.. Started sw last week, had my weigh in on tues nite 1lb off which i thought was good considering i was eating out fri, sat n sun nite plus a wee pint of guinness in dublin..

Bank hol weekend, anything nice planned

I finish work today and thats me till mon week, have a wedding tomorrow and heading over to see my sis and celebrate my nieces 1st birthday.. So its all go for me..

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Catherine congrats on being PUPO huni I hope the 2ww flies for you xx

Jillyhen I am not having ec as I am doing another fet

HAve scan again n the morning.  Lets hope lining is nice and thick


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, sorry i disappeared for a bit, things have just been hectic and i have just been feeling really tired and needed some time. 

Pat i am so sorry to read of the loss of your dear friend, such sad news. I will be praying for her family and friends.   Hope your scan tomorrow goes well.      

Velma glad all is going well with the baba, i'm sure you are so excited.  

Jilly how are you huni, hope you enjoy the wedding.   

Cather1ne glad you survived ec, good luck for the 2ww, praying those 2 embies stick tight.       

Babyd sorry to hear you still have no date, that is ridiculous. Phone every day until they get you sorted cos its not fair.      Apart from feeling frustrated i hope you are well.  

Hopeful how are you getting on huni?  

Hopewishpray hope all goes well with your tx huni.  

I was back in london yesterday for bloods and to collect all my meds. Get results of NK cells on 16th may. Started bcp today so have to have a scan in 2-3 weeks and the will take it from there. Going on tuesday to hopefully sort out thyroid.

Thinking of you all and hoping you all get that fab bfp very soon.        

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Just a quick one from me lining good to go for wed but now increase progynova to 10mg a day . Gonna be knackered. 

Be back later


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, how are you all?  I haven't been in in ages and I've been trying to catch up with what's going on.

Patz, that's great about the lining being ready for you for Wed hun - I hope this is the time for you - it nearly happened last time so there's no reason why you can't go all the way.  I'm sure your dear friend will be watching you from above      

Misse, it's all go for you pet - I've a feeling we're going to be going together again!  My af is due in a day or two and I'll be starting the pill for ICSI which should be at end June/ start July - have the Lister given you any dates yet?

Hello to everyone else, I'm sorry for no more personals, but I had one vino tow many last night and I'm feeling a tad delicate!


----------



## MissE

Pat great news that your lining is ready for wednesday, really hoping this is the one for you. I am sure your friend will be wathcing over you throughout.         

Tessy fingers crossed that is a good omen for us both, 2 "oldies" together  . I really hope this is the one for you huni.        Havent got exact dates, am on pill for 2-3weeks, have to have a scan in 2-3 weeks. If thyroid and scan are good then we will start DR, be on it for 2 weeks then on to stimms. I am thinking if all goes to plan then ec and et should be around end of june.

Emma xx


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls
Pat that's great news about the lining -I'll be crossing my fingers for you on Wednesday.
Catherine-Good Luck for the 2ww!
MissE-Best of luck for your new cycle.  
Tessy-the time will fly by now til you start too.
Jilly-glad to see your in good form too.
Babyd-really hope those Dr's get moving on the date for your operation soon.
A big hi to all the CC's

Afm-having a lap this week to get my tube clipped so hopefully this will increase our chances of treatment working......


----------



## patbaz

Emma great to see you back on here again.  It was good for you to take some time out.  Good luck for all your upcoming tests thyroid etc      

Tessy how are you doing huni??

Yellowhope good luck with lap.  How long did you have to wait for op?? Hope it all goes well   

Hello to everyone else, so sorry for me post earlier but I was on my phone and reception wasn't good.  I hope that everyone is having a nice weekend.

Love
Pat
xxx


----------



## yellowhope

Patbaz- I have been waiting for just over a month. I am paying for it myself as I didn't want to wait 21 weeks on the Health Service that's why it is so soon.


----------



## wee emma

a wee quickie question...

anyone know how long the private waiting list for the royal is?

ta


----------



## Cather1ne

Hi Emma,

I got my NHS apt before my private. The nurse told me they have started EC on a Tues night at RFU to clear the back log. It was 12-13 months when I got put on last Apr/May. A girl I know got put on both in Oct and has her NHS planning apt already?

Not sure if this helps at all.
Cx


----------



## wee emma

thanks Catherine, i have had my NHS go so have signed up for the private list. I can't remember how long they said it was    

i'm trying to figure out what to do next or where to go, whether to stick with the royal or go somewhere else? (before i spend the money i have to pay for it lol)


----------



## hopewishpray

hi ladies 
Pat im glad your all set for weds and your lining is ok to go  
Miss E its all go for you now    
Afm- Im still on the sprays and still bleeding its been over a week now i feel drained i rang the nurse and she said it was probably just i had alot of lining with being on the bcp sorry for tmi   its still worrying me though i start stimming weds so not sure what happens if im still bleeding  
Apart from the bleeding and tiredness ive not been to bad!!
Hope xxx


----------



## shenagh1

evening ladies,

sorry for lack of personals lately my head is mashed with all hospital stuff,

hopewishpray- i hope your feeling better soon x
miss e- quick question?? are you doing egg share or fet? or just normal private cycle?

hi to everyone else on phone cant go back any further will update when at home!

i had my inital app on the 2nd may in lister for egg share and just waiting on my results, getting very excited the dr over there picked up a prob with dh motility that neither craigavon or rfc found!! and it was not a small problem its something that could have saved us all our rounds of iui and went straight to ivf!!  x

be back on tomrow when home xx


----------



## mmcm

Hello Girls

Hope you all had a lovely wend, back to work today, has to be done.....

Sorry have been a bit AWOL at the moment but have been reading every day, just hadnt the heart to post....

Shenagh-my results was back within the 6 weeks so keep emailing ruth and she is the best to see if ur results are in,

Hopewishpray-really hope the bleeding stops for you, this is so draining but keep the faith

Pat-Best of luck for egg transfer tomorrow, ur babies are coming home to nest 

WeeEmma- I have attended the Lister and i was so so impressed actually treated u  like a person and always got back to you, not just admin staff but consultants rang u back when they said they would, they are fantastic, hope u make the right decisiopn, i went on the NHS list in Nov and i got my offer 2 weeks ago, i have suspended it for 3 mths as i was waiting on transfer,might be worth holding on for,

Catherine hope you are good on the 2ww

Yellowhope really hope ur appointment comes soon so u are not waiting and waiting any more!!! the NHS aaaaggghhhh

Hi Tessyskins, Jillyhen, Justone and hello to anyone i have missed, we are all on this journey together!!!! xxxx

AFM-went to the lister for FET on friday, total disaster, 3 out of 4 blasts didnt make the thaw, one was only surviving 80%that was tranferred but they didnt seem hopeful of this at al, also on fri am started to discharge brown old blood sorry TMI, i was crying he whole day but when the doc was doing the transfer he said it was coming from the cervix and not the ututes he could see, was very slight but i knew something wasnt rightm havent had any since sunday so hoping it has disappeared.

even mailed the lister today for a review appointment as i know the FET hasnt worked, i feel nothing at all, the last time i had flutters and i had pain down one side and felt the womb stretching from day of transfer until i miscarried, but sure have to keep positive and hope one day i get the chance


----------



## Hopeful37

Oh *mmcm* - I am so sorry to hear of your ordeal...try to stay positive and keep calm - it ain't over until it's over eh  Take care of yourself  

*Shenagh1* - good news from Lister, just shows that it helps to 'shop around' eh?! Good luck with the results and upcoming treatment with them 

*Hopewishpray* - sorry to hear that you are suffering so much - hopefully when you start stimming, it will all settle down. All our bodies respond so differently 

*Miss E* - great to hear from you and those things are moving forward for you now with Lister. Wishing you all the luck in the world this time around - wont be long running in 

*Patbaz* - good luck for ET tomorrow, will be thinking of you loads..let us know how you get on 

*Yellowhope* - good luck with the operation, and you can then get going again with treatment 

*Jillyhen* - not long now until your planning appointment and you can get back on the rollercoaster again....praying that there will be plenty of BFP's from us all on this thread over the next few months. Hope you are enjoying your time off work 

*Velma * - great to hear from you and glad all is going well for you 

*Cather1ne* - congrats on being PUPO darling - take care and hope the next couple of weeks fly in for you and that you have some good news for us soon 

*AFM* - all grand, not much to report....been a bit up and down tbh, and work has been quite stressful. Had first scan on Friday and all ok - lining nice and thin so have started taking Progynova three times a day on top of Suprefact injections to now thicken up the lining. Still hoping for ET around 18th May, with DH's SSR procedure and thawing of my eggs on 15th - starting to get anxious about it all (more than last time!) but think the HRT drugs are partly to blame. Sending big hugs to you all, whatever stage you are at....


----------



## gillipepper

wee emma said:


> a wee quickie question...
> 
> anyone know how long the private waiting list for the royal is?
> 
> ta


Was told today that it was 14 - 16 months from the day you signed.


----------



## patbaz

Hi Girls
warning this is a me post 

I got a phonecall from the rfc this morning and they are delaying et until thursday.  they said its because they want to see which embryos are the best so they are letting them grow a while longer.  I am so disappointed as I was all ready for it  

I am going to try and stay positive     

I hope that everyone is well 

Love
Pat
xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Pat sorry to hear thye have put et off but hopefully on thursday you will have some lovely strong embies to take home and fingers crossed they will snuggle in tight. Good luck huni.       

Shenagh i am doing a normal fresh cycle. Good luck with your tx in the lister, it is good to see they have investigated more and hopefully the extra information will help. They really are very good and thorough.       

mmcm sorry you to hear what you have been through. Hoping that wee blast snuggles in tight for you.        I was at the Lister on friday too but was there for about 9.45.

Hopeful praying everything goes well for you huni and that tx goes to plan. Have fingers and toes crossed.       

A big hi to everyone else.

Emma xx


----------



## mmcm

Morning Girls

Miss E -Yes u were on the same flight as me but i didnt want to go over and be like a stalker lol, terence was like leave her alone, hope u got on okay at the lister, wouldnt the travelling kill you, transfer was at 2.30 and then we got the 8.00 flight home, i was so tired i slept on plane, in the car, in the airport lol, i was so mad we didnt stay dont know what i was thinking when i booked it, any best of luck, u really derserve,

Pat-im sure u felt yest u just wanted ur wee embroyos back, but thats good news that they are growing them on a little bit further, at least u get a better chance knowing they are a little bit stronger, keeop the faith pet xx

Gellipepper, the rfc are really getting along pretty fast. i rang them and they said treatment was 12 mths, i went on the NHS list in Nov and got my offer 2 weeks ago which i suspended due to FET, and im on the private list also and they cudnt give me a date for that, they said oh its a little bit longer, by a month or 2, so hopefully ur offer comes faster than u think,

Hopeful 37-sorry to hear ur feeling a bit under the weather but pick urself up ur wee embroyos wont be long coming home to snuggle tight to mummy,18th May wont be long coming in....hate when work is stressful, easier said than done not to stress but i have learnt leave it at the door when u leave, they dont care if they stress u out of if u get pregnant, put urself first and say there is only one of me!!!! hope cheers u up xx

Wee Emma-When did u go on the list for ur NHS treatment? its so hard what to know what to do next, but PMA all the way!!! u will get there x

Hello to Yellowhope,Catherine,Tessyskins, Velma, Shenagh and anyone ive missed,

AFM- I was very bold i tested this am, knowing i prob wouldnt see anything as im 5dp5dt but was negatative....feel completely different this time, no niggly pain, no cramps no nothing, no sore (.)(.) nothing. so made a review with the lister for next wed, my OTD is wed 16th too so i can get going again, i have a bad feeling about this but stay positive and keep going.....


----------



## hopewishpray

morning ladies 
Thankyou for all your msgs i did my first injection today it wasnt as bad as i thought it would be still bleeding slightly but hoping injections will stop it the nurse at rfc said the eostrogen in them should help settle it but if it hast before the scan on mon i have to ring them  
mmcm you bold girl testing early   try not to worry some people have no symptoms my sister had none and only till she had her 12weeks scan she didnt feel one bit pregnant so keep that pma    
hopeful im praying all goes well for you honey    
Pat sorry they have delayed your ET but just think of the strong embies you will have  
Sheenagh good luck with the lister they seem a really good clinic


----------



## Hopeful37

Morning all...thanks for your well wishes *mmcm* and *MissE* - just trying to take it one day at a time, but letting things in work get on top of me, which I know i shouldnt be doing! Just  that scan on Friday goes okay and that they are then able to obtain nice healthy  from DR next Tuesday...and that my eggs survive the thaw  

*Pat* - I know you feel impatient right now, but great news that they are looking at day 5 for your ET - means that they will pick the best of the best for you 

Greetings to everyone else on the thread this morning


----------



## patbaz

Hello lovely ladies,

I have had a very chilled out morning. I had booked off work for et today and they have a sub in for me so I have a nice sneaky day off and its a good job as my head cold is getting worse  I hope that this isn't a bad omen   So its plenty of hot drinks with organic honey and lemon yum   

*mmcm* keep the faith babe, its too early for testing yet. I hope that when you go for your review they say why are you here?? you are pregnant     I am keeping my fingers crossed for you    

*Hopeful37 *you have to stay positive. They will get some lovely swimmers form DH and of course your eggs will survive the thaw     
*
Hopewishpray *don't worry about the bleeding too much I also had bleeding during my fresh tx which didn't stop until I had 3 or 4 jabs done and I got a very healthy collection of eggies  

MissE how are you?? I feel like we are always on our Journeys at around the same time. It will not be long until you start dr and jabs again. I    that this will be your time xx

To all you other lovely ladies I am wishing us all success withour dreams of becoming mummys

Love
Pat
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How are we all??

mmcm you are a naughtly naughty girl for testing early will get the    on to you..  
Hang in there hun..

MissE we could be cycle buddies it will prob be June before i get goin again.

Pat as the girls say dont panic, it is not a good thing they are waiting to select the best?

Sorry ive been awol... Im over with my sister this week as my wee nieces celebrated their 1st birthday on monday.. You dont get a minute lol

I have been on my phone & laptop lurking..

Starting to get nervous about appt on tues..

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Hi Girls

I am having a panic attack, i am to phone rfc at 10 to see how my snowbabies are doing.  what if they are not doing well at all.  What if growing them on has meant loosing out.  Oh God what now?  WHat if they don't survive

sorry for the downer

Pat
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Pat

Calm down hun    

I really hope you get good news at 10..   that everything is good..

Jillyhen x


----------



## Hopeful37

Be thinking of you Pat and    hard - take care and good luck


----------



## patbaz

Only 2 survived the thaw and they are not as good a quality as last time . I am really upset et is at 1:45 this afternoon. Is there much point


----------



## Mrs_B24

Always a point pat! I no mine were fresh but wernt great.mine were day 3 and one went frm fourto six cells n case of two hrs i did think at least thats means they are alive.once theere is life there is hope keeping everything crossed for u hun xxxxx


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Oh Pat, there's always hope.  There are 2 snowbabies waiting for their mum so put on your positive mental attitude coat & go get them.  Praying it all goes well for you honey


----------



## Hopeful37

Pat - please try to practice what you preach and stay postive


----------



## babydreams282

Pat - there is always hope hun, stay strong and go collect your beautiful snowbabies - we are all right behind you.  Massive    and lots of


----------



## Hopeful37

Hey girlies, just wondering what peoples experiences are with taking Progynova in prep for FET alongside Suprefact (DR) injections? I am on Day 7 and have been getting odd stabbing pains in my left ovary and a general constant dull achy feeling in both....is this normal? Confused as thought was merely only to thicken the womb lining, and that the DR injections would ensure that my ovaries are fast asleep - yet they seem to be doing something??!! Anyone able to elighten me? Got scan booked in tomorow morning , but could do with some reassurance in the meantime


----------



## Velma

Sorry haven't been on!

This just quick one pat not all the high quality ones are the ones that take! There are many that people consider a lesser quality that = baby! Now get your mummy hat on collect your wee beans and start thinking about what they are like and who they are and having them in your arms next year!   

Hopefully be back on later to reply to rest! 

Velma x


----------



## mmcm

Hello girls

Hopeful37 -that dull/achey pain is ok, i had that as well, cud prob be the estrogen i never took the Suprefact though, i had FET on fri, u will get reassurance when u see a lovely thickening lining 2moro...When is ET xx

Pat- please keep faith like u told me, i told u i had 4 blasts and only 1 was surviving the thaw and only at 80% so u have to be positive...we can only hope and pray... go easy on urself xx big hugs

Velma-good to see ur keeping well,when is ur 12 week scan

Babydreams any further with a date for ur op?

Footprints. hope ur feeling sbetter and stronger for another cycle xx

Hello to MrsB_24, MissE, Wee emma,Shenagh and Jillyhen 

AFM-feeling ok just getting ready to rock on next week and whatever is to come is to come, i feel nothing this time whatsoever so deep down i know, sadness and all u have to be strong and hopefully one day dreams come true....


----------



## Hopeful37

Hold on in there mmcm - thinking of you    . Thanks for the reassurance - hoping for ET next Friday, but Dh is prov. booked in for SSR on the Tuesday, so will all depend on how that goes and how my lining is by then xx


----------



## patbaz

Evening Ladies,

First off I am sorry for my wobble earlier today    It was the first time I have stressed out in this tx and I really went for it. Thanks for all your kind words, I was sitting in rfc reading replys while waiting to go in, they made me feel better.  So a huge thanks girls  

I am feeling quite low nat the minute.  I had both embies put back.  One was 7 cell and the other was 5 cell.
the embryologist said that they were of average quality. Dr McDreamy did the transfer and he is so nice.  He sadi that I wasn't to worry as it was out of everyone's hands now and the best thing I can do is relax and make sure DH looks after me.

I need to get my positivity back as I have precious cargo on board.

Please stick snowbabies as mummy and daddy really love you more than you will ever know


----------



## Hopeful37

Congrats on being PUPO. Pray those little embies get nice cosy in their new surroundings. You take care xx


----------



## MissE

Pat congrats on being PUPO. I am praying this is your time huni cos you deserve it so much. Keep positive, will those lovely wee beans to grow and stick tight.             

Emma xx


----------



## Maximom

Good morning ladies, wot a lovely day to start the weekend...lets hope it lasts!!

Pat, I know it's hard to stay positive when ur feeling so deflated but ur in with as good a chance as anyone. It's in God's hands now pet. Do you mind if I ask how many you had thawed? We only have 4 so thats a huge worry of mine. I'll be praying for you and hope that those wee snow babies stay with mummy where they belong xxx

I'm feeling very anxious about this FET so have decided to avail of the Fertility Counselling service in the hope that they can help me de-stress and help me get back my PMA before my transfer on 22nd. Had to finish work last week as I thought I was on the verge of a breakdown, so thats my first sick week over already...another two to go so hopefully within the next two weeks I can relax and unwind. My boss wasn't too happy but as far as I'm concerned my health and this tx cycle are way more important than work atm!!

Has anyone else used the counselling service (leaflets in waiting room at RFC) and if so did it help? I'm up on Tues so really don't know wot to expect...bring plenty of tissues lol.

Hopeful ur in my thoughts hun     that this is your time!!

MMCM good luck for OTD.

A big hello to all you other ladies, I've kinda lost track of everyone with not being at myself lately but wish you all well and you're never far from my thoughts.

Have a lovely weekend gals

Lynn xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi Ladies,

I am feeling a little calmer today thank God, but my headcold has now gone to my chest, warning tmi i am now coughing up bright green phlegm. I am worried that this is only adding to my stress  

DH keeps telling me to stop coughing so hard as it could damage the babies which makes me feel crap. I was coughing so hard last night that I threw up   But I am going to try and stay positive.

*Maximom *- when we were having our embies frozen we were told that there was a 50% thaw rate and that is exactly what we had overall. We had 18 snowbabies and 9 thawed successfully so try not to worry pet xx

I wanted to say thanks again for all your kind words yesterday as it really did help me

I hope that you are all doing well

Love
Pat
xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Pat - I glad you are feeling slightly more positive.  This is a positive visualisation that my acupuncturist gave me & it really helped me.  It's maybe a bit corny but it gave me such a nice feeling inside.  Read it slowly & try very hard to imagine.  She did this with me lying down with my eyes shut but obviously you need to read this to that will hardly work unless you can persuade DH to read you it.

Imagine yourself in 7 years time, it's early morning and you've just woke up.
The sun is shining through your curtains & the birds are singing.
It's your birthday and DH is already up making you breakfast.
You stretch & slowly get up out of bed.
You make your way into the bathroom to wash your face.
As you look up to the mirror, you see a wee post-it note,
on it reads 'Happy Birthday Mummy'

xxxxxxx


----------



## shoefairy

Hi 

I am going to Mr Kwong too.  How are you getting on?


----------



## patbaz

footprints thank you so much.  That is really beautiful.  It actually made me cry  Thank you xxx


----------



## Hopeful37

I think we all have shed a tear *Footprints* - thank you for sharing that with us   Hope you are doing okay and looking after yourself and each other  

Sorry to hear you are feeling so rotten *Pat* - not nice at all, and crap timing eh..take care and get well soon 

*Maximom* - lovely to hear from you and sorry to hear that you have not been yourself, but can totally recommend counselling....I went last summer before started all txt, with hubby...as was struggling to cope and was beginning to affect our relationship. It was arranged through work as opposed to the clinic, but done us the world of good...gives you great coping techniques that can use in any situation in your life. Sensible to take time out of work too, if it helps things....wont be long now until your transfer


----------



## mmcm

Hello girls

Footprints-that is the nicest thing someone has ever said, i have tears in my eyes, hopefully some day we will all see that!!!

Patbaz, Glad you are feeling more positive today, keep up the spirit, u fell pregnant before and it will happen again!!!

Maximom dont worry about work, totally not worth it, if i was lucky again thats the first thing im doing, getting out of the stress of work,so fair play take the time to relax.

Hello to Hopeful ,MissE,Velma, Jillyhen and to anyone ive missed,

Girls quick question do you have to wait longer to test withfor a FET than a fresh or when is the earliest you can test?


----------



## patbaz

mmcm - I left this on the fet thread for you.  it might answer your questions

This is what happens in a 2 day transfer:
> 1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing.
> 2dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
> 3dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 4dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 5dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining.
> 6dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining.
> 7dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining. Tue
> 8dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells.
> 9dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood.
> 10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops.
> 11dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops.
> 12dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT.
>
> This is what happens in a 3 day transfer:
> 1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
> 2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
> 8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT
>
> This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):
> 1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
> 6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning/afternoon ladies
Pat how are you hun..   Hang on to mummy wee bubs

Footprints, that was lovely i had tears in my eyes when i read it.
mmcm how you feeling?
I came back from my sisters last nite ad oh my what a rough sailing, there was school kids on it and a few where sick..
Have my babies back home, a friend kept the dog and the cat was in a cattery.. 
hello to all you other lovely ladies..
Im sure where everyone is on their journey..

Jillyhen xx


----------



## mmcm

Hi girls

its a little quiet on here this last week, where is everyone gone to?

Jillyhen- feel nothing at all, ive tested every day from thurs as i knew 7 days after my fresh cycle that i as pregnant because it was a blast and so was this transfer. lister told me to test 9 days after ET, so 9 days is tomoro, its completely negative tonite so i know its bad news, but sure what can i do,just wasnt meant to be this time either, but im going to soldier on and try another fresh cycle....and just hope and pray, 

I have my review next wed for the lister so i think im going to cycle there again or possible Serem, i have heard alot of good reports but its the lister for now.... 

i have a biocornate utetus so i kinda am aprehensive to get this lukd at. personally i have lost faith after this cycle, freezing was a disaster!!!!

Sorry girls this is a me post and not like me i usually pull myself together but i can never see myself as a mummy!!!!


----------



## patbaz

Mmcm from what I have been told frostiness take a little longer to develop huni so it's not over yet. Also I was told to do hpt first thing in the morning as at this stage there is only a small amount of hgc in urine so it's most concentrated in you morning wee. I have everything crossed for you petal xx


----------



## mmcm

Thanks pat for your wee mail xx


----------



## hopewishpray

hi ladies 
Hope everyone is having a nice weekend  
mcmm im keeping everything crossed for you it could be to early to test just yet    
Footprints your post was lovely i will def try keep tat thought over next few weeks  
hello to all the other girls my head is like mush at the moment so i apologise for anyone i jave forgot  
Pat you were right after 1 injection the bleeding stopped thank goodness didnt think it would at all    im now on day 4 of injections i have my first scan on mon (day 6) so hopefully all goes well can i ask girls is their anything i should be doing to help lining and my wee eggies grow?  
Also how thick do they like your lining to go? just so i know how things are going at scan on mon!!
hope x


----------



## patbaz

Hopewishpray that's great that the bleeding stopped . I was told to take 5 brazil nuts every day and to drink freak pineapple juice ( not concentrate). Do not eat fresh pineapple as there is bromine in it which is bad for ladies trying to conceive!!  Also keep a hot water bottle on your tummy as it stimmates the follies apparently. Also make sure you drink plenty of fluids. The RFC like your lining to be between 7 - 10 mm. Good luck babe. xx


----------



## patbaz

That should say fresh pineapple juice. Damn phone !!!


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hi girls

hope everyone is well 

lost as to where you all are with tx but have my fingers crossed for you ladies 

so i have my appt for my review with the rfc already. quite shocked as they are usually so slow. i tested bfn on the 10th april but didnt send the letter back until the 24th and the appt is for the 7th june. 
what im wondering is 'how long from signing for fet is it until tx actually starts again?'


----------



## patbaz

Hi Danni I signed in Nov and the RFC was closed for 5  weeks in december and I got my letter to start with march af and I had et on Thursday past. So I think that the wait is between 2 & 3months so best of luck sweetie xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Thankyou very much pat, could you also tell me how much a cycle costs if you dont mind? this is the first time we will be paying ourselves.

i have been reading your diary and im really hoping that it ends with a positive


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Danni
We had our review after a failed ICSI cycle at the start of April and I was told that FET waiting times were short at the moment approx 8 weeks.  I was speaking to one of the consultants last Monday and he told me it is 12weeks. I rang the RFC waiting list team as we are now at week 7 and was told We would be getting a letter in June for treatment in July. I tried to find out if it would be early June or late and she said "June at some point"  We were sent out a price list during our ICSI(that was private at RFC) and I am pretty sure the cost of FET was 1500 and apparently there are additional costs for the meds. That's great that you didn't have to pay for your last FET. Hope you are keeping well.
Patbaz-how are you getting on now sweetie?
Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Thanks for the info yellowhope  just trying to budget things at the minute, probably no holiday this year though  because our fresh nhs cycle was abanded due to the dreaded ohss and then my surgery i didnt have et so the fet cycle was still part of the nhs cycle i think lol even though it was almost a year later 
how are you hun?


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Danni
I'm doing pretty good. Had a second lap. last week so have been off work recovering. Slept all around the clock after it day and night.  Going back to work on Tuesday so will be enjoying my last day off tomorrow....We are on the waiting list for our first FET so we are hoping that it will be easier on us than the fresh cycle.  I've had one of my tubes clipped so hopefully this will aid implantation next time.  We were surprised after our last cycle how quickly the review came around.  We had been told it would be 12 weeks, and not wanting to waste time we saw the Dr privately. The day after we had paid for that privately an appointment arrived for the review which would have been free as part of the cycle for 3 weeks later instead of the 12 we had been told.  I really do think it pays to keep in touch with the waiting list team as admin is definately not their strong point!


----------



## patbaz

Hi Danni and yellowhope

I am doing ok up and down. You know the way the2ww drives you nuts. My fet cost £1500 and then the meds cost £37. My meds were progynova and crinone gel. So not too expensive for the drugs but cost of fet itself has gone up by £450. It went up in Jan which peed me off as we should've been having fet in dec but it is what it is. 

Yellowhope. How are you after your op huni

mmcm how are you babe??

Morning to all the other lovely ladies on here. I will be back later

Love
Pat
xxx


----------



## mmcm

Hello Girls

As expected and knew all along the FET hadnt worked got BFN. im disheartened and sad but sure what is for me wont pass me and have to keep my head upwards and onwards isnt that what they say 

Patbaz really hope this works out for u this time,

Yellowhope good luck and hope FET happens soon

Hello to Danniboots, Miss E, Shenagh, Hopeful, and anyone ive missed xx


----------



## patbaz

Mmcm. I am so sorry huni. There are no words to help petal but I will keep you in my prayers. Take care of you and dh xxx


----------



## hopewishpray

mmcm im so sorry honey   hope you and dh are ok   
pat thanks for the info ive been munching on brzil nuts and drinking lots of water  
Atm i had my scan this morning with Dr williamson she said everything is looking good and showed me i had few wee follies either side some a good size and some smaller she said im stimming well and to keep on same dose as on schedule and im up for final scan friday eeee its getting so close now


----------



## patbaz

thats greatnews hopewishpray     I hoep that you get some really juicy follies on Friday.

AFM the 2ww is driving me     already how on earth am I going to get through another 10 days??

I hope that the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well

love 
Pat
xxx


----------



## Cather1ne

I think it maybe all over for me. Due to test on Friday but started bleeding today. Have period type pains and it is getting heavier.

Very down but not defeated yet. 
One day it will happen for us..... I hope x


----------



## patbaz

Catherine I am so sorry huni. Please look after yourself and remember we are all here when you need us xx


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls
MMcM-Sorry to hear that the FET didn't work  It's one day at a time xx
Catherine-hang in there, one of the nurses in the RFC told me last time that it's very common to bleed in early pregnancy.  Keep taking the progesterone as prescribed and try to rest up as much as possible  
Patbaz-you should try to plan each day with little mini assignments like getting your hair done, go for a manicure,read a new book that you have been meaning to start.  Buy a mountain of magazines and spend a day reading them.  I think another great distracting pastime is to google exotic holiday destinations to see where you might want to go in the future.  I get lost in the limitless possible options. 2ww is a killer but distraction does help a lot...
Hopewishpray-Dr Williamson is lovely and it's great to know everything is coming along nicely

Hi to all the other Girls 
AFM-back to work tomorrow, it has to be done. That said if I win the euromillions at the weekend it could be my last week working


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, I haven't been on FF in ages - hope you're all well.

Patz - can't believe you're PUPO!!  Wishing you that long-deserved BFP hun      The 2ww is an absolute head melter! Are you off work or are you keeping yourself busy.  I got a sick line for 3 weeks for our last FET and I just hibernated for the whole time - I slept, watched dvs, ate a mountain of choc and read every gossip mag known to man   How I survived, I don't know!

Catherine, I'm sorry to read about your belleding, but it mightn't be over hun - as Yellow said, bleeding is common in early pregnancy and so is cramping - I hope it works out for you hun XX  

Mmc, I'm sorry to read about your BFN - nothing we say can really alleviate the heartbreak pet, but you will get the strength to move on.  Do you have any embies left?   

Danni, good to hear that you're going for your FET soon - that was quick for RFC - it usually takes flippin months!  Hope this will be your time XXX

Hope that's great news about your wee follies - when's e/c?  It's so exciting for you   

Hello to everyone - Jilly, Yellow, Misse, Footprints and anyone else I've missed - there's so many on here and I can't keep up   

AFM, started pill last Monday, paid for treatment on Tuesday (it's bizarre that you can only phone RFC on Tues from 7-9 to pay for treatment  )  and am just waiting on letter for planning appointment.  Lady on phone said could be last week June/ first week July for e/c so timing really couldn't be any better as will be off work for summer!  Please God this is our time      I'm trying desperately to be good - cutting out vino, choc etc and am failing miserably!  Maybe when I get planning appointment date it'll all seem more real.


----------



## MissE

Hello lovely ladies, how are you all doing? Havent posted much but have been reading and following all your journeys.

Pat hope you are staying strong. Really praying this is the one huni.       

mmcm so sorry to read your news huni. Take some time and look after yourself. Good luck with your review.  

Cather1ne sorry to read your news huni, we are here when you need us. Take care of yourself.  

Jilly how are you getting on huni? Hope you are well.   Did you have a nice time away? I bet your furbabies are glad to have you home. Definitely gonna have to get a day sorted to meet up with you and mollycat soon.

Yellow hope all went well with your surgery and fingeras crossed getting your tube clipped will help with the next cycle. Make sure you feel 100% before going back to work.  

Hope great to hear your scan went well, hope those follies continue to grow big and juicy.      

Dannii good luck for your review, hope you dont have to wait too long to get started again.       

Maximom hope you are doing ok. Sorry to hear you havent been feeling yourself lately. This is a tough journey and it is definitely a good idea to make use of the fertility counselling services. Hopefully talking things through will help you feel better.  

Hopeful how are you doing sweetie? Hope everything goes well with your upcoming tx.      

Tessy how are you doing huni? How are you feeling about this next cycle?  Great that it is all starting and that the timing seems to be spot on for your time off work. Definitely think we wont be too far apart during this cycle. Good luck huni, am praying so hard for you.        

Shenagh how are you doing? Hope everything goes well with your tx.     

A big hi to everyone i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## Cather1ne

Thanks girls. You are all so lovely. Tonight my tears won't stop x


----------



## patbaz

Hi tessykins. Great to hear from you again. I have taken 3 weeks off and school have a sub in gp wrote sickline which gave impression that I was having an op. I am slowly going mad but should be used to it at this stage lol

Not long til you start huni are you nervous Regardless of my outcome I will be watching out for you xx

Hey MissE how are you sweetie??


----------



## Tessykins

Hi Patz, I'm really excited abouit starting again, but bricking it at the same time!!  That's great that you got the time off - makes such a difference.  Are you primary or secondary?  I'm secondary and we're starting to wind down now with older ones on study leave.  

Misse, what's the next step for you?  When have you to go back to Lister?

Ach Catherine     I hope you're ok my love.  Please try and hold out till otd - you really don't know hun XXXX


----------



## MissE

Hi Tessy, it is such a nerve wrecking time starting again. Praying this is the one. I'm on the pill at the minute, was back in lister fridaay week ago for bloods. Have a telephone consult on wednesday to get results of natural killer cells. Started thyroxine last wednesday to try to lower thyroid results. Have to arrange a scan in next week or 2 and if all well then move on to dr.

Pat i'm good thanks huni. Feeling quite relaxed at the minute. Glad to hear you got some time off to relax during 2ww.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Afternoon ladies

Catherine, im so sorry hun hang in there..

MissE we will def have to meet up soon...

Tessy, will be cycle buddies??

Sorry for a quick post, im finishing work in 20 mins and ive loads to do..

We are up today for planning appt had to raid the bank of mum & dad last night.. Feeling a bit apprehensive this time..

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen good luck petal this is your time babe


----------



## mmcm

Hello girls

Catherine-so sorry pet big hugs, chin up xx really thinking of you, its so so tough....

Patbaz-Hope the 2ww is been good to you, and you are taking lots of rest,

Jillyhen, good to see that you are on the road to the planning appointment good luck, so when do you hope to get started ?

Miss E- hopefully the NK tests show what ur looking for,

Tessy good to see your on the road again , hopefully this will be the one

Hopewish,Yellowhope big hello hope you are both keeping well, and to anyone ive missed hello 

Afm- have review tomorrow with the lister, dont know what tomorrow will bring.....feeling down in myself as my sister just rang me to say that she had her 12 week scan and my SIL is been induced tomorow, i dont let on to any1 how actually gutted i am about this FET but im crying inside just continual heartache xx


----------



## patbaz

Big hugs mmcm. I so wish things had been different for you. I hope that you get some answers at review tomorrow xxx


----------



## Cather1ne

Hi MMCM

This is the so tough. My sil has had two in the time we have been trying. She is 3 years younger than me. My eyes filled up with tears everytime I held my nephew for a long time. I only have one friend in the same situation as me and I met her through this wonderful website. 

It is such a huge disappointment after all the hard work of eating healthily, no alcohol, sprays, injections, scans etc which have taken over my life.

Thinking about you today and I hope it goes well with the Lister tomorrowxx

Love to all the other current cyclers x


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies

I'm going to apologise in advance as this is a me post!!

Had my planning appt today drove all the way up thinking I was coming home with my schedule n drugs!! When I was called down the nurse starting going over things only to say that treatments where being put off as origin is closing for 2 weeks & aren't doing anything at the min so after all that I won't be starting drugs till start of July which has kinda mucked up our summer plans. 

I said to her why didn't someone ring to cancel today and that I had to take leave plus drive up plus we where diverted due to an accident.

They apparently rang some but not others!!

Rant over!!

Catherine it's so hard when you hear of birth/pregnancy announcements.

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Oh Jillyhen I am so sorry they messed you about. There is no excuse for not phoning you!!

Cather1ne I know exactly what you mean my sil has had 3 one after the other as soon as she decide they were going to try. She complained to me when she told us about her first saying it had taken a full six months to get pg and it was so hard on her grrrrr it makes me mad!!!


----------



## confused123

jilly not great news, but admire your strength 
catherine i am sorry things have not worked out this time/ unfortunately our route is different and every day we hear good news on this website and gives us strength. I have had 5 births since my two miscarriages this year including my SIL. my two friends that ivf have worked for are an inspiration. some days i find very had but pity is harder.  
mmcm i am sorry to hear things have not worked out
i am waiting on private appointment from royal but having another go till after misscarriage tests review in july


----------



## mmcm

Jilly hen-i probably would have ended up canceling and going to another clinic in complete rage, they just cany do that to ppl, waste of leave and everything gggrrr, hang in there 6 weeks wont b long coming around hope its fast for you xx

confused hello hun hope your good and hanging in there, miscarriages are so so tough... i didnt know which was worse not getting pregnant on this cycle or getting pregnant and miscarrying, wodnt wish this on my worst enemy!! but we are here to talk about it, thnkin of u,

catherine hunnie be kind to yourself u really derserve to be and to hubby really tough time xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Sorry for lack of personals and ME post but I had spent ages putting reply together and then blinkin' laptop crashed one me!! Was updating software on iPhone at time - only just finished installing now and in bed...but promise to write personal messages in morn when get into work

Just wanted to let u know that DH had his SSR today and they managed to retrieve plenty of swimmers - were even able to freeze some which is even better news. They then successfully thawed 9 of my eggs and were injecting them this a'noon. Will get a call in morn to hear how many have fertilised, so please please cross everything for us xxx


----------



## Cather1ne

Jilly - I can't believe the way you have been treated. It is not fair to allow you to mentally prepare yourself for tx only to find out it has been postponed. 

Confused - It is so good to read the happy stories that it really can work. People do not think before they speak - I just bite my tongue. 

Hopeful - very best of luck for good news tomorrow. Great that hubby got on so well today.

mmcm - thanks for msg chick xx

I am in a better place tonight.

Thank Girls xx


----------



## patbaz

Hopeful that's brilliant news. I have everything crossed for your little eggies to fertilise in the love lab tonight xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Hopeful, brill news..

CAtherine how are you?

Sorry for the quick post..

Im still raging hardly slept last night..  ive now rang gcrm and getting their pack in the post tonite.. They have a satellite clinic here and i would just have to go over for e/c & transfer..

Just have to get copy of my results now..

Jillyhen x


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen. I can understand how you are so mad I would be too. I have heard great things about gcrm a few girls in the other threads have cycled there and got their BFP so if that's what you want to do. Go for it xx


----------



## Velma

Sorry haven't been on much!


MissE - good luck fro results today hun!! Hope you get some answers!


Tessy - good luck with this cycle hun!


Pat congrats on being on 2WW hope the rest of it goes in quicker hun!


Cather1ne - i am So sorry hun really hope its not over!


Jilly - hope you got on well at planning app!


mmcm - good luck at review - i know it is so hard watching other's dreams come true and hearing the anouncements etc but your time will come hun - try and focus on how your life is gonna change - can't remember who posted the lovely message about the postit on the mirror 'Happy birthday Mummy'.


Hopeful fab news - all crossed for you! hope there are plenty huni!


Hoping there is some fab news soon on here, big hugs to all feeling very low and good luck to those cycling and waiting on 2WW.   


Velma x


----------



## Lolly123

Hi All,

Sorry to jump in, I don't post that often but lurk on a daily basis.

I just wanted to let Jillyhen know that we were is exactly the same position last week, myself and DH went down to Origin last Wednesday morning and they told us that they had a HFEA inspection that recommended they close for a few weeks in June to sort their administration problems. They apologised saying that we should have been called on Tueday to cancel the appointment. We weren't happy as we live nearly 40 miles away and we both had taken leave from work.

We just decided yesterday not to go back and I made an appointment with the salelite clinic for GCRM. 

Lolly


----------



## Jillyhen

Lolly

We are same!! We live in Coleraine plus there was a crash on the Ballymena/Antrim line and we where diverted..

Im still in shock!!

I think gcrm are going to get a wee hit from origin patients..

SO yo mind me asking who are you seeing & havent you requested your results etc from origin?

Do gcrm have a strict bmi??

Jillyhen


----------



## Lolly123

Hi Jilly,

We haven't requested our results from Origin yet, but because I had treatment in the Royal last year they took my hospital number and  the doctor we are seeing, who works in the Royal ( I cant remember his name), will get all my notes from them.
I am not sure about the BMI requirements, GCRM said they would send me out all the information, and medical associates are also sending me out some forms.

We don't have any faith in the Origin anymore and as this will probably be our last go we want to make sure that we give it our best shot.

Lolly


----------



## Cather1ne

Hi Girls

I requested a pack from Glasgow too. The satellite clinic is at Medical associated which is off the Lisburn Road. Dr Traub, Agbagje and McFaul are the link doctors. Monitoring is now included in the cost. You only travel for the collection and transfer. I would be interested to know the best way to travel and where to stay etc. 

I know it is all over for me and when I am ready round 2 will be with GCRM.

Cx


----------



## Velma

Hi girls, 


just reading about origins and a friend of mine is in same boat, her treatment was extended because of some issues and now i think its going to correspond with the closure. What is the situation are they just gonna close and stop everyone's treatment at that stage go over?? I am totally shocked that this seems to be happening. My heart goes out for you all!


Velma x


----------



## hellsbells26

Hi Everyone

I too seldom post but lurk regularly - sound like a stalker   

We were hoping to try IUI at CAH. Been downregging since March but haven't been able to start because of Missing AF, cysts and high estrogen. Getting v frustated now and am considering going straight to IVF as just had another birthday. Have to get DH on board. He's hopeful that IUI eod work for us again but I don't want to waste any more time. 

Anyway have been to Origin for consultant and DH wasn't impressed and tbh I felt Like I wasn't really listened to. Contacted Glasgow there now for info and contacted Origin for copy of DH's  results. lady was fine about it said she'll drop them in post.

Good luck and   to everyone.
Hels


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi all

Hellsbells, we had never any problems with origin, i found them great...

Did she say if there was a fee for results??

Lolly,
Did you have to wait long for your appt?

When i looked online i saw Dr McManus was one of the consultants and i panicked i dont want to see her!!

Is Dr Adabje the dreamy one?? lol

Velma

It depends what stage you are at.. I had a wee inkling summit was up and the waiting room was empty and its normally busy.

Jillyhen


----------



## hellsbells26

Hi Jillyhen she never mentioned a charge. Prob as I needed only one result. I have an appointment with Dr McManus in Monday. What should I expect? I'lm sure Origin are great. Still undecided. 
Will you keep us updated about Glasgow?

Hels


----------



## Lolly123

Hi all, 

Jillyhen - I got an appointment for the 11th June, but couldnt take it because we are on holidays, the next available one after that was for the 25th June. It is £250 for that appointment and I was afraid to ask how much it would cost after that.
I went there years ago and seen Dr Truab, but he wasnt avalable so I think I am seeing Dr Agbagje. The lady in reception said they were really busy as there were a lot of people going to GCRM.

Looking forward to getting started again, even though it is a little later than planned.

Lolly.


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Lolly

I wonder if i should ring them now to arrange an appt??

Can you give me their nummber?

I would love to get started asap!! It may well be that im starting in july

Jillyhen


----------



## Lolly123

Hi Jilly,  I am hoping to get started as soon as aswel, I had everything arranged around starting with my June AF in Origin, so it would be nice not having to put too much off.
The number of Medical Associates is 028 90382202.

Lolly


----------



## wee emma

i think the satellite clinic looks great, you only have to go over to glasgow once for ec and et and their results are better than origin too. I think origin are a rip off to be honest.

may i ask, do any of you know which tests i need to ask my gp to do? (we're going to go do IVF in cyprus).


----------



## mmcm

Hello girls

Jillyhen im so annoyed for you thats hateful that they can do that , mess with ur plans,,,, maybe its just the reason to move clinic and go to gcrm, i hear they are fantastic... this could make all the difference... as for BMI i dont know if they are strict i think they are strict with FSH levels they treat levels of under 10 would that be right??

Lolly123 & Hellsbells and Catherine hope gcrm is for you all and get ur long awaited BFP 

Velma- hope pregnancy is treating you well and your feeling good,

Patbaz-how is the 2ww treating you so far, really hope them wee embroyos are struggling in tight for a 9 mths hideoutxx

Hopeful hope you get some good news and they fertilise and toes crossed for you hun

Miss E-hope your tests went well, i had review with them today also,good luck hun

Shenagh-any results yet from the lister?

Hello to anyone ive missed, my head isnt with it at the moment....

AFM-Had review today and went well with the lister, i can start again straight away but i asked him about a possible Hysteroscopy to see about my biocornate possible septate uterus, he said might be a good idea, it costs £2800.00 and then flights and accomadation, kinda want to get cycling again before the mad rush of olomypics as it will be a nitemare with flight prices and accomadation or possibly wait on my NHS cycle, ? decisions / decisions


----------



## mmcm

Girls 

Do any of you know any many cycles you can have without losing your NHS cycle, do the rfc count frozen cycles or just fresh?

Thanks if anyone knows xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Lolly

I rang and got an appt for the 11th June, i cudve been seen next thur if i wanted!! I was hoping to start with June af also but its not looking like it now, my af was due yesterday which wudve meant my day 21 would be the 5th June!! I might speak to hubby tonite to see about next thurs!!

Have rang origin and asked about getting copies of all our results, im to send a letter in and she will send them out when she recieves them! Im sure they are getting plenty of calls.

Wee Em glad you have finally got a clinic sorted..


mmcm im sorry i cant help you with your quiery... I have a wee inkling its 2!!

I cant remember what my fsh levels where..

Jillyhen x


----------



## Cather1ne

Mmcm

Hi Mrs

You are eligible for NHS if-

You have had no more than 3 previous unsuccessful cycles, this includes FET
You do not have 5 or more frozen embryos in storage - in which case your NHS treatment must be a FET
BMI under 35
You become in eligible the day before your 40th birthday.

This was taken from my offer letter dated Dec 2011.

Cx


----------



## Lolly123

Hi Jilly, l 

It all sounds like all systems go, we could have got an earlier appointment but we wont be back from holidays until the 23rd June, so I wanted to wait until after that. I was hoping to start with my July AF but it can so irregular it is sometimes hard to predict.

I most ring Origin tomorrow and get a copy of my notes.

I got the information pack in the post today from GCRM but haven't had a chance to go over it. It all seems to be happening so quick, we only decided on this yesterday.

Lolly.


----------



## MissE

hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

mmcm glad your consult went well. Take some time to think your options through.  

Jilly hope you get all the info you need to make a decision.  

Lolly good luck with your cycle.     

Wee emma good luck witrh your upcoming cycle, really hope you get your bfp.  

Cather1ne hope you are ok huni.  

Velma hope you are doing well and all is going well with your pregnancy.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Had my phone consult today, have high nk cells so need steroids during tx. Feel like this is progress. 

Emma xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Sorry to hear that Origin is messing you around girlies. Not good at all...miss E, that's great news about your test results - well, in terms of now knowing why ur txt was failing and that u can now address it in the hope of having a successful cycle this time. U are now on ur way xxx

Just quick update tonite from me as been busting my gut in work this week to get funding applications in on time, plus not been sleeping well with all worry of DH's SSR and my frozen eggs - so fit for nothing! Got call this morn to confirm that 7 out of 9 eggs survived thaw, and of remainder, 4 manages to fertilise. Got mixed feelings about it as had hoped to get more as they suggested they would then go to day 5, but now confirmed that they will do transfer on day 3, as cant risk leaving any longer. Should be grateful I know given the way sperm was retrieved and fact that using frozen eggs....just stressing now that will lose some more between now and Friday!! Dreading update call in morning. Please please cross everything and send me some positive vibes xxxx


----------



## hellsbells26

Hopeful got everything crossed for you. X x


----------



## patbaz

MissE thats great that you have got your results hopefully this will sort out your previous problems huni   

Hopeful I am keeping everything crossed for you huni so here are some positive vibes huni          

Tessy & Cather1ne I am a primary school teacher (have worked in secondarytoo)so I am glad to be off these few weeks  

AFM had a bit of a wobble again today but am ok again.  The 2ww is the most madening time   

Hope everyone else is well

Love
Pat
xxx


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi there hope you dont mind me joining in have been reading through this thread everyday but never post on it till now  

Jillyhen i noticed ur comment about not wanting Dr McManus - y is this if u dont mind me asking? She is who i am seeing   so far i found her ok

Started the pill today   and have to ring tomorrow to accept my offer and go from there although not sure wot to expect at same time   

magicbaby x


----------



## patbaz

Welcome magicbaby nad good luck with your tx


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls

Hopeful-Wishing you the best of Luck for tomorrow!!   
MissE-that clinic seems really good,can't wait to see how you get on, reading on the other forums The Lister seems so progressive compared to the clinics here.
Jilly-thats terrible the way Origin did that to you. Don't worry if you do see Dr McManus in Medical associates.  I have been there a few times with the other gynos.  She would be as nice as pie when you meet her, you'd probably not recognise her.  They have all the time in the world for you when you go there. 
Catherine-I'm so sorry honey,it is one day at a time. It will get better. I bled well before my otd on last cycle too.  
Hellsbells-Good luck in deciding which clinic.
Lolly-It really is exciting once you decide which clinic to go with. 
WeeEmma- I'm sure Cyprus will be lucky for you.
MMcM-I'm not sure I would bother telling the RFC about your FET.  If you thought it might jeopardise your HS go it wouldn't be worth it. Just because you have funded your own treatment I don't see why you should not get your free go with them. Personally I think it's unethical for them to exclude people who have had 3 failed cycles. After all there are many, many women on here who get the BFP after 4 or 5 cycles. If you were living in Scotland or in many parts of England you would get 3 full cycles and FET's after each one if you had the spare embryos.  Hope you are ok honey. 

Hi to all the other Girls


----------



## lana c

Hi ladies, am new to posting on the threads so hope you don't mind me joining in! I am currently on the waiting list for rfc, however given the long wait have decided to go privately. Had referral in for origin however told we wouldn't be seen till july. Have appointment for medical associates in belfast for gcrm 11th june. Wondering if there is any waiting times from registration visit? Also is there anyone going this route? Feel a bit lost at the moment! Feels like the longest journey ever and as this is my first experience of icsi am daunted by everything!  Any advice would be soo helpful! Hope everyones journey is going well!


----------



## Cather1ne

Welcome Lana. I have found FF to be a massive support throughout this emotional journey. Glasgow has a super reputation and I am def going to go there for round two. 

Best wishes
Cx


----------



## patbaz

Hi girls looks like it might be all over for me . Just been to toilet and (tmi warning) I had a lump of crinone mixed with what can only be described as dark tissue when I wiped. I am devastated as dh says this is our last go as we can't afford any more tx. I know that it is early and I don't test for a week but I don't see how a anything could be left in there


----------



## Cather1ne

Don't rule out an implantation bleed Pat. It is too early to give up on it. Try and stay positive xxx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks Cather1ne but there was no blood it was literally like a dark lump of tissue. So sad today


----------



## hellsbells26

Patbaz really hope your fears turn out to be unfounded.


----------



## patbaz

Thanks hellsbells but I am finding it tough to find any positivity at all


----------



## Sparkleheart

Pat was it like kind of glob-like (!) tissue bits, almost black mixed with purpley/red??  Please try not to get disheartened yet, I had what I just described from about 5 or 6 days past 3DT.  Are you 7DP 3DT with a FET?  I have heard FET embies take that wee bit longer to implant so it really could actually be a good thing.  Prior to our successful cycle I had always bled a few days before test day so obviously was not too happy to see any sort of blood or whatever it was mixed with the crinone!  It happened for a few days or certainly 2 or 3 if I remember rightly and then think it stopped but came back the night before OTD!  I thought that was it of course but it wasnt and I'm now 29 weeks pg.  I know its hard to stay positive when you see something like that but I just wanted to let you know its not necessarily the end, all sorts of weird stuff can come out with that crinone!  I really hope it all works out for you.
x


----------



## mmcm

Hello 

Patbaz-stay positive, i have always read that as long as its not red, ur fine, brown is good, hopefully implantation, really hoping for you hun, stay positive and get loads of rest, xx

Sparkleheart, really nice to see ur 29wks pregnant, best of luck for the next 11...

yellowhope i know your right, im going to wait on the nhs cycle now , hope you are feeling good

Lana c welcome hunnie, wishing u luck for planning with the gcrm,

Hellsbells and catherine hello x

MissE-so glad u got to hear that they can help u with NK, fantastic, really hope this is the answer, good luck hun

AFM-rang the rang and didnt want to talk to the admin team, but got talking to the waiting list team and they said im due to get reactivated on 1st june but the girl cud do it as i was so close to 1st June, ive a scan next thurs and planning appointment next thurs,i cud only defer this once or id go back on the list for 12mths again, wasnt taking that chance so its all been happening this week,.prob wont get started for a few months but sure be glad of the break,


----------



## wee emma

oh pat, don't give up yet, i had allsorts of ick with my first go       

have changed my mind with cyprus, it seemed to be too complicated and i'm not a captain clipboard so i think i'd make a mess of it somehow.

so its off to see Dr Agbagje on the 11th of June   

so excited i have flutterby's.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How are we all?

Patb, big hugs hun hang in there...

Lana
Welcome hun, we are all in the same boat.. I was hoping to start cycle no 3 with origin and like you ive been told that it would be July before we got started. After all the palava on tues we decided on gcrm so we are heading that way also.. I have my appt on the 11th June..

Magic, i just found her very sharp!! Maybe its just me....

Yellow, sparkle, mmcm how are you ladies?

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Sparkle that's almost exactly what it was like except no purple or red I am so panicked right now I feel sick. Really bad ad pains now as well getting worse by the minute


----------



## Sparkleheart

Pat try not to panic, thats good if it sounds like it was similar to what i had.  i had cramps for the few days that i had the coloured crinone.  it really could be implantation pains.  i know you're scared, the 2WW is so awful mentally and emotionally.  Think you really need to try and take your mind off it.  are you just at home?  if so maybe try and just get out of the house.  i have gotten myself in some terrible tizzes just ruminating over and over on something and making my panic worse.  could you go and visit someone or even just nip into town maybe, anything to just stop the thought patterns you are having at the mo.  dont let your thoughts overwhelm you, they are only thoughts so just because you can think something does not mean it will happen.  i really do understand your fear and panic, this cycle was very likely our last go as i dont think i could have done it anymore, so i know you have a lot riding on this.  try to breathe, focus and stay positive.  hope you are ok x


----------



## wee emma

pat are you a week in? with my go, i had really sharp af pains about a week after, couldn't sleep because if them. Don't give up hope, hang on and like sparkleheart says, try to distract yourself


----------



## Magicbaby

Evening all
phoned today to accept my offer at RFC an i now have an app next week so it looks like im on my way   this is our time

Have heard of 2 more pg today an all i can think of is why cant that be me   and also one of the girls in work went into labour no news yet tho   

Pat really hoping you get the result you deserve     

Jillyhen she can be abrupt alright but i think i needed her to be with me when i first saw her in order to give me the kick up the butt to loose weight as ive now done it! 

Seems strange having to lose weight in order to put it on with a bump i hope   

Goodluck to all you other girls whereever you are in ur tx 

Magicbaby


----------



## patbaz

Girls thanks for today.  Sparkle I took myself off shopping but wasn't a pleasant experience as I was feeling so ****ty.  All I bought was knickers, I am so boring.  I am still having af pains though and positivity is well gone at this stage.

Dh and I decided that if there is no af by Monday I will start testing as I will be 11dp3dt and will keep testing until I get either BFP or af whichever comes first.  I have a feeling I know which one will win out 

Sorry for being such a pain girls

Good luck to everyone on this thread.  I hope that someday we will all get our beautiful little bundles of joy

Love
Pat
xxx


----------



## MissE

Pat darling i really hope and pray it is implantation. I am sure your head is away but i really pray you get that much deserved BFP. Sending you loads of love and stacks of                                     

Sparkle huni how are you? Hope all is going well with you.  

Magicbaby and lana good luck with your upcoming txs.       

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Pat, please, please, please don't give up!  Today wouuld make you 6+3 (is that right?)  which would be the absolute perfect time for implantation.  On our last FET I had cramping and dark/ brownish/ pinkish crinone discharge at the exact same time and I got a BFP.  I definitely wouldn't be expecting af so soon as you're on crinone and I take it you're on progynova too so this seems a really good sign.  Please try to relax hun, though I know it's easier said that done XXXXXX       

Wow Sparkle!  I can't believe you're 29 weeks!!  How are you keeping pet? I bet you can't believe that you'll soon be a yummy mummy!  All the best love   

Misse, how are you love?  Hi Jilly, Wee Em, Magic, Catherine, Hopeful, mmcm, hellsbells, lana, wishful, lolly and anyone I've missed - it's all go on here and it looks like GCRM is going be inundated with Irish girls over the next few months!  That's great as I've also heard fab news about this place.

Girls, have you any advice for me?  I started the pill last week on day 1 of AF and I've been on it now for 11 days - I had AF as normal, but I've had light bleeding everyday since it stopped - sorry for tmi but it's pinkish/ brownish and jelly-like   I phoned the rfc today only to be dismissed by a very impatient nurse who told me that a lot of women bleed on the pill - that place does my bloody head in, they can't wait to get you off the phone!!!!!  The thing is, I was on the pill for years before I started tx (same pill as I've been prescribed - microgynon) and I never had any type of bleeding between periods.  Also, I had amh done weeks ago, RFC have the results but they won't give them out to me as, I quote 'They wouldn't mean anything to me and I'd only google the results and could get worried'. What the   !!  I have just given that place the guts of £4000 - you'd think the least they could do is give me a little bit of feedback.  

Sorry for the major rant girls - just to let you all know that the pill sends me round the bend (I was on it for years and was a raving lunatic)  I wonder if it's kicked in again


----------



## MissE

Tessy i'm good thanks. I am on microgynan too and have been having light staining for the last few days. I never had any problems on microgynan previously so i phoned nurses at lister yesterday to ask and they said it is very common to have breakthrough bleeding. She said not to worry as long as it is not heavy bleeding. Hope this helps settle you huni.  

Emma xx


----------



## Magicbaby

i too have been perscribed Microgynan i started yesterday - should i also expect this bleed then? I did read the leaflet with it and it said that some ppl may have a slight bleed between periods   
Does anyone know how long we stay on the pill? first timer here    

Magicbaby x


----------



## Cather1ne

Hi MagicBaby

I got onto my third pack of pill before I started spraying. I had a small breakthrough bleed a few days after finishing the pill. 

Hope this helps x


----------



## TBM

Hi ladies

Sorry to crash in, I have been following this thread for a while, looking some advice ladies specifically from Jillyhen and any other ladies who have recently switched to GCRM. I am in the same boat with the closure of Origin and thinking of changing to GCRM. I see some have mentioned Medical Associates in Belfast, are you able to go there for initial testing instead of having to travel to Glasgow for these? Many thanks


----------



## Velma

Girls i am so shocked so many of you have to move across the water to get the service you should be getting here - that is just awful but i wish you all the very best with those clinics!  


MissE so glad you have something to focus on and a new avenue to take stock of in this treatment is just makes you wonder about other clinics that just dont seem to care! Sounds like things are going well with this clinic.  


Pat i had bright red bleeding like a period when i was 8 weeks and all is fine with us - sometimes they never know just why you have bled etc, so stay positive - if its all over it will come quick enough huni so for now believe its working!    All crossed for you!


Hello to the newbies - not sure what else i've missed at mo!


Velma x


----------



## shenagh1

tbm welcome when I moved to one in London craigavon offered to do my scanning , bloods etc and all free of charge all I had to pay was for the belfast labs to speed them up x


----------



## patbaz

Welcome tbm this whole tx is crazy and makes you crazy. The girls on here are truly lovely and I would be totally lost without them. Good luck with your tx xx


----------



## TBM

Thank you ladies for the warm welcome and support it was invaluable, I had got myself into such a state this morning and it really helped to talk to girls who know exactly what I am going through.  After reading a lot of great advice on ff we have decided to go with gcrm.  I have lost all faith in Origin and the way the clinic did not tell us what was going on at our appt on 8 May and had to  read it on their website!!! Hopefully it will be a blessing for all us ladies who have had to switch clinics.  I was only going with Origin because it was in Northern Ireland, now feel we will be in much better hands with gcrm.  Thank you again x


----------



## Jillyhen

Afternoon ladies

Pat how are you hun?

Catherine hows you petal?

TBM, welcome to the mad house!! ( only jokin).. The lovely ladies on here are an absolute god send..

We in the same as you we have lost all faith in origin and are jumping to gcrm.. I didnt even see it on the website, wasnt till we where up we where told!! They shudve rang to cancel .. Ive wasted a half days leave which im trying to keep for my treatment..
Gcrm have a satellite clnic @ medical associates and there is 3 consultants there.. All the scan etc are done here and you onyl have to go to Glasgow for egg collection & transfer..

Hope this helps..

We are for the rugby in twickenham this weekend and im so excited but flippin typical af is 3 days late but the cramps are horrendous..

has anyone else anything nice planned..

Jillyhen


----------



## TBM

Thanks for the info on gcrm jillyhen, that is fantastic news there is now a satellite clinic in Belfast.  Did you request your notes from Origin? If so did they say how long it would take?


----------



## Cather1ne

Hi Girls

Looks like GCRM are going to busy with a lot of us. 

I tested this morning and no surprises a BFN. 

Jilly - I am much better now. Was quite a mess on Monday but am in a better place. Have a great time in London.

Cx


----------



## patbaz

Cather1ne sending you big hugs huni. There are no words that help and regardless of how well you prepare yourself for bfn it is still devastating. My prayers are with you petal xxx


----------



## yellowhope

Catherine-sending you a big  . Sorry about the BFN 
Patbaz-how is the 2ww going now?
Shenagh-thats great that Craigavon will scan you and do the blood tests. It will save you a small fortune.
Tbm-Welcome!!
Velma-hows it going?
Jilly-have a nice time in London.
Magicbaby-best of luck as you start treatment
MissE- how are you getting on now?
MMcM-hope you are good Mrs 

Hi to everyone else! Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Boo333

Hi lovely ladies

I have been lurking for weeks but not posting don't really know why just taking a break for a bit.  But I just had to say I am so shocked about what's going on with Origin.  I do believe GRCM looks like a good option going by their results.  Good luck to everyone heading there for treatment.  They'll certainly be busy!

Miss E -lister sounds like great clinic.  Wish we could all go there.  If I win the lottery I'll pay for us all to go there. 

Welcome to everyone who's new - good luck with your journeys.

Catherine sorry about your BFN.
Patbz fingers are cross for you.

Jilly hope you have a great time at the Rugby.

Sorry I probably missed loads of people out, but thinking of you all.

AFM - first appointment at RFC on Tuesday with Dr Traub (don't even know if its a man or a woman). Really hope its time to get started with treatment.  (Well on a waiting list at least).

Take care

Boo
xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi boo Traub is a man and he is very brusque. He has been compared to a used car sales man but he is very good at what he does!!  So good luck huni I hope that all goes well for you. xxxx


----------



## hopewishpray

hello ladies 
Pat how are you honey how is 2ww going?
Catherine im so sorry  
Boo i had dr traub he is quite abrupt but at the same time he is very good and honest with you if you have any questions  
tessy i had spotting on microgynon too and also when i came off it to sprays i bled heavily for 9days i was so worried and rang rfc a few times they said it was ok it was probably just i had a very thick lining aslong as you dont bleed after you have been stimming for a few days  its ok  
Well i had my final scan today i had br williamson again she said im all set for egg collection on mon at 11.30 she said on one side i have around 4/5 good sized eggies and on the other side one that is perfect size and a couple that arent quite their but she said should come on over the wknd     is that a good number of embryos? she didnt mention my lining so i presume its ok  
Hope everyone has a lovely wknd im working tommorow but off sunday   im getting nervous now about egg collection   is it sore?
Hope xxxx


----------



## mmcm

girls

had a long mail wrote earlier and i thought it posted so here goes again,

Shenagh any word on ur results from the lister, sumtimes u have to keap asking,

hopewishpray-please dnt worry about egg collection, i was sedated under general anesetic so i didnt feel anything but drink plenty of water after ,u do be very tender, so go easy b gud to ur self, little time to be spoiled, really hope u have lots of nice juicy eggs and they grow over the wend,fingers crossed xx

Boo-great that i have ur appointment on tues, at lest ul be on the list and feel like ur getn somewhere, they seem to b going pretty fast, i went on in nov and they re calling me me to start next week, dnt know how long il b on pill for...hope wont be long.gives u time to get urself in the right frame of mind,xx

Patbaz-really hope the 2ww is going ok, and u get bfp soon xx

Catherine really sorry, just do something nice for the wend and spend time wid dh xx

TBM-good luck with whichever clinic u decide xx

jillyhen hope u have a lovely end, get rid of that stress that origin caused xx

hello to misse, velma, hopeful 37 and anyone ive miss...

AFM-have been mailing prof and he thinks to leave everything in the uterus alone and if recurrent miscarrriages happen then will investigate and that the septate/biocornate uterus might not cause any trouble but if i do risk surgery that i cud end up losing my womb... i cried my heart out...seems just to be getting worse for me!!!!!!
just home from seeing my 1 day old niece she is so perect, i came home and said to dh, im so upset why cant we just get a litle bit of happiness......will my day ever come with all these other problems now i have!!!!!!

sorry for a me post


----------



## patbaz

afternoon girls - more staining today with dark brown / black stuff in the crinone gel.  It is really killing my PMA.  Its far too early to test as I am only 9dp3dt so earliest I can test is Monday
My (.)(.) are only sore at night and only tender during the day and af pains are gone out the window.  Why is life so hard and cruel?

Sorry for the downer

I hope that everyone else is well and doing something nice for the weekend

Love
Pat
xxx


----------



## hellsbells26

Patbaz


----------



## Cather1ne

Hi Pat

Thanks for msg. At the minute you are still in the game. I had a heavy bleed with AF pain for 48 hours. You don't have fresh blood. Hormones send your system crazy so don't give up hope and stay positive.

Get some more trashy mags. DH and I are cheering ourselves up with a cheeky Nando's.

Love C xxx


----------



## patbaz

Cather1ne nandos sounds good. Dh and I are going to local pub for dinner and to watch the rugby. Come on the ulster men . Don't normally like rugby but love sport and great to see local teams doing well


----------



## Hopeful37

Happy weekend, ladies - hope you are all having a nice one whatever you may be up to&#8230;I know, you probably thought that I had fallen off the face of the Earth, but I am alive and well (just about), and apologise for the lack of notices in recent times&#8230;work became so hectic as I had a £1 million funding application to submit before yesterday's ET and wasn't given much notice. Ended up wrecking myself and working night and day to get it completed so not had time or energy for much else really&#8230;.

Anyhow, quick update at my end, as I am sure you are wondering&#8230;as I said previously, they thawed 9 of my eggs on Tuesday following DH's successful SSR&#8230;only 7 of them survived and of the remainder, 4 managed to fertilise&#8230;.my heart was in my mouth each day waiting for clinic to ring with updates. Anyhow, to cut a long story short, we ended up with two good embies, while the other two were abit slow developing- apparently, to be expected given that they had been frozen. They have agreed to keep them going over the weekend in the hope that they can freeze them, and in meantime, have transferred the better two onto the mothership&#8230;.so I am officially PUPO - yippee!!   So excited but equally apprehensive at how things are going to pan out over the next couple of weeks. Work have been really supportive (need to be after me working my ass off for them this week!!) so I have the whole 2 weeks off - got signed off by GP. Just don't know how going to put time in&#8230;.have my Zita West CD to try to keep me calm and positive, but know its going to be difficult regardless! Just bit worried as although the two embies were grade 2, they only had 5 or 6 cells - apparently 8 cells are ideal, but again they suggested they are just a bit slow due to freezing - hope they are right&#8230;  

Okay, enough about me - ladies I am so sorry to hear about those who have been messed about with Origin lately (*Jillyhen, TBM*, etc.) - to be honest, I was losing patience with them in recent times&#8230;..they used to be so good at time-keeping, but lately I was waiting 30-40 mins before they took me for my scans - with little/no apologies!! Also, when went for ET yesterday, was originally supposed to go at 10.45am, but they rang me at 9.15am and asked if I could make it in for 10am instead&#8230;,luckily I am only 40 mins drive down the road, but still was a mad rush to get showered, etc&#8230;When I got there, I was then kept waiting until about 10.50am in the end&#8230;so so frustrating! Thankfully I had the day off work anyhow and wasn't in a rush, but still&#8230;I really hope that you get on better with Glasgow clinic  

*Cather1ne and Patbaz* - I really hope and pray that these are all pg symptoms for you and not the dreaded AF&#8230;hang in there and stay positive. Sending you both big hugs    

*Mmcm* - so sorry to hear that you are having a rough time at the minute - crossing everything that you get going again soon and eventually get the BFP that you so deserve 

*Hopewishpray* - good luck for EC on Monday - will be thinking of you  

*Boo* - great that things are finally moving for you at RFC 

*Yellowhope* - hope you are hanging in there okay?

*Velma* - how are things with you?

*Jillyhen* - I hope the trip to Twickenham was worth it? I have not heard scores yet as clean forgot about it and had MTV on all afternoon...hope you have a better experience with Glasgow clinic  

*MissE* - great to hear that things are progressing at your end 

To all the other lovely ladies, my thoughts are with you all


----------



## Velma

Hopeful congrats on being pupo ! Remember its not just the perfect grade and cell ones that work !  

pat i think your symptoms sound good! I would be more worried if it was ongoing bleeding! I had brown spotting for 2weeks this time between 6 and 8 weeks which this turned to bright red bleeding ! On last pg during 2 ww i had af cramps pink with crinone and thought af was coming ! Have all crossed  

cather1ne so sorry hun hope you are looking after yourself! 

mmcm good to get the advice now before you go down that route i know it doesn't sound good but hopefully that won't happen! 

hope everyone else keeping well and enjoying weekend!

Velma x


----------



## patbaz

Velmathanks sweetie. How are you doing??  When's your next scan??


----------



## Velma

Pat my scan was couple of weeks ago at 10 weeks and done at same time as booking app so next one now at 20 weeks! I hope you are trying to relax get a bit more kip or just listen to relaxing cd! I rested more during my spotting and bleeding and it stopped after that so perhaps its worth a shot!

Velma x


----------



## patbaz

I am just taking it one day at a time huni. I have appointment with gp on Monday to extend my sickline for another week and gonna test on Monday and every day til either BFP or af happen. It is what it is and nothing I can really do about it now . I have been taking it really easy but it's so hard to stay positive. But I am a firm believer in what's meant for you won't go by you. I will be a mum someday xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Love your positivity Patbaz. Hang on in there - sensible to take another week off work


----------



## patbaz

Hopeful how are you feeling huni now that your PUPO??  I will say a prayer that your other embies continue to grow and that you will have a few snowbabies petal!!!


----------



## Hopeful37

Thanks Pat - was really excited about it on th morning and quite emotional (in a good way) when saw the embryos being transferred...but suddenly feel bit lost today as apart from continuing to take meds, there is nothing more that can be done but sit it out! Trying to plan some nice things during week to keep me occupied xx


----------



## patbaz

That's a great idea. Keep as busy as you can the sitting waiting drives you absolutely potty!!  I really am so pleased for you huni as you have not had it easy chicken xx


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi Girls
Just back from the NW200 (well i went shopping while hubby wenting biking  )
Bought my first size 14 jeans after being a size 20-22 so im so chuffed   when i told hubby about them he said i hope u dont fit in them long and i was like wot u mean - he says i hope u soon have a baby bump that why   here's hoping  
came home to find my app in the post for screening tests on Wed - and the letter i recieved before that said i should start the pill - i had went to my gp who started me on it 5 days after my period and said that would fine but the letter i got today says i should start on the first day of my period - have i messed up already   My gp said it would be fine but now im worried after todays letter

Can anyone help me?
Congrats Hopeful on being pupo - Pat have been   for you hope ur doing ok?
Sorry for the lack of personels at the mo   to you all 

Magicbaby


----------



## patbaz

Magicbaby - the first time the rfc put me on the pill they wanted me to start on the first day of my period but my period didn't show.  The rfc told me to come in for a scan and said ok all is fine start pill tomorrow so a few days will make no difference huni.

I am ok today I am pretty resigned to the fact that its all over for me.  I have no symptoms and tomorrow I will be 11dp3dt which is the very earliest I can test and I will do a hpt tomorrow and every day until otd on Thursday and what will be will be.

COngrats on the size 14 jeans huni I know the feeling I have gone from a size 18-20 to a size 14-16 it feels good to be able to go shopping now


----------



## Magicbaby

Thank you pat for the reassurance  
Please dont give up hope yet its not over til its over   for you - after reading through ff for quite a number of wks now - some ladies get BFN rite up until OTD and then they get their long awaited BFP so dont give up ur almost there          

Ur rite it feels good - i use to be only able to shop in certain shops and id walk past the ones i knew i cudnt buy anything in- found myself walking past shops yesterday then stopping and thinking hang on i mite actually be able to shop in there now   ended up spending way too much   too afraid to add it up tho  

I'l be thinkin of you in the morning and   u get the result u deserve  

Magicbaby x


----------



## patbaz

Magicbaby don't worry about what you have spent. Think of all the money you have saved not eating crap and how good you feel. After losing all that weight you should feel no guilt huni xx


----------



## Maximom

Well girls only 2 more sleeps til my ET so we're a bit anxious incase our wee snowbabies don't survive the thaw. I think it'll be 2 sleepless nites for me. 

Pat how u hangin in there hun? Been thinking of u & dh as ur test date approaches & i wish u all the luck in the world xx

Sorry for the me post girls, just needed to vent as Im getting more & more unsettled as Tues approaches but as dh says wot will be will be. 

Good luck to everyone wotever stage ur all at, hard to keep track of everyone now that there's so many of us!!

Let's hope that one day we all have wot our hearts desire

Lynn xx


----------



## patbaz

Maximom huni  I am keeping you in my prayers. Your little snowbabies will survive the thaw and will be back on the mothership before you know it!

AFM bfn for me at 11dp3dt but gonna keep testing til Thursday and pray for a miracle. I am not out just yet!


----------



## Hopeful37

Maximom - good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you...big positive hugs xxx

Patbaz - hang in there petal...alot can happen between now and Thursday. Take care


----------



## hellsbells26

Patbaz, Maximum, hopeful   ^hugme   
Magicbaby. Can i ask what's the secret of your success? I have 2 stone to lose.

AFM appointment today with Dr McManus.


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies sorry no personnals on our way for egg collection its at 11.30 very nervous!
Wish me luck


----------



## Maximom

Thanks girls, I know I've been lying low lately...way too much on my plate and FF was beginning to become an unhealthy obsession lol.

It's always great to know ur all here when I need some reassurance and support....this time tomorrow i'll know if my bubba's are coming home with me      and then the dreaded 2ww begins!!!

Pat there's still a long way to go til Thurs and altho I wud advise u not to torture urself testing every day I'll prob end up doing the same myself if we're lucky enough to get a transfer     I've everything crossed for Thurs for you pet xx

Hopewish, good luck for EC hun, lets hope you get a great harvest and lots of luvin in the lab tonite    

Wot a lovely day it is...off to the dentist for 2pm then I think i'll come home and sit out in the sun as I've been a real hermit this weekend lol

Happy Monday everyone!!

Lynn


----------



## patbaz

hopewishpray I hope that ec went well for you and that you got lots of juicy eggies


----------



## Hopeful37

Hopewishpray - really hope your EC went well today - thinking of you. Make sure to rest up now before ur wee buds are returned to you cx

Hey, not that want to jump too far ahead yet, but clinic had recommended buying some home preg tests to use on OTD as well as one they provide. Can anyone recommend what I need to buy and where?


----------



## patbaz

First response are on special offer in SuperDrug at the minute huni. Packs of 2 are buy one get one free and they seem to be the ones everyone buys. Good luck with your tx sweetie xxx


----------



## Hopeful37

Thanks Patbaz - will go for those then...let's hope I get chance to use them x


----------



## patbaz

You will petal if anyone deserves a BFP it's you. You and dh have been through so much already.  I am praying for you xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Ah Patbaz, you Say such nice things...you have been through a lot yourself remember and I really hope that this is finally your time too xx


----------



## mmcm

Afternoon girlies

Hopeful-really hope ur relaxing and that the 31st May brings some fantastic news!!! xx

Patbaz-really hope it changes to a BFP!!!xx

Maximon-really hope ET goes well and ur wee babies

Hopewishpray,really hope EC went well and they get jiggy jiggy tonight xx

Hello to Hellsbells,magicbaby,velma, MissE, Shenagh

Just a quick wee post before i leave work, hometime yipee...

AFM.hope my scan and scanning appointment goes well in rfc, gets me going soon, just want to get going AGAIN!!!


----------



## patbaz

Mmcm I hope your scans etc go well in the RFC huni xx


----------



## Magicbaby

Evening ladies hope u are all enjoying the weather - been told today this is our summer hate hearing this  but it does put you in a better mood when the weather is good 

*Pat* sorry to hear bout ur BFN but Thursday is a few days away yet an all could change and i  it does

*Hellbells* i have no secret, ive tried numberous times before to lose weight but never stuck at it then when i was told by Dr McManus that i would not get treatment unless i lost weight i was determined to not deprive my DH the chance to be a daddy and me a mummy of course - it may have no effect at all but im willing to try anything! i had 2 & 1/2 stone to lose once i reached that i got addicted kinda and have almost 5st still room for 1 more st to go tho but at least i can get treatment now  i  it works - so at the end of last May i joined slimming world and now as my yr approaches next wk i am delighted to be finally getting somewhere with my tx - the key for me this time was actually really wantin to lose it and staying for group no matter if it was a good week or bad week  no one knows the reason i joined and im not going to tell them either but now that ive started the BCP and carry on through tx i no the lbs will go on but sure if it all works out then there will a lot of baby lbs goin on      

*Hopeful * i wish you lots of luck for ur OTD 

*Maximon* Hope ur embies are snuggling in tight for the duration 

*Hopewishpray* wishing you luck your embies are doing their thing   

Hope i havent mixed you ladies up new with the personals 

Blowing bubbles to all you other ladies Velma, Misse, Shenagh & mmcm apologies if i have missed anyone out - i will get there 

    



Magicbaby x


----------



## patbaz

Magicbaby I am doing slimming world too though its gone out the window during 2ww


----------



## Velma

Pat as ling as no af still hope huni  so here's   for next few days!
Magic congrats on your weight loss a huge achievement.
Mm good luck with the scan
hopewish i hope ec went well and your not too sore make sure and rest plenty now and drink loads of water 
hopeful i would recommend tests that says pregnant so its spelt out when you get a faint line you Will just want to know one way or another!

Hope the rest of you are progressing well!

Velma x


----------



## Magicbaby

pat at least u have a good excuse i went clean of the wagon at the weeken cudnt face wi tonite   will have to be soooooooooooooo good this week   i really want my 5st cert 

We were away for the weeken and it was chinese fri nite chippy sat nite and fry yesterday none of which were sw friendly   i must be good from today on  

I love it though the group is the best part i think - do u stay for ur class? u learn so many new ideas each wk from others 

Not sure how i will manage though when the weights goes on either with tx or baby bump think i may give it up cuz i dont think i cud cope with weight going on every week and being able to say the reason why but we'll play it by ear for now - im thinkin too much  

Thanks Velma - hope u are keeping well? 

Magicbaby x


----------



## Tessykins

Evening girls, and what a lovely evening it is    

Patz, you've tested far too early, but I know how it feels just wanting to know!  I hope that lovely pink line starts to make an appearance for you soon       

Magic, fair play to you with your weight loss - 5st is fab!!  I bet you feel brill.  I've lost 2 and a half stone at SW but I've really fallen off the wagon too recently - need to get stuck in again.

Velma, how are things with you?

Mmcm, hope you get started soon X

Hopewish, how did e/c go?

Hi hellsbells, maximom, hopeful, misse, jilly - how are you all girls?  Any word from Glasgow for some of you?

afm, I contacted rfc today to see if they'd scheduled us yet - practically had a fight down the phone to get the nurse to look for me!  Anyway, they phoned back and my e/c is booked for 10th July   Which means we'll be going for planning appointment soon to get meds.  Also means that e/t will probably be on Friday 13th July   Trying not to be superstitious


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies
Just a quick one as on my phone in bed EC went well collected 7 so here's hoping they are getting jiggy with it tonight  
I have to say I found it very painful but the doctor was lovely and kept giving me pain relief!! I'm still sore now so going to take it easy tonight and tommorow and get ready for my wee ones coming back  I've to ring tommorow to see how they have got onat 10.30
Sorry no personals thankyou for all the lovely messages
Hope xxx


----------



## hellsbells26

Magicbaby I don't thnk you'll mind putting on the weight.   Thanks for info. I need to get started but soooo hard.

Hopeful - I second Velma. Clearblue digital all the way. Last year I tried using those early detection and first response tests. Never worked for me - nearly cracked me up. CBD - straight away result. the nurses in CAH recommend you test with those.

Hopewishpray - hope all went well with EC  

Maximom-   for good news tomorrow  

Mmcm - hope appointment goes well  

AFM I had an appointment with Dr Mc Manus today - I found her to be lovely. I have been referred for a MRI scan to see why I have high prolactin. Waiting time could be months. I have health insurance so going to try and arrange to get it done ASAP. BUPA ain't playing ball though. Hopefully get it sorted out tomorrow.

Hels


----------



## hellsbells26

Congrats Hopewishpray. Try and get your rest now.  

Tessykins - Congats on th plans. Got brochure for GCRM on Saturday  - looks good. 

XXX


----------



## Velma

Hells i had mri done in ulster independent clinic can't remember cost but it would be done quick!

Hopewish glad they got 7 for you all crossed for good news ! I found it sore too but resting Will definitely help do as little strenuous as possible!

Tessy sorry you had hard time with royal! Look at it this way you Will probably be off the time of et  so don't be worrying about superstitions!

Magic im sure you have learnt to make better choices and be healthier so you can still continue that when pg and i always find it reassuring putting on weigh while pg something weird if you didn't so enjoy putting it on for a great purpose  

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all?

Hope well done on the lovely eggies, hope there is lots of jiggy going on in the love lab tonight.      

Tessy fab news getting dates, really hoping this is your time huni.       Glad to hear you stuck up for yourself with rfc. Dont worry about superstitions, its lucky for some   and it will be lucky for you.

Pat its way too early but i understand wanting to know and how head melting this 2ww lark is. Fingers and toes crossed for you sweetie.        

Hellsbells hope you get some answers and dont have to wait too long for your scan.     I have issues with high prolactin too but was told the instability in my prolactin was due to my epilepsy meds.

Magicbaby well done on your weight loss, that is fantastic. You wont mind the baby lbs going on, it'll be worth it.  

Velma hope you are doing ok huni.  

Maximom i am sure your wee babies will do brilliantly for you. Wont be long til they are tucked up safe in mummys tummy.       

mmcm hope all goes well with your scan.      

Hopeful how are you holding up? i really hope and    all goes well for you huni.      

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Magicbaby - I stay for every meeting and love the hints and tips I get. Don't you worry about putting on weight during tx huni because once baba arrives you will be too busy to eat. At least that's what I keep telling myself 

Hope 7 eggies is great good luck for the call tomorrow and drink plenty of water to ward off the evil ohss!!

Hellsbells glad your appointment went well huni xx

Misse I hope that things are good with you?  Have you been given any firm dates yet??

Tessykins the RFC make me mad!!!!


Girls I have checked on google(worse thing ever invented) and it says that 11dp3dt you should be able to detect hcg in urine sample so it's not way to early. Thursday is otd but if I had had a 2 day transfer I would be testing on wednesday so not holding out too much hope but praying for a last minute miracle. I have decided that I am not gonna test again until Thursday !!

Hello to everyone

Love 
Pat
xxx


----------



## Tessykins

Patz!!  Stay away from google     It'll melt your head - you would probably also find on google that wee frozen embies take a little longer to develop and latch onto their mammies, so there's always hope hunny.  Try to hold off till Thursday and then you'll get a definitive answer.  I'm not sure if you know Mollycat (hey Molls, I hope you don't mind me mentioning this  ) but she had an fet, she tested neg a few days before and got a faint pos on otd - her wee girl is now about 9 months!!  I reaaaalllly know how hard it is - been there and done that three times too, but I hope it'll be ok for you love     

Hi Misse, any more word from Lister.  Hopewishpray, that's great news about your wee eggs - I'm sure you'll get great news in the morning XX  Hello everyone else, off to bed for some beauty sleep!


----------



## patbaz

Thanks Tessykins I remember mollycat didn't realise she had fet though. Have decided not to test again til Thursday. Once I made that decision I felt better and I slept like a baby last night I was emotionally exhausted I think!!  Hoewishpray good luck for phonecall today xx


----------



## mmcm

Morning Ladies

Hells, i used my vhi and got an mri scan the next day, but u had to have a referral letter from either a gp or whoever was looking it, i drove down to dundrum and got it done in Euromedics, they were v good,they faxed the results the next day to GP and a disk incase anyone ever wanted to look further at it,

MissE, hope you are getting on ok with pill...it will all be worth it,

Patbaz, i know how u feel hunnie i really do, i was testing like a mad woman but hold out for thurs and im wishing u all the luck in the world,

Tesyskins, yeah u really have to fight withthe nhs admin staff, they are so so terrible, but i got talking to the waiting list team and they were fantastic, they booked me for scan, bloods etc, they were great,glad u got talking to a nurse,and to know u are finanially getting somewhere,

Hopeful really thinking of you, holding ur holding up ok

Magicbaby, u really are an inspiration, 5 stone, unreal...go for it this week and get ur 5 stone award,,,,,u can do it..good luck for tomoro

Hopewish-really hope u get good news this morning and to say they all fertilised praying for you,

Hello Velma, hope ur taking it easy x

Maximom-not long now and they will be snuggled in tight.

AFM-Looking forward to wed to see when i can get started. this is the nhs for u, ive a scan at 8.00 and then they want me to come back for screening appointment at 1.00 i was like wtf, ive to stay around belfast all day,isnt that perfect organisation skills for u, was cross but was so glad just to get my appointment...so heres hoping,


----------



## patbaz

Mmcm when you get there for scan huni see if they can do the other tests earlier. If not go treat yourself to somethng nice in town - you deserve it. Good luck babe xx


----------



## mmcm

Patbaz i havent even a clue where to go or who do i ask for, didnt get any letter in the post yet, she said i would ggrr


----------



## patbaz

Mmcm phone them up again and explain that you were given your appointment over the phone and that you are concerned because you haven't received your letter.  They have sent letters to me in the past which I didn't recieved until after my appointment so its worth phoning them today just to be sure!


----------



## Maximom

Well girls I'm just waiting to go in for ET @ 2pm...2 of our wee snow babies survived the thaw!!! Just gonna pick up the kids then head home for a nice relaxing afternoon!!!! Now the dreaded 2ww begins


----------



## patbaz

I have already said this on the fet thread but a massive good luck sweetie xx


----------



## hellsbells26

Hope ET went wel Maximum.


----------



## Maximom

Thanks girls, ET went well, done by Prof McClure and ouch was it sore! We have one 4 cell & one 5 cell onboard, 2 day transfer so I suppose its a long shot. Now roll on 5th June for OTD.


----------



## patbaz

Maximom congratulations on being PUPO huni.  I have everything crossed for you


----------



## Jillyhen

Afternoon ladies..

How is everyone??

All the best maximom...

Pat how are you doin hun..

Hopewishpray, really hope you had the phone call..

Hello everyone else...

Ive still no laptop and its doing my head in!!

babyd any word yet?

MissE hows things

Tessy the rfc would do your head in .

Must get back to work, was away getting a chest xray as my flippin cough wont settle so fed up feeling like crap..

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen poor you I ahve had a cough since just before I had FET and it is doing my head in it seems to be worse at night.  Good luck with the xray - hopefullyt you will get all sorted soon xx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Girls

Sorry ive been awol for a while, i have been checking on to see how your all getting on but im trying to have a break from it all to be honest, it doesnt mean im not thinking of you all though.  I'm still waiting on a date for my operation, cant believe i still havent been given one, so much for the"you'll be seen within 21 weeks" statement.  Its 24 weeks today and they still wont give me answer, im now being told that "sometimes it not always within 21 weeks, you should hear soon" -   I swear ladies im cracking up, ive had a really tough week this week, my sil just announced she is pregnant again (ive been trying since before she had her first one, two of my close friends are pregnant and one of my best friends told me today that she is pregnant along with the fact that another friend had twins yesterday - i had a complete meltdown last night, DH hadnt a clue what was happening....   So wish i had my op over me and that way i could move forward and have tx and feel like im doing something - i just feel like im stuck in the same spot and cant move (dont even know if that makes sense).

But enough about me

Jilly - sorry to hear your chest is bad, i hope you feel better soon  

Patbaz - hope your ok, hang in there for the 2ww its not over yet, im   for you. p.s step away from the pee sticks  

Maximon - congrats on being pupo, hopefully the next two weeks fly in for you.

mmcm -  good luck for wed

MissE - hows things with you?  

Tesyskins - how are you, rfc would melt your head!

Hopeful thinking of you  

Magicbaby - 5 stone is amazeballs, congratulations and well done

Hopewish - really hope u got good news this morning   for you.

Hi Velma, hope ur taking it easy hun.

I hope i havent missed anyone and if i have sorry, theres just so much to read back on


----------



## hellsbells26

Congrats Maximom hope you now enjoy a good rest    

MMCM and Velma Can I ask for your advice please. Yesterday when I had my appointment wth Dr McManus she referred for an MRI but said it could be several months. I mentioned that I was with BUPA and would like to get it done quicker so she recommended that I go to Northern MRI and gave me their number and her personal secretary's number. She said if I got the scan done before then to get them to send the result to her and she would try to fit me in her June clinic before the summer break. I thought this was all quite straight forward.

I rang Northern MRI yesterday who said that I need a referral from the consutant. I also rang BUPA and they asked me to get DR McManus's BUPA Reg No and a referral. They also said that I could not be referred for an MRI by a GP.

I rang Dr McManus's secretary this morning and what a drama. She says yes that Dr McManus is BUPA registered but she won't be giving me a referral letter for an MRI as it was my decision to go privately.She also said I won't be reviewed again until after the summer.   I asked if I could just run it past DR McManus but she'll not be in until Thursday/Friday. 

Can I ask how did you go about organising your MRI. Did you get a referral letter? Did you go through BUPA or an insurance company?

Sorry to ask so many qustions but I'd appreciate your advice?

Thanks
Hels


----------



## patbaz

hellsbells you sound like you are going through the wars.  I would phone when DR McManus is in and insist on speaking to her.  Sometimes the personal secrataries can be on a bit of a power trip and get all high and mighty so I would keep phoning until you speak to her.

BabyD lovely to hear form you.  I cannot believe that you are still waiting on your op.  I have to have something similar done if this tx fails (which is looking likely) before I can have a fresh cycle.  I have looked into the cost of going private and it will be around £2000.  If it means I have to sell my car I will go private just to have it done.  As for having the meltdown huni it is totally understandable, we have all been there sweetie.  Everyone in mine and DH family seem to be popping them out and friends who have only been married a short time are pregnant or have just had a baby!  It can be excrutiating, I know but you will be a mummy someday because you deserve to be xx

Hello to everyone else - I hope you are all well.

Love
Pat
xxx


----------



## hellsbells26

Thanks Pat - Yes having a bit of a down day. I know what you mean about secretarial staff! She made my head spin she kept going on so much. Why can't they just make a note of the question you are asking and pass it on to doc. Why do they feel they have to get involved?- offering their twopenceworth and it never seems to be bloody helpful.  Thinking of putting my request in an email to Dr McManus or as you say trying to catch her on the phone. I had similar problems trying to co mmunicate with Dr Williamson a couple of months ago, then when she rang me she couldn't have been more helpful. Sorry for the rant. Just getting tired of the constant uphill battle. 

BabyD -    I know what you mean regarding feeling stuck in the mud. Hang in their girl and it'll come good.


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies 4 out of my 7 eggs fertilized the embryoligist said this was good but can't help worrying hope my 4 embies grow good and strong for egg transfer thurs 
He didn't mention what grade they were but the nurse said yesterday that they can't grade this early on won't be till et!!


----------



## mmcm

Maximom congratulations on being PUPO huni.  Best of luck hun for the 2ww xx

Hello Jillyhen sorry to hear ur unwell. hopefully ur appointment, the time flies 

Hellsbells, Basically i went to my Gp asked for a referral to be sent for an mri and i collected it that evening and faxed it to Euromedics dublin. bacuase i was vhi, they covered the bill and i didnt pay anything, Bupa i think that they have to be bupa registered, if u ring up bupa and ask which ever consultant your using they will tell u if they are bupa registered,
I would ring euromedics and ask for what type of mri u need and then 
Do they take bupa (northern or southern) patients?
can you go through a GP or consultant? i went through GP.
If you are using medical insurance u can be seen in few days, 

That b**ch in rfc, hello ur looking for a referral u dont have to pay for it,ah id have bust her through the phone...ggrrr
ring her back and ask her can you have dr mcmanus's email address.

By the way hello babydreams, im with you sister i know all about that feeling and it is so awful ,my endless sil pregnant on no 2 babies and only sister gettin pregnant and watching everyone else,i have cried my heart out until it hurts some nites but u know what it doesnt make u feel any better you have to fight and you will achieve, xx


----------



## patbaz

hopewishpray congratulations 4 is a great number 2 for you and 2 for the freezer.  I      that they grow big and strong for Thursday sweetie.  Looks like Thursday is going to be a big day for both of us sweetie xx


----------



## Velma

Babyd thats lethal about no date yet!! If they have a timeframe and is goes beyond that then they should at least be attempting to organise one for you - i would ring and ask again then ask what is the procedure for making a complaint and who should it go to that might quicker their pace!!  Sorry to hear about everyone coming outta the woodwork with pg news - we have all felt it and its very hard to accept but try and keep concentrating on yourself.  


hellsbells - i went privately to Prof Mcclure in ulster independent, went for lap with him on nhs but that failed so he knew my next decision was mri and he referred me to ulster independent for it privately i paid myself. I would say if she has agreed that you need one then there would have to be a referral even nhs so there should be no difference going privately. If you have her email definately go down that route i had prof mcclures email address and i dealt with him alot of the time this way and that worked great! Best of luck hun!  


Pat hope your doing well!!   I still feel good things for you hun!!!


Hopewish thats great hun - i had 5 and only one put back so try and stay positive and think of your expanding waistline   
Maximon good luck for 2WW keep your mind occupied it will go quicker!! Stay positive Zita west cd very good to keep you relaxed and boost your positivity, keep thinking and touching your wee buba's!! Here's to some fab news in 2 weeks!  


Hey MissE - hows all going with you hun?


Big hugs to you all and a big spate of BFP's now!!


Velma x


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Pat hope you are hanging in there huni, i am       so hard for you.  

Maximon congrats on being PUPO, really       your wee snowbabies are snuggling in tight.       

Mmcm good luck for tomorrow, hope it all goes well and you can get started again soon.   

Hells sorry to hear you have been going through so much. That woman sounds like a cheeky mare!!!!! hope you get sorted soon huni.  

Hope fab news on your 4 embies, try not to worry huni. I bet they will continue to grow big and strong for you. Good luck for transfer.     

Babyd how are you doing my lovely? cannot believe you are still waiting on your op, that is an absolute disgrace. Sorry you have had to deal with so many pg announcements lately, it is so difficult. Stay strong sweetie, sending you big hugs.    

Jilly hope you are doing ok huni. Hope your chest and cough get better very soon.  

Tessy hope you are ok.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies. Hope you are all enjoying this fab weather.

I'm doing ok thanks, got thyroid rechecked and it is now at the level it should be. Have a pill scan on friday, if all ok should be able to start DR. Here we go again!!!!!!!!

Emma xx


----------



## Magicbaby

Evening ladies  

Just a few personals for now

Maximom congrats on being pupo      are you off during ur tww?

Pat keeping   for you hunni

Hopewishpray wishing u luck for Thursday 

AFM getting nervous and excited for planning app tomorrow hope it goes our way for once    

Love to u all 

MAgicbaby x


----------



## Maximom

Good morning ladies....thanks so much for all your well wishes, it really means a lot. I'm having a jammie day today under strict instructions from DH lol, then I've my final acupuncture session tomorrow (48hrs after transfer) and then unfortunately I'm back to work on Fri. Only back for a week tho....yeeaaayy, then I have my test week booked off incase we don't get good news    

Hopefully being back in work for a week will help my 2ww go in a little quicker alto I can feel the stress already at the prospect of what's waiting for me on my desk   

I hope ur all keeping well and enjoying this lovely weather

Lynn


----------



## babydreams282

Afternoon Ladies

I have to say this weather puts me in a good mood, even though im working...    Cant wait to get home and sit out the in the sun for an hour or two  .  Sorry for the me post yesterday, just felt a bit down in the dumps and needed to vent, feeling a little brighter today and trying to think positive. Thanks for all your words of encouragement.

Maximom - Hopefully with you going back to work it does go quick for you, the dreaded 2ww is a killer but you'll get there.  Take it easy.

Magicbaby - hope your planning appt went well.

MissE - Good luck with getting started again,   this is your time.  What about your cakes, you still baking?

Velma - I think i'll take your advice and ring them again, its just not acceptable to give someone a time frame and then just totally disregard it.  Hope all is well with you.

Patbaz - hope your hanging in there, your a great support to us all and i wish you all the very best for tomorrow - your deserve this happiness     for your BFP

mmcm - hope your good

hopewishpray - congratulations on your 4 embies, good luck for ET

Hellsbells - hope you get that MRI sorted out, im not sure about health insurance stuff but i did wait just over 3 months for an MRI on the NHS last year.

Jilly - hope your feeling better today

Tessy - hows things with you

Hi to anyone ive missed - hope your all keeping well and enjoying the lovely weather.


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi Ladies
well app today wasnt quite wot i expected got more tests! Was told the clinic is very busy at the minute and im not due to start injections until Juy possibly Aug?? but that becuase ive already started the BCP i am currently down regging at the mo and will hopefully not have to do sprays is what they said - so confused and not sure if this is rite?? im such an   when it comes to all this!! 

Another half day used up and not much further forward - this really is a waiting game at EVERY stage   have to laugh or id end up   an i do enough of that  

Just before i left work today one of the girls on maturnity brought her little bundle of joy in 4 days old an so so tiny i got a cuddle before i left but had to get outta there then was glad i was leaving    

At the ironing now typical me leave it to do in this glorious weather but i find i work better round the house when the windows are open and evenings are light   

Magicbaby x


----------



## patbaz

BFN for us.  I cant seem to cry though.  I am so heartbroken but it is what it is


----------



## Hopeful37

Oh Patbaz I am so devastated for you...cannot tell you how sorry I am. U really deserved for this one to work!! Sending you biggest hugs and thinking of you and DH. Take time out to grieve wont u? PM me if wanna chat xxxxx


----------



## babydreams282

Patbaz - im lost for words, its just so devasting, you and DH have been through so much.  Im thinking of you both and sending you massive     .  Be strong for each other.


----------



## hopewishpray

Pat I'm sooo sorry honey you and DH so deserved for it to work I'm thinking of you honey take care and take time to heal


----------



## hellsbells26

Patbaz I'm so sorry.   to you and DH


----------



## Cather1ne

Really sorry to hear that Pat. Sometimes life doesn't seem.

Thinking about you today xx


----------



## Cather1ne

* sometimes life doesn't seem fair.


----------



## MissE

Pat i am so very sorry huni.  You and your DH have been through so much and really deserved a much better outcome. I cant believe that life can be so cruel to such amazing people. Thinking of you both and sending you the biggest hugs. Take some time to heal and we are all here anytime you need us.            

Emma xx


----------



## hopewishpray

Just wee quick one ladies ET went well 2 8celll embies back on board other 2 not suitable to freeze please stay with me little ones


----------



## babydreams282

Hopewishpray - congrats on being pupo, rest up for the next two weeks and i hope it flys in for you    xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hopewishpray congrats on being PUPO sweetie xx


----------



## MissE

Hopewishpray congrats on being PUPO, hoping those lovely wee embies snuggle in tight.       

Emma xx


----------



## hellsbells26

Good luck for the 2ww Hopewishpray


----------



## Velma

Hopewish good luck for 2ww! Stay positive!

Pat so so sorry huni i really thought it would turn out differently! Big hugs! Take plenty of time for yourself!  

Velma x


----------



## Magicbaby

so sorry to hear ur news Pat      

Hopewishpray congrats on being pupo   lets hope they snuggly in tight for the duration  

Magicbaby x


----------



## Tessykins

Patz, I'm so, so sorry to hear your news - it really is unfair my love as you've been through so much.  Please take care. xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hopewishpray, so many congrats on being pupo - hope the 2 weeks fly by for you XX


----------



## Maximom

Evening ladies, wot a scorcher of a day....sat out the back for a short time with no suncream and the chest is roasted clean off me    I hope it stays nice over the weekend so I can burn myself all over again!!! Back to work tomorrow, soooo not looking forward to it but it has to be done.

Pat, I'm so devastated for you hun...I wish I cud reach thru the laptop and give you a big hug      
Life is so cruel...I hope you and DH achieve your dream of becoming parents one day xxxx

Hopewish,   on being PUPO and welcome to the    it'll be great having you as a cycle buddy!!!!! I hope your wee bubs snuggle in tight and stay where they belong   

Hello to everyone else, I'm off to try find some aftersun or failing that i'll have to get some natural yoghurt on this chest as I'm slowly turning into a roasted tomato  

Have a lovely weekend wotever ur all up to

Lynn


----------



## Boo333

Hi everyone

Patbaz so sorry. Hard to know what to say really.  big hugs  

Maximom and Hopewishpray congratulations - hope the 2ww not too unbearable.  
(maximom - get that sun screen slapped on!)

Magicbaby sorry you having more waiting to do before getting started. Hang in there.  

Babydreams can't believe you are still waiting hope you chasing them up gives them a kick up the bum!

Big hello to everyone else.

AFM - had appointment with Dr Traub on Tuesday and he agrees we should go for IVF so had blood test and scan.  DH up on 11th june then hopefully appointment in August to get on waiting list.  Then a load of waiting after that.  Really wish we had money to go private but just couldn't stretch to it.  Just hoping for a miracle between now and then.

take care and enjoy the fab weather  
Boo


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies..

Isnt the weather glorious.. SHould be a law against working!!

Ive been a bit awol.. Still no laptop went to collect it from my friend last nite only for her 5 year old son to fall off trampoline and off to a&e we went.. Poor thing has broke his arm.. I was in shock 2!!

Boo, im sorry hun.. I didnt realise you where up so soon at least things are moving for you..

Pat im so sorry to hear your news.. Big hugs x

Hopewish & maximom, enjoy the lovely 2 ww.. Hang in there bubs..

Hello to all you othre lovely ladies.

Afm the money i was goin to use for my inital assesment on the 11th has now been taking up to get my car fixed, driving to work this morning, red light on checked my wee book altinator light.. So a new one is being fitted on tues.. I could squeal

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Thanks girls for all the messages of support, I really appreciate it.  Drug free today feels great 

Jilly my altenator went too and had to ahve it fixed its a pain in the neck !!!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Pat,

It happened my last vauxhall and the whole thing went within a day, no power steering lights etc so its going into the garage after work tonite as im working late mon and hopefully be ready to pick up tues.. £370 to be paid out..

How are you doin??

I think it was on here i was reading about the preg announcements!! I think there is another friend of ours preg, they had got married the summer before us :-(.. Im so fed up at the min seeing bumps and baby scan pictures..
Im sorry if its an all about me post.. Ive been feeling great until last nite i had a wee cry after seeing nessa having the baby in gavin & stacey.. Will it ever be me!!

Jillyhen


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Hi everyone 

New to this and no idea what m doing just about to start tx very soon x


----------



## Maximom

Welcome to the gang Lynn, all the girls on here are lovely and have a wealth of experience they can share with you so if you have any questions about your forthcoming treatment just ask and we'll help in anyway we can. Sometimes it's just good to chat with other girls who have gone thru the same as you, where maybe ur own friends or family don't fully understand or even know what ur going thru so you will def gets lots of support from the lovely ladies on here.

Good luck with ur treatment hun, I hope it goes well for you & u have a lovely new addition to ur family at the end of it x


----------



## confused123

Hope wish: congrats hope things go well and quickly
patbaz; so sorry there are no words just   

Jilly i can so so so relate to what you are saying , waiting for next tx makes it harder sometimes,  
Lynn welcome during your treatment there will always be lots of support here

I havee been keeping up to date and really interested in some of the GCRM posts, cannot make any decisions till after the miscarriage tests results but so tempted as i would like to have the killer cells tests done. Although i have found Origin and Royal very good i would love my 3rd go to be somewhere different.  Have attended that clinic private for Dr Traub as i like his lack of sugar coating and attitude. Can any one tell me what way it works.


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies how is everyone doing??

Lynn welcome to the thread sweetie. Like maximom said the girls on here are a wealth of experience and knowledge. If you have any questions someone on here is bound to be able to help you. Good luck with your tx xx


----------



## yellowhope

Hi ladies-hope you're all enjoying the sunshine.
Patbaz-how are you today honey? Sorry about bfn 
Lyn-welcome to ff.


----------



## patbaz

Hi yellowhope I am having period pains from hell feel like crap but on way to Belfast to dinosaur show in ulster museum. We promised to take our nephews and I could really do without it 

How is everyone else doing??  The weather is amazing


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies hope your all enjoying the lovely weather its def helping me through the 2ww as can sit out and relax but I'm still slowly going insane with every niggle I feel  
Pat how you doing sorry the witch is giving you a hard time!!
Thankyou ladies for all your well wishes just praying my little ones stick don't feel any different not sure if that's a good thing or not!!
Hope xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi hopewishpray. Don't let yourself get too hot as not good for embies. Sunshine is great as long as you don't let yourself get too warm


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, such great weather we're having   

Patz, how are you pet?  Hope you enjoyed the museum - I heard great reports about that dinosaur exhibition.  Have you had any thoughts yet about your next move? I know it's still raw for you though   

Hopewish, hope you're keeping well - yes, every wee niggle will drive you round the bend, I only hope the 2ww flies for you.

Welcome Lynn, hope you find all the support you need on here.

Hi confused, maximom, jilly, yellow, boo, magic, misse and everyone else   

We got our schedule yesterday, so have app on 12th June to collect meds, start dr on 14th June and injections on 28th June - all going well, EC will be on 10th July!!  Can't believe it.  They've put me on  a low dose of gonal f this time so please, please, please God I won't overstimulate again   

So me and DH are having a last fling tonight with the aul vino, lighting the barbeque and having a couple of glasses to toast our new tee total and utterly healthy lifestyle    I'm sure you all recognise the irony of what I've just typed!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Pat thinking of you huni. Sorry the witch is causing you trouble.  

Hope make sure you are taking it easy but as Pat says try not to get too hot.      

Lynn welcome to the thread, the girls are all amazing and such fab support.  

Tessy so glad to hear you have got dates and also that they are gonna be careful using a low dose. Praying it all goes well and this is the one huni.        

A big hi to all the other ladies.  

Well i'm on day 2 of DR, start stimms next saturday. Its all happening so quickly now, good thing is i dont have time to dwell on it all. Hoping the low dose menopur, thyroxine and steroids make the difference.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Oh Emma, that's great news hun - my goodness it's moving so fast now! Have they given you a date for EC yet? I really, really hope this is the one for you hun. It cetainly sounds like you're in very good hands. XX


----------



## MissE

Hi tessy, cant believe how fast it has gone. They havent given me a date yet, they seem to do things one step at a time. All i know is i have to start stimms on saturday, scan on 6th June and start steroids on 7th June. They will tell me what to do next after the scan on the 6th. I am reckoning somewhere in week beginning 11th June if all goes to plan.

Emma xx


----------



## Maximom

Evening ladies, wot a lovely weekend it's been...lazed about the garden all weekend, bbq'd & sunbathed, pity it's back to the grindstone tomorrow. 

Emma, that great news you're back on the bandwagon again huni     this is ur time, you seem to be in great hands at the Lister. Do they offer a satelite service for ladies in NI or do you have to visit the clinic every appt as we're weighing up our options at the moment if we don't get good news on otd.

Tessy, good on you & dh for havin a wee nite to urselves before starting tx...u cudn't have picked a better wknd to do it. I'm sure ur excited to finally get things going. Sending you lots of    

Hopewish how r u getting it pet? This 2ww is a killer altho last time I was laid up in bed the whole time as I cudn't even walk or stand up straight so this time it's much easier and seems to be going in much more quickly. Only 9 more sleeps till I test    
First twinges I've had started a couple of hours ago...like sharp pains round my right ovary so don't know what to make of that? Don't wanna drive myself crazy symptom spotting so I'm off to catch up on some Sky+ to take my mind off it.

Pat, sorry the   is about to make an appearance so soon and causing u pain...I hope it didn't ruin ur day out at the museum xx

A big hello to a you other lovely ladies

Lynn


----------



## MissE

Maximom hoping you dont need to think about tx again, fingers and toes crossed this is the one.      I'm getting my scans and bloods done in medical associates in derryvolgie avenue, off lisburn road. They fax all the info over to the lister and then phone them to be sure thye have received it. Much easier than having to travel to london every time. It is Dr Traub, Dr Agbaje, and Dr McFaul from RFC who do the scans.

Emma xx


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi maximom 2ww is tuff think its cause its my first time I'm constantly analysing everything I've had wee twinges but only after I've used the gel!! I feel pretty normal which is worrying  the only thing noticed is funny discharge think its from gels I hope sorry for tmi!!
I think ur pains are a good sign honey I'm 3days past transfer so not sure what I should be feeling!
Hope xx


----------



## Maximom

Morning ladies, how flippin hot was it last nite...I never slept a wink all nite, was lyin on sofa at 3am watching Holby City & had to get up at 5.30am. I think it's gonna be a long day lol. Just waiting to go in for fertility counselling then gotta head straight to work, hopefully I'll be sooo tired later that I'll have no bother sleeping tonite.

Have a great day everyone x


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

My god Emma i cant believe you have started so soon.. Hope all goes well hun..

Welcome to the mad house Lynn, the girls are fabulous..

Patb how you doin mrs?

Tessy & yellow hope you are alrite ladies..

Maxim & hope how are you feeling?


I aint coping in this heat at all so warm, me & dh sat our yesterday morning i was up and down like a yoyo both got frazzled.. But it was lovely tho. My poor animals are coping at all..
had a lovely bbq at friends and got more sun..
Thank god ive no clinic this morning have no motivation..

Maximom the heat  is awful in the morning im awake at 6 by my wee rascal of a cat he thinks its 730 and should be outside so i get a dig in the heat... 

Have any of you ladies requested copies of results from origin? If so do they come by recorded delivery A parcel came for me on fri and of course hubby thought i had been shopping i just could think what it would be...So i think thats them but not sure..

Must go and get some work done..

Happy monday ladies..

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Hiya ladies - not been on for a few days as was away camping with DH over weekend and enjoying the gorgeous weather, and not had phone reception&#8230;

*Patb* - how are you doing? Thinking of you loads - sorry to hear you are suffering with AF  

*Jillyhen* - the heat has been crazy - we were sleeping in a tent in Fermanagh at the weekend and found that by 7am it was so stuffy that had to get out into the fresh air!

*MissE* - fantastic to see that you are up and running again with your cycle with Lister. Thinking of you loads and hoping that you get the bundle of joy that you so deserve  

*Hopewishpray and Maximom* - hope you are both surviving the 2WW okay, and looking after yourselves?

*Tessykins* - fantastic that you have a schedule now for your treatment - wont be long before you get started again. Take care and wishing you all the luck in the world this time around 

*Yellowhope* - how are you doing?

*Boo* - hoping that you wont have to wait too long until you can get started 

*AFM* - nothing to report really, still trying not to go insane during the 2WW - only 3 more sleeps until my OTD. I am tearing my hair out now, and doing my best to keep away from the pee sticks! Not easy, but determined to wait until Thursday now. Havent really got any symptoms either way, above and beyond sore boobies which no doubt is due to the pessaries. Concerned as not had any spotting in first week and therefore worry that implantation didn't take place, although did read that don't always get bleeding with it&#8230;also, since I had FET the fact that AF hasn't arrived yet, doesn't help to reassure me&#8230;just feel bit numb now about it all tbh, but trying to stay calm and keep positive in meantime&#8230;keeping busy to help put time in, but equally concerned that overdoing it abit and not resting up&#8230;anyhow, enough of my ramblings&#8230;


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi Girls weather is just so hot i cant manage at all now prickly heat over my hands   sleepless nites too but i shouldnt complain really as this is my only holiday as such cuz not getting abroad this year concentrating on saving incase tx fails   hope this is not the case  

Had a fab weekend at the country fair and then was in Newcastle yesterday and man were both places packed   

Was telling girls on another thread i have had bad lower back pain for the past few days and i was wondering if it had anything to do with the BCP or is it just a coinsidence?? Been over 12yrs since last had to take it   been on it now 12 days god i am such an idiot  

Sorry for the me post again will get personals after xx 

Magicbaby x


----------



## Hopeful37

Sorry Magicbaby, can't help you with that one as not been on BCP...hope you are feeling okay


----------



## hopewishpray

My pma is slipping away ladies going insane and I'm only 4dpt (think thatht had transfer thurs) I felt very emotional today which I usualy get before the witch arrives also have like a aching pain in my tummy is this normal or are my fears right


----------



## Jillyhen

Girls

Sorry for a quick post, i got a call from origin this morning, they can start me on this months af!!

Omg im in shock.. I will start dr fri 8th..


Jillyhen


----------



## Hopeful37

Flipping heck, wot they playin at Jillyhen?! Shame they messed you around in beginning, but yippee for getting going again x


----------



## Jillyhen

I know hopeful!!

I thought they where ringing as i had requested my results etc...

I was speaking to the lovely Jenny, and i thought it was a bit strange that she was asking me about my day1, when i said why she said they where told that they can now start treatments as i should be ok for my scans etc..

I told her the truth that i had been annoyed and even considered another clinic..

So i think we are going to go ahead and hopefully start dr next fri...

Jillyhen


----------



## Magicbaby

Jilly, this is GREAT news    
This is ur time   

Magicbaby x


----------



## wee emma

hopewishpray, you'll be okay. You'll maybe get wee aches and pains the whole way through  

yay Jilly!! Was hoping you'd come with me to Glasgow though


----------



## patbaz

sorry girls I took a wee break from ff for a few days.  It was pulling me down a little so I decided for my own mental health to take a break but I have been lurking a little bit 

Jilly - fantastic news that you are getting started again. cant wait to see your BFP    

Wee Emma - good luck in glasgow sweetie.  Are you startign soon?     

MissE - things are moving faster for you. I am      that you get your fresh transfer this time.

Mmcm - how are you doing huni??   

Magicbaby - I had all of those symptoms on the pill.  I hate it it makes me feel horrible so I understand petal    

Hopewishpray - keep your pma up huni.  Just think that at the minute you are technically pregnant so enjoy this time.  Try and do some meditation for positive thinking.      

hopeful - how's it going babe? Not long now  By the way not everyone has implantation bleed so try not to worry i am     for you.  I need to hear good news 

Maximom - how are you coping? I hope that the warm weather hasn't annoyed your sleep pattern too much  

Tessykins - how are you sweetie?? Sending you lots of    

AFM i am away tomorrow for the bank holiday.  Going to a spa with dh for thursday and Friday then off to Donegal to visit my neices    Looking forward to getting away.  I am signed off by gp until Monday so intend to enjoy thetime off before I go back to the madness.  I am still not myself.  Feeling really tired all the time so this weekend will be just what the dr ordered.  

I hope I havent missed anyone

Chat soon

Love
Pat
xxx


----------



## Hopeful37

Thanks Pat - sorry to hear you have been (understandably) struggling - will be good for you to go away and get your head showered for abit. Enjoy time with DH (and a few well needed glasses of vino!). Weather looking dry again after tomorrow so will do you the world of good to get some good sea air around you. I am dreading tomorrow as enjoying being in my PUPO bubble at the minute and petrified of discovering the reality in case it isn't good news. I have been getting dull aches and stabbing pains in my left side this past couple of days and feeling really bloated today - all similar symptoms of my AF working on me - trying not to panic by telling myself that it's just the meds and also my IBS which is brought on by stress and with D-Day looming, I am worrying loads! No bleeding yet but then apparently shouldn't do on a FET cycle....gosh it does mess with your head doesn't it?! I have managed to avoid testing early as petrified!! Don't know how going to brave it on OTD


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Hopeful - good luck for testing tomorrow, you've did well to hold out testing this long, im   its your time

Patbaz   sorry to hear your down huni, understandably though, a few days away sounds just like what you and DH need.  Have a fab time.

Wee emma - good luck with GCRM - ive decided to go with them once i have my op, they sound like a great clinic

Jilly - woo hoo for getting started again, im sure your nervous and excited.  You'll be starting DR on the same day as i did last year, cant believe its a year since i started tx and im still no further forward.

MissE -   its doesnt half move quickly when you get started,   this is your time.

Mmcm - how's things?

Magicbaby, maximom, tessy, boo, yellohope - and anyone else ive missed.  Hope your all well.

AFM - Surprise Surprise still no date, waiting list team said they cant help, just have to wait.  21 week wait is now at 25 weeks and counting


----------



## Hopeful37

Thanks babydreams. Sorry to hear that you are still waiting on op - so so frustrating petal!! Really hope they get back to you soon so that you can get going again x


----------



## Jillyhen

Afternoon ladies

Where has the sunshine gone?? Thank god its a bit cooler

Wee emma i know hun we had our hearts set for gcrm but when we got the tel call yesterday it went all pear shaped ( a bit like me ) i just couldnt say no, we want to get going asap and of it doesnt work then we can move on.. This is definitely the last go... 

Pat sorry to see your not feeling great, i felt like that 2 when i miscarried... Enjoy your weekend away...

Hopeful good luck in the morning...

Thanks magic...

Ive still no laptop has to have another £80 to be spent on it, so between that and the car what is the next thing to go wrong.. Maybe its a omen and i shouldnt start with origin next week.

head well and truly fried!!

MissE how are you feeling? Could we get an updated list please? I havent a clue who is where and at what stage..

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Just a quick rant from me. I left my car in today for a service and to get lock fixed was supposed to cost £300. But when I went to pick up car there had been something wrong with the brakes and it cost me £450   could think of better things to spend money on . Sorry rant over. How's everyone doing??


----------



## Hopeful37

Typical Patbaz....at a time when every pound counts!! Hope ur doing ok? Testing in the morning and stomach is churning :/


----------



## patbaz

hopeful good luck tomorrow huni         I know how nervous you are but try to relax and get a good nights sleep.  I am       for your BFP.  Let us know ASAP petal I am really rooting for you xxx


----------



## Hopeful37

Thanks Patbaz - means a lot, considering wot u have been through recently


----------



## Jillyhen

Just a quick log on to wish hopeful all the best for tomorrow!!

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Just a quick one! Hopeful wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow, praying u get your much deserved bfp. Xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Hopeful good luck Hunxx
Jilly- it's all go for you now

Sorry for lack of personals at the min ladies can't read back on this blooming thing,

Got my letter back from the lister and I'm all go now all I need is to be matched and I'll be in my way SCARY STUFF lol xx


----------



## hopewishpray

goodluck tommorow Hopeful


----------



## justone

Hi everyone
Super quick post from me. My mother's biopsy results are due back tomorrow lunchtime... please pray hard that she doesn't have the C word. Thanks.
Best wishes to each and everyone of you lovely ladies. xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Hopeful hope you got wonderful news this morning..

Justone how are you hun? I hope your mums results are ok 

Hello everyone else

Jillyhen x


----------



## mmcm

Hello ladies

Hopeful i really hope u get the BFP!!!

Justone, praying hard just be positive for ur mum and be there for her, such a terrible time for you xx

Shenagh great to see ur going to be getting started soon

MissE really hope ur keeping well, time is flying for you, hope it wont be long until u have u well deserved bfp

Jillyhen fantastic to get started, such a nice phonecall to get, yipee!!!!

Patbaz dame that about the car but cant be without it,....really hope ur having a nice deserved break been kind to yourself.

Hello to Magicbaby, maximom, tessy, boo, yellohope - and anyone else ive missed

AFM. went to the rfc last thurs for screening appointment for me and hubby... my file had to go to prof mcclure as i dont have any natural periods, so waiting on prof to mail me back to see if i need the pill or not, they prob talking august time before i will hear any word so another 3 months waiting but sure what can u do, i cant go anywhere else or il lose m nhs go? if my file isnt lost no doubt!!!!!


----------



## Velma

Sorry for quickie ! Praying for good news all round today!   

velma x


----------



## Hopeful37

Thank you ladies for all your well wishes last night - meant alot especially from Justone given that already got enough to worry about right now. I really hope that your mums results were ok today?! Thinking of you x

Well, D-Day today and got faint line on 3 preg tests this morning and spoken to clinic who seem happy enough, however, should do another test over next 48 hours just for peace of mind. I think until do a few more tests, won't feel reassured. Gosh, feeling really emotional and numb - should be jumping up and down. Hopefully by Saturday I will be eh?! They have booked me in for scan in meantime - 25th June . Going to be a long few weeks. Keep praying for us...Heading back to bed now as zonked!


----------



## patbaz

Hopeful congratulations huni. Buy a clear blue digital it will give you a definite answer but a faint line on 3 tests is a def positive.  You are pregnant congratulations sweetie xx


----------



## Velma

Congrats hopeful! Faint line is good sign that's also what i had don't think you believe it til you see the word so defo get clear blue rather than waiting for days! Wishing you loads of luck for future! 

Velma x


----------



## mmcm

Hopeful that is fantastic news.....delighted.xx hope pregnancy is bliss xx


----------



## hellsbells26

Congratulations Hopeful x x


----------



## MissE

Hopeful congrats huni, that is fab news. As the girls say get a clearblue and that will give you reassurance but faint positive on 3 tests is definite BFP.....woohoooo!!!!!!!!  

Justone hope your mums results come back ok, praying for her.   

A big hi to all the other ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Maximom

Hopeful big congrats hun, that's the best news I've heard all week. Pass the sticky vibes on....I test next Tues & am an emotional wreck atm  

Pat, glad u've a lovely wknd away planned, u deserve it!! I hope u have a lovely time xx

Jilly that's great news ur getting started again so soon   that this is ur time sweetie

A big hello to all u other ladies, I hope ur all well & life isn't treating u too badly!

Afm, this 2ww has been awful, I'm ready for the nut house...poor dh doesn't know how to help me. Roll on Tues is all I can say so I can get myself back to some form of normality as hanging in limbo is awful. Off work tomoro so gonna hit the shops to cheer myself up, there's nothing like a bit of retail therapy  

Lynn


----------



## patbaz

Lynn good luck huni. I hope that Tuesday brings you some very happy news xx


----------



## hellsbells26

Hello another quick post from me.

Forgot to add earlier.

Justone - Really hope your Mum's results come back clear     

Maximom - sorry you are finding the 2ww tough. Really wish I had a time machine.

Hello and    to everyone else.

AFM - had MRI yesterday at Northern MRI (went private). Glad its over. Have appointment with Dr McManus again on 18th June. Thanks girls for all your advice regarding organising the MRI.

Hels


----------



## Jillyhen

Hopeful congratulations hun..

Absolutely delighted for you

Jillyhen x


----------



## babydreams282

Massive Congratulations Hopeful.  

Justone - i hope your mums results are ok, ive said a prayer for her.


----------



## Hopeful37

Maximom - don't envy you as was ready for cuckoo house towards the end of two weeks. Weather helped though, and I'm sure will abit of retail therapy lol! Rang clinic about my test result and to see about getting more meds as gotta continue to take up to 12 weeks - anyhow they have offered to do blood test for me while I am there, to confirm (or otherwise) that things are going in right direction. Big relief as worried about faint lines this morn., but now the worrying starts all over again!!


----------



## Maximom

Aw that's good news ur gettin bloods done Hopeful, fingers toes an everything else crossed for u xx

Yeah I'm slowly going crazy this time, I'm sooo weepy & my mood is rock bottom & just don't know how to pick myself up so I think treating myself to something nice mite help  

I think next time round I'm defo taking myself away somewhere warm & sunny for the 2ww as being stuck in work def is no good!!

Good luck...I really hope everything is moving as expected for u, keep us all posted x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hopeful

Thats brilliant they are going to do your bloods, when i got mt bfp i asked them and they said they couldnt do it..

At least i know now they can do it and like yourself ive asked to stay on the pessaries for longer.. I tested every day..

When are you getting the bloods done?

Maxim hang in there hun you havent long to go now..

babyd how are you hun?

Pat thats awful about your car, you wud think they wudve rang you to tell you before hand.. You are in the same boat as me my car needing fixing, laptop is gonna cost another £70 what is the 3rd thing!!! Im just hoping it isnt the ivf.. Still in this dilemma if o should wait..A massive AARGH...

Jillyhen x


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen was raging about car but mechanic knows I am fanatical about safety he is a friend so I know he is not sticking the knife in. 

Well I am off for the weekend to a nice spa in case there is no wifi. I hope everyone has a brilliant bank holiday weekend

Maximom do something nice to distract yourself from 2ww. I am Hopi g all goes well to Tuesday good luck chicken xx


----------



## Hopeful37

I know jillyhen, I was surprised that they offered it but then they may nt have much on at moment with 2 week closure coming up?! If all goes well with test tomorrow they won't be able to do scan until 25 June as that will be first day that they reopen - only an extra 4 days than should have been, but equally it's a long enough wait...ah well, nothing can do about it and still gotta get that far yet!

Patbaz - have a fab weekend away, you deserve some pampering now. Take care, hugs x


----------



## Magicbaby

Evening girls just a quick one this evening had so much to read up on and i only missed yesterday  
Congrats Hopeful thats great news  
AFM back pains have subsided but now have AF like pains   is this normal on the BCP? Im so clueless   

Magicbaby x


----------



## Tessykins

Yeah Hopeful!!  That's great news about your BFP and great news about the blood test too - will really put your mind at ease!  Many congratulations hunny XXX


----------



## MissE

Just updating:

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Hopeful37 ICSI 28/02/12 BFP 

Maximom FET 22/05/12 05/06/12
















Hopewishpray ICSI 21/05/12 24/05/12 06/06/12  

Velma FET Natural BFP 

Tessy ICSI  

Jilly IVF  

MissE ICSI  

Magicbaby ICSI


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Hopeful did you test again this morning I tested every day ..

Patb enjoy your pampering weekend, sounds bliss..

missE thanks for the new updated table.. How you doing hun??

Tessy hows things?

Thank god its friday, and even better im off for the bank hol on monday & tuesday..

My special delivery was my test results from origin was nice to read through them... I thought they would only send hiv/ hep but no they sent them all and no fee!! Not that i need them now..
I have been having pains lower tumm and as i said to hubby last night its the 1st time since the miscarriage that i think ive ovulated.. Would be great if a wee miracle happened..

Has anyone else anything nice planned over the bank hol weekend?

must go and get some work done..

Happy friday ladies

Jillyhen


----------



## Magicbaby

Evening girls

Yay for the long weekend arriving    

DH is working tomorrow but we were hoping to do something on Sunday but have got a call from the clinic this afternoon to say.........

They mixed up our screening blood tests taken last week so they want us back in asap!!! I asked could they be done before the jubilee and now have an app on Sunday so thats our "doing something on Sunday" now   another 2 1/2 hour round trip but on the bright side i dont have to take time off work and think of another excuse to get out  

Has any of you got plans for the weekend? 

Hope the weather stays dry at least if it doesnt return to being really hot again  

Magicbaby x


----------



## Hopeful37

Wot a waste of a Sunday magic baby - nOt ideal !!!

Thank you ladies for all your support this past few days - big relief today at clinic; blood test showed HCG levels of 460 and consultant was really pleased with that. I have promised myself and DH that we are going to enjoy the moment now, and whatever is meant to be will be. Feeling really nauseous today which has not been nice, but reassuring at same time!! Got scan now booked in for Wed 20th June - crossing everything that we make it to then safely...only then will it feel real


----------



## Maximom

Hopeful that's fantastic news, that's quite a high hcg count so hopefully both ur little darlings are still with u. I'll be thinking of u & dh from now until 20th...as u say just try to enjoy every minute of being newly pregnant!!! 

I've been laid up all day feeling terribly ill so I didn't make it out shopping for something nice  
But on the plus side I only have to work 9-1 tomoro then that's me off for 9 days   

Looking forward to the festivities in town Mon & Tues & can't wait to see the Olympic torch on Tues so lots to keep me occupied come test day!

Have a nice extended weekend ladies wotever u've all got planned

Lynn


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies just a quick one from me I started light pink spotting yesterday so I think this a start to the end for us just devestated our test date isn't meant to be till weds I didn't realise how hard this would be as much as I've tried to be positive it doesn't look good


----------



## Maximom

Aw Hopwish try not to read too much into it sweetie, lots of women experience spotting & it cud well be implantation. I've everything crossed for u & pray that u make it to Wed   

This 2ww is awful, I can think of nothing else....it's on my mind from I wake up til I fall asleep so I'm dreading test day. It's definitely not easy being a woman, but I have to keep telling myself nothing in life worth having is ever easy!! 

Chin up pet xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Maximom and Hopewishpray - not long now... Thinking of you both loads and hoping that you both make it safely to Tuesday and Wednesday respectively. Hope try not to worry about spotting - more than likely due to implantation which can only be a good sign eh?! Stay positive and keep calm - it will make all the difference xx


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies thankyou for your kind words but my period started today so its all over I'm heartbrocken and dh not home till mon don't how I'll get through next 2days on my own! Do I still test and so I stop taking gels or keep going tried ring rfc but noone is in!!


----------



## patbaz

So sorry huni keep taking meds as RFC is closed on a sat and phone them in the morning xx


----------



## Maximom

Hopewish sending u loadsa       as Pat says RFC doesn't open on a Sat so I wud stay on the gel until u speak to them in the morning. I hope u have someone u can confide in until dh is home xx


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls
Hopewish-I'm so sorry honey ^hugme  A similar thing happened to me and the advice from the RFC was to keep taking the meds and still to do the test on OTD.  
Hopeful-Congratulations on the BFP. I'm delighted for you.
Jilly-what a turn up from Origin.  I have to say when we went there we thought Jenny was the nicest of all the nurses.  Good luck-may it be 3rd time lucky!
Shenagh-that's great you are nearly ready to go.
MissE-how are you getting on.  We might try either the Lister or GCRM if our FET doesn't work so I'm really keen to see how you get on.
Patbaz-thinking about you too,hope you are ok.
Justone-was thinking about your family-hope all is well xx
Maximom-Loved that sentiment about nothing in life worth having is ever easy-best wishes on 2ww
Magicbaby-hope you are enjoying the long weekend.
Tessykins-how are you honey?
Babydreams-any word yet on the op?  
Velma-how are you in the warm weather? 
Hellesbells-how are you after the mri? 
MMCm-hope you are ok  too.
Hi to anyone I've missed.Theres so much going on on this thread-hope we all get a good weekend xx


----------



## Maximom

Well ladies I cudn't resist temptation any longer as I was making myself I'll with worry, so I thought lets just get the inevitable over with so I can move forward. To my astonishment I got a   and I honestly still can't quite believe it!!!!

We feel truly blessed to have had 2 successful attempts & we just pray that our little darlings stay with us this time. But for now I'm definitely going to enjoy every minute of being pregnant as I know we still have many hurdles to cross.

Thank you all so much for ur support recently, I definitely found this 2ww very difficult & cudnt have got thru it without all ur kind words of encouragement xx


----------



## Cather1ne

Congrats Maximom, relax and enjoy xx


----------



## yellowhope

Maximom-Wow!!! Congratulations!   I'm delighted for you!


----------



## Hopeful37

Hopewishpray - hope you are okay!? Can't stop thinking about you - hang on in there and keep taking the meds until OTD. Praying that everything will be ok for you and you get the good news you so deserve xx

Oh maximom, I am so delighted for you. Like you say there are still so many hurdles to overcome, but enjoy the moment and the fab feeling - praying hard that you have a healthy ad successful pregnancy. Hey if it all works out for us both, our due dates will be close to one another!! Keep in touch and maybe see u soon over on the "waiting early scans" thread, where we can continue to tear our hair out and get paranoid about everything lol xxx


----------



## hellsbells26

Congrats Maximom   

Hopewishpray - hope you're ok.


----------



## MissE

Congrats maximom, that is fabulous news. hope you have a healthy pregnancy.  

Hope thinking of you, hope you are ok huni.  

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Congrats maximom excellent news huni xx


----------



## Maximom

Thanks for all ur kind words ladies, we really can't believe our luck although we still have a long way to go. Keep us in ur prayers and     that this is our time. 

Lovin the fact that I have all week off work, gonna treat myself to a few nice days out thru the week to compensate for all the stress I've been under lately


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Maximom brilliant news Congrats x

Hang in there hope, I bled thru my 2ww. 

I've still no laptop so I can't look back to see who all has posted!
Hope you are enjoying the bank hol weekend, there was a party in the street for the kids brilliant wee day.

I still hope I've made the right decision re origin & gcrm! Up today to collect Meds to start fri!!

Jillyhen


----------



## Hopeful37

Hopefully all will go great with Origin Jillyhen...fab that ur getting started again! Dr Diakos has been brill lately with us - really going that extra mile, inviting me up for blood test even though didn't ask and then personally ringing me back with results. Despite there 2 week closure he insisted that he would bring me in for early scan during that time rather than make me wait longer than need to. Guessing part of the 5 star treatment is the result of a guilty conscious - didn't keep a close enough eye on me and reduce my meds when saw had an excessive number of follies at early stage of stimming. But either way, not complaining and really hopjng that u too have a good (and successful) experience with them


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies thankyou for all your well wishes and a huge congrats to maxiemom and hopeful I'm delighted for you 
Atm still bleeding I know in my heart its all over it was a really heavy bleed and its been going on since saturday alothough getting lighter now I'm still doing meds and will test thurday but I'm just devastated this is our first go and don't think anyone can prepare you for that sence of loss and failure guess its just going to take time it will be a while anyways before we can afford to go again can any of you girls tell me how much fresh cycle of icsi is with origin and would you reccomend them over the rfc? Glad in way we have to wait to save as can't even think about going again yet


----------



## patbaz

Hopewishpray I am so sorry huni. Your first Ivf failure is probably the worst because you really do think it's going to work. Remember that we are all here for you when you need us. Take some time now and grieve and do something nice with dh and spoil yourself xx


----------



## hellsbells26

Hello to everyone   

Hopewishpray   

Jillyhen good luck with this cycle.   

Hels


----------



## MissE

Hope i am so sorry huni, it is never easy dealing with a failed cycle. It will take you time but it will get better huni. Make sure you are good to yourself and pamper yourself, you deserve it.    
I think the cycle of ICSI we had in origin cost about £4200 for tx and meds, cant remember the exact amount but this is not too far away.

Emma xx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi hopewishpray - I'm relatively new to these boards (I used to be on them in 2010 but haven't been on since then) but was reading through the posts and noticed yours - just wanted to say I'm so sorry about your recent tx. I don't know what Origin is like compared to the RFC for tx as I did not have tx at either of them - I had initial consultations with Origin and was not impressed at all. I did however have ICSI tx at GCRM in Glasgow and can tell you that they are brilliant - I had a really positive experience with GCRM and not just because we successfully got pregnant through them. I don't know if you would consider going to Glasgow or not but just wanted to let you know they are another option. Also I just wanted to contact you as my DH seems to have the same "problem" (for want of a better word) as yours. We had been to the RFC for initial consultations and were given a very negative response. We were eventually put on the RFC NHS waiting list for ICSI tx in Sept 2010 after many appointments and investigations. We decided to have a private cycle while waiting for our NHS go - to be honest we thought it would be a "practice run" and never in a a million years thought we would be successful. I had initial consultations with Origin and GCRM and the difference between the two were like night and day (however this may have been only my experience as many people on these boards seem to have had good experiences with Origin). Anyway I just wanted to let you know that all is not lost - we were in the same situation as you and your DH and had a positive outcome. If you would like any other info let me know.

Hi - to everyone else. I haven't had a chance to read everyone's posts properly - just noticed Hopewishpray's and wanted to get in touch. I am currently waiting for my letter of offer from the RFC for my NHS ICSI tx. I'd love to hear from anyone who has had tx with the RFC. To date I've had very negative experience with them and am a bit apprehensive about going to them. Thanks


----------



## shenagh1

Rosecat-hi and welcome the rfc what can I say personally I can't abide them... I have been there for over 2years now and they r USELESS!!! They won't put myself on the list as they say I'm too young regardless of the history I have had if is my only chance!!! Your just a number to them not a person.. I went to the lister in London on the 2nd may and already I have gotten further with them than I ever have over here x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Shenagh -  I totally understand where you're coming from. although we only had a few appointments at the RFC I came away from every single one feeling totally depressed and disillusioned. That was why we decided to go to GCRM privately. The RFC made us feel v negative. What consultant did you go to there? I think it is utterly ridiculous that you are not being put on the IVF waiting list because of your age. Coincidentally I saw an article in a paper today about a girl the same age as you who needs IVF but is not being put on the waiting list until she is 30! apparently her health trust in England won't offer IVF to anyone under the age of 30 even if they do need it!


----------



## confused123

Congrats Maximon on your good news
Shenagh that is so unfair
Jilly glad you are getting started  
Sorry to hear hope wish that things not good,  I have been to both clinics and i know people pregnant from both. I had my cycle cancelled with origin as i did not  respond to the drugs. They were very professional and i really do not think it would have mattered what clinic i was with as it was my first cycle and amh is so high they could not take a chance.  THe second was with the royal and i had a very positive experience after the inital head wreck ringing ringing and fighting  (NHS) as they had learnt from my previous experince and monitored me very closely. Both experinces were positive and had the same consultant for both so i would say there was little difference in care. (although Origin you can ask more questions/ get more time and feel more comfortable)  
Rosecat am very very interested in GCRM as i need a change so glad to hear positive experiences


----------



## Rosecat

Hi confused123 - I am so glad to hear that you had a positive experience at the RFC. Do you mind me asking what consultant you dealt with? I have had such a negative experience of the RVH I have been dreading going back near the place! Although I have to as I can't afford to go private again.


----------



## 2Angels

I started ivf at ur age in rfc & got put on the list without a prob as u can see from my signature so they soulsnt have a prob with ur age


----------



## confused123

I dealt with prof mc clure in both clinics was lovely I also dealt with dr traub who was canbe sharp but was very nice after my recent miscarriage  they really could not have done any more. The initial appointments were about off but during treatment they were lovely


----------



## Rosecat

Hi confused - thanks for letting me know that - I feel better about going to the RFC now. I've only ever had dealings with Dr Traub and he can be very abrupt. I'm very sorry to hear about your miscarriage. You must be going through an awful time now. Was your last tx at the RFC?


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi rosecat thankyou for your post   its lovely to hear someone who has a positive experience with treatment with similar fertility problems! I really felt after this treatment it wasnt going to work for us so its good to hear we still have a chance at being parents one day  i had thought of gcrm but the traveling and extra cost of staying in glasgow worrried me if you dont mind me asking how much is icsi with them and do you have to go over for scans and meds ect?
My experience with the rfc was mixed going through treatment i thought it went quite smoothly and they seemed happy with the embies that were put back in but looking back their was very little guidance with consultants and i did feel completely lost at times not knowing if i was doing sprays right and even if the schedule was good for me as everytime a nurse looked at my schedule they commented on the low dose of meds i was on!!
You are treated like a number and i have been ringing since sat to find out if i should continue the gels till test day even though i have my af but yet to get through cause of the bank holiday which i feels not right for people going through treatment!!
That said the nurse was lovely at planning app and also at egg collection and i felt well looked after during agg transfer!!
Miss E and confused thankyou   for your info on rfc and origin and all the other ladies   who left messages my heads a bit all over the place so forget who i missed  
ATM as i said still havent got in conatct with rfc but have continued gels till i test thurs   it probable wont be until the new year that we afford private and the time will help us heal but will def look at gcrm and origin and hopefully my review with rfc whenever that will be will give me some answers and how to move forward


----------



## shenagh1

Rose at I also went to see dr traub and all he suggested was that I go back and try clomid again!! I had 6 cycles of clomid almost 4years ago and nothing I then had ALOT of Iui and still nothing so I don't see how him going backwards would help me. As he completely discriminated against me because of my age he said so himself that if I had been older and in my 30s I would be a serious enough case but because I'm not... Well I'm not serious!!


----------



## Rosecat

Shenagh - that is absolutel ridiculous! I def think you are right in taking matters in going over to the Lister. You are obviously going to get nowhere with the RFC for another few years!

Hopewishpray - Thanks for letting me know about your experience at the RFC. ICSI tx at GCRM costs approx £3850 (including blastocyst culture and transfer) now plus meds. My meds cost £840. When I went to GCRM I needed a couple of scans leading up to EC. Although they were included in the package price (if I went to GCRM to get them done) I actually got them done at the RFC at my own expense - it would've cost me as much to go over and back to glasgow to get them done. It has changed now as GCRM now have a satellite clinic in Belfast where you can get your scans done at no extra expense to save you having to go over to Glasgow. I only went over for EC and ET in the end up. Some people stay between EC and ET but I came home in between. I cannot recommend GCRM highly enough and that's not just because we got our wee man with them. They are brilliant and they seem to have a lot of patients attending them who have male factor infertility problems. If you need any further info about them let me know. The urologist who deals with the male infertility aspect is absolutely brilliant aswell.


----------



## Jillyhen

Afternoon ladies

SHenagh that is so no fair that the rfc have an age limit. WHen i had my 1st ivf i think there was a girl who was 23 going thru it.

Hopewish, i really feel for you hun.. My 1st bfn knocked the stuffing out of me..

To all you other lovely ladies, sorry im not naming you all.. I still have no laptop and prob wont have it back till the end of the month..Whatever stage of your journey you are at hope all is going well.

Was up in origin yesterday and there is a few new faces on the board and i saw a new nurse.. I have got my superfract home to start on fri morning, she didnt give me gonal f! Will get it on the 26th, said if we take it out  the building if it wasnt used it cant b refunded. 

Feeling so apprehensive.. Really nervous this time..

Jillyhen


----------



## Hopeful37

Oh Jillyhen - great to hear that you are getting started again...can understand that you are really nervous. I really hope that they take good care of you in Origin and you dont regret going back there. Exciting to get started again I am sure too?! It will go in so quickly as you know, and hopefully    this will be your time - goodness knows you deserve it petal  

All grand with me, back at work today. To be honest, really didnt feel like coming back, but know will help the time go in until my first scan (20th June) - which I am so so nervous about! Cannot stop worrying and analysing every twitch and constantly on knicker watch - petrified of it going horribly wrong after getting so far!

Hi to all the rest of you lovely ladies, DRing, stimming, or waiting on EC/ET - thinking of you all, and wishing you successful treatments


----------



## 2Angels

Shenagh I was with Dr trub also got put on to list at 23 started treatment at 24 & there was never any questions asked at all he only ever said i had a good chance because of my age.


----------



## babydreams282

Afternoon Ladies

Hopeful 37 - massive congratulations - hopefully the 20th flys in for you!

Jilly - Yay on getting started again,   this is your time huni

Rosecat - welcome back, i remember you from the first time round, think we talked for a bit when you first started with GCRM, not sure if you remember.  Good luck with you next round of tx, are you using RFC this time?  

Hopwishpray   

Big hi to all other ladies, yellowhope, maximom, tessy, misse, confused, patbaz, 2 angels, shenagh1, hellsbells and anyone ive missed.

AFM - Still waiting on op date    Tearing my hair out big time!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hopeful.

Im just so nervous as its gonna be our last go, hubby doesnt want to put me through any more  plus the financial side of things also..
im sure you cant wait for your scan..
I had no problems with origin the last time,, was just when i went up and told that they where closing i was raging!

Still no word babyd, thats mental...

I think my e/c should be around the 11th July so have booked the last 2 weeks of and will also give me a chance to spend time with my sister..

Im having  strange dreams again, i went thru this ages ago and now they are back.. Was so bizarre dreamt i was getting married again and wearing my sisters bridesmaid dress!! What is going thru my head at night lol

Jillyhen


----------



## Boo333

hello ladies

What a lovely evening, but what happened to the summer!

Hopeful and maximom big congratulations to you both. Enjoy.

Jillyhen can't believe that's you ready to get started again.  Hoping this is your time.  Sending you positive vibes.  I always have weird dreams too.

Baby dreams unbelieveable that you are still waiting.  I don't know how you haven't lost the plot.  Hope you hear soon.

Shenagh1 so sorry you are being faubed off I had similar problems at Causeway.  Not because of my age (coz I am an aul doll) but they just kept telling me to keep trying and come back in 6 months (for 3 yrs).  

Its pretty busy on here at moment - hello to everyone else I missed out.

Boo


----------



## shenagh1

2angels - I'd love to know how he thought it was ok for u and not me  he just seems to have a hat and pulls out a number every now and again to see who he wants to treat!  I lost ALL faith in them after my last app in oct where he suggested I go back on clomid!  

Boo- horrible isn't it 
Jillyhen- wow it's all go fr u now  

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Babydreams - yes I do remember you from the last time I was on. I really hope you get your date for your op soon. It takes so long for everything doesn't it? We're going to the RFC this time although I'm not sure when. I recently asked to be reactivated on the NHS ICSI waiting list (I was top of the waiting list in July 2011 but asked to be suspended) and have been advised that I should be reactivated soon. Mind you, I don't know what "soon" actually means or how long after I'm reactivated I could actually be having tx! I'm not sure and no-one seems to know. What has your experience of the RFC been like?


----------



## Rosecat

By the way - I meant to say hi to everyone else tonight!


----------



## confused123

I re activated in November had treatment in January February it was quick  .any ideas for coping with sil christening of nephew I am godmother and delighted but so panicking it might over whelm me


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Confused - thanks for letting me know that. I've no idea what to tell you - I just tended to avoid situations like that although obviously you can't as it's  your nephew's christening and you're the godmother! I think it'll be hard but if you can try and enjoy it and focus on that it'll be your turn some day.


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Rosecat

Hopefully you'll hear from them soon and you can get started again.  My experience with the RFC?  Where do i start...lol  I hated every minute of it, to be honest it felt like a cattle market, i dont think they tailor to peoples needs, it just seems like they rush you through the system.  Reception staff are ignorant, who think they are somebody.  I took an infection after EC and had the pleasure of meeting Dr Traub - yes he is abrupt but i liked him.  Im now under Prof McClure for my op and he is lovely also.  Everyone has had a different experiences with them - some good and some bad, i hope yours is a good one! 

Confused -   these situations are tough but remember your strong you've been through so much and this is just another hurle to have to tackle.


----------



## Rosecat

hi babydreams - I'm dreading going to the RFC to be honest but I just thought I should use our NHS tx and see what happens. When you got your letter of offer how long after did you actually have your EC? I'm dreading that part the most! What will happen once you have your op? Will you be going for tx again?


----------



## Jillyhen

Afternoon ladies

How are we all?

Babyd i still cant believe you havent had a date yet, i would be on the blower...

Rosecat when we had our nhs go, i got the letter in nov i had me e/c in March.. I had all he screening bloods to get done and i think the drugs started in the feb..

MissE how you doin hun? How did the blood results go yesterday??

Boo i still in shock that i start tomorrow, totally bricking it ...

Patb, are you back from your weekend away??

Must go and cleared up, totally shattered

Jillyhen x


----------



## hopewishpray

Hello ladies 
Hope everyone is well!
Jilly good luck for starting honey  
I did my test today and as I already knew it was a bfn I just used the rfc test which doesn't even have instructions with it!! Didn't bother buying a different test since I had such heavy bleeding I knew it was my AF!
Going to take some time out now ladies I will still be checking to see how your getting on and wishing you all your dreams to come true
HOPE xxxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi jillyhen - thanks for letting me know that. Trying to get an idea of the timescale we're looking at. i see you're starting to DR tomorrow. Good luck!

Hi Hopewispray - I'm so sorry your fears were confirmed. Take a bit of time out to rest and look after yourself and your DH. 

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all well!


----------



## justone

Hi girls
Hoping you're all ok.
Congratulations Hopeful and Maximom. Am delighted for both of you. oxo
So sorry to read your news, Hopewishpray. My heart goes out to you most sincerely. oxo
A big hi to everyone else on this tx roller coaster ride at whatever stage you are all at. oxo
AFM Mum's biopsy showed benign cells, thank goodness. Thank all for your lovely messages of support last week. xxx 
I blubbed and cried throughout my appt with the consultant last week. Poor man! Was wondering if any of you have ever had a hysteroscopy?  The consultant told me as a final investigation he'd do a hysteroscopy on me in early July. (I turn 42 in late July...)
Looking forward to your replies. xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Rosecat - i got my letter of Offer in March to start with Mays AF - DR started 8th June last year (this day last year i was just starting off) started stims on 23rd June, EC 8th July, ET 10th July.  Yes we will have another go when i finally get this operation, whenever that may be, think we are going go to GCRM this time!


----------



## hellsbells26

Hello Everyone

JustOne - so glad to hear about your mum - what a relief. Sorry can't help with your question.

Just wondering if anyone else received a letter from the fertility centre. I got one on Tuesday. Basically it said that they were improving their waiting list system and wanted confirmation that we still wanted to be on the NHS list. I thought I was well up the list   Anyone else get the same letter?

Hope you all have a nice weekend?

Hels


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - hope you are all well today - gorgeous weather isn't it?
Babydreams - thanks for letting me know your timescale with the RFC. I rang them this morn and they told me that my letter of offer of tx will be with me in the next couple of weeks! I will def keep you posted it about my progress with them. If you need any further info about GCRM feel free to PM me if you want.


----------



## babydreams282

Thanks Rosecat - yes keep me posted on your progress and i'll be torturing you when i am finally able to start again...lol  

Big hello to all you other lovely ladies, have a good weekend


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey everyone

Justone how are you hun?? Im sorry i cant help you either.. Did he say anything else??

I dont think i will hear from the Royal, i did get a letter ages ago and i said i wanted to be suspended for 6 months but no word..

Has anyone anything nice planned for the weekend??

had my 1st superfract injection this morning wasnt as bad as i thought.. Hubby is getting a dab hand at giving them..

Jillyhen


----------



## Rosecat

Justone - I'm sorry but I've never had a hysteroscopy done so I'm no use - ps glad that you got good news about your mum.

Hellsbells - I didn't get any letter like that from the RFC so I'm not sure what it means. Could you ask them where you are on the list? I asked today and they just said I would be getting my letter of offer of tx within the next couple of weeks.

Jillyhen - how are you feeling now that you've started again? How are you finding Origin so far? I'm getting very nervous about my tx with the RFC. 

Babydreams - don't be afraid of torturing me about GCRM or anything else. Before I went I got in touch with a girl from NI who had been to GCRM before me and I had her tortured about everything -from the tx details right through to where to stay in Glasgow!

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## MissE

Hello lovely ladies, how are you all? Have had a few busy days so havent posted much but have been keeping an eye on you all.

Jilly glad to hear the jab went well this morning.   Have my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Babyd how are you holding up huni? Hope they get a move on with a date for your op.  

Rosecat hope you get your letter through soon.  

Justone so glad to hear your mum got good news. Sorry i have never had a hysteroscopy so cant help much.  

Hellsbells they have been trying to sort out their waiting lists for a while now. They have a lot of ladies suspended on the list and some names on it who no longer need the place. The managers from rfc were at the craigavon support group several months ago telling us all about it. Hopefully you are near the top of the list.  

Hope so very sorry huni, take osme time and be good to yourself.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

All going ok with me, really feeling the ovaries twinging now. Just trying to stay relaxed about it all and hoping for a fresh transfer and no ohss.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, how are you all doing?

Jilly, that's crazy that you've started DR again!  Where does the time go?  Wishing you all the very best with this tx love, I think we might be cycle buddies as I'm starting DR on Thursday for planned ec on 10th July!

Hopewishpray, I'm sorry to read about your news, it's so bloody hard hun and I know how you feel.  Please try to stay strong XXX

Baby D, have you still heard nothing about your operation??!  I really hope that you hear soon love, you've waited too long on this   

Misse, where are you hunny?!  Hope you're doing well X

Justone, that's good news that they're prepared to do a hysteroscopy - please God that it helps youXX

Hello Rosecat, Hellsbells, Confused, Shenagh, Hopeful, 2Angels and everyone else looking in XXX

Well girls, I'm on the detox and I'm bored stupid!!  I'm off drink, caffeine, rubbishy food (although I'm seriously struggling with this one as I'm just back from a meal out with DH which was finished with the yummiest chocolate fondant! - Slimming World will not be impressed next week).  I'm reading Zita cover to cover and trying to embark on some positive thinking and visualisation - you know, my womb is a temple and that sort of thing    

I did download a book onto my Kindle called The Baby Trap which is all about a couple's journey with ivf - I've only read about a quarter of it and it is hilarious and so easy to relate to - even Fertility Friends gets a mention in it!!

Hope you're all doing well and have nice things planned for the weekend - is there really anything you can do at the weekends which doesn't involve alcohol or eating?  Answers on a postacard please as I'm getting desperate!


----------



## shenagh1

Lol I'll 2nd that tessykins- I'm doing really well without alcohol and caffeine as I don't drink alcohol and only drink tea I have now changed to fruit tea! Bt the eating my god I can't stop!L!!! It's soo bad.. 

The baby trap I'm trying to find it, how much did u pay for it for kindle I wouldn't mind reading it, and any other good books yous ladies know of as I'm a massive book worm and dh won't let me physically bring anymore home so if I can sneak them to my kindle he will never know lol cxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies 

So much for my lie in!! Wide awake.

Tessy im still a bit apprehensive but jabs going well. 
My e/c should be the 11th!! Are you at the rfc?

Shenagh I love reading to, I go thru 10 books or so every 3 weeks. Love chick flicks.
I have asked bunny for a kindle for my birthday next month.

Tessy you are saying about reading a book about a couple goin thru ivy I've just finished 1 called the 2 week wait n it was about a couple trying after she cancer, using donor eggs and the donor was gay n she wanted a baby 2. Was very good. 

How are you other lovely ladies??

Thanks everyone for all your well wishes I can't believe im on the bandwagon again.

I'm trying to be very good and eat sensibly but it's do hard!! Must get in the brazil nuts.


----------



## shenagh1

same here jillyhen always have to have one especially when traveling anywhere.. two week wait sounds good must get it too x

I hope to hear something soon so I can join you'd in this madness lol xx


----------



## Magicbaby

Morning Girls

Have been looking for recommendations for books to read up on for a while and the zita west keeps been referred to so just a few mins ago i have ordered it and the baby trap   im not a big reader but when i get a book and the content is good i cant leave it down   - hope they get here asap!!

Just have to decide which to read first  

So how is everyone doing? Im lost on where EVERYONE is at there is so many of us but wotever stage of tx ur at i   this is our time   

DH is annoying me at that slightlest thing he does wrong and we end up not talking for a while until i apoligise as i am so moody at the minute   wot is that all bout   im on the BCP now for 24days (not that im counting  ) it must be it in some way as we are never like that with each other or its the stress of wots ahead very soon   i dont no!! 

Had a very stressful day in work yesterday and resorted to comfort food   chinese and chocolate so need to be extra extra good today and tomorrow before wi on Monday at sw!!!!

Sorry for the me post im just venting some feelings as i home alone   

Magicbaby x


----------



## Hopeful37

You are more than allowed to vent on here Magicbaby - that's what it's / we're here for eh?!!

Jillyhen - so pleased to hear you have started your treatment again. Take care and wishing you the luck and happiness you so deserve x

MissE - hows it going with you? Thinking of you loads x

Patbaz - hope your time away has helped you somewhat and that you feel strong enough soon to continue with further treatment x

Hi to everyone else - shenagh, tessykins, confused etc...hope all doing okay and not too fed up with the football yet??!!!!!!!

AFM - nothing to report at this end, which I hope is a good sign! Days are dragging until my early scan - 11 sleeps and counting!! Just praying that I make it until then!! Been feeling sore alot lately and freaks me out every time...heart in my mouth everytime I go to toilet in case I see blood. Was supposed to be on north coast this weekend - had booked cottage through  for me and DH and my parents , but found out at 5pm last nite that deal had fallen through...not impressed as was looking forward to getting my head showered, but equally so tired at moment and mum has a kidney infection now, that probably worked out for best. Have been promised full refund, so I will be on warpath of not back in my bank account by end of week!


----------



## Magicbaby

Thanks hopeful - think it was a bad day from start to finish - DH and i met up with DH 2 Bro's and SIL's lastnite in bar (DH an i very good drinking diet coke  ) but then a friend of my SIL came over and annonced her good news she's pg and low an behold when i turned to her i was eye level with her bump   cudnt bring myself to speak for a while after that then.......... a guy i aint seen in ages came over to me an said no babies yet? an for the first time ever i was stuck for words and almost burst into tears it didnt help that my BIL'S and SIL'S were waiting for my answer (im normally alright with the same record being played no babies or isnt it time you had a baby or wots keeping u etc but last nite it knocked me for six   and when we got home my dh even said to me if u'd seen ur face im sure the BIL's and SIL's have noticed something was up with regards to that topic - none of them know wot we are going through 

Enuf of me moaning  

its not fair about ur break away Hopeful but as you say maybe its for the best so long as you get ur refund . I had planned to take DH away for his birthday in aug but as i have no schedule yet i cant make plans so will have to do so last minute or put it off until either our BFN/BFP hasnt stopped me from looking mind you  

Magicbaby x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls!
Big hello to u all.  I don't post really anymore but always keep up with u all! 
Just a wee question... Do any of u know is iui free on Nhs? If so, how many free goes do u get?
My friend maybe has to have it but I e had no wxperience of it so I thought I'd ask u ladies ;-)

Hope ur all doing ok. Good luck to u all whatever stage ur at ;-)

Carina xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Plus is there a waiting list for iui?
Thanks


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning everyone

Magic, i hate when folk ask you about any babies?? I get that especially as we are married almost 5 years..

Twinangels, how are you hun?

Hopeful thats a bit crap about your wee break away.. Where was it you where supposed to go??

For the book lovers, i think its Sarah Rayner that has wrote the 2 week wait..

Who wrote the baby trap??

Afm im so tired.. Could i have side affects so soon in starting?? I was home last nights from my granny's went up to get dressed into my pj's @ 7.30 sat on the bed and fell asleep, i have never slept for 12 hours ever!!

Is this normal when taking injections??

Jillyhen


----------



## Hopeful37

Jillyhen - was supposed to be in Bushmills...since saw that the house is on the market - raging! All worked out fine though as wasnt in good form over weekend anyhow...we have now booked house in Ballycastle for September, when things quieten down alittle (hopefully!)..same house stayed in March, so we know its nice and cosy...so so tired at moment, just hoping that all good signs and not just becasue havent had a full nights sleep now in 3 weeks and fact that worrying so much about every twinge etc


----------



## Jillyhen

Hopeful

Im sure you werent happy!! My mil has a house that she lets out just outside Bushmills near the Causeway..It has 2 bedrooms..

Wont be long now till your scan..Your twinges are prob the wee rascal settling in..

Jillyhen


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls 
How are you all sorry i havent been on in a while but by heck you have been busy so i have tried to catch up!!

Rosecat - I know of some of the problems with RFC but by the admin staff i had no problems with them through both treatments - i seen dr williamson and she was just a wee gem!!! Good luck x

Shenagh1 - I cant believe that with the RFC re your age that is B***S*** - I was put on the waiting list when i was 22 and had my 1st treatment when i was 24 i seen dr mcfall and dr williamson i just remember dr mcfall saying you are young just get urself home with a bottle of wine lol and was like do you think we havent tried that one   lol but honestly we were on the list - Take care and Good luck x

Jilly - Good luck 3rd time lucky!!!

Congradulations to the BFP's

Big Hi to everyone else - Always praying!!!!

Fi xx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - hope you all had a good weekend and are doing well this evening.
Fi84 - thanks for letting me know about your positive experience at the RFC! It's encouraging to see that someone has had a positive outcome with them. 
Magicbaby - hope you're in a better mood now. I know how difficult it can be when people keep asking are there no sign of any babies yet! It's totally infuriating and very sad. It's very hard to appear pleased for other people who are pregnant. Hopefully you will be announcing x!your own pregnancy at the end of your tx!
Jillyhen - how are you feeling today? It'll  be no time flying in to your EC now you've got started. Fingers crossed for this tx!
Hellsbells - I just got a letter from the RFC today about the waiting list. Think it was the same one as you got. I rang them and they told me to ignore it as I'm due to get my letter of offer of tx soon.
Miss E - what stage are you at now? I'm getting mixed up with everyone. Hope you're doing well. On Fri the RFC told me I would be getting my letter within the next 2 weeks, today another admin person said it might be start of July so I just don't know!
Hopeful37 - I hope the time goes quickly for you until your scan!
Hi to Tessykins, Shenagh, Twinsandangelsmummy and anyone else I have missed.


----------



## Fi84

hi tessy, 
how are you?
who is the author for the baby trap sounds like a good read!!

fi xx


----------



## Maximom

Evening ladies, just a quick update from me...got my first scan appt for Wed 27th June. So exciting, I really can't wait now, I just pray that all goes well from now until then      I'll keep you all posted! 

Hopeful how are you getting it hun? Not long now til ur scan  

Not much else to report from me atm, just been feeling nauseous & my nose is super sensitive so the smell of most things is almost turning my stomach. Hopefully all good signs but please keep us in ur prayers ladies.

Jilly definitely keep well hydrated, should help with ur headaches....hopefully all ur pain will be worth it in the end. Did u say ur ET is 11th July? That really will be round in no time, I'm praying hard for u this time pet.

Emma how's ur treatment going at Lister? I'm sorry I've lost track of where everyone is atm, when's ur ec? Fingers crossed for a fresh cycle for u this time sweetie.

   to all you other lovely ladies who are on this crazy fertility rollercoaster

Lynn


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, Fi, Jilly and Shenagh, the author of The Baby Trap is Sibel Hodge - you can get it on Amazon, I have a kindle so downloaded it for £3.  Is good value and is a good read for girlies like us!  It's not going to win the Booker prize for this year's best novel, but it's something that we can all relate to and have a giggle at, though I thought the ending was a tad far-fetched!

Maximom, that's great about getting the scan date through, I bet you can't wait butit'll fly in for you.  Hope all's well with you Hopeful X

Jilly how's dr going?

Misse, how are you hun?  Have you started stimms yet?

Hi Rosecat, Magicbaby, Babydreams, Twinsangels and everyone else - isn't this weather depressing?  

I had my pre-treatment appointment today, at this stage I could nearly tell the nurse what I have to do instead of her telling me    Anyway, collected meds and I've to start dr on Thursday - can't wait to come off the pill as it sends me a bit loony - I'm not as bad on the spray for some reason.  Sooooooo, here we go again!!


----------



## pam20

Hi Tessykins
I agree with you about the pill, I'm the same, so moody!
Can I ask you how long you were on the pill all together?  

I've been on it 4 weeks now and no word about my pre treatment appointment to collect drugs.  The last time I had IVF at RFC last year I didnt have to go on the pill, but they told me everyone has to go on it now.  When they tell you you can go off pill, do you then have period then start spray on day 21, then injections on 1st day of period and then have EC 2 weeks later then ET, if all goes well?
Hope you can answer my query please?
Pam


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - hope you are all well tonight. 
Tessykins & Pam - do you mind me asking where are you both having tx? Both at the RFC? I'm due to get my letter of offer of tx this week or next apparently so I'm just wondering what the procedure is after that. I've no idea. I haven't been on the pill in 10 years and certainly didn't want to be starting now! What is it for? Have you any idea when I might be having EC if I get my offer of letter of tx in the next week or so? We've had our screening bloods done already.
Hi to everyone else tonight.


----------



## hellsbells26

Hi Girls

Did you see the news report about Origin this evening. I just caught the tail end in the MIL's house so I was looking it up online.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-18414194

Hels

/links


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

How are we all??

Just a quick log on for me, so much work to do and i havent even had a cuppa!!

I rang origin this morning to confirm things and im still to continue on.. The main number wasnt answered just the on call and the lovely girl on the phone reassured me that the article on the news was totally blown out of proportion!!
I was awake at 4.00 this morning worrying!!

lets hope hubby gets me kindle for my birthday and i can download it..

Jillyhen


----------



## Fi84

Morning girls, 

whats happening with origin?  If you are currently having treatment what happens during their 2 week closure and did they make their patients aware of it? I hope anyone currently having treatment will be unaffected by this!

Hi to all you lovely ladies!!!

Fi x


----------



## Jillyhen

Fi 

When i was up on the 15th May, i was told i could not be started on June's af.. Do we decided to try gcrm only to get a shock call from Jenny asking for dates etc, when i asked why she said they werent closing and told to start booking in treatments. So i was up last tues to collect my drugs, the funny thing was we had paid all and received the drugs for DR only as ther nurse didnt want o give me all until iy was needed.. SOmething to do if i needed refunded!! I never thought a thing about it and away i went.

Ive started Dr injections last fri and my next appt is the scan before stimms.. I think they are only starting people who are are at the same stage as me.. AS far as im aware i wont be affected..

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Hello my lovely ladies, hope u r all well. 

Jilly glad to hear there will be no more delays for u. If origin mess u about again I'll be up at their door to give them a piece of my mind 

Hellsbells didn't see the piece on the news but had a read through that link u posted. It all sounds more serious than dr heasley let on at the support group last week.

Tessy glad to hear your appointment went well and u will be starting again very soon. I am praying so hard that all goes well for u and this is your time darling cos u so deserve it.  

Maximum how r u doing lovely? Has it all sunk in yet? 

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

I'm doing well thanks, will not be on too much over the next few days as I am away but will update properly when I get back. 

Loads of love and hugs to u all. 

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls

How are you all, it's all go with Origin, I've been reading the news reports.

Hi Misse, how are you hunnyxxx

Jilly, hope you're well.

Pam and Rosecat, just to answer your questions - I am at RFC, I started pill on 7th May and had my planning appointment yesterday, so I was on pill for about 4/5 weeks before pre-treatment.  

Rosecat, they put all their patients on pill now so that they can schedule them by taking control of their cycles - I had been off pill for about 6 years and didn't relish the thought of going back on it, but needs must - when you get your letter of offer you'll be told to go to your gp to get the pill which you will start on day 1 of your next cycle, you then notify rfc of your day 1 and they will schedule your treatment, usually takes about 6 weeks after starting the pill.  The one good thing about being on the pill is that you don't have to be on the dr spray for as long

Pam, you have to take the pill continuously with no break so you won't have a period, though I've had a little bit of staining.  You will then start dr spray which will over lap with taking the pill for about 4 days then you'll stop the pill and continue on with the spray.

Hope this all makes sense and that you're all doing well XXXX


----------



## pam20

Hi Tessykins
Thanks a lot for that.  I started pill on 17 May so shouldnt be that far behind you.  I havent had any word yet about pre treatment appointment, how long in advance did you find out about yours?
From what you've said once I get that I'll be starting spray fairly soon after that?  Is that right?
Just trying to work out roughly when EC & ET could be?
Thanks
Pam


----------



## Fi84

Hi Jilly, 
Ahh thats great you wont be affected its stressful enough without the extra worry - 
take care 
xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi Pam, I was on the pill for about 3 weeks and I phoned the rfc to see what was happening.  I was told that they couldn't tell me anything as I'd only been on it for 3 weeks so I asked the nurse to tell me where exactly I was in 'their pile' as I needed to know when possible e/c was.  She wasn't really amused at my persistence but she did look and phoned me back to tell me when e/c was and that I should be getting my schedule posted soon - that conversation was on a Monday and the schedule arrived the following Saturday.  So, I started pill on 7th May, went for pre-treatment on 12th June, starting dr on 14th June with e/c on 10th July - all in all you're talking two months from started pill.

If I was you I would give rfc a call - phone admin first to see if they have schedule for you, they didn't for me, told me that it was still with nurses, so I phoned nurses!  They will try to put you off and give you some guff about not knowing when you'll start but persevere  - tell them that you need to know!  I know, I probably sound like their worst nightmare, but the way I look at it is that we handed over to them the guts of 4 grand and I would expect good service for that amount of money!


----------



## gilly80

Hi ladies

Just thought I would pop back on to say that we where affected by the origin closure, we were on holiday in Florida and meant to start our down regging injections while we were away, a lovely nurse from Origins phoned us to tell us about the closure and not to start the injections. I was a little concerned and me and my DH discussed moving clinics but decided that we had rolled the dice and just to let what ever was going to happen, happen.

So all in all we are starting down regging now on the 25th for cycle number 4!!!!!!
I am just wanting it over and done with now but it is thankfully not taking over my life like the other cycles.

Good luck to you  all with whatever stage you are at in your treatment 

gilly x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Gilly

Is cmac your sister??

I was thinking about you and wondering what was happening.. When i was 1st up in origin and got the news that i wasnt getting started your sister was on wondering what would be the craic with you..

Brilliant news you are starting next week.. Im in the same frame of mind as you i did consider gcrm but didnt want to wait until July to start..
Good luck..

Jillyhen

Hello to all you other lovely ladies..


----------



## Velma

Hi girls,


Havent been on in a bit was on holidays down south.


Girls i hope what with everything going on with origins that they will be doing there upmost to improve peoples view and their service and it will be really lucky for you girls going ahead with them!   


Maximon - good luck for scan huni - rest plenty as your body is doing so much! It will be so exciting for you   


MissE - glad youve got started and hope the lister proves perfect fit for you!!  


Sorry am lost where all are, alot of you seem to be on pill or dr so good luck for the next stages and lets hope there is a big spate of BFP's over next couple of months!!


Velma x


----------



## gilly80

Hi Jillyhen

yes Cmac is my sister, she was in a state thinking that I was starting my injections and didn't know about the closure.
Hope things are going well with you.

How every one else is good

gilly x


----------



## babydreams282

Afternoon Ladies

Gilly80 - thats terrible you were messed about but im now glad your sorted and ready to get going again.  Good Luck

Velma - glad everything is going good for you, take care of yourself.

Jilly - hows things with you?

Tessy - wont be long before your started again

Misse - hows things going with the Lister?  Have you EC and ET dates?

Rosecat - any word from RFC?

Maximon - your scan date is my birthday  , good luck!

Big hello to - pam20, hellsbells, twinangelsmummy, fi84, yellowhope and anyone else ive missed, hope your all keeping well.

AFM - still no word on op, just been informed that im not on the June list and ive to call back end of June to see if its down for July, so angry i'll be waiting 30 weeks at the end of June on a 21 week waiting list....Grrrrr  Ive sent a letter of complaint so hopefully i'll get some answers.  Now wishing i hadve just went private in December.  Anybody have any idea how much an operation like that costs?


----------



## hellsbells26

Babydreams that is terrible. Can you get your GP or politician on the case or ring through to the person performing Ops secretary? I hurried my op a coyple of years ago by getting onto the consultant. A friend has eczema was refused the treatment theu received in england for years as the norm ad it was too expensive. He has politican on to it and it seems to be doing good.

Sorry for spelling. On blooming phone. Proper post later.


----------



## Jillyhen

babyd

Thats a disgrace, as hellsbells said get on the phone to your local mla & gp.. The hospital is supposed to treat patients within a certain time or else they go into breach and each dept gets charged if this happens. The i think they have to offer you an appt here or elsewhere,. I know when i had my knee surgery i rang my mla as i was waiting ages and within 2 weeks i got offered a cancellation.. There was some cases musgrave patients had been sent to the mainland..

How are you ladies??

Thanks god its fri im so tired. Thank god im in better form my hubby has the patience of a saint!!.. Week 1 done on the DR..

Jillyhen


----------



## mmcm

Hello lovely ladies 

its been 2 weeks since ive been on, i was off on study leave from work doing exams and forgot my password for ff as its just saved in work and when i tried to change it, the email notification was going to work and hadnt any access to work mails,anyway gggrrrr back on today and having taken time to read 2 weeks of posts OMG so much happening everyone, lots of people on the pill and DR, praying for all the BFP's soon, lots of people in the rfc 2, lets hope we are all lucky 2 so here goes...

BabyD that is so upsetting for you having to go through this, im not sure of the op thats ur waiting on is it a laporscopy and hysteroscopy, either or or both? id be ringing everyday that is so awful sometimes i do hate the NHS but hang in there im sure ur waiting to be called vv soon, hurry up NHS!!!!!

Jillyhen how are u hun? hope the DR is not too much for you hun, hang in there its going to be worth it all,

Velma, lovely to hear ur keeping so well, i see from ur signature 16 weeks that is just fab.

MissE hope the lister is been good to you

Hopeful, hope time flies for you 

maximom- when is ur first scan
Rosecat im with the rfc 2, i received my letter offer and was taken within a week for bloods and on pill on so hopefully ul get ur offer quick, did u ring them to see when it was been posted

Pam 20 and Magic babies, looking like we are all on the pill with the rfc, hope we are all cycle budies....

Hellsbells, Gilly80,Fi84,Tessyskins and shenagh hope you are keeping well xxx

AFM-on the pill in going into 3 weeks, so just a waiting game until the rfc ring me, hurry up and ring me i just wat to get going again xx


----------



## pam20

Hi Tessykins
Thanks for the advice, will ring RFC to see what the story is.
MMCM - does look like you, me Tessykins and Magicbaby will all be cycle buddies together.
Hello to everyone else, hope you all enjoy the weekend, despite the weather!
All the best, whatever stage you are all at.
Pam


----------



## Magicbaby

evening all
wow there is so much to catch up on and ive only missed 2 days  
Have bought the zita west and baby trap book they arrived yesterday and as soon as i got home i started reading the zita book think im going   already and im only entering into the getting ready stage of the book but it is a good read so far  

AFM- day 31 of the BCP 11 days left to finish the 2nd strip - the RFC said id have it finished or maybe even into my 3rd strip before i move to next stage - hoping im not on the 3rd strip but its looking that way - wait wait wait is all i seem to be doing and its sending me   all i wanna do is eat at the minute - if im not thinking of food im thinking ivf   need to get out be more active or summit to try and take my mind of things but it aint easy.

Hope u all enjoy ur weekend 

Magicbaby x


----------



## mmcm

Morning ladies 

Happy monday, things has been quiet on here over the wend.

how is everyone today? xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

We are a very quiet bunch at the minute..

Where has the weekend gone?? Its flying by so quick..

mmcm how are you doin?

Is there anyone going thru treatment at the min??

Im a grumpy aul cow, im so crabbit as well af was due on sat and i just wish she would rear her ugly head as the cramps are awful.. Roll on next tues till i have my 1st scan and see what is happening in there and then the fun will start when i start on the gonal f..

For the girlies that had been using the suprefract, i have been on it for just over a week and im still on the 1st bottle.. Is this normal??

Must go and get a bit of work done..

Jillyhen


----------



## mmcm

Jillyhen im good thanks, on the waiting game now with rfc for my nhs cycle, im on the pill for 3 continious packets, coming to the end of my 1st packet, they said i wouldnt probably hear from them until im on my 3 packet of pills, im just so mad to get started been honest  dont u just hate waiting games!!!

Sorry to hear ur feeling horrible but hopefully wont last too long, thats been rough with origin but ur positive and excited now for this cycle i hope... pma all the way, are u taking any time off or that?


----------



## wee emma

hello everyone, hope you're all well.

a wee quickie (i know i say that all the time but i'm in work lol)

i got my amh result back and was told its 7.26, dr abadje says its normal (im 37) but then when i do the usual stupid google thing, i'm scaring myself.

anyone know if that sounds okay?


----------



## Jillyhen

Tut tut Emma, i did that 2 and totally fried my head!!

Mine was 9.7 

mmcm, im off the full 2 weeks from e/c until testing date. Working 9th &10th July n thats me till the end. My sister is home on the 7th so it gives me time to spend with her & my nieces..

Have you a date for starting DR?

Jillyhen


----------



## TBM

Hi Emma, amh level is nothing to worry about (easier said than done I know!) it just gives the clinic a guide as to what level of meds to give. It is not an indication of pregnancy rates as it can't measure the quality of the eggs.  Do you have a date for starting treatment?


----------



## mmcm

Jillyhen, i dont need to DR il just be going straight to injections as i dont take periods or ovulate naturally so there is nothing to suppress...hopefully that will hurry things up, im just mad to get going!!! if this doesnt work im going striaght back to the lister or going to try serem in athens,really hope it doesnt come to that though!!! what was ur experience like in the rfc? i had even been at it until the other day to get blood.

Emma, your Amh gives them an indication as to how well you will respond to meds just as TBM said, i know lots of girls with an amh of 7 and under and got pregnant with twins,so if they are happy with it, dont be worrying, try not to be googling. really hope gcrm is the place for u.

Hello TBM hope you are keeping well


----------



## Jillyhen

mmcm

Experience in the rfc wasnt bad, i just had a horredous e/c was in agony.. Found the admin staff abrupt & Dr McManus a bit sharp but apart from that the rest wasnt bad..

Jillyhen


----------



## Hopeful37

Hiya ladies, hope you are all wel and not too fed up with footie?!!

Jillyhen - glad all going ok.... If I remember right, I still had some buserilin in container after a week of injecting x

AFM - 2 sleeps to early scan and am so so nervous - enjoying being in my "ignorance is bliss" bubble at the moment! Had panic over weekend as overdone it in work and carried heavy boxes and strained myself. Forgot about it and then spent all day yesterday panicking about dull pain on left hand side, convincing myself that had an ectopic pregnancy! My miL finally reminded me that I had strained myself and that I Wud have had more severe pain and bleeding if anything more sinister was wrong...gosh this treatment is such a head-wrecker!! Roll on Wednesday so know where I stand :£


----------



## Magicbaby

Evening

its very very quiet on this thread - has everyone been banned or super busy to chat   reason i say banned my dh hid the laptop for 2 days last week as he says i spend way to much time lurking on ff but the day he hid it my zita book and baby trap books arrived so i didnt mind as i got stuck into the zita book - dont think he was too amused he thought he was being clever hiding the laptop  

Nothing really to report with me im on day 34 of the BCP feel yucky and bloated and want to eat all the wrong foods   need to keep focused and try not to eat those foods byt it aint easy  

Just wish a letter would come through the door with a date just so i had something to work towards but all i can do at the minute is guess and its driving me mad they told me i would be on my third stripe of the bcp and im counting down the days as to when i'l be on it 

Managed 2l of water today it was hard but i got there  feel even more bloated today  

Magicbaby


----------



## wee emma

no more googling for me! (hmm...long will that last...) imagine not being willing to believe a dr when he tells me its normal. Tsk. I need shook.

no date yet, they can't do dates etc until my smear test comes through from the doc. I just seem to be WAITING all the time lol.

i liked the rfc, we dealt with dr williamson alot and she's just lovely. Some off them are a leeeettttle robotic (mcmanus is odd, steele is as her name suggests...)


----------



## mmcm

Girls come on back we have to be keeping this thread alive!!! everyone has disappeared!!!!!

arrived home yesterday and my treatment plan shedule arrived for my appointment to pick up my drugs etc on 5th July,

when i looked at the schedule it told me to start DR on 6th July and then gonal F, obviously either someone doesnt read ur notes in the rfc or they blantly block everything out and one plan fits all. 
1) i dont DR as i dont take periods naturally so there is nothing to suppress, i didnt do this on my previous ivf cycle.
2)im not allowed gonal f, i dont resond to this at all.
everything is in my notes. like wtf!!!

so i rings this am, wait 8 mins to get through to someone on the nursing team, like it says only ring between 10-12 and 2 to sometime else, so i thought yes this is classed as a routine call, then it actually was admin staff that answered, 
i said hi,. can a give u a treatment cycle no, she said what for, i was like what do u think for? she said well all of the nursing staff are busy, ring back in half an hour and hung up. i am fit to be tied, so so so RUDE!!!!!!where do they get these animals from!!!


----------



## shenagh1

Oh god mmcm that's terrible ignorant woman, I would go up there I'm that bad lol... Sometimes I think fertility clinics should hire women who are or have went through this then they would b more sympathetic!! Old cow..... 

I'm still waiting to hear word on being matched for the lister and to top it off I started spotting last night like WTF?  

Hi all hope u are all well x


----------



## Jillyhen

Afternoon ladies

mmcm what an ignorant lady.. I would def put a complaint in.. There is no need in this day and age to be so rude..

Hopeful, not long now im sure you cant wait to see how many is on board..

wee emma how are you today hun?

Magic, im not very good at the drinking water thing,have to add a wee taste of dilute..

Afm finally finished the 1st bottle of suprefract.. Up for tmy 1sct scan next tues.. Still no sign of af im now 4 days late but the cramps are still there... Drivine me round the bend.

Jillyhen


----------



## shenagh1

Jilly- af dance for u lol .....         hope the    shows soon so u can start fresh xx 

Wee emma hope u stayed of google   

Mmcm- hows u Hun x


----------



## Jillyhen

Shenagh

It must have worked, she has reared her ugly head!! Thanks lol


----------



## shenagh1

Lol your welcome I'm sure I made her show lol x


----------



## mmcm

i rang again to get talking to a nurse, she said that they made a mistake with the medication they were going to give me, and i will have to start spraying on 6th July really nervous as i never done this before, so il be spraying for 14 days and then injections on 20th July... only 4 more weeks and to start injectng, roll on july please i want u to go fast.

shenagh it can take several weeks but when they start u wont be long getn started. have they got u on the pill or anything?

Jillyhen  glad to hear ur witch appeared and u start feeling a little better soon x

girls quick question do u know if you have to pay for freezing on an nhs appointment. if u are lucky to have embroys for the freezer?


----------



## shenagh1

Mmcm dr thum told me I wouldn't need the pill!! Dunno y must be because I don't ovulate naturally they just said I'll sniff for a week or so then stimm x


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Im going to apolopgise now for the me post!!

My mum has just rang to say my cousin is pregnant and due in december , im in floods of tears.. Im the only one of my 7 cousins that has hasnt been pregnant naturally.. My youngest cousin in 13 and male!!

Im feeling such a failure...

Jillyhen


----------



## TBM

Jillyhen

We are all behind you and we are all here for you.  The hardest news is always that of others pregnancies especially those who get pregnant at the drop of a hat without even trying!!!  I wish there was something I could say to help.  It is easier said than done but stay strong, stay positive and always keep faith and hope in your heart xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Oh Jillyhen, its not easy is it...doesnt help that you are probably feeling so hormonal with AF too....you take it easy - your time will come and   that it is this time around  

Sorry for a ME post too - I am relieved to say that I went for my scan this morning and a nice healthy-sized embie was found (8.72mm), with a strong heartbeat (130 bpm). We are still in shock, but obviously over the moon! They have asked me to come back in a few weeks time for another scan as appreciate how worried I am...glad of that, otherwise will be a stressful long 5-6 weeks waiting for my 12 week scan. Hoping that I can relax now and enjoy the moment  

Hopefully my story should give some of  you ladies some hope considering that our treatment wasnt that straightforward (DH - azoospermia, plus using frozen eggs!) and the fact that embies were transferred on day 3 and were only 5 and 6 cell...


----------



## Maximom

Afternoon ladies, wot a lovely change in the weather...just a pity I'm stuck in work  

Hopeful that's great news about ur scan hun, I'm sure u breathed a sigh of relief when u seen the little heartbeat!! I'm up for my first scan next Wed & I sooo can't wait. Been sick as a dog for about 10 days now, no one prepares u for this morning (or in my case all day) sickness.  . Am definitely not complaining tho, I hope it's a good sign. 

Jilly I can totally empathise with u pet, my work colleague who knew I was about to start my FET announced one morning that she was expecting her fourth child, I went home and cried the rest of the evening. Even tho I was happy for her it was like a kick in the stomach  . Let's hope you have some good news of ur own next month then ur mum will have great delight in telling them there's a mini Jilly on the way!!! 3rd time lucky sweetie

A big hello to all you other lovely ladies

Lynn xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks girls, i was just knocked for 6!! 

Aw Hopeful absolutely delighted for you.. Enjoy being pregnant.

I think the aul witch is here it isnt very heavy ( sorry for the tmi) only when i wipe!! Grrr

Jillyhen


----------



## Boo333

Hi Ladies

Jilly hope you are feeling better the aul witch doesn't help.  DH got annoyed last night someone he knows just got married last year and annouced having a baby.  Its so horrible.

Hopeful37 - so glad everything is ok enjoy your pregnancy.

Maximom - sorry you feel so ill but def a good sign all the right hormones are kicking in.

Big hello to everyone else too.

Boo
xxx


----------



## Hopeful37

Thank you ladies for your kind words. Hang on in there Jillyhen...easier said than done eh?! 


Maximom - totally sympathise with u as I have been sick as a dog for days!! So hard not to complain even though obviously a good sign! Will be thinking of u next week - wot day is ur scan?! X


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls, 
How is everyone doing?

Jilly - how are you doing it really does knock you hope your okay xx

hope all you other lovely ladies are doing well!!

Fi xx


----------



## mmcm

Morning ladies

Jilly- i can really emphasise with u hun i really do feel for u, i was trying when my sister was trying for her first, and not she is due her 2nd baby in oct and my DH 3 sisters had 3 babies within a year!!! talk about feeling USELESS!!! but chin up al comes to those who wait and u cherish it more xx OUR DAY IS GOMING TO COME 

Hope37-thats fantastic to see a heartbeat, wish u are the best for a happy and healthy pregnancy!!!

Shenagh, any word from the lister on matching

Hello Boo,fi84, TBM and maximom hope you are all doing well in this horrible weather, does it ever stop raining xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks girlies, i was ok after a while.. Was very emotional last night & i havent even started Gonal f yet!!

My af pains are horrendous ive never had pain like it...

I really hipe some day out dreams come true and we get the wee bundles we deserve so much..

Jillyhen


----------



## Maximom

Hopeful, I'm up for my scan next Wed...will keep u posted!

Lynn


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - I'm sure you think I've fallen off the planet! My laptop broke and was just fixed last night and I haven't been at work to use the net there so I'm literally just back on and trying to read up on what's been happening to everyone! I'll post again tonight when I catch up but just wanted to say to everyone and hope you are all doing well at whatever stage you are at! 
Also just wanted to say thanks to those who replied to me letting me know what sort of timescales the RFC operate to. I got my offer of treatment on Saturday and rang the RFC this morn to accept my offer (apparently you can only ring to accept on a Thursday and Friday between certain times) and coincidentally as day 1 of my cycle is today I started on the pill today! I've no idea how long things will take from here. The lady I was talking to at the RFC this morn said it would prob be Sept by the time I have my EC - I didn't realise I would be on the pill that length of time. Does that sound right?? Anyway that's all I have to report. Will be on again later by which stage I hope to have read up on everyone's progress!
Rosecat


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi Rosecat congrats on gettin ur offer and starting the BCP today  - u feel as though ur getting somewhere when u start another stage - well maybe that was me   I started the BCP on 16th May and they told me it would most likely be end of July/start of Aug for me so Sept sounds about rite hun 

Im patiently waitin to move onto the next stage or at least get my schedule so i no wots wot it driving me   

Magic x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Magicbaby - thanks for letting me know that. I can't believe it all takes so long. I had hoped it would've been August sometime. Do you know what happens now I've accepted the offer? We've got our screening bloods done already so we don't need an appointment for that. They just said they were sending me out a letter now. I had ICSI before at GCRM and it was nothing like this. I wasn't put on the pill then either. I'm sure you just can't wait to get moving. Have you had a planning appointment or anything like that?


----------



## shenagh1

Girls just a quick one from me tonight to say I'm matched as of this evening   xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Shenagh Brilliant news.. When do you go over?

How are we all??

What a horrible morning

Rosecat hopefully you wont have to wait that long to get started..

Aw girls in a total paddy this morning, was rubbing the dogs belly last night and ive found a wee lump im beside myself with worry thank god he isnt in pain and is in good enough form.. 

Jillyhen


----------



## Rosecat

Jillyhen - please try not to worry. Hopefully your dog will be ok. My dog had a big lump on his back which had to be removed a year ago and he has been fine ever since - touch wood!
Hi to everyone else - absolutely terrible weather and doesn't look like its going to change!


----------



## Magicbaby

Morning ladies
Jillyhen hope ur furbaby is ok and its nothing serious this is the last thing u need to be stressing about when going through ur tx again.  

Rosecat - its all a waiting game i swear im watching the post like a crazy woman i would just love to know dates of my injections etc - no planning app yet but have had all my tests etc done so just taking the BCP and folic acid at present - 

does anyone know should i be taken anything else or my DH?

I am dosed with the cold and was off work yesterday and i decided to read a book i got last week "the baby trap" OMG wot a read i cudnt put it down started and finished it yesterday   very good read and you can relate so much to it funny bits in it too now i no im not the only one whos    

Any of you that are into reading should def read this - it may well have been somewhere in the thread that recommended it but i just cant remember - im not into reading books normally unless i find one that interests me and grips me within the first chapter nd this one certainly did  

gonna try and be more productive today with some housework even though i am feeling like crap still - having the cold sucks!!

Hope u all enjoy the weekend

Magicbaby x


----------



## Hopeful37

Magicbaby - I have heard girls on other threads recommend that book...must check out. dH was on zinc and I took folic acid and pregnacare while DR'ing etc. 

Jillyhen - I hope all is okay with ur little doggie - hopefully nothing to worry about - wot age is he /she?!

Anyone heard from Patbaz lately?!


----------



## Magicbaby

Thanks hopeful how are u keeping? 
I havent heard of Pat in while and i too was thinking of her this morning hope she is ok?
I will have to invest in some zinc for DH and pregnecare for me   

Magic x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - hope you are all doing well.

Jillyhen - how are you doing? How's your dog today? Hope you're not getting too stressed.

Magicbaby - I can understand how you feel. I'd be waiting on the postman too! Do you know what happens after you start the pill at the RFC? I don't need a screening appointment as we already have our bloods done. I got a letter this morn asking me to fill in my AF dates and the day on which I started the pill. Is the planning appointment the next stage or is there something in between? Do you know when you get sprays and how long you do that for? Do the sprays overlap with the pill? I haven't a clue? I was hoping to go away for a few days with my DH before I've to go through all this but I'm afraid to book anything in case it overlaps with when I'll be stimming or egg collection. Did the RFC give you any indication about when you'll be stimming or going for EC? I haven't a clue and they don't seem to want to give any info! I'm sure you must be excited about getting to the next stage. They're bound to call you soon as you've been on the pill for a few weeks now. I hope this works for us! PS sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi Rosecat ur asking all the questions im currently trying to find the answers too   
Ive been on the BCP since 16th May almost ready to start my third strip of it (well Tuesday) and the nurse at my screening appointment said i would be on my third strip so really hoping an appointment comes through the post next week so we can go to our planning app - the nurse also said i shudnt have to do the nasel sprays and go straight to injections and once i start them it should only take about 17 days from that to ET however i do not no if this is rite or not   i no nothing    

Im the same about going away my DH is 30 start of aug and i cant book nothing til i no exactly wots going on and ive been looking up places and think oh could go there or there but cant book it and i no when i can book it they wont be available   thats life at the minute tho 1 day at a time 

Magic x


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Hi girls am all new to this wud luv to get to know u all and what stages u at? 

I am due to start my 1st cycle Friday 6th July collect my drugs thurs 5th scary exiting nervous eeeekkkk 

Xx


----------



## wee emma

hiya fingers crossed    good luck   

hows the doggie jilly?

how's the waiting game going girls? i swear at the moment its all i ever do. We got a (any swearword applicable) offer from rfc today, just as we're sitting waiting on the phone call from the grcm nurses. We only went on the waiting list in February!

thats brilliant shenagh   one step closer...

congratulations to the bfp's


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

How are we all??

They aren't sure what is wrong with the dog, has to go in wed morning to have the lump removed. I'm bricking it, he is 8 1/2 & my baby.

Still on the phone hopefully laptop back this week. 

Shenagh are you egg sharing??

Was pat going thru cycle?


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls!
Hope u r all well whatever stage u are at!

Was just wondering do any of u know dr mcfauls email address??

Many thanks
Carina xx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - hope you're all doing well.

Jillyhen - good luck for Wed. Hope your dog's ok once he gets the lump removed. Try not to worry too much although that's easier said than done!

Magicbaby - thanks for filling me in. I'm obviously way behind you as I only started the pill last Thurs. It's a complete waiting game. I hope you get confirmation of your dates soon. At least then you could plan something for your DH's bday! do you know what the nasal spray is for? I haven't a clue!

fingers crossed - where are you having your tx? Is it IVF or ICSI? I'm having ICSI at the RFC sometime in the next 2 or 3 months - I hope! They put me on the pill last week although I don't know how long for or when I'll be on the stimming injections or anything like that! 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi Rosecat
we are having icsi at the rfc too - the sprays i think are another part of DR I think could be totally wrong   ive read up so much i think my brain cant actually take things in anymore  

i just have it in my head that come the end of Aug (i hope) we will have our tx over and no either way   

ATM i am currently searching for suppliments and im so confused   im currently taking folic acid with the pill and im looking if there is something my dh should take - so far ive come acorss zinc and wellman and vitamin c but im not sure if he takes all these or of the wellman has all this in it  

And then for me im looking at pregnacare but do i then stop the folic acid as the pregnacare contains it anyway i dont want to be over taking it oh im so confused today  

Are you taking anything or your OH? 

Magic x


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Magic
you can't overdose on the folic acid so it wouldn't matter if you took it as well as pregnacare.  Wellman conception seems to be the main one for the DH.


----------



## wee emma

my dh takes father to be (sanatogen) and i have mother to be. They have loads in them.


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Magicbaby - I just took folic acid when I was going through my tx at GCRM. I havent started taking it yet for this tx although maybe I should start now. My dh took zinc although I don't know if it  helped or not. Does your DH have to have a surgical sperm retrieval procedure done on the day of your EC? Mine does although no-one even mentioned anything about this to us at the RFC


----------



## shenagh1

Evening all

Jilly-hope your wee fur baby gets well soon- I am egg sharing in lister yes, they are great now that I'm matched I have to get another test done and then hopefully start spraying ASAP well assuming the other lady is good to go xx

Welcome fingers crossed plenty of info and support here for you xx

Wee Emma- myself and dh take santogen too they are cheaper than pregnacare and have the same things in them 

Hi everyone else on the phone and can't read back any further :/ hope you are all well xx


----------



## Magicbaby

Thanks girls for the replys on the suppliments i have since done an asda shop and got me the pregnacare and the DH wellman and zinc with vitamin c and sure if i cant over take folic acid il just carry on with it too thanks Yellowhope - how are you keeping? 

Rosecat - my dh doesnt have to get it done that way as far as we know but each time it has got lower results so u never no - he is not looking forward to it if he does   hopefully this wellman he starts and zinc will help  

Shenagh congrats on getting another step closer  

Magic x


----------



## patbaz

Hello LAdies
I have to apologise as I have been awol for while.  I think that i needed some space.  I have been lurking and keeping an eye on your progress all of you  I am feeling quite low.  I am very emotional and I dont wont to bring people down.  I am very hurt and confused and I dont know what to do 

I phoned rfc about my review and they said that it would be august before I heard anything.  I have to have surgery before we can even think about another tx and I was hoping to have surgery during summer before going back to school.  Does anyone know how we could get an appointment sooner?  Should I emaiil dr McFaul? and if so does anyone know his email?

I am so sorry for such a crap post.  I know that you all have your own worries but I have been keeping you all in my prayers and thoughts. Every single one of us deserve our happy endings but its soooooo hard.

Love and babydust to all you lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi patbaz - I'm very sorry that your recent tx was not successful. I'm sure that you're just heartbroken. As far as I know you can pay to have a private review appointment with your consultant (or as far as I know, any consultant who can deal with your case) to save you waiting for the next available NHS review appointment which takes weeks. The reason I know this is because I was put on the waiting list for a review appointment - apparently I had to have a review appointment before I could be reactivated on the NHS treatment waiting list. I was advised that it would take 12-14 weeks to get an appointment or else I could pay for a private consultation which costs £165. I did this because I thought it was worth the money to save 3 months of waiting and wondering! I rang for an appointment on the Monday and got an appt later that same week. Hope this is of some use to you patbaz.


----------



## gilly80

Morning all,

I've been  lurking but trying to stay away and pretend that we are not starting treatment again, but as today is the 1st DRing injection so I can't bury my head in the sand any longer!

Pat sorry to read you are not finding things easy at the minute, it will get better.
I find it hard to try and remember the person I  was before treatment started and I hope that if things don't work out I'm able to get back there, but I know it's going to be harder than any treatment to get there.

Jilly my cycle buddy again lol, how are you finding it this time?

Miss E I'm sorry I can't remember what stage you are at, but hope you are doing great.

Rosecat we did are 1st cycle together ( mine got cancelled due to poor response) I found the royal really quite helpful.

Magicbaby it won't be long, the waiting will drive anyone crazy .

Hi to everyone else, Shenagh, wee emma, yellow hope and sorry if I've missed you.

Gilly xxxxxxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Gilly - how are you?? I do remember we were cycle buddies together. Thanks for letting me know how you found the Royal. How are you finding GCRM this time round? Any idea when you think you should be heading over for EC?

Hi - to everyone else. Hope alls well with you all. Can't believe it's Monday again!


----------



## gilly80

Hi Rosecat, im with origins this time. I think I'm the only person who didn't like GCRM!!


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Gilly - hopefully your tx will be successful this time! 3rd time lucky! I couldn't praise GCRM highly enough. I'm sorry you didn't have a good experience with them. What did you not like with them? Did you have ICSI with the Royal? If so how did you find the way they work?


----------



## gilly80

Rosecat unfortunately this is our 4th cycle. So 4th time lucky lol. 
The royal were fab couldn't fault them and yes we had icis


----------



## Rosecat

Sorry Gilly - I've just looked at your signature and realised you have had 3 tx already so 4th time lucky is right! I really hope this tx works for you. How are you finding Origin? I'm feeling a bit more positive about the RFC now that I've heard you had a good experience with them.


----------



## cMac

Good luck wee sis!! Those two dogs of your's need a baby in the house, they are spoilt rotten!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

How is everyone?/

Pat hope you are ok hun, does no harm to have time out..

Im totally shattered today ive been so tired last week and yet i cudnt get over last night..

My poor pup, im dreading wednesday will break my heart leaving him in, i keep forgetting he isnt a pup.

lol cmac, the animals in my house are ruined yet the cat isne very affectionate.. He is a wee skitter!!

Origin opened again this morning so we are up in the morning for scan, then gonal f starts wed..

Jillyhen


----------



## Jillyhen

aw girls

I could scream!! Another pregnancy announcement.. This time a gril from work who is due back tomorrow from maternity leave texted me to say she wouldnt be back for a few weeks and then told me her news..

Sorry for the me post

Jillyhen


----------



## mmcm

Hello ladies

Jillyhen-take a deepbreath and pick a number in ur head and say im only going to get annoyed it it reaches that number, just think in a few weeks u WILL be sharing the goodnews so be kind to yourself an say ok, it will be me soon, hope there is nothing to worry about with ur dog x

Rosecat, 4th time lucky it will be keep the faith hun and keep the head up, send nothing but positivity through ur body xx

Rosecat, im also having treatment at rfc i accepted letter and started on pill on 31st May and ive my appointment 5 th July to collect my drugs and start the next day, if that gives u any timeframe,

Magic baby how are u pet, any work yet from rfc, ?xx

Patbaz, how are u hunnie i would ring dr mcfauls secretary and ask do they do private appointments, im sure they do or even ring the ulster independent, dr mcfall might even do priivate appointments from there, glad u took a wee break from ff, maybe its just what u needed.xx

Shenagh-hope ur results come back ASAP so u can get started, but it flies when u get started, well i hope so anyway xx

WeeEmma, gggrr about the appointment coming from rfc, but follow ur heart and whatever u choose to do, ul make the right decision,this is ur turn sweetiexx

Hello to anyone ive missed, i cud only go back a few pages xxfriday at work is nearly over, exercise classes tonite here we come , ive got so lazyxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw mmcm

Thanks 

I was so looking forward to her coming back to help with the workload, ive been on my own for almost 2 years and struggling..I was told before she went off that i would get help esp when going thru treatment.. I rang my clinical lead & burst into tears she was lovely about it and said that they appreciated how well i was coping..

I feel like a right twit breaking down im not that type of person!! Im blaming the suprefract lol wait till the gonal f starts..

How is everyone else?

Jillyhen


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi ladies hope u all r well and thinking of u all with watever stage u r at its a difficult journey any my experience over the last 6 years it doesnt get any easier ur just more prepared for set backs i have always had.

I have not been on since 7 months ago. Starting treatment next month again with origin been impressed with the care dr heasley has given me. Im on a very low dose 112.5 and 75 of gonal f and cterotide aiming for a fresh transfer as always had freeze all. So heres hoping for a smooth ride through the next few months without and set backs and heres hoping to my long awaited bfp.

Wishing u all love peace and bfps


----------



## Hopeful37

Evening all - just wanted to wish those currently cycling (or just about to embark) all the luck in the world...thinking and crossing everything for you all. 

Patbaz - great to hear from you but so sorry to hear you are having a bad time. Totally understandable after everything you have been through. Just take easy and get your mojo back before think about starting again. U deserve so much happiness and I really hope u get there very soon xx

Jillyhen - ur reaction is totally understandable - u r only human and been through a lot. Need a release eventually eh? Up at Origin in morning too to pick up more drugs as gotta take up to 12 weeks. Good luck with ur scan and hope ur little fur kid is okay x


----------



## Jillyhen

What is the craic with this new layout??

Afternoon all..

Hopeful what time where you up??

Scan went well could see 12 follicles so far and the lining is nice & thin!!So another scan next tue & e/c the following week.

Jillyhen


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - I just posted a reply supposedly on this thread but don't know where it went! Will try again.

Jillyhen - how are you? I sent you a reply on another thread earlier although I'm not sure if you got it. Delighted with how your scan went hope all goes well from here on in!

Wee emma - I replied to you on another thread aswell so maybe chat later?

Magicbaby - how are you? Any word of any dates from the RFC yet? Hope you get sorted soon. Would be great if you could get a wee break for your DH's 30th before the tx begins.

MMcm - thanks for getting back to me. That sounds a good bit quicker than I expected! 5 weeks from accepting your offer to collecting your drugs is great! I hope it goes as quick for me as I'm very anxious to get going despite the fact I only accepted my offer and started the pill last THurs!The RFC told me the next stage would be a pre-treatment appt with a nurse - have you had that yet or is that what you are going for on the 5th July? Do you know are they starting you on the sprays or stimms then? I had ICSI before at GCRM but there was no pill or sprays involved so this is all new to me! Glad we made contact as we should be going through tx close enough together along with Magicbaby!

Angiebaby - hi, hope you are well. Hope your tx goes well with Origin. Are you having IVF or ICSI there?

Hopeful - I hope all is well with you - glad your scan went well.

Hi to anyone else I've maybe missed.


----------



## Jillyhen

Rosecat,

Im good hun feeling a bit more positive today after having scan, i think there is a t least 2 more follicles this time so hopefully get better news next tues..


Once you collect drugs & get started it just flies in, i started DR on the 9th June and im half way through, only 11 days till im drug free ( all depends when e.c is lol)

My furbaby is being left in the morning and its breaking my heart already.. He is such a dote!!

Angie welcome back, i found Dr Heasley lovely and very easy to speak to.

Babyd any word yet??

missE are you still lurking hun?

Jillyhen


----------



## Hopeful37

That's brill news Jillyhen. Time is flying by for you eh?! I was there at 8.30 to collect drugs and was eyeing everyone up, wondering if any of the ladies was you lol! Must have looked a right freak staring at people


----------



## Magicbaby

Evening Ladies

Jillyhen great news on ur scan this really is going quick for you cant believe ur talking about ec so soon - i hope it feels as quick for me when i get onto the drugs   goodluck with ur wee furbaby tomorrow  

Hopeful u made me laugh at ur freak comment - that wud put me in the catogory too as i also do this when attending an app  

mmcm & rosecat it really does seem we will be doing it together - if only my schedule wud come thro  

thinking of ringing but dont know whether i should  

i start my 3rd strip of the bcp tomorrow so id really like to know wots happening next and when  

Hi to all you other girls im not very good with the personals but im getting better   

Magic x


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Hopeful, we where there 9.45 ish, there was a doll in a black tracksuit & i kept wondering are you on ff!! lol 

Was also the same when i attended the rfc.. 

Im on the countdown to be drug free.. Thank god im feeling better this week..

Im a blubbering mess this morning have left the dog in for his operation and he isnt a happy camper, i had to put him into a pen and with him being a rescue dog he doesnt do them!! I was crying like a baby when i left him he was starting to cry.. Roll on lunchtime when the vet rings.

Isnt this a right carry on with ulster bank, i got paid today and the atm isnt showing it up.. Not on..

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, sorry i went awol. Just had to take time away from the boards for my own sanity but i have been keeping an eye on you all and am praying that all your dreams come true.

Jilly hope your wee doggie is ok, it is so hard leaving them into the vets but fingers crossed he'll be home snuggled up with his mummy later.  

Just wanted to pop on an let you know we tested this morning and got our long awaited bfp. Cannot believe it. Very excited, totally over the moon but also very cautious.

Sending you all loads of love and sticky baby dust.

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Yippee misse totally over the moon and delighted for you! You so deserve it i will be praying all goes great for you make sure you get pampered and take things easy and try to enjoy the experience through the nerves !

Fabulous news!  would love to reach out and hug you!  feel so emotional for you! 

Velma x


----------



## Jillyhen

MissE

Ive just texted you!!

Im absolutely delighted for you both, i just knew it was your time..

Congratulations hun 

Jillyhen


----------



## Rosecat

Hi MissE - I'm absolutely delighted for you! I'm sure you are just over the moon! Lets hope you and Hopeful37 have started a run of BFPs this summer!


----------



## Hopeful37

Jillyhen - thinking of you today, as I too have a rescus dog and would hate to have to leave him like that    that all is okay and you can relax again 

Miss E - understand you being cautious, but congratulations on your BFP! Take care of yourself now and   so hard that all goes okay for you now - you deserve it after everything that you have been through


----------



## Sparkleheart

Oh MissE I have tears in my eyes I am so happy for you!! The biggest congrats ever and hooray for the Lister! This is such good news! You take it easy and enjoy every second of being pregnant. Sooooo happy for u! Xxx


----------



## cMac

Miss E I am overjoyed for you, many, many congratulations to you and your DH!  You have given so much support and advice to so many girls on these boards over the years I am delighted that you finally got your bfp    Well done you and well done Lovely Lister!!  Wishing you a happy and uneventful pregnancy xxx


----------



## MissE

Thank you all so much ladies. Cant believe it, just taking it one step at a time.  

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

i meant to say yesterday a good friend of mine who had 4 attempts at ivf between the rfc & origin, had a wee break and went to gcrm gave birth to a beautiful wee girl yesterday.. So there is hope for us all.

Im a blubbering idiot today, i cried when i saw a pic of Mary-Kate, cried leaving the dog in and then more tears when i saw MissE's news..Blaming the drugs lol

Still no word from the vet, hubby rang there & i nearly jumped out of my skin...

Jillyhen


----------



## gilly80

MissE
I can't tell you how delighted I am for you getting your BFP xxxxx


----------



## yellowhope

CONGRATULATIONS MISSE!


----------



## hellsbells26

Hello Everyone

MissE congratulations! I wish you a very healthy and happy pregnancy   

Jillyhen - hope you hear from vet soon and your dog gets a clean bill of health. Glad stimming is going well.   

Hello to everyone else  - hope you are all well    

Hugs to Patbaz

Sorry to be such an infrequent poster. TBH I have been very down in the dumps. Had a very tough week last week. Lots of crappy things going on. It was our boy's second anniversary. DH's sister had  a wee boy last Tuesday. I was dreading it as its the first new baby in the family since Sophie died. We are very happy for them but its tough as it just reinforces how crap our lives are. Anyway met the baby on Sunday. He is lovely and it wasn't as hard as I expected.

I have a consultation next Wednesday at the Lister with James Nicopoullos. Managed to get all initial bloods done here. Hopefully all the results will be back before the appointment. Can anyone offer any opinions/advice on the Lister? Hoping I made the right decision. I had a hard time choosing between it and GCRM.

Best Wishes to everyone
Hels XX


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi all

My pup is ok thank god, he got his teeth scaled, claws clipped and most importantly it was just a fatty lump..

hellsbells, im doing ok this week had scan yesterday & stimms start tonite..
Hope you feel better soon

MissE got her bfp thru lister..

Jillyhen


----------



## mmcm

Congradulations MissE fantastic news


----------



## MissE

Hellsbells sorry to hear you have been feeling so down, anniversary times are always so difficult.   
With regards to the lister, i cannot rate them high enough. I know we have had fab news but i said to dh even if it hadnt have been successful i would have absolutely no hesitation cycling with them again. They are first class. The staff are all lovely and try their best to accomodate you and they really treat you as an individual. I had 2 cycles here, one with rfc and one with origin and to be honest i dont know if i would cycle here in NI again. The lister really looked after me especially as i was "difficult" considering i have developed ohss twice now. I really hope you have a good experience and success with them.  

Jilly delighted your wee doggie is ok. Give him lots of cuddles for the rest of the day.  

Emma xx


----------



## babydreams282

Afternoon Ladies

MissE - Again huni congratulations, im so so happy for you, im sure you and DH are over the moon.  Enjoy It!  

Jilly - hows things with you?  Hows the doggie doing, hope he's ok!  

Hellsbells - sorry to hear you having a hard time at the minute, hope you feel better soon  Good luck with your consultation 

Maximon - you had your scan today, right?  I hope all went well huni  

Yellowhope - thanks for the advice, it did the trick! (See Below)  

Gilly80 - how are you getting on with this cycle?

Hopeful - hope all is well with you and baba!

Rosecat - how are you doing, anymore word from RFC?

Wee Emma - have you decided what clinic your going to use?

Big hi to vemla, magic baby, angie baby, sparkleheart, cmac and anyone ive missed!

AFM - so its my Birthday today and guess what arrived in the post??  No not just cards but my appointment for my operation being admitted on 18th July for the operation on 19th July..... eeeeekkkkk.  Looks like my letter of complaint worked  3 weeks today


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello Babydreams

Happy birthday hun

Yayyyyy brilliant news mrs, at long last.. A wee complaint does no harm i rang my mla regarding my knee surgery and lo and behold i got a phonecall 2 days later offering a cancellation..

Im doin good feeling a lot better than last week, and had my 1st scan yesterday and all is looking good. Bailey is great in recovery now so i will lift him at 5.30..

Jillyhen


----------



## shenagh1

Wohoooo misse that's fantastic fx for a healthy happy pregnancy xx

Hells- I'm doing egg share in the lister ATM and so far they have been fantastic, I know a few other girls receiving treatment there too, they are v professional and lik someone said your more than just a number to them xx

Jillyhen- glad your wee dog is ok xx

Hi everyone x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - hope you are all well.

Jillyhen - so glad your dog is ok. Must be such a relief for you. 

Babydreams - so glad you got a date for your op - at least that's another step forward for you. As for me, I accepted my offer of tx last week and started on the pill last Thurs so not sure what happens next. My head is absolutely busting every day since I started the pill. Am fed up and I've only just started!

Hellsbells - good luck with your appt next week at the Lister. Hope it goes well for you.

Magicbaby - how are you? any word today from the RFC? I would def ring them if you don't get word soon. Mmcm posted me the other day about the RFC's timescale (which you probably saw) and she was saying she started the pill on the 30th May (I think) and has her next appointment with the nurse at RFC on 5th July. I'm just fed up - have constant headaches since starting the pill. Were you like this?


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls
Babyd- I'm delighted you got the date for your operation!  That's another step closer!!


----------



## Hopeful37

Jillyhen - so relieved about little doggie. U can relax now and think about urself now x

Baby D - happy birthday and so glad u finally got appointment! Onwards and upwards 

Miss E - I cannot stop grinning when I think of ur BFP x

Nothing to report at this end - really suffering with tiredness and nauseous, but not complaining as obviously a good sign! Just still panic with every twitch and still on constant knicker watch - cannot wait until scan on 14th as desperately need some peace of mind! 

Big hugs to all the ladies on the thread x


----------



## Maximom

Evening ladies, just a quick post from me to say bîg congrats Emma      I'm sooo chuffed for u hun!!! Wishing u a very happy healthy pregnancy xxx

Babydreams   sweetie that's fab news about ur op, I really hope all goes well for u. 

I had my first pregnancy scan today (7w3d) and we have one healthy baby onboard (11.3mm) with nice heartbeat, due on 10.2.13 which is 9 days after our 10th wedding anniversary. I can't think of a better anniversary pressie, we still can't believe our luck. It's definitely been a very difficult 9 and a half years to get here but I'm glad we persevered.....never give up hope girls because miracles really do happen. 

I wish u all luck with ur tx & pray that each and every one of you get ur hearts desire and become wonderful mummies one day.

Thanks for all your support ladies, I'll try to keep you all updated on how me & the little one are doing.

Lynn


----------



## Magicbaby

Evening girls

Misse   on ur BFP- i wish u luck with the next 9 months u deserve this

Jillyhen thats great news about ur little doggy - sounds like he had some pampering today   we all need that now and again   Hope ur feeling ok?

Babydreams wonderful news on ur op not long to wait - i too sent letters of complaint off for being missed on the icsi list and they have acted on it and now im due to move to the next stage in July so complaints do no harm  

Rosecat - i happened to be in Royal today for a different reason an i was pulled towards the clinic (well i think its automatic now when im up there  ) and went in an asked when to expect my letter and it was posted yesterday i was told so it should be with me this week   so here's hoping  

Maximom that is fantastic news - that would be the icing on the cake for ur anniversary x 

This is totally off topic but anyone heading for the north coast this week for the golf? i feel as though i should be as i organised all for a few members of the family accomodation tickets etc tee off times yet im the one gonna still be at work  

Magic x


----------



## Maximom

We're heading up Fri-Sun Magicbaby, tickets booked since Jan & I was soo looking forward to it but now I've awful sickness I cud see it far enough tbh. I'm more excited about getting into the Ramore for dinner lol, luv that place.


----------



## ember

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining your thread    I am currently having ICSI treatment at RFC, booked for EC tomorrow!!  Soo nervous tbh !!
Not really sure what to expect from EC, is it painful during/after, will I be sick??  
I wont' sleep a wink tonight    

Well just wanted to say hi, hope you are all doing ok


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Ember - I was talking to you on another thread when you gave me info about the RFC. Good luck with EC tomorrow. I think it'll be pretty quick and over and done with in no time. I had EC at GCRM and can't remember a thing about it. I was taken into theatre and was back up within half an hour. I wasn't sore or sick after at all. Good luck tomorrow! Hope you get plenty of eggs! Do you know who is doing it for you? Is it a consultant? I don't know what way the RFC work.


----------



## Dannii_Doots

oh miss e thats fab news!! simply delighted for you and dh


----------



## ember

Thanks Rosecat! I have no idea who is doing it, I didn't even think to ask, i kind of turn into a schoolgirl again when I'm up there, just nodding   
I only had 4 eggs so loads of      that they are good enough to be able to put them back, I think i'll be back up on Saturday then to get ET done.  It's just hurdle after hurdle isn't it.
I hope everything is going well for you and hopefully your headaches clear up soon, I couldn't take that pill as i'm prone to migraines so luckily was able to skip that !!
Thanks for reassuring me x


----------



## Rosecat

Good luck Ember. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Hope all goes well for you. Do you know does the RFC do blastocyst transfer (5 days after EC)?


----------



## ember

Thanks Rosecat,i'm no too sure about the 5dt but I have been reading quite a bit on here regarding 2/3 & 5dt, I was never given any choice.  To be honest from what I have read I would prefer the d5dt as at least what they are putting back is the best. 
I will find out more over the next couple of days and keep you posted


----------



## Hopeful37

Maximom - oh that is so exciting...so pleased your scan went well! We will be due around the same time - I am 8 weeks today, so all being well, I will be due on 7th February 2013. You take care of yourself and enjoy the Ramore at the weekend, lucky duck


----------



## mmcm

Morning ladies

Isnt the weather just dreadful 

Jilly - hows things with you?  Hows the doggie doing, hope he's ok!  

Hellsbells - sorry to hear you having a hard time and under the weather at the minute, hope you feel better soon  Good luck with your consultation really hope it goes well, hold up and ur time is coming pet 

Maximon - delighted ur scan went well, exciting times ahead, so glad to see so many getting their BFP.

Gilly80 - how are you getting on with this cycle?

Hopeful -hope you are feeling well 

Rosecat - how are you petal, anymore word from RFC? the waiting is a killer, hold up though

Wee Emma - have you decided on rfc or gcrm yet?

Shenagh, any word on results?

Hello to yellowhope, vemla, magic baby, angie baby, sparkleheart, cmac and anyone ive missed!


----------



## patbaz

Morning ladies
I ahve just read throught the thread there to get caught up.

MissE I have already sent you a pm huni but a huge congratulations on your BFP.  You are so deserving of it.  You are such an inspriation to all of us on here.  You deserve nothing but happiness xx

Also wanted to thank those of you who replied to my post.  I now have a review appointment on the 16th July and hopefully can have the surgery soon after that.

It seems to be all go on here at the mo so, good luck to all whatever stage you are at xxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - how are you all this morn?

Ember - just wanted to say good luck for EC today! You could have it all over you by now but am thinking of you this morn!

Mmcm - not a peep from the RFC. Still waiting........... How are you doing?

Patbaz - glad you got your review appt sorted. Hopefully that'll kick start things in the right direction!

Hi to everyone else on this gorgeous morning....


----------



## wee emma

hiyas    hope you're all well.

oh busy on here   

congratulations Emma!! please let your luck rub off on the rest of us!! how amazing for you    maximom and hopeful too, congratulations   

    


good luck ember, i never had any bother with ec either, no pain or sickness. The rvh doesn't do blasts but someone told me not to worry, that a 3 day can be just as successful.

hope you're okay pat?

Jilly how's doggie doing?

hi to everyone else   

still haven't decided, am up and down like a yo-yo. Am having a great deal of trouble fighting my negative thoughts and we haven't even started yet. I rang gcrm there now and they'll hopefully be ringing me back in the next day or so, with what's happening next. I did a stupid thing, did one of those card readings off ebay and they said they didn't see babies for me.    imagine telling someone that. Tsk. So (i'm so smart lol) i did it again (doh!) but thankfully this one said they did. Yay! so i'm going with her


----------



## Fi84

hey Girls, how is everyone doing??

Big Congrats Miss E - take care and enjoy xx

Pat -  

babyd - glad you got ur appt. - good luck xx

Jilly - Glad your wee doggie is okay x

Big Hi to everyone else such a busy thread 

xx


----------



## ember

thanks Rosecat & weeemma, ec went really well 4 collected lots of     that they make it through!!  Have to ring clinic in the morning to find out.
The nurses and the consultant were fantastic, didn't really like the drugs and still feel absolutely knackered but that is the worst bit over xx
Hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi Girls 

came home this evening asked dh any post to wich he replys just that and he pointed at leaflets my face dropped - then he said oh there was this - pulled a letter from under the table where he was sitting to which i quickly opened and its my schedule    

So it turns out i am going to be on the nasel sprays - have my appointment on 18th July to collect drugs and learn how to use them   and then i start sprays on 20th July 

it doesnt say when ec/et is but there is 3 days with nothing on the schedule the middle of aug so i assume it will be in around then - this is getting scary now i   it works

Sorry girls this is all a me post 

Magic x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - hope you are all doing well this evening.

Ember - I'm absolutely delighted that your  EC went well. Fingers crossed everything will go as well from here on in! Glad to hear you had no pain or sickness. Were you awake during it? did it take long? I can't remember a thing about it as I was knocked out at GCRM. 

Magicbaby - so glad you finally got your schedule! I'm so excited for you! It'll be no time flying in now. Hopefully you can maybe organise a few days away before it all kicks off!


----------



## ember

Rosecat i wasn't knocked out completely, given drugs tho to zonk me out, didn't enjoy the feeling at all...give me a couple of glasses of wine anyday  
The whole procedure only lasted about 30mins, i mentioned to dr williamson just as she was administring the drugs that I was worried about feeling sick so she said no probs don't worry and give me anti nausea drugs as well.  It was actually quite surreal watching the whole procedure on the screen!! Tbh i was a bit panicky but they really did put me at ease.
After they had extracted the eggs you are moved into recovery where you stay for around an hour, lovely nurse looks after you and brings you and dh/dp tea & biccies


----------



## Boo333

Hello everyone

So busy on here past few days.

Congratulations to MissE - the Lister rocks!

Welcome Ember good luck for ET.

Babydreams so glad you got your appt at long last.

Magicbaby glad you got your letter too.

Jillyhen so glad Bailey is ok (my furbaby is called Bailey too).

I am golf widow this week too. Raging DH decided to go with the boys and I didnt even get asked!  I have girlie night away next Sat night so cant complain too much.  Cant wait to get on the vino.

Big hugs to everyone else.

Boo
xxx


----------



## mmcm

Morning Girls

Magicbaby thats great that u got ur schedule, ur not far behind me at all, im hoping to start spraying fri 6th all been well when i go to collect my drugs next thurs, 

Ember, delighted that Egg collection went well and u have so nice juicy hot embroys today after getn jiggy last nite x praying for good news for u today.

Rosecat, hold tight pet ur schudule should be in the process, they seem to be pushing on in the rfc, keep the faith pet 

Hello to everyone else, happy happy friday x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi mmcm - got a letter from the RFC this morn but when I opened it it was another letter (I got the same one 2 weeks ago) asking me confirm if I would like to remain on the tx waiting list! - bearing in mind I asked them to reactivate me on the waiting list in May and received my offer of tx 2 weeks ago! Typical. Wait for a letter from the RFC then get one which is totally irrelevant to me! It'll just fly in for you once you start your meds next wk! I take it your EC will be in Aug sometime?

Hi Ember - hope you had a good nite sleep last night and hope you have embies ready for transfer this weekend!

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## mmcm

Rosecat, ah surely typical, sure i done the same they reactivated me and didnt send me a letter, the ADMIN is completely terrible,hello like this area is so sensitive to people, hate messing around , when have u started the pill?? i never looked at the schedule all that closely until i go down to rfc next thurs as they can change it or put me back etc, im hoping for et sometime in august, praying will be ok to start next week!!!!!

im really worried about egg collection as the last time i was sudated and felt nothing, i think rfc they dont


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How are we all??

MissE when do you have your scan??

Magic, not long till you get started, my treatment only lasted 4.5 weeks, they didnt out it on my schedule till nearer the time..

Welcome Ember, how are things??

Maxim glad all is well.. I love the Ramore 2, are you for the winebar or harbour?? It will be bunged..
ive never had a complaint any time ive been there and the last time i was there with my best friend i had to send my dinner back twice i was totally gutted but have been back since to the harbour the meal was scrumptious..

mmcm, i think you can request sedation but there may be a charge.. I was sedated in origin the last time & i never felt a thing wheras the rfc i was just given the usual stuff, dont want to alarm you but it was horrendous!!

Im hopefully getting my laptop back tonite so all being well it will be working & i can go online... Thanks for all your well wishes, my pup is doing great, i left him for 15 mins to go up tp the bank & the wee skitter managed to get up the stairs what a mealrkey trying to get him done.. Finally hubby got him down with a struggle...

I started the gonalf on wed night so im on the countdown now.. Bit scary how quick it goes, hopefully find out on tues what day e/c will be.. Im so chilled this time, i really should start on the brazil nuts & pineapple juice but really cant be bothered.. I need a kick up the a**

Another weekend ahead, hopefully the weather will improve..


----------



## Rosecat

Mmcm - I'm dreading the EC at the RFC myself. When I had it done at GCRM I was knocked out and didn't feel a thing during or after it. I'm not sure if you've been following Ember on this thread but she had her EC done at the RFC yesterday morn and said it was fine although I've seen that others have thought it was awful. I'd be interested to find out if you could request sedation. I started the pill last Thurs 21st so I've no idea when I'll be scheduled in for anything else. Where did you go for your last tx?


----------



## Jillyhen

Rosecat

I would ask when you go up for your drugs.. I think justone asked to be sedated. I just cant remember,

Jillyhen


----------



## Rosecat

Thanks Jillyhen. I can't understand why they don't sedate you as standard practice. How are you feeling today? Have you any scans coming up soon? When do you think your EC will be?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Rosecat

Im actually feeling great today, did have a headache all week but thankfully its settling. Gonal f started on wed so have another scan tuesday morning with e/c being 2 weeks time, not sure what day yet chatting 9th or 10th!! Getting closer..

For the ladies who have been on suprefract injection has anyone experienced tingling in the face?? Ive had it all week & im not sure if its due to me grinding my teeth!!

Ask to be sedated much more comfortable for you.. i dont remember a thing the last time..

Jillyhen


----------



## Sparkleheart

Rosecat (and anyone else worried about E/C at RFC) just wanted to nip on quickly and try to give you some reassurance about it.  I had two done at Origin before for which I was sedated so I was also worried about the RFC one but I can honestly say it was fine.  Think the anticipation was worse than the actual procedure as wasn't sure what to expect.  I was able to feel some sensations and at times it was what I would describe as uncomfortable but I wouldn't say it was painful.  Plus you just ask them to top up your morphine if you start to feel something.  I actually felt much better after the RFC one and seemed to recover more quickly.  I know that there are girls for whom it has been painful etc but just didn't want you to think they are all like that as mine wasn't and hopefully yours will be the same!  By all means ask them about sedation when you're up but just wanted to give you my experience if it can help you to not worry between now and when you go for your planning appt!  Good luck!


----------



## mmcm

Rosecat i had my last treatment at the lister, must say they were fantastic, sadly miscarried but ready to give rfc the chance, yeah im kinda scared about EC il try it once and hope for the best, i dont like getn knocked out like ive been sudated twice in 3 months so i dont like the recovery bit, but sure whatever they decide.

Thanks for ur view Jillyhen and Sparkleheart.


----------



## ember

Mmcm, Rosecat & Jillhen thanks so much for your thoughts, rang this morning and out of the 4 eggs 3 have fertilised overnight    back up to rfc on sunday for et, we are soo delighted as we were worried that only having 4 we didn't have great odds but absolutely thrilled!!

As for the ec, I can totally understand everyones reservations but as Sparkleheart has also said, it definately isn't the nicest experience in the world, but honestly it only lasts around 30mins, you are given loads of drugs and pain relief and all you have to do is ask for more to get them.  The sorest parts of the whole procedure only last seconds and the rest is just like getting a smear done, really.  I also found it really helped that DH went in with me, 2 ladies in front of me went in on their own, i definately think I coped a lot better having him beside me, and also just lets them see exactly what is involved. 
I didn't particularly like the drugs they give you to space you out, you are totally aware of your surroundings but it just takes the edge off, i didn't really like that feeling, but I think the recovery time is a lot faster and you get home to your own comforts a lot quicker!!  I suppose it's just personal preference, it's definately not something I'd want to go through every day but like this whole process will definately be worth every second if we get BFP  

i Hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - how are you all tonight? So glad it's Fri night! Going to have a glass of vino and lie up!

Ember - I am delighted for you! That is a great fertilization rate! I've everything crossed for you for ET on Sunday although that'll be a breeze after the EC! Does the RFC tell you how many embies to put back in or do you decide yourself? I'm so glad you have the EC out of they way and it's been a success. Keep me posted on how you get on and try and have a rest between now and Sunday. Will you take time off work after ET?

Sparkleheart - thanks for letting me know about your experience of EC at the RFC - that's v reassuring. I was getting myself panicked about it! Good to know some people think its ok.

Mmcm - I'm so sorry about your miscarriage. I really hope you have success this time round. Are you having IVF or ICSI at the RFC? 

Hi to everyone else tonight.

By any chance has anyone had or is having ICSI where their DH has had to have a surgical sperm retrieval procedure?


----------



## ember

RFC seem to favour single embryo transfer if the egg is good quality, they explained to us when we were up for our appointment on our first day of treatment that because of the risks associated with multiple births they only put back one, only if they feel that it is of good quality and that it should result in pregnancy.  The nurse explained that if your eggs are'nt of great quality they will put 2 back, it all depends on how they progress after collection.  We wil hopefully find out more on sunday...really exciting now


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies
Im online again....
Ember the rfc had always said to us that it would be a single transfer but when i came to transfer they put 2 back in...With origin we could have had the 3 back in if we wanted.. Sometimes depends on age..
How are the rest of you lovely ladies? 
Ive spent all morning trying to sort out i tunes and managed to delete all my tunes of i pod could seriously cry, thats the 2 thing that keeps me sane during treatment..
Must get off this thing and head down town to try & get summit to wear.. Heading out tonite as its the bg 25 on tuesday.. Fed up in the house.. Maybe get myself a rich golfer!!  
Have a lovely weekend ladies
Jillyhen x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Ember - thats good to know about the RFC. Just wasn't sure what their policy is. Good luck for tomorrow. Have you any update today on your embies?

Hi Jillyhen - hope you have a good weekend and get your ipod sorted.


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi Girls 

so i pluncked up the courage yesterday in work and took the guy over me to the side and told him about our ivf journey - i thought it was only fair to tell him in case my work suffers - i really dont know what way all these drugs will affect me as its my first time!

He was really understanding & supportive promised no one wud hear a word of if ever from him and whatever i need all i need do is ask - its like a whole weight of my shoulders as i was stressing out about it - how was i gonna get time off for scans, ec & et etc but he has assured me that he has me covered for wotever time i need - such a relief  

He did tell me a member of his family went thro it and they were not successful at first and he sort of said im i also prepared for this not working out but again he said if i need time during after wotever its fine and im not allowed to get stressed with my work load he said   but i think id rather be as busy as i can within reason and hopefully time will go quicker 

Anyway enuf of that how is everyone?
Ember good luck for tomorrow when ul be pupo  
mmcm ul have to keep me posted how next thursday goes im not far behind you  
rosecat hope u get letter soon an not another repeat of the letter u already have   
jillyhen how do u fine taking the gonalf im dreading that bit especially
boo333 being a golf widow is not easy - my mum is one   altho she says she knew wot she signed up to   least u have a girly weeken to look forward too so itl be his turn to stay home 

Magic x


----------



## ember

Hi Ladies just a quick update hope everyone is doing well and having a good weekend!!

AFM well I am delighted to say that I am officially PUPO     ET went really well this morning.  We had only 3 embies and of those 3 we had 2 put back today (Bert & Ernie  )
The 3rd was not good enough quality to freeze so everything rests on these 2      that they get bedded in nice and comfy now xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Fx tightly for you ember xx


----------



## Magicbaby

congrats ember on being pupo thats brill news -   

wishing bert & ernie all the best for snuggling in tight over the next 2wks 

So the rfc will put 2 back in depending on the situation is that rite? i thought they were strick about SET?? 

Magic x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Ember I am absolutely delighted you are now PUPO! Fingers crossed all goes well! I was just going to ask the same as Magicbaby- why did they put 2 in when they were so fixed on single embryo transfer initially? Hope you found the ET procedure ok. Does the RFC grade the embies for you? At GCRM they did although I'm not sure what way the RFC operates. I'm sure you so glad to have the procedures all over you. Will you take a bit of time of work?

Hi Magicbaby - how are you? That's great you were able to tell the man over you at work. He sounds v supportive. I didn't tell anyone at work at all. They hadn't a clue and still don't! I'm sure you're getting excited now? have you done anything different in preparation for tx? I'm going to get folic acid this week. That's all I did for the last tx. Some people seem to do acupuncture and use cds and things like that but I did nothing except take folic acid and drank some pineapple juice round the time of ET. I just feel I can't focus until I have dates - hopefully it'll all feel real then.

Hi to Mmcm, Jillyhen and everyone else - hope you're all having a good weekend. Can't believe its nearly Monday again!!


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi Rosecat - im currently taking folic acid and a mother to be vitamin called sanatogen (it can be used throughout conception too) DH on wellman and zinc.

Im also trying to take 2 litres of the old h2o everyday - its grand mon-fri can manage it alrite but sat/sun is a struggle  

Ive also bought some pinapple juice in preperation of getting used to it for around ec/et as i hate the stuff so trying to take a small amount everyother day and i have also got brazil nuts in the house but havent managed to bring myself to open them - again i hate them  

im actually debating about acupunture and reflexology not sure if i should or shouldnt have it - would love to hear ppl's views on them - a girl in work does reflexology but i can go near her but if she ever found out i bypassed her   awh im indecisive me (sorry cant spell  )

Magic x


----------



## Jillyhen

Afternoon ladies

How are we all??

Magic, im strugging to drink 2 litres a day im only managing 2 pints.. Havent even started on the brazil nuts!!
Thats great you spoke to the guy in work it does ease of the pressure..
Ember, congrats on being pupo, here's to the next 2 weeks, i will hopefully be the week after you..

Rosecat, the rfc never once told us our grades on e/c day or even anything about hubby's swimmers.. Even in our review we where never told.  
Whereas after our e/c @ origin we spoke to the embryologist afterwards and he told us all the grades, what they meant they where very thorough.

Regarding how many they transfer i think it all depends on how many survive the inital 24/48 hours, what the grades are etc.. they always said that i would have 1 transferred but when it cameto e/t i only had the 2 that where suitable and they where both going back.With origin the last time i could have had 3 put back.
MissE how ay doin hun?
Pat are you feeling any better?
sparkle,mmcm,babyd hope you are all good..

Afm im feeling great so real side affects with the gonal f as yet, no twinges either so roll n tues am until i have my scan..Fingers crossed i will be on my last day of drugs next sun..

Jillyhen


----------



## ember

thanks ladies, yep that is right they told us a the start of tx that it would be SET but when we went in today consultant & embryologist where there and explained the quality of our embies, I am not very savvy on exactly what the numbers mean but the embryologist said that she was really pleased with only 2 of them one was 3.3 and the other was slightly weaker at 2.3?  To be honest these numbers mean nothing at all to me, but they both felt that we had a really good chance with these 2, and decided to put the 2 back.  Unfortunately the 3rd one was no good for freezing so fx everything goes ok.

Jillyhen - good luck for tuesday  
Magicbaby - thanks    I am so glad they put 2 back, they didn't even mention the SET today so i really don't know what that was about, the embryologist seemed happy enough with the grading of the 2 so i am delighted, kind of feel that i have a better chance with 2, ps defo think you made the right decision with your boss, i also have a male boss and he has been fantastic with my time out for scans etc, he is really encouraging me to take the 2 ww off sick but I am not too sure what to do  
Rosecat - thanks, ET was no problem at all, I was a bit worried that I was still a bit tender from the EC but it was just like getting a smear done, and i actually think i was a bit giddy, just knowing bert & ernie were getting back on board and hopefully this will be be the end of this torture   

Sorry if i have missed anyone Hope everyone has had a good weekend xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Ember - congrats on being PUPO. Hope those little embies snuggle in nice and tight x

Jillyhen - great to hear that things are moving along nicely for u. Good luck for Tuesday's scan x

Magicbaby - I totally recommend Acupunture before, during and after treatment. I was bit skeptical about it but def found it helped ease symptoms of drugs and helped me relax and sleep better. Also my AF was running late and no signs of it working on me, just before was due to start 2nd round of treatment - went for Acupunture that eve and next morning AF arrived in full flow!! May been coincidence but who knows?! It's really helping me with my nauseous at moment now too, as been badly suffering. Need to keep up regularly but think worth a shot. Go to Sharon Campbell at Snergy who specialises in treatment for women going thru fertility treatment x


----------



## mmcm

Morning Ladies

I have went awol at wend as my internet at home is still not fixed gggrrr. shud be fixed this week,alot of catching up to do from the wend,good to see the trend in full flow again and some more BFP on route xx may all our dreams come true...

Hopeful sorry to hear ur sickness is playing up on you, but its well worth it, be kind to urself.

Magicbaby, yes ur not far behind me hun, hopefully get spraying on friday, not looking forward to that as ive never done that before, but il do anything bring it on.

Rosecat hope you are okay hunnie, RFC get rosecat's schedule sent out now OR ELSE !!! lol im having IVF not ICSI, well thats what i had the last time, thankfully hubbys sperm is fighters, just me with all the problems 

Ember congradulations on being PUPO, 2 fantastic embroys on board, hopefully they are snuggling in tight for a 9 month journey. make sure u get loads of rest now on 2ww.

Hello to anyone else ive missed xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

How are we all??

I really cannot be bothered today.. So tired!!

mmcm the thread has been quiet im not sure who is at what stage!!

missE could you maybe do an update hun?

I think things are starting to happen down below, ive had niggly twinges all morning so fingers crossed i will have a few follicles showing nicely for tomorrow's scan..

Rosecat hope your schedule arrives soon.. I didnt get mine until the day i collected the drugs..

For once i dont have much to say..


----------



## babydreams282

Hey ladies

Jilly - good luck for your scan tomoro,   you have lots of follies.

Mmcm - hows things with you?

Hopeful37 - hope your ok  

Ember - congrats on being PUPO, rest up and i hope our 2ww flys in  

Magicbaby - i found drinking the 2 litres everyday easy apart from weekends too, it was so much easier when i was at work cause i was constantly thinking about it but the weekends i used to forget...lol  

MissE - any date for your scan hun?

Rosecat - hopefully your schedule will arrive soon, fingers crossed!

Boo333 - how did your girly saturday go, i bet you had a ball!

Patbaz - how are you, hope all is well!

Big hello to Fi84, sparkleheart, tessy, maximom, yellowhope - and anyone ive missed hope your all well!

AFM - nerves are starting to kick in about this op, i think because its on my mind alot ive started having dreams, well no not dreams more like nightmares    Cant wait til is over me, counting down the days!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

babyd dont be panicking hun... 

Im awful drinking the 2 litres of water..

Up for scan this morning, lining is nice & think & there is 7 biggish follicles & 4 small ones so another scan on fri then all being well e/c on monday..

I got bloods taken this morning to check the estradol? Has anyone else had this done?? When i said to the nurse that i had never had that done before she said it was supposed to be done!!

Sorry for the me post will be on again later..

Jillyhen


----------



## yellowhope

Jillyhen

When I was at Origin they checked oestradiol a couple of times and once in the RFC too.  It's a standard blood test that's often done.


----------



## Jillyhen

Yellow

I never had it done during treatment.. Wonder why they didnt do it before??


----------



## yellowhope

I would imagine they are just being particularly thorough with you Jilly this time.  I had it done at least twice at Origin and once at the RFC.  I don't think you have any thing to worry about.  I have got lots of eggs on my three cycles and thats what they were looking at with me....


----------



## Jillyhen

Hopefully results will come back ok..

They want to repeat them again on fri!!

How is everyone?

Im awful with names.

Have any of you read the 50 shades books?? Hubby bought me a kindle for my birthday & ive heard they are very good..

Im having my 1st dry birthday would need to be worth it!!

Jillyhen


----------



## mmcm

Jillyhen- i had my estrogen checked at each scan, this was a requirement in the lister, its to give them an indication of the activity in the ovaries, this is what they told me when i asked whydoes a bloodtest need done at each visit,and then this adjusted my medication etc. hope this makes sense,

Babydreams how r u pet? im good just waiting for my appointment on thursday hopefully to get going again soon

Hello to everyone else, xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks mmcm..

Suppose i should be lucky they are checking it...


----------



## mmcm

Yes its a good idea, how are u feeling this cycle? i really dunno how im feeling, been honest to start another cycle?,
Have u finished work yet gilly, monday wont be long coming until Egg collection


----------



## Jillyhen

mmcm

I havent been feeling to bad this time, just tired & i can eat for Ireland!!

Have had wee niggles past 2 days so at least i know there is something happening..

If e/c is mon i finish on friday for 3 weeks!!

This is the last go for us... I cant put myself thru it anymore


----------



## Magicbaby

Wow Jillyhen EC Monday - were has ur time gone??   i   this is ur turn u deserve it to be  

AFM - I could eat and eat and eat......... i dont know if its cause ive been on the BCP for so long or nerves kicking in so im reaching for comfort food but i NEED TO QUIT  

Just wish it was this time next week as im heading to the North coast for a few days and then when i come bk i'l only have a few days to wait to start DR - it cant come quick enough  

I hope the break away gives us a break from ivf (before it even starts properly like  ) as that is all we talk about / dream about 

still managing the 2litres of H20 at work but really need to up my game at the weekends!! 

Magic x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies..

Magic where are you staying??
Will do you now harm to get away

I cant believe im in the last fwe days has flown in this time.. 
To be honest im very chilled this time have taken very little water, brazil nuts & i havent managed to drink pineapple juice..

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

morning Ladies

I am only popping on now and then, for my own sanity, but I am really trying to keep and eye on how everyone is doing.

Jillyhen - I have you in all my prayers.  I know that this will be your time.  I am so glad to hear that you are more relaxed about everything     

BabyD - try not to worry about your op, it will all be fine.  Please let me know how you go as I am to have the same thing done     

Magicbaby - the pill made me want to eat as well, I think that it is normal huni  

mmcm keep your chin up babe xx

ember congrats on being PUPO fx and sticky vibes to you xx

Yellowhope - thanks for the pm. I will send you one later.

AFM - I am feeling better day by day.  Still have a cry now and then, I think that i had a delayed grief this time and in the end it has been much worse, but I am getting there.  I was out with the girls at the weekend and had plenty of alcohol and dancing.  It was great to let rip for a change.  I am off to Donegal with dh for a week next week so looking forward to it.  When we come back I have my review with Dr McFaul, we decided to pay for the private consultation to get on the list again and to get on the list for my op (think we might go private with it too).  I just want everything finished so I can try one more time for my baby.  I have also gone back to slimming world so am trying to be good.  I put half a stone on during treatment so I want to shift it.

Hello to everyone else I missed I hope that you are all well xx

Love 
Pat
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Pat does no harm to let your hair down..Enjoy your week away..

Magic my diet is awful at the min..

mmcm how you feeling today?

Rosecat, any word on your schedule?

Hello to all you other lovely ladies hope you are all well..

My bloods came back fine yesterday so the hormone levels are good..
Woke up this morning with awful twinges thats the 1st time they have ever woke me up.. 

Im so looking forward to getting off, 2 more days & i will be off for 3 weeks.. Yeehaaa im def ready for it..

Jillyhen


----------



## Hopeful37

Patbaz - oh, its great to hear from you. Sorry you have had such a rotten time, but its great that you have at least had the opportunity to let you hair down. You take care of yourself, and keep us posted on your op etc   

Jillyhen - madness how quickly your time has gone in - great that hormone levels are looking good and all twinging down there. Wishing you good luck with EC, enjoy your time off   

Magicbaby - not long until you get started - yippee


----------



## mmcm

Patbaz hunnie please keep your chin up i honestly know how u feel but by the sounds of ur actions ur keeping positive and going in the right direction of getn started to get some answers like ur op, this is the hardest thing that any couple has to go through, it really would test ur relationship,but u know we cant give up, i read somewhere before just as u feel defeated, hope wispers give it one more go!!! cheer up hun the best is yet to come, dont be worrying about weight u can always lose it xx chin up 

Jilly im good thanks hun, im really nervous about tomorrow about pickin up the drugs, do u know if its ur nhs appointment when u go to collect ur drugs at the pharmacy, do u need a receipt like ive received nothing in the post to say different

Magicbaby im sure ur counting down the days until u get started, really hope it flies.,il be striaght on tomorrow to tell u about the rfc i only received schedule so ive a few questions to ask tomorrow,


----------



## yellowhope

Hi MMcM

When it's your nhs go you just go directly to the pharmacy and they will have the prescription ready for you to collect.  Warning-they put it in a bright green bag with a large label with your name and the letters IVF on it.  I took a large bag  with me and slotted the hideous green bag into it to keep it out of sight!!! But maybe I'm a bit weird!!!  I was petrified of bumping into someone who knew me- which did happen!


----------



## Magicbaby

Evening girls

Yellowhope thats great advice on the bag must remember that for next week as i always seem to bump into ppl i know coming from the main hospital   ive just warned the hubby to dont let me forget and i can guarantee we will both forget  

mmcm good luck for tomorrow and i will be quizzing you tomorrow........sorry   

Jillyhen im heading to a Benone all being well.......we always bring the in laws away once a year but tonite DH mum was admitted to hospital so we'll see wot the next few days bring and that will decide if we get now.....here's hoping  

Pat - really good to hear from you  

Rosecat - how are you getting on?

Ember - how are u finding the 2ww so far? u resting up? 

Hi to all you other ladies 

Magic x


----------



## ember

Hi magicbaby yep resting up but to be honest I am not doing too great today, since my et on sunday I have been feeling really crampy off and on all day & also so so full of wind tmi lol, I am not feeling positive today at all  sorry for bein a bit down in the dumps x

what day do you go up next week, how you feeling about it all ??


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How are we all??

Ember thats prob the pessaries, they also gave me sore (.)(.). Hang in there petal and i hope you feel better soon..

Aw magic hope your mil is ok.

mmcm what time are you up??

Up again for another scan tomorrow morning, i really hope some of the wee follies have grown bigger... Another early start for us.. Starting to wind down so ready for time off..

Jillyhen


----------



## hellsbells26

Hello Everyone

Jillyhen - good luck with scan tomorrow - you sound lovely and relaxed this cycle. Do you listen to ZW relaxation CDs. I'm a bad sleeper but they totally knock me out. Good luck with scan tomorrow     


Ember - sorry you're feeling off (but if you were feeling 100% you'd be peeved of too) I have everything crossed and I hope you can recapture your positive feelings for the rest of the 2ww. Have you tried the CDS above. I think you can download them too - I'd really recommend them ( gosh sounds like I'm on commission     

Magic - sorry about your MIL - hope its nothing too serious.   What's Where is Benone? or is that a typo?? 

MMcM - hope appointment went well today and you get started soon  

Hopeful37 and Miss E - hope you are feeling well     Miss E can I ask? Where did you stay when you were over at the Lister? Thinking when the time comes of staying over for EC and ET and making it into a bit of a break.

Patbaz and babydreams hope you are keeping well.     BabyD your op will not be long working around now    

AFM - I had a phonecall from RVH late on Friday to say to expect an offer letter in August.


I had an appointment at the Lister in London yesterday. Got on well. Seen James Nicopoullos - lovely man (quite dishy as well) had all my scans bloods done at home beforehand so it was just talking things through with him. He was very encouraging and I'm starting on day 21 next cycle. So hopefully should have cycle over by end of August - before I go back to work. It feels good to have a plan. I’m focusing on getting as healthy and relaxed as possible now.

Hope everyone is well I best go as I'm having a lazy day today and I'm still in my PJs - whoops.

Hels
XXX


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - how are you all doing this evening? Sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days. Been v busy and haven't had a minute!

Jillyhen - meant to post on tuesday and say happy birthday - hope you had a good one! Good luck for your scan tomorrow. hope it goes well and you;re on course for EC on Monday.

Ember - hope you're doing ok. Try not to worry about the cramps although i know it's easier said than done. Try and rest up and don't be worrying.

Mmcm - how are you? how did the appt at the RFC go? Hope everything went well for you and you can get started.

Magicbaby - how's it going? Won't be long now until you're starting. Is it the 19th you are due to go to the RFC? Did you get your few days away booked for you and DH? 

babydreams - it'll not be long now until your op. Hope you're not too nervous. Just look on it as being one step closer to having a BFP! 

Patbaz - glad you got an appointment sorted. At least that'll get the surgery nearer for you.

MissE & Hopeful - hope you are both doing well and your pregnancies are going well for you.

Hi to everyone else - sorry if I've missed anyone. no news with me. No word from the RFC yet. Rang them to see what's going on and they said I should be scheduled soon - whatever that means!


----------



## ember

Thanks Rosecat - Feeling so much better now, the cramps come and go so hopefully    that is just normal after EC & ET !!  
Thanks Hellsbell26 - Good luck for your tx I hope everything goes well for you & sending you lots of    xx
Jillyhen - how did you get on with your scan Hope it went well for you!!  Your soo right about the pessaries, they are horrible lol, between (.)(.) aching and do not even chat about wind lol, thanks goodess had dH up the aisle well before all this started   

Hope everyone has a fab weekend xxx


----------



## mmcm

Morning Ladies.

Just get a chance to get on last nite as my internet at home is still broke 

Hellsbells-I stayed in the pestana when i went to the listerm its literally 2 minute walk from the lister, u will have to stay at least 1 nite with egg collection as u have to be at the clinic at 7.00am, PM if u want to know anything more, will be good to get started again x

Rosecat how are u, any schedule yet?

Magicbaby, how are u hun?

Jillyhen, hope your scan goes well and there is lots of big follicles x

Ember,this is completely normal its the progesterone, makes u feel so horrible but hope this will ease soon for u.

Babydreams, hope ur gettin all set for your long awaited operation, really hope this works out for u.

Yellowhope thanks for ur advice, unfortunately i didnt see ur post until this am, thankfully i knew no one as belfast is so far away from me, 

AFM-Had appointment yesterday must say i had a very positive experience so far,i was in and out of the pharmacy within few mins was kept waiting for 35 mins for my appointment as it was meant to have been at 1.00, didnt mind though, then the nurse was fantastic keot me for about 1hr 10mins, i must say she discussed everything with me, so all been well, egg collection around 1st august, started talking the sprays this am, that was a bit weird as ive never taken them before, so lets rock as they say, hope and pray this works out xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey everyone

Just a quick log on have so much to get cleared up before i finish at 5.

Scan went well this morning the lining in 9 mm and the nurse can see 10 largish follies & 2 wee ones she said there could be more but that where hiding!! Bloods have been done so they are going to ring me this afternoon to see in its mon or tues for e/c. Eek its getting closer!!

mmcm you are now a druggie do you start the sprays today? I think Lynn ( fingers crossed is her new name) was up yesterday also so you2 are cycle buddies..

Rosecat, thanks for the belated birthday wishes, i still cant believe im 35!!

Hellsbells, benone is on the northcoast 10 miles from Coleraine and on the coastal road to Limavady.. So nice out there

Hello to all you other lovely ladies.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Jillyhen

OOh girls

another quick update.

Egg collection on monday!!

Have to be up for 8.00.. 

Jillyhen


----------



## mmcm

Jillyhen fantastic news at least u havent too long to wait yipee!!!

yes i met up with her in the waiting room with my big green bags of drugs lol. nice to put a face to a name x


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Jillyhen it's getting so close for u now hope all goes well..

Mmcm was great also to put face to name and be cyclebuddys together..will be a roller coaster for us..

Anyone else on here close to coleraine area  don't really know very many people yet..

1st cycle of ivf and started my sprays today woo hoo the madness begins 

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Alabama

Hi Jillyhen, we have our egg collection same day! We head to Glasgow tomorrow night, ec 12.30 on mon!  

Wishing you all the luck, will be thinking about you. Lets hope our dreams come true  

Hi everyone, wishing you all the best whatever stage you are at  

Take care
Xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Ah, good luck to the lovely ladies up for EC in the next few days!! Hoping that goes really well and have plenty of good quality embies to choose from for ET. Crossing everything for you all xxx


----------



## Magicbaby

Morning Girls

Wasnt on yesterday so have a wee bit of catching up to do  

Ember - Benone is a wee caravan complex for statics and touring caravans u can also camp there too - its so peaceful up there and there is a blue flagged beach the cleanest around   

I head to the rfc on the 18th with a view to start the suprecur on the 20th  

Rosecat - all is ok with me havent had my mind on this much this week as mil is in hospital so been eating crap as its grab and go the whole time not good for the waistline i tell you   Nothing booked for a getaway as the weekend i was thinking is now goin to be ec/et well the mon after is so discussed it with DH and he suggested we stay up round Belfast between EC and ET wot u think? so this would be last minute booking as its only approx that date at the mo  

mmcm - i thought of u thurs thinking how u were getting on and cudnt wait to see ur update - glad the nurses explained everything and ec is aug 1st approx.......roll on then    i hopefully wont be far behind u 

Jilly - EC Mon sure the weekend is almost over   weekends dont last long although maybe for you this one will be long - put keep busy it will be mon morning in no time   this is ur turn

Alabama - goodluck on mon too for EC  

Magic x


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies

Good luck to mmcm & fingers crossed on starting..

Magic, i love it our in benone, lovely area.

Just about to have my last injection, still cant believe im at the end..

Alabama good luck hun..

Sorry for the lack of personals,im up at mum & dads and wanted to log on quickly to say hello.

Jillyhen


----------



## gilly80

Just popping on to wish Jilly and Alabama all the best for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - hope you are all well.

Jillyhen & Alabama - good luck for EC tomorrow! Hope it goes well for you both!

Mmcm - how are you getting on with the sprays? Do you have to take them for long? Was your appointment last Thurs your pre-treatment appointment or did you have that already? How long were you on the pill before you started the sprays? I'm due to start my 2nd strip of the pill and haven't heard anything from the RFC since.  Sorry for all the questions! 

Gilly -  how are you? Hope agoing well.

magicbaby - how are you? I think that's a good idea to stay up in Belfast between EC and ET especially if you've far to travel. You could maybe go out for a couple of meals and just chill out. what are you going to the RFC for on the 19th? I still haven't heard a peep from them yet.


----------



## Hopeful37

Good luck for ladies up for EC tomorrow. Crossing everything for you xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Eveing ladies

Omg im bricking it!!! Im so nervous that im very tetchy.. I was never like this the last 2 times..

thanks for all the best wishes..

Magic have you far to travel?? We just traveled up & down & i live 50 miles away..I just wanted to get home to my own bed.
Jillyhen


----------



## shenagh1

Good for EC tomorrow jillyhen and Alabama 

Jillyhen- try to relax Hun it will all be worth it when you have your bfp showing up xx


----------



## Fi84

Just a quick one from me to wish Jillyhen and Alabama good luck for tomorrow

hello to everyone else

Fi xx


----------



## Magicbaby

Evening all

Jilly - i have 80 mile trip there and the same back so long enuf - im undecided as wot to do as i do think i will probably want my own bed   not sure wot to do it will most definatly be last minute decsion but at the minute its reckin my head    Goodluck for tomorrow   

Rosecat - im up for my pre treatment on the 18th July, i will collect my drugs and be shown how to use them then i start suprecur on the 20th  

On the 17th July i will have taken all 3 strips of the BCP so i will need to get more ordered as i have to take it while spraying for a few days   i thought i would have had enough but its just the way its all panned out for me - this reminds me i must order it from GP as it takes 48hrs and im away from wed to sun an wont do it then  

DH said to me today ur (.)(.) are bigger (sorry tmi  ) and i was like i thought that too for a few days but thought it was in my head - would being on the pill for so long have this affect??   or the other thing i was thinking it was about a week or 2 i started taking vitamins for mothers to be even before conception cud it be that - DH not complaining tho  

this whole thing drives u   i tell you  

Magic x


----------



## mmcm

Rosecat- i was on my 2nd pack of pills when i got my schedule, u will get ur schedule with a letter with an apointment for pretrement, an it probably will be for a week or 2 so dont panick, id contact them in next 2 weeks if ur letter hasnt come.but they do say expect to be on 3rd pack of pills, i know its frustrating. the sprays are ok, i will be on them for 2 weeks then start injections for around 2 weeks with the spray, just trying to keep positve, ur time is coming v soon hun keep up the faith xx

Jilly and Alabama best of luck for egg collection, will b thinking about you xx

Magicbaby roll on 18th xx


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Jilly  good luck for e/c tomorrow u too Alabama x


----------



## hellsbells26

Hope everything goes brilliantly today Jilly and Alabama x x


----------



## ember

Jilly & Alabama good luck for EC today!!

Hi to all you ladies hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## wee emma

hiya everyone, hope you're all well?

how'd ec go Jilly and alabama?

did I read there that you said you were going to Glasgow? are you with gcrm? what sort of time scale are you on? the protocol that i've been given starts tomorrow on a pill of some sort and we should (hopefully) be going to scotland on the week beginning the 6th august.

Thing is dh's mum (he's scottish) keeps asking us when are we booking the boat, she wants us to go over at the start of august (she doesn't know we're doing this) so did you get a scan just before you go over? We're trying to work out when we can tell her we're coming


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Quick log on from me!! Out of 9 follicles we had 5 embryos bit deflated tbh but hoping the wee rascals behave themselves and are good quality. Hubby's swimmers are good also.

Sorry no personals &thanks for all the well wishes

Jillyhen


----------



## wee emma

quality not quantity jilly


----------



## Rosecat

Hi jillyhen - glad you have got the EC over and done with. Don't be worrying at all! When I went for my last tx I had 12 eggs retrieved. We were having ICSI and out of the 12 eggs only 5 fertilized. I was really upset as they expected 8 or 9 to fertilize. Anyway, the point of it is - don't be worrying 5 embryos is great. We had 5 as well and by the time we got to blastocyst stage we had 1 "good" blast and 1 "ok" blast transferred - I've now got an adorable 11 month old as a result of that transfer so don't be worrying at all! How did EC go? Any idea when your ET will be?


----------



## mmcm

Jilly thats fantastic, definately quality not quantity,it only takes one, so dont be worrying, hope ur feeling ok hun an get home and have some rest and let ur wee embroys do their thing fertilising and developing sending u lots of baby dust xx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey girls, im only back today after being away for a few days in Co Mayo, had a great time, so relaxing!  

Jilly - Dont be deflated hun, it only takes one and five is a good number, keep poisitive, i'll be thinking of you.  any ideas when ET will be.

Sorry about the lack of personals, im so busy as ive been off.  Hopefully i can get on again later.  Hope all you other ladies are keeping well.


----------



## ember

Jilly - well done on EC !!  I know how you feel i only had 4 and was really upset,but of those 4,  3 fertilised and they were able to put 2 back on board.  Have faith as it only takes 1 (I know you'll be fed up hearing this lol) xx, saying lots of prayers that your wee embies get jiggy tonight   
Get plenty of rest now xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey all

I feel as if I've been hit by a double decker bus!! So sore.

Dr heasley & the girls said the same thing.

All being well transfer will be on thurs depending on how things go if they make it past day 3 they may go to Blasto. 

I'm curled up in bed & I'm on the phone do again sorry for no personals 

Billfish


----------



## mmcm

good jillyhen just u stay there xx


----------



## Velma

Haven't been on much but hoping all is going well for everyone!

Jilly don't be too disheartened - i had 19 eggs only 5 fertilized with icsi so more or less a 25% rate far poorer than yours and only 1 put back a couple of days later and my wee man is the result of that! So keep your chin up!  

velma x


----------



## Boo333

Hi everyone

Just popped on to say hello and good luck Jillyhen.  Hope your wee eggies are getting jiggy and this is your time!

I will be thinking of you.

Boo
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

On the laptop so i cant read all your posts..

Babyd hope you had a nice time away..

Alabama, how did you get on?
WeeEmma have you made up your mind?
Im being a right drama queen!! Up staying at mums tonight to help her with the twins in the morning as my sis & bro in law are in dublin for a break and dad is doing a bus tour in the morning.. You need 2 pairs of hands!

Magic when i was on the pill when i was younger my (.)(.) got bigger.
Hello to all you other lovely ladies...

Jillyhen


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi Girls

Jilly bet ur glad to have ec done now roll on et   i'l be away and not be on until sunday but i'll be thinking of you    

im not sure how i will cope mind you without my daily dosage of ff - i dont have it on my phone  

awh well i'l get one more nite then away for 5 days         

then ive only 3 days to wait until i get my drugs   tomorrow is gonna drag in work and then it will fly by to sunday then drag again until Wed   but bring it on im ready  

Sorry for no personals thinkin of ya's all tho  

Magic x


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Mags has just rang to say we have 4 fertilised embies. So relieved!! Here's to the next 24 hours.

Magic ff is very addictive

Sorry for no personals.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Alabama

Hi Everyone, hope you are all well! 

Jillyhen.. Four that's brilliant   we got 8 eggs, one fractured. They called this morning we got one fertilised embie    

So anxious, transfer tomorrow morning.

Alabama
x


----------



## Rosecat

Good luck for tomorrow Alabama. 

Jillyhen - how are you feeling? Good luck for your ET.

Magicbaby - how are you? Have a great time when you're away. Not long now for you!

Mmcm - How are you feeling now you've started?

AFM - I couldn't wait for my schedule so I rang and was told my pre-treatment appt is for 14th Aug, starting sprays soon after with EC provisionally scheduled for 10th Sept! So glad now to have dates to focus on!


----------



## mmcm

Jillyhen-delighted to hear that ur wee embroys fertilised well over night,  roll on the next few days, are u hoping for them to go to blast. hope ur feeling better after egg collectiona and it wasnt too severe,

Rosecat- brilliant to know that u are getn ur pre treatment visit, only a month away so at least u can do a little planning and maybe a wee holiday before all the madness started, brilliant news.

Alabama, good luck for tomorrow, ul be glad to get ur wee embroyo back on board.

Magicbaby enjoy ur holiday x


----------



## Rosecat

Thanks Mmcm - would love to get away somewhere. Just feel totally fed up for some reaso - must be this weather!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Alabama good luck fot tomorrow hun..

Rosecat, wont be long till you get started.

mmcm how you doing?

Magic, have a lovely time away.

Afm feeling not to bad today still a bit crampy but i suppose thats to be expected. Knocking the water in to me..
E/t is provisionally booked in for thurs depending on how things go, if all are good quality we might got for blasto.   

How are the rest of you lovely ladies??

Jillyhen


----------



## Hopeful37

Good luck for tomorrow Alabama...xx

Jillyhen - will be thinking of you on Thursday. Crossing everything though that can get some to blast x

Hi to everyone else due to start treatment soon. Sending u huge lucky hugs x


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Alabama good luck for your transfer today.
All 4 of our embies have divided so we have 2 grade 1's, and a grade 2 & 3. The 3rd is slight fragmented so transfer is booked for thurs @ 10. The clinic is to ring at 8.3 to see if they can go for blast.
Hang in there wee bubs..  

Jillyhen


----------



## mmcm

Jillyhen that is great news, would u be prepared to take them to blast or u want transfer tomorrow? wishing u lots of luck xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Great news Jillyhen


----------



## Rosecat

Great news Jillyhen. Good luck with ET whenever it is.

On the subject of ET does anyone know why the RFC don't seem to do blastocyst transfer? Or do they? I got the impression that they don't. Was just wondering. Did they mention anything to you about it Mmcm? How are you doing anyway??

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girlies

I just dont know what to do.. We have never had any grade 1's before.. Will see what the morning brings.  If all is well i we may consider it so that we get a better chance.. 

Rosecat i dont know why they dont do blasto!! I know Mollycat had to push to have her's transferred on day 5.

Ember how you doing hun   

Boo thanks hun, how are you?

Im totally shattered tonite, went & got my hair done earlier, then went to Portrush with hubby and i feel as if ive been hit by a bus!! Hubby has gone for a couple of pints so in now on the sofa in my pj's..

Enjoy  the bank holiday

Jillyhen xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

goodluck for tomorrow gillyhen or whatever day yous decide....

xxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Just an update:: we didn't go for transfer today as we still have the 2 grade 1's @ a 2!! We have decided to go for Blasto.

I just hope we have made the right decision

Jillyhen


----------



## hellsbells26

All my fingers are crossed for you Jullyhen. xxx


----------



## Hopeful37

Great news Jillyhen - at least you know u will be giving urself the best chance now by choosing the hardiest embryo(s). Good luck for Saturday - up at Origin at 9am that day for last scan so might see u there xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Transfer is booked for sat morning at 11.15 so im hoping that our embies are ok..   

Hopeful, good luck for your scan in the morning..
Babyd not long now hun.

MissE, wont be long till yo have your scan and see how many on are onboard.

Hellsbells,ember, mmcm, rosecat hope you are all ok.

Thats the 1st week of my holidays over, been so nice being off work could get used to it!!

Another weekend upon us.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Boo333

Hi

Good luck for tomorrow Jillyhen! 
After tomorrow you can relax and put your feet up for the rest of your holidays. 

Hopefull - good luck for your scan.

Hello too everyone whatever stage you are at.

I am off now too until 30th July.  My house won't know what's going to hit it.  I have cut the grass and hovered out the car today already!

Love Boo
xxxx


----------



## hellsbells26

Will post properly later. Just popping on to wish Jilly luck for tomorrow. X x


----------



## confused123

Good luck jilly hope all goes well


----------



## Hopeful37

Jillyhen - good luck for transfer tomorrow!! Will be thinking of you. Take care xx

Hey Boo, wanna come and do out garden and car next - everything's getting neglected at moment cos I am fit for nothing these days lol!! 

Hi to all the the rest of you lovely ladies out there...hope u enjoyed the sunshine today x


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks ladies
Hopeful i was thinking the same.

Boo, i live in Coleraine, feel free to drop by n sort mine out   

Jillyhen


----------



## Rosecat

Jillyhen - good luck for ET this morn. Hope all goes well for you!
Hi to everyone else - will post properly later - just wanted to pop on to wish Jilly good luck


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

best of luck to u and dh this mornin with et gillyhen    for yous xx


----------



## shenagh1

Good luck today jillyhen xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Thank you all for the well wishes.

Ive now got 1 2bb blastocyst on board..   We could have had the grade 3 put in also bit it was showing to have abdnormal cells.
Dr Diakous did the transfer, he is a lovely man and reassured me that the blasto could still split so here's hoping. I also had an ultrasound when he was doing the transfer and i must admit i felt more relaxed.
Fot the ladies attending origin ive met the new clinic manager who is a lovely lady. Julie Hinks must be away.

The other 2 are at the compaction stage so we will know tomorrow if they can be frozen or not.   

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend..

Jillyhen


----------



## hellsbells26

Glad it went well Jilly now relax. X x and you don't even have the long 2ww


----------



## Hopeful37

That's fantastic new Jillyhen. So so relieved for you - we have been dealing with Dr Diakos the whole way through and he has been brilliant! Yes the new nurse manager is lovely too - comes from the same clinic in Cambridge as Dr Diakos as far as I understand. Relax now and let the little one settle in safely xx


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls
Have been away on hols, so lots of catching up to do.
Jilly best of luck thats great about the 5 day transfer.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Yellow how are you? Did you have a nice time away..

Hopeful wecouldnt fault the care at all this time.

Una rang this morning to say that our other 2 embies made it 2 blastocyst but sadly they arent able to be frozen   , a bit gutted but at the end of the day we made it to blasto for 3 embies and mananged to have 2 grade 1's so im really    that this wee bub hangs on tight..

I did mention to her if we had of transferred the 2 yesterday would it make any difference she said that the 2 of them would be fighting to implant..

Stick wee one stick   

Hope you all have had a lovely weekend

Jillyhen x


----------



## Magicbaby

HI Girls how are u all? No personals as ive so much to read back on   

Had a fab time away weather was great on the north coast from start to finish got sunburt lol that'll teach me for not packing it  

Jilly been thinking of you hun and how it all went for you   ur lil bub sticks tight for the whole duration  

AFM - ive eatin out most days while on holiday and now i need to get more active and eat a lot less   back to normal really - Wed is our app where i get my drugs and Friday i start sprays OMG     

The few days away helped me and DH as not every convo was about babies and our tx etc 

Magic x


----------



## yellowhope

Had a great holiday, plenty of sunshine from morning til night.  Was an ultra chilled destresser-just what I needed.

Magic -I'm starting spraying on Friday too-but for a FET!!


----------



## mmcm

Morning Ladies

Had a little catching up to do this morning, i was a busy bee this last few days, a friend got married so i was busy helping her and then the wedding was on sat, 

Yellowhope i hope u had a relaxing holiday and are ready to rumble withyour FET soon .

Magicbaby, glad u enjoyed urself sure why not, im sure ur looking forward to gettin started, this week will fly for u,

Gillyhen, congradulations on been PUPO,Fantastic that u made it to blast and i really hope that this wee buba is stuck in good and tight,roll on and take it easy now, are u off for a few days xx

Hello to Hellsbells, Hopeful,Shenagh,itsy bitsy teeny,rosecat and confused xx hope you are all keeping well


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Hope you had a lovely weekend..

mmcm how are you hun?

Im now into the 2nd week of my holidays taking the full 2 ww off.
Woke up this morning with awful cramps & twinges i had a wee panic but i hoping its just the after affects of transfer.
Is it 4 days for implantation??
Magic, so glad you got away the weather was lovely up our end. Was it your mil that had taken ill?

Jillyhen


----------



## hellsbells26

Hey Jilly - hope that pain is your little one making themselves comfy.  

I read this recently on another thread - I thougt it was interesting.

What Happens After an Embryo Transfer?
Once you complete your embryo transfer, you will have approximately 1½ weeks to wait before a pregnancy can be detected. The following tables outline an approximate timeline for what happens during a successful pregnancy after a 3-day transfer (3dt) and a 5-day transfer (5dt).

3-Day Transfer
Days Past 
Transfer (DPT) Embryo Development
One The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula
Two The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst
Three The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 
Four The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Five The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 
Six Implantation continues
Seven Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 
Eight Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 
Nine Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Ten Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Eleven Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy

5-Day Transfer
Days Past 
Transfer (DPT) Embryo Development
One The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
Two The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Three The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Four Implantation continues
Five Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
Six Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Seven Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Eight Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Nine Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy



Sorry finding it hard to keep up but Magic and Yellowhope good luck on your upcoming treatment   

Hello to everyone else - hope you are al keeping well.  

AFM feeling a bit down. I'm due to start downregging for IVF at Lister on 1 Aug. I used the clearblue fertility monitor for the first time this month. I got a positive for two days and I'm pretty sure I ovulated. However about 7 days later I started having spotting which I don't normally have (convinced myself it was implantation bleeding - was hoping for a natural miracle pre-IVF - ) but AF came full force 13 days after ovulation. I had my progesterone levels checked(day 21 test) seven days after ovulation. I got my result today and it was only 19. GP says that's fine but I remember a consultant telling me that your prog level should be at least 30 to show if you have truly ovulated. Peeved off feel like I'm completely stuffed - Has anyone else any experience of this?

Thanks
Helen


----------



## shenagh1

Hey hells just noticed your starting with the lister the same day as me  I'm having scans etc done In Ireland though! That wee thread info is cool, I never knew what happened and when it's good to have! 

My periods don't happen at all so unfortunately I'm no help to u on that x 

Jillyhen- I hope it's the wee embie snuggling Hun x

Mmcm- how's u hope u had a lovely time at the wedding x

Hi all x


----------



## babydreams282

Afternoon Ladies

Ive been awol as ive been off on holidays, just wanted to say Massive congratulations Jilly - 5 day transfer is brilliant.  Rest up and that little one is snuggling in tight as wee speak!    

Hellsbells - sorry i cant help i havent experienced that before.  I hope someone can come along and put your mind at ease though hun  

Yellowhope - glad you had a good holiday.  Its hard getting back to the swing of things after being off isnt it.

Magic - good luck for you appt on Wed

MissE - have you a date for your scan?

Rosecat - hows things with you hun?

Hopeful - how are you feeling?

Boo - lucky you being off until the 30th - have you anything nice planned other than tear the house apart?  

Hi to Shenagh, itsy bitsy teeny, confused, mmcm and anyone else ive missed hope you are all well.

AFM - Last day tomorrow and my nerves are wrecked.  Up on Wednesday morning and operation on Thursday... im just so worried that when i wake up im going to be told bad news, like we couldnt remove it or something bads going to happened during surgery... is this normal?? -  I need to relax!!


----------



## mmcm

Jillyhen im okay thanks, i start injections this week, ive reacted so bad to the sprays,  making me sick, absolutely exhausted, nausea, prob because i dont have periods and they made me take sprays as a precauction of ovulating even though i havent ovulated in my life on my own, and hadnt taken it with my previous cycle, but sure what can u do. battle on  nervous about starting this week, but will be glad to get going,
What about ur transfer how did u feel about that, so u ended up with 3 on transfer day and did they put 1 back


----------



## Boo333

Hi Helen

Just wanted to say I know how you feel about the day 21 progest tests.  I had problems getting mine done on the right day because day 21 kept falling on weekends and bank holidays and cycle was different lengths.  My levels were 19-26 and my GP said there were inconclusive.  I had it tested 3 months in a row and 26 was the highest.  I also test positive for ovulation and convince myself every month that I might be pregnant.

I decided to give up on the progest tests, I hate needles and decided even if I know the result there is nothing I can do about it.  On one hand I don't think I will ever get a natural pregnancy but I still hope every month only to get disappointed.

Try to focus on your IFV and stay positive, hopefully this will be your time and you wont have to worry about it!

Good luck for August 

Boo
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello all

Babyd, im sure you are anxious, Hope all goes well..  
Where you away anywhere nice?


Boo & Hells, when i was getting my day 21 bloods done mine where all over the place, high 1 month & low the next..

Hells thanks for the table, i really hope the wee monkey is making itself comfy its a wee sharp twinge now & again plus im totally shattered.. Thank god im off work..

mmcm when it came to friday i had 4 embryos still the 2 1's & a 2 & 3, they didnt look at them as they dont normally on day 4 when its a blastocyst transfer so transfer was scheduled for saturday however 1 was ready and the other 2 where developing slowly which they call compaction so they where gonna watch them for 1 day to see. Thats why we had the 1 transferred as the grade 3 had adbnormal cells.
So out of our 5 eggies collected we had 3 which made it to bastocyst. I never been to that before. So we are   that this wee bub hangs on tight.

Jillyhen


----------



## mmcm

Morning girls

U will never believe what i am about to tell you!!!!!!

i have been feeling so sick, nasusea, enchausted but because i was on the pill and on the sprays i was blaming that, took a test this morning as i felt my boobs had exploded, and it came up 3+ weeks pregnant, so i got on my clothes and went to craigavon and got a wee scan, god praying il be 7 weeks tomorrow and was a beautiful heartbeat in tact i cudnt believe my eyes i was crying that much, complete miracle, its so early days as i miscarried the last time as this stage so im not counting any chickens before they hatch, i had no absolute idea as i was due to start my injections on friday for my fresh ivf. girls i cant stop crying......


----------



## Hopeful37

mmcm - that is fantastic news...I am so overjoyed for you       ...really hope the wee bud hangs on in there


----------



## mmcm

hopeful thank u im so scared its unreal as i seen a heartbeat before and was taking away so im taking it on day at a time, how many weeks are u? x


----------



## confused123

That is amazing news and I really wish u well it gives me such hope and made me smile


----------



## Rosecat

OMG Mmcm!!!!!!!!! I am delighted for you!!!!!!!!! I am smiling now just reading your post! I can't believe it! So much for seeing how you get on during your tx at the RFC! i am delighted. Brilliant news - congrats!

Jillyhen - delighted you got a 5 day transfer - fingers crossed everything goes well. Delighted for you also!

Babydreams - good luck for Thurs. I'll be thinking of you. Try and relax although it's easy for me to say that! Just look on it as the next positive step towards getting your BFP. Good luck. Keep us posted.

Hi Magic - how are you doing? Glad you'd a good time away. Are you all set for your appt on Wed and starting your sprays on Fri? I've to go for my pre-treatment appt on the 14th August and due to start suprecur on 15th and gonal f on 29th - do you or anyone else know what these meds are?? I haven't a clue. I was on menopur at GCRM. 

Hi Ember - how are you feeling? No doubt you're prob totally stressed with all the waiting! Good luck anyway for your test date. Thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else - I need to catch up on where you all are - I'm behind on my posts!


----------



## mmcm

Rosecat very early days taken it one day at  a time literally after finding out this morning, i really hope the rfc is for u pet xx


----------



## hellsbells26

MmcM so delighted for you. Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy. X x


----------



## hellsbells26

Sorry I mean't to add earlier 
Shenagh - its great to have cycle buddy. I start sniffing on the 1st hopefully. I'm having scans over here too. Which consultant are you seeing at the lister? I'm with James Nicopoullos he seems really nice. Fingers crossed for us both in August. I'm half looking forward to it and half nervous.
Hels


----------



## mmcm

Hellsbells u are in good hands in the lister they are fantastic, i really cudnt fault them, any questions u have please PM and il give u any help u need,


----------



## yellowhope

MMcM-Congratulations  What fantastic news!


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

OMG mmcm im absolutely delighted for you. Congratulations hun, ive tears in my eyes..   

Ember when is your testing date??

MissE hope you are well hun..

Good luck to all the ladies due to start.

Afm roll on next week, a week to go till testing day..  
My (.)(.) are so flippin sore and im having cramps on & off but i suppose thats the cyclogest..

Jillyhen


----------



## mmcm

Jillyhen thank u but im so so nervous i wish i kind still didnt know as im already starting to worry as my dream was taking away at this stage so im going to take it very very easy.

Girls miracles can happen i had no idea and me starying awayand starting injections on friday, im in a complete trance today in work.


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw mmcm

Im sure you are nervous.. When is your next scan??

Girls im in a right paddy ive had cramps past 2 mornings and aching (.)(.) but today period like cramps have started plus hot flushes.. I would normally would be like this when    is on her way. If i didnt have the recent ivf it would have been due this week..  

I keep running to the loo to check..

Jillyhen


----------



## shenagh1

hells - so we are starting at the same time lol exciting  I'm with Dr thum he is also lovely 

jillyhen- keep them fingers crossed tightly hun xx

mmcm - iv already said this is my texts but CONGRATS  xx

hi all x


----------



## mmcm

Jillyhen- its way too early to be getting period cramps so hang in there its probable more likely is implantation as this can be for a week after i know when i had the blast put back i was sure that my period was coming. implantation or embroyo embedding further, AF cramps are all the same feeling. i really hope its implantation keep positive hunxx


----------



## Hopeful37

Mmcm - can understand your concern. Just take each day as it comes and enjoy the moment! I am 11 weeks on Thursday...up at Ulster for first 'normal' scan - scary how quickly the time has gone by! The worrying never stops...!! 

Jillyhen - try not to analyse every twinge petal...the drugs cud explain the cramping, plus could also be hopefully implantation symptons x

Good luck to those ladies waiting to get started soon both here and across the water x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Just wanted to pop on and say congrats to mmcm on it natural bfp! Just think ur 7 weeks now! U only have 5 weeks left of 1st tri ;-) this little one will be a sticky one ;-)

Hi to all u other ladies ;-)

Jillyhen good luck mrs, I have everything crossed for ya xxx


----------



## Magicbaby

mmcm wow   to you that is great news here's   this little bub is here for the duration and i feel it is for you   
wot made u test? i wuda been like its not possible cuz im on the pill etc so i wuda put it down to the drugs - hope u dont mind me asking?   

Jilly - im sure the girls are rite and its just snuggling in tighter  

AFM - just finished my third stip of the BCP gawd im so bloated on that damm pill   have gained weight latley instead of taking it off   had to get another prescription cuz ive to take it until next mon i think it is - tomorrow i lift my drugs and learn how to use them and rite now im a nervous wreck   i dont even know wot il need to ask or wot il have to do im just over analysing things and getting myself all worked up 

Magic x


----------



## mmcm

magicbaby, i didnt test as i said sure i am on pill etc, i was scanned in rfc on 26th may an they didnt ring me back for a week,what to do about the pill as i dont take periods hence i thought i never ovulated naturally in my life and  prof mcclure said was "highly unlikely" to ovulate . they told me to take a test to confirm not pregnant an start the pill which i did, i didnt realise that i was already pregnant too early to see on a scan and too early for pregnancy test, complete miracle..... so went on the pill an collected drugs on 5th july an started sprays 10 days ago but i thought it was the sprays leaving me sick and nausea an just looking back at my post yesterday i wrote the sprays was leaving me sick,

I as feeling so tired an boobs were massive so i thought ive never been on this pill so i didnt know any different an never dreamed of taking a test, so woke for the gym at 7am slept in an i said i feel sick again something just said take a test so i did an it came up prenant 3+weeks i hear had heart failure......so just had a scan to confirm but im analysing every single thing today im a nervous wreck, just so scared of losing again, i never got over the lst time been honest,

Magicbaby about tomorrow just go straight to the pharmancy allow 30 mins i told them i was in a hurry for my appointment and was only 2 mins, use that excuse, then go to the waiting room of the rfc to be called by a nurse an they will go through literally everything takes about 60-75mins, just take ur schedule with u and check ur drugs before u leave that they matc ur schedule, prob be either gonal f or menopur and thts it all pet they tell u exactly what to do, they didnt tell me about how to administer the drugs as i had used them lots of times on all my treatment so make sure ur happy, if ur not sure when u come out when the time comes to inject PM me and il help u ive took gonal an menopur, wishing u the luck in the world xx 

jillyhen hope u are feeling more positive, ur wee bub is growing i have good feeling, hang in there xx


hello to all the other lovely ladies xx


----------



## patbaz

Mmcm a huge congrats huni. I am just back from hols and read your news it made me cry (in a good way). I hope you have a healthy 8 months babe

Jillyhen congrats on being PUPO. Try not to worry this is your time

Hello to everyone else. Am on phone so will catch up tomorrow hopefully xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Morning Patbaz - great to hear you are back - hope the hols did you some good?!

Take care and keep in touch


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

How are we all??

Patb, lovely to see you back hun. Hope you had a lovely holiday..

Babyd, good luck with the operation petal..   that all goes well.

Magic,mmcm, hells hope you are good.

Have any of you seen the 5 year engagement?? Went to see it with my sister last night was ok..

Still having a right paddy, cramps are still there and now im panicking that this will go the same as my ast ivf. Cramps all through get a bfp & then have a chemical pregnancy..
I know im being a right drama queen just want this so much..

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen calm down huni. The more relaxed you are the better (easier said than done I know). Keep the faith this is a long horrible journey sweetie. Take care x

Hopeful thanks for the welcome back huni. How are you doing??

AFM had a private consultation with dr McFaul on Monday morning now waiting on an MRI scan before having surgery to remove cyst and endo. So on waiting list god knows how long that will take . Had a lovely couple of weeks in donegal but put on 5lbs so back at the exercise with  a vengeance to try and loose weight before next tx. At this rate I will be a size zero before next tx comes around with all the waiting I have to do . Any how that's all the. Raid wih me dh off sick today with some sort of bug. I hope that I don't get it 

Hello to everyone else whatever stage you are at I wish you all luck and baby dust xx

Love
Pat
xxx


----------



## mmcm

Hello 

Jillyhen-dont be thinking about the last time think positive now its the future u have to look forward to,wish i cud reach out and hug u, this is a tough experience, infate its the most stressful thing i have ever went through in my life and i wodnt wish it in anyone, but u got one step further u got a beautiful wee blast on board and hopefully this will be enough to make all the difference sweetie, come on whatever the outcome gather urself together now and stay positive xxsending u lots of babydust xxx

Patbaz great to see ur back, hope u had a lovely time away x


----------



## Velma

mmcm - fantastic news delighted for you! It's very strange isn't it how you spend every month thinking there is a possibility and then the month you don't is when your wee miracle happens!! Take care of yourself and enjoy rest of your pregnancy!  


Pat - hope op etc comes quicker than you think!  


Jilly - just try to relax - you know its so hard to work out whether your signs are good or bad as you can get the same either way - so try not to overanalyse and keep yourself chilled and occupied and hopefully your test date will come soon!  


MissE - hope your doing well and that your scan is getting very close!


Hopeful - how you feeling huni? hope you have been able to enjoy things at the mo


Sorry not on much so quite lost with all! But hope the rest of your girls are doing well and wishing you all luck for treatment.


Velma x


----------



## Boo333

Hi everyone

mmcm - big congratulations couldn't believe it when I read your message.  Its brilliant news.

Jillyhen - I hope your cramps are just implantation.  Hang in there chick! Try to keep positive.

Patbaz - glad you had a good break away.  Hope you dont have to wait too long.  Have you thought about getting it done privately?

Babydreams - good luck for tomorrow.  I am sure you'll be fine.

I am off to watch Magic Mike at cinema tonight.  Not really my normal cup of tea but all my friends are going so I am tagging along.  

Take care everyone.

Boo
xxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi to everyone - hope you are all well.
Babydreams - just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow.
Magic - how did you get on today at the rfc?
Jilly - try not to panic. Fingers crossed the cramps are implantation. I had them too and we got a bfp!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Babyd, hope the operation went well. Thinking of you hun   
Boo, what did you thin of magic mike??

Sorry for being a right drama queen, the cramps seem to ease off mid afternoon. Im being awful and lifting my nieces. Ive said to hubby if its meant to be then my wee bub will stay..

Jillyhen


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi Girls

so my appointment yesterday went well.......i think  
Lifted our bag of drugs first and it wasnt a big green bag but a white one - everyone else in the pharmacy got green bags but not me  

when the nurse then took all out of the back i was like OMG so too did the dh  

but once we got talked through it all and shown how to use them i relaxed more  

was in for over an hour so hoping all went in accordingly 

the nurse told us i am at very high rish of ohss and that my amh?? is of good level?? no idea wot this means  and they have put me on the lowest dosage of gonal f

I start sprays in the morning 4 times a day then injections start 3rd aug and my first scan is 8th aug 

ec is to be around 14th aug so all being well if i go by the schedule my otd is 31st aug  

she said it will fly by now - im not so sure im gonna be a nervous wreck through all this 

glad i have support here and in my dh   

here's   this is our time 

i asked about freezing any embies and i was   told they do not do that at rfc unless they you devlop ohss and they have to put it off for a few weeks? i was gutted about this as if this doesnt work we cant freeze any and im not sure we could afford to go private   so i guess it now or never
i thought if they froze any then fet wouldn cost as much as a full cycle then we may have got the money for that but its not to be 

Sorry for no personals hope u are all well?? 
Magic x


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Magic

I forgot you where up today.

Good luck for starting..

I cant believe the rfc dont freeze embryos, thats mad..

Jillyhen


----------



## yellowhope

Magicbaby- I think you have misunderstood the nurse about freezing embryos.  What she meant was if you develop ohss then they may not transfer any embryos immediately after your egg collection to prevent you getting sicker.  They will transfer them at a later date when you are not at risk from hyperstimulation.  The minister for health announced 1 free frozen transfer for all new patients referred after the 1/4/12 on the health service.  However I do believe that others on here that had embryos frozen rather than transferred after ec due to ohss still got them transferred free on the health service  a few months later.  Try not to stress your self out. Best wishes for your cycle 

We had a number of embryos frozen after my last cycle at RFC.


----------



## Maximom

Magicbaby that's great news ur ready to start ur meds, it will absolutely fly in & before u know it Aug will be here!! I agree with Yellowhope, u may have misunderstood wot the nurse has said about freezing embryo's as we had ours frozen at RFC. We were lucky enough to get 12 eggs retrieved & next day 11 of them had fertilised so they froze 4 immediately for future use. We used our frozen embies recently & I'm now 11 weeks pregnant with our little miracle.

Try not to think too far ahead for now as u will drive urself crazy hun, take one step at a time & enjoy every minute. Lots of luck for the weeks ahead x


----------



## Hopeful37

Magic baby - great news on getting started with your treatment - all feels real now eh?? Hope you are feeling okay...take care  

Velma - I am grand thanks - up for my first 'normal' appointment and scan with Ulster on Monday so kinda bit nervous about that. Tiredness is a killer, but thankfully the nauseous is a bit more bearable....other than that, cannot complain! How are you getting on? 

Maximom - how are you feeling petal? When you up for your 12 week scan?


----------



## mmcm

Morning Ladies

Jillyhen how are u feeling hun, only few more days to test date, ? really hope the cramping has settles for you, xx

Magic baby thats fantastic ur getting started, they defo freeze in the rfc as i asked this when i was start on the 5th July collecting my medication, hopefully u will be lucky first time hun, hope the sprays go ok. xx

Babydreams how are u hun after the opxx

Boo33- how are u petal, how did magic mike go in the cineama xx

Velma lovely to see u popping on, how have u been keeping, miracles are great dont know if my one will last.

Hopful 37. how are u, when is ur next scan xx

Patbax really hope that u wont have to wait long for ur appointments, the waiting is a killer .hang in there ur little bundle of joy will be worth the wait , dont be worrying about a few extra lb's, weight can be lost i always say,... xx

Shenagh not long now until u get started with the lister xx

Yellowhope, how are u petal, whats ur next step xx

Maximon, When ur due date sweetie,, have u had an early scan yet xx

AFM- i havent been feeling wel at all and have cramps/dull pain/heavyness across my tummy so i really think that im losing again, ive no bleeding, but i didnt the last time,, im due down for another scan on tuesday, they want to keep on eye on me, if its not to be its not to be, praying its my time though, just keep praying for a miracle xx


----------



## patbaz

Mmcm try to stay positive huni. You were sent a miracle for a reason!  Bubs will stay with you I am sure. I am thinking about you sweetie x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

hi there,

sorry to keep butting in on your thread when i dont really post much but i do follow and all your little conversations make me smile but sometimes make me sad... hormones lisa hormones  

mmcm,i have been following you and cant beleive your wee story of your little miracle  sorry to hear your not feeling well but stay strong pet and think positive, im saying wee prayers for you  

gillyhen,im mosted excited when i see your posts as i no its getin closer to test day   anyway,short n sweet good luck and thinking of you...what day do you test??xx

to all the other lovly ladies that give me a bit of bedtime reading   thankyou lol and babydust to you all xxxx


----------



## mmcm

icsy bitsy teeny- How are u keeping, i think i remember u had a freeze all in origin was that right? what about the ohss?

Patbaz-yes i donno going to ring my GP after and see what i should do,


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

yes thats ryt...we had egg share and our wee recipient is pregnant so we r all chuffed to bits... now our turn is creeping up... 10 wee embies waiting to get thawed... 
we are heading to thailand for 3 weeks at end of august so we have to wait to we come back for fet but starting with augusts cycle so should be fun going through customs with my little needle bag lol...

good luck for today,go get scanned and hopefully put your mind at rest that wee bub was just moving around!!xxx


----------



## pinkcat

New part ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=291635.0


----------

